# IVF in june/july 2012



## Afamilygal

hi there! I am starting IVF in June for the first time. :happydance: Totally scared/excited! 
anyone else going to be having an IVF cycle near the summer that wants to join me?
lets do this together! :hugs:


updated! *June/ July IVF Girls*

*Raelynn*
BCP 5/26-6/12. Start Stims 6/16. Trigger _____. ER _____, ___ eggs & ___ fertilized. ET _____, ___ transfered. ____ :cold:

*amylou123*
BCP 5/31-6/19. Start Lupron 6/12. Stims 6/26. Trigger _____. ER _____, ___ eggs & ___ fertilized. ET _____, ___ transfered. ____ :cold:

*JMC111*
ER 6/12, 10 eggs & 5 fertilized. ET 6/15, 2 transfered. 3 :cold: Beta results on 6/27!!


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi Afamilygal. I'm schedule for an IUI tomorrow & if that one doesn't work I have one more that would be covered by our insurance. If that one doesn't work then we're moving on to IVF. I'm thinking that like be around July. So if we're not blessed with a BFP I'll be joining you on this journey. Please let me know when you start, what meds they put you on. I'm very curious to find out how the IVF process goes.


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi sunshine!! :wave: glad to have you here! I really hope your IUI works! I have a couple of friends for whom IUI worked great so Ill cross my fingers for you! :D

are you on any stimulants? what are your dets?

Ill be sure to let you know how the IVF goes and hopefully more lovely ladies will join us here so we can all discuss and moan together! :) It certainly helps to have people to talk about this stuff with who are going through it too. the business of making babies is HARD, jeez.. :)

so IUI is tomorrow? exciting!!! GL!!!


----------



## amylou123

Hi Afamilygal,
I'm planning on doing an IVF cycle in June/July- hopefully starting around June 20th. 
We've done two previous cycles, one IVF and one frozen embryo transfer, both negative. We've also tried a few cycles with clomid; also no luck. 
I'm excited and trying to stay optimistic but not looking forward to all the shots and really worried that it is going to be another negative. Everything went perfectly with the previous IVF cycles except for the negative HCG. The docs don't have an explanation for all the negatives either. I'm 32 and my husband is 33. We've been TTC since 2010 with unexplained infertility on my part. 
When are you planning on starting your cycle?


----------



## Afamilygal

hi amy lou! my next cycle will start once my BC runs out (so about 2 weeks from Friday) and Ill start stims more or less around the same time as you so that's nice! did you mean the 20th was around the stims starting time or the transfer time?

Im really sorry to hear that your other cycles didnt work out, I can only imagine how disappointing and sad that must have been :( (hugs)
that must be really hard on you not knowing why it didnt work- perhaps it is just timing? everyone says that to me and I want to hit them so sorry if that made you feel bad... its just hard isnt it? there arent really any words to make this process easier to digest.
I have hope for you though! 3rd time lucky!!! :D

how many did you transfer in each cycle?
My dr wants to only do one at a time which I sort of like since I dont really want twins if I can avoid it but at the same time- its seems so scary to only do one...


----------



## MsTX

Hey everyone! I just started my first IVF. I am on the last few days of BCP and tonight will be my 4th shot of lupron. So far so good. I feel great, but my (.)(.) are really sore for the past 3 weeks because of the BCP and I have been sooo hungry as well. Hopefuly its a forshadowing of what's to come soon. So far no effects from the lupron.

What meds will you girls be taking? I will be doing lupron, bravelle, menopur, doxycycline and medrol before EC and crinone and prometruim suppositories and estrogen patches after.


----------



## amylou123

Welcome MsTX, 
I'm not sure about the meds- probably lupron,doxy, HSG and FSH (I think one of those is menopur) and the progesterone suppositories since these were what I took last time and my body seemed to respond well other than the whole not getting pregnant thing. The other time I did a fresh IVF cycle, one of the meds made my breasts extremely sore- it hurt when I even gently hugged friends. 

A family gal- Third times a charm, right? 
I only transferred one embryo in the previous cycles. In the fresh cycle, they said that everything looked perfect and they expected it to work well and strongly suggested that I only transfer one. In the frozen cycle, I only had one to transfer. My husband and I have been trying to decide if we'll do two this cycle. I really don't want twins so I'm a bit worried about transferring two. My hubby think we should try two this time around to increase our chances. I think we'll decide when we get a little closer and after seeing how many good embryos we have. 
Even though we weren't successful in the first two times, I don't regret only transferring one embryo at a time. But maybe we'll do two this time... 
It is a difficult process, especially when I see friends getting pregnant in their first month of trying. I'm trying to appreciate the perspective that it gives though...


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone! I will be starting microgynon any day now when my period arrives :happydance: this will be our first ivf and I am an egg sharer :flower:
Both myself and my husband have children from previous relationships but around 11 years ago my husband had a vasectomy :wacko: he had a reversal done in dec 2009 left him with a low count and we have been ttc sinse then! X wishing everyone good luck :thumbup: and hoping we all get our BFP very soon!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, can I join you. This will be my first IVF after 3 failed IUI's. I am doing the Estrogen Priming Protcol, my first visit is on June 4th for blood work, if everything goes well, I start the Climara estrogen patch, until they tell me to start injections. Just hoping we get our BFP this month!


----------



## Afamilygal

yay fun! there's quite a few of us on this thread now, how exciting!! :happydance:

Hi Ms.TX!! I haven't been given my IVF schedule yet so Im not sure what it holds for me, but hopefully they will let me know early next week. Ive got 2 more weeks on BCP.
not looking forward to having sore BB's, I had an issue on the gonal F (for petes sake) with 2 of the montgomery glands on my nips got REALLY sore (not fun) from the elevated prolactin. (I think thats what they said it was from) it was nasty. yowch. :( hope yours get better soon!
(beware in the shower, that can be SORE when the water hits em!!) :winkwink:

amylou- YEA to your lucky number 3, Ive got major hopes for you!! maybe you will make a bunch more eggs too and it wont be so stressful. may I ask how many you retrieved the first time?

I hear you about the twins. I am scared of that too. Im not a big person and I know 4 women who all got pg with twins, one of them lost one and 2 of them had the babies SO prematurely (26 and 28 weeks) that they weren't even sure they would all make it.
it was heartbreaking to watch... (not to mention all 4 of them are million dollar babies by the time they left the hospital- YIKES!)

SO.... Im scared of it for sure. but Im also scared to not take the chance. thats what my friend told me yesterday (who lost one twin) she said she wouldnt have done it any other way- whatever works but I cant help but be worried for their health...
but then again, just cause you put 2 in doesnt mean 2 will take right?
so the Dr initially told you only 1... thats what my Dr is telling me. 
I tell you, its keeping me up at night.
I would take whatever I would get obviously but its hard.

but you know what IS nice, the idea that you have all your children in one go, instant complete family! and twins are such special people too... what an amazing bond to have in your family. :oneofeach:I think since you have already tried doing one at a time, that 2 is a good progression to make.


g3mz, hi! an egg sharer? cool! like you will be donating some of your eggs? that's wonderful!
I always thought if I got a zillion of them I would do that but I just hope there are like 3 or 4 good ones!!! :D but what a wonderful thing to do! kudos! :thumbup:

oneof14- welcome! glad to have you here! I hope there are a lot of happy bump stories at the end of this cycle for all of us :happydance:

so has everyone cut out caffeine yet? Im having SUCH a hard time of it, my head is freaking killing me ](*,) im doing my best ... I only drank black tea for petes sake! but caffeine is caffeine I suppose! :dohh:

well ALRIGHT ladies, bring on those BFPS!!!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## amylou123

Yay! I'm excited to have people to talk with who will be going through the same thing for this cycle- I wasn't on a forum for my last two cycles and my husband was deployed during the FET so I'm looking forward to doing this cycle with more support! 

Afamilygal- I had no idea what Montgomery glands were so I looked it up- I'm already learning stuff from you all!
I looked back at my records from the fresh if cycle and they retrieved 18 oocytes, 13 were mature, 7 fertilized. They transferred one at day 5. Then they grew out the other 6 for another day and only one made it to the quality they require for freezing. Hopefully more will be fertilized and good quality this time so I can do another FET if this cycle doesn't work. 
That is crazy about the twins- I do worry about the risks of it all. I'm not sure how two babies would fit in me either! I'm also worried about raising two at the same time- you don't have much of an opportunity to learn as you go and adapt for the second one. Twins seems to run in my family, although maybe its more fertility treatments and older age mothers than actual twins. My mom is pushing for us to transfer two embryos this time...we'll see...

Oneof14- I've never heard of an estrogen priming protocol? Is it the same basic idea with stimulating the follicles then retrieving them?


----------



## amylou123

I forgot to ask- Is anyone planning on doing anything outside of the IVF, like acupuncture, yoga or guided imagery? I did acupuncture during a clomid cycle and didn't find it too helpful. Although, I've thought about trying acupuncture again or something else. Any ideas?


----------



## oneof14

Amylou123, I've been doing acupuncture since January and will continue throughout the ivf and hopefully during then1st trimester. I didn't like it at first but after a month I was hooked at the very least it helps me relax. I really hope it helps me get my BFP. 

As far as the EPP, think it means that instead of birth control to quiet the ovaries, based on my bloodwork, I am to wear an estrogen patch. From what I've read about this particular protocol is that its good for women with low amh or for woman who are not such great responders or for older woman. My amh level is not low but I gues based on the way I've reponded to femara for my IUI the RE feels this protocol is best!

I'm a little embarrassed that I don't asked a lot of questions, but I also find too much information is so stressful and gives me so much anxiety.

I've been MIA because work has been so busy. Thank you for welcoming me!


----------



## MsTX

Hey girls-Sorry i've been MIA. I had a graduation party for my cousin, a family reunion and then a dance recital for my niece so I have been a busy girl. 

As far as how many eggs to transfer, I have decieded to transfer 2. We only have the money for 1 cycle and my son has been begging and praying for siblings(he is 5). My mom is an identical twin and my dad is a fraternal twin so I actually wouldnt mind it at all. My family is packed full of babies and I know it will be hard, but I would so much rather have 2 than none at all. It just breaks my heart to hear my son pray every night for a sibling and I just really want his prayers answered. Although I would prefer just 1. 

I am on day 6 of lupron and my last BCP is tomorrow (thank God). Maybe I can get a break from these sore (.)(.) before I start my stims in a week. We will see! I feel great other than that though. I will definitely keep yall posted!


----------



## Afamilygal

amylou, I have thought about doing acupuncture again (I did it a few months back during a cycle like you and gave up on it since it was kind of expensive.) plus the lady was nice but I did not really connect with her at all. it didnt feel like it was doing anything. didnt feel good or bad but it was a lot of money and all of the fertility stuff got so expensive. I still wonder if I should just not do for the expense (our insurance isnt covering any of this IVF) but I cant help but think it has had so much success for a lot of women... although I know 2 women who were not on it and got pg the first time of IVF and then I know of another girl (on this forum) who was doing it and the IVF didnt work. so its hard to say what really works...

BUT I think if it helps you to relax at all like oneof14 then it probably is worth the money to try it. stress is bad for TTCing and pregnancy. Im going to be looking into it again for that exact reason.

I have heard visualization can help too... I Cant get my mind to sit still long enough to make it work! :)

MsTX- I dont want to scare you but I have a friend of a friend who had identical twins run in the family and when they transferred 2 eggs in their IVF, BOTH of them split and she ended up having quadruplets, (which were 2 sets of twins) totally a freak thing (poor woman was SO tiny)
but I have read about that happening to women whose twins run in the family. (not splitting twice but once) so maybe its worth discussing with your Dr unless you already have.
and hope your boobies get a break soon!!! so your BCP ends today - does that mean you will get AF soon?

I read an article about single embyro transfer and I think that is where I am leaning. If I at least have some to freeze the transfer only is cheaper than having twins! :)
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/Women...ransfer/story?id=12451473&page=2#.T8qaWr9-aMQ

so It looks like a lot of you do 5 day transfer. my clinic does 3 day...I hope that isnt an issue for me... although my 2 friends who just went through this did it with my clinic and both got pg with a 3 day on the first try so Its got to work but just be another method.

crazy IVF... so mind boggling. :wacko:


----------



## raelynn

Hey ladies, mind if I join in? It sounds like I may be cycling very close to some of you. I'm on birth control now and have 2 weeks to go. I should be getting our IVF calendar early this week.


----------



## MsTX

Afamilygal said:


> amylou, I have thought about doing acupuncture again (I did it a few months back during a cycle like you and gave up on it since it was kind of expensive.) plus the lady was nice but I did not really connect with her at all. it didnt feel like it was doing anything. didnt feel good or bad but it was a lot of money and all of the fertility stuff got so expensive. I still wonder if I should just not do for the expense (our insurance isnt covering any of this IVF) but I cant help but think it has had so much success for a lot of women... although I know 2 women who were not on it and got pg the first time of IVF and then I know of another girl (on this forum) who was doing it and the IVF didnt work. so its hard to say what really works...
> 
> BUT I think if it helps you to relax at all like oneof14 then it probably is worth the money to try it. stress is bad for TTCing and pregnancy. Im going to be looking into it again for that exact reason.
> 
> I have heard visualization can help too... I Cant get my mind to sit still long enough to make it work! :)
> 
> MsTX- I dont want to scare you but I have a friend of a friend who had identical twins run in the family and when they transferred 2 eggs in their IVF, BOTH of them split and she ended up having quadruplets, (which were 2 sets of twins) totally a freak thing (poor woman was SO tiny)
> but I have read about that happening to women whose twins run in the family. (not splitting twice but once) so maybe its worth discussing with your Dr unless you already have.
> and hope your boobies get a break soon!!! so your BCP ends today - does that mean you will get AF soon?
> 
> I read an article about single embyro transfer and I think that is where I am leaning. If I at least have some to freeze the transfer only is cheaper than having twins! :)
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/Women...ransfer/story?id=12451473&page=2#.T8qaWr9-aMQ
> 
> so It looks like a lot of you do 5 day transfer. my clinic does 3 day...I hope that isnt an issue for me... although my 2 friends who just went through this did it with my clinic and both got pg with a 3 day on the first try so Its got to work but just be another method.
> 
> crazy IVF... so mind boggling. :wacko:


Oh wow, I never really thought about it that way. Thank you for mentioning that to me, that would be a really scary experience. I will definitely mention this to my RE next time I see him. Maybe I will just see the quality and quantity of the eggs that do get fertilized before making a decision like that. I go in on tuesday & yes I should be starting my period in the next few days but hopefully it will be my last for a while!


----------



## amylou123

Welcome Raelynn!
Afamilygal- I had a very similar experience with the acupuncture. The woman was very nice but it just seemed like the greatest benefit for me was relaxation. At 80$ per 45 minute session, it was really expensive relaxation. Also, the clomid cycle when I did it happened to be the cycle that I didn't ovulate so I think that is what really turned me off. I was also turned off by the accupuncturist's suggestion that I make major changes to my diet (which is already very healthy). She suggested that I cut out all dairy, only eat organic, and no sweets (the no ice cream part was the real kicker). I already eat most of my meat organic and try to limit meat in general but I didn't want to be reminded of my IVF and fertility struggles everytime I ate a meal, especially at restaurants. 
That being said, I am really searching for something that I can do to boost my chances with the IVF. Afterall, a few hundred dollars for the accupuncture appointments seems minimal compared to the IVF cost. Maybe I just need to find someone who was a bit more realistic with the dietary requirements. 

It seems like most cycles are done with a 3 day transfer and the longer ones are the exception- at least that it what my clinic made it sound like when they were describing it to me.


----------



## mohawk1919

Hello - my name is Stacie and my
Husband and I will be starting IVF next month
We are going to a required IVF class
This Tuesday and than I will start BC 
Pills for 3 weeks and than the IVF drugs

Would love to join this thread :) 

Question - since we have to do IVF 
Our insurance will not cover any of the 
Drugs - where are most people ordering
Their fertility drugs from??

Also - for those of you who have started the
Fertility drugs - any side effects??


----------



## MsTX

mohawk1919 said:


> Hello - my name is Stacie and my
> Husband and I will be starting IVF next month
> We are going to a required IVF class
> This Tuesday and than I will start BC
> Pills for 3 weeks and than the IVF drugs
> 
> Would love to join this thread :)
> 
> Question - since we have to do IVF
> Our insurance will not cover any of the
> Drugs - where are most people ordering
> Their fertility drugs from??
> 
> Also - for those of you who have started the
> Fertility drugs - any side effects??

Freedom Fertility Pharmacy has the best rates if you are paying out of pocket. I just ordered from there recently.


----------



## Afamilygal

hi to raelynn and stacie!
Freedom is who I use too. :)

Amylou- Im with you on the accu front. mine was talking about diet too and I'm like you- I have a good diet and exercise regularly. I am pre diabetic so I have to cut a lot out of my diet and there's no way Im going to cut out dairy too. crazy people... I believe that diet is a huge part of peoples health and general well being but I also believe if you have a well balanced diet then unless there are serious allergies and it isn't a problem- you should be relaxed about it.
I dont like it when they get very hard core about it. we are going through SO much already! like we need to make it that much worse. sheesh!

well good luck with the search to find a good one, Im looking too.

Ms TX- is tomorrow your scan to check for cycts? yay! getting that ball rolling!!!

Im enjoying the non injecting side of life right now and my caffeine withdrawal migraines are mostly gone (TG- OW) my last BCP is on the 14th so I have some time still. 
Im torn between feeling happy that Im not in the thick of it yet and frustrated cause I want to get on with it! :) silly... Im dreading that 2ww. thats got to be extra hard...

I keep having horrible dreams that it doesnt work or there are no eggs, etc. not fun. Ive started doing yoga again to help relax me. so far it has helped a bit! :)

so where do you girlies stand on the 2ww after transfer? would any of you go on holiday or travel at all during that time? or is the plan to stay as still as possible?


----------



## jmc111

Hello everyone! Is it ok if I join? I just started my stims (follistim and menopur) on Saturday so looking for some girls to join me in the long process! You all seem so nice and I haven't been active on the site in a couple years due to all of the heartache but im sure you are all familiar with how that feels!


----------



## MsTX

jmc111 said:


> Hello everyone! Is it ok if I join? I just started my stims (follistim and menopur) on Saturday so looking for some girls to join me in the long process! You all seem so nice and I haven't been active on the site in a couple years due to all of the heartache but im sure you are all familiar with how that feels!

Welcome! That puts you 1 week ahead of me. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## jmc111

Thank you MsTX! I appreciate the welcome! I see you are on your first IVF as well...scary stuff huh?! I feel like it's been hurry up and wait for so long but now it seems like it's almost done! I should have my ER the week of the 11th I believe! I am feeling ok overall but have a few side effects so far...the lupron makes me a bit of a crazy person it seems....and the hot flashes were bad the first few days but now im better. The menopur stings and bruises me. I had a few headaches from the lupron as well and now that im doing all 3 (menopur, lupron and follistim) im not sure which is making me tired but I am! Plus I feel bloated and pretty hungry! That's all though ;) How about you?


----------



## MsTX

It is scary but I'm really hopeful! I guess that us how you have to be huh? I have felt great on the lupron but the birth control made me really hungry and my boobs extremely sore! I'm very sensitive to any medications and I've never really been on birth control, maybe a couple of months ever so I really felt different from that. I have had a couple mild headaches but nothing to complain about. I guess we will see how it goes when I start my stims Saturday. Hopefully I don't get too hormonal or crazy. I have heard about the Menopur burning. I have to mix all mine together and take them as 1 shot. Is that how you do it or in 3 separate shots?


----------



## Afamilygal

Hiya jmc! so exciting for you- it has begun! :)
sorry about the luprong doing funny things to you.. :( how long are you on it for?
are you doign the long protocol?

sorry to sounds so green but can someone tell me how this works. My Dr's office is working on my protocol now and are going to 'be in touch' probably soon but I just dont know what to expect!

can someone tell me how it works? You start on BC and then you take lupron before or after the pill? and when is Af meant to start in all this? I was under the impression that meds started on cd3 but Im beginning to think perhaps the lupron is started earlier. 
and is lupron injected? is it subQ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MsTX

Afamilygal said:


> Hiya jmc! so exciting for you- it has begun! :)
> sorry about the luprong doing funny things to you.. :( how long are you on it for?
> are you doign the long protocol?
> 
> sorry to sounds so green but can someone tell me how this works. My Dr's office is working on my protocol now and are going to 'be in touch' probably soon but I just dont know what to expect!
> 
> can someone tell me how it works? You start on BC and then you take lupron before or after the pill? and when is Af meant to start in all this? I was under the impression that meds started on cd3 but Im beginning to think perhaps the lupron is started earlier.
> and is lupron injected? is it subQ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

It really depends on the protocol. For me it was BC for 3 weeks and I started taking the Lupron for the last week of it. That I take for just over 2 weeks. When you stop the BC you will have a period and then you start your stims. The BC is to help rest the ovaries before you start stimulating them to produce a bunch of eggs at once. The Lupron keeps your body from maturing just 1 egg like your body would do on a regular cycle. They give the ovidrel shot to mature all the eggs instead of just the dominant follicle. Sorry if I'm rambling but I believe that is correct. Right ladies? The lupron is injected with a tiny little needle in your stomach. It is very painless and easy so far! I hope this helps some :)


----------



## raelynn

That matches everything I have been told so far MsTX!

Funny, I also had side effects from the birth control. Thankfully they have died down. My stomach was a mess the first few days. 

I left my message with our nurse tonight and she is supposed to be back from vacation tomorrow to give us our schedule. I'm so anxious just to know when our key days are. Hopefully she'll let me know my official meds too since I'll need to get them soon.


----------



## amylou123

Hi,
My fresh IVF cycle was last July so it's been awhile. I think the protocol really depends on the clinic and the patient's details. I started on OCP for a few weeks, had my baseline appointment with blood and ultrasound on the last day of taking OCP then start the luperon (twice a day subQ injections) a few days after stopping OCP. Some people at my clinic started the luperon before stopping the OCP though. Then I think I started FSH and HMG (menopur and gonal f-I think it was once a day subQ injections for both) a few days later. I think I stopped these meds about 2 weeks later, the day before the embryo retreival, and then did the HCG trigger shot that evening (in the middle of the night). Then I had progesterone suppositories for the next two weeks. 
I had to do seperate injections for each med and my stomach was all bruised up after a few days. 
Jmc- sorry to hear about the side effects, hopefully they won't last too long- I do remember being very tired and having sore boobs and hot flashes. 

I just made the payment for my upcoming cycle today. I'm hoping to start my baseline appointment on June 20th or 21st. I'm really anxious to get started since I feel like I'm jsut sitting around and waiting now. 
My doctor told me that I need to reduce stress at work and do whatever I can to relax, including massages. I tease my husband that I now have a prescription for relaxing and massages!


----------



## jmc111

Good morning girls! 

MsTX - I am also really hopeful and that is very important to stay positive during all of this! It is so stressful! I'm glad you're doing well with the lupron! I have been on birth control for so long...I hate it. I have PCOS and endometriosis though so if im not on birth control then I have TERRIBLE cramps and really long cycles and then I also gained like 30lbs when I first went off b/c trying to get pregnant right after we got married. Ugh it's the pits! You mix them all together?! That would be better if you ask me! I have to do two seperate shots in the am (lupron and then menopur) and the follistim in the pm

Afamilygal - hi! Yes it is VERY exciting that finally after all this time it's all coming to a conclusion...hopefully soon I should say. I am doing the long protocol and have been on lupron since 5/21...the doctor said i'll stay on it through my stims so I believe that means the whole time?? 

My protocol sounds just like MsTX and raelynn it sounds like! I was on BC for about 3 weeks then started lupron 5 days before taking my last BC pill. So I took them both for 5 days then continued the lupron until they told me to start the stims which was on 6/2. I spotted a little a few days after stopping the pill like a normal AF should be. I definitely understand how you're feeling...i'm trying not to obsess and am at the mercy of the doctors...I just hope I can trust them. My shots have all been in the tummy so far so that's nice! 

raelynn - How exciting that you're going to get your schedule soon! Have any of you gals heard of Alexander Twin pharmacy!? They were the best for pricing when I checked around...Freedom is better if you're using gonal f but Alexander Twin was better for follistim when I checked a few weeks back. 


amylou123 - thanks for the sympathy :)...It's weird how the drugs affect people differently...some have no side effects and some say it's terrible! Ohhh yes I almost forgot...I have a couple bruises also...and my tummy feels and looks pretty bloated already...yikes! It's a little tender to the touch as well. 

How exciting that you're starting now!!! Making that payment is always a bit of a kick in the stomach though hehe. I should take your advice on the prescription for relaxing and massages!! :)

I just came from my first estridiol (sp?) blood check. No ultrasound today but have appointments for e2, u/s and physical on Thursday morning! I'm anxious to see how many follicles so far!


----------



## raelynn

I left a message for my nurse last night knowing that I'd be working today but still no call back yet. I'm so impatient just to finally have our dates! I'm finding it really hard to be patient. We're trying to fit this all in before our cruise at the end of July and hubby wants some recovery time if he needs to do another TESE so that just adds to my impatience...


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I wanted to give you an update that I stared the climara patch last night, the nurse said I'll probably be on the patch for 2 weeks. I will get AF next week and have to go in for sono & b/w on day 2. I guess they will let me know about stims (menopur & braville)

How are you ladies doing w/the Stims? 

Rayelynn, are you currently on BCP/ Or are you waiting for your protocol altogether?


----------



## raelynn

I'm on BCP right now. 2 more weeks to go. Our nurse called while I was at work and spoke with hubby. They're reworking our calendar because the original ER date was going to be July 17 (no idea why it is so far out when I'll be done BCP June 17) but that is only a few days before our vacation and hubby wants some heal time before vacation since he may need to do another TESE at the same time as ER if our frozen samples don't survive. Trying to be patient again while I wait to see if they can get earlier dates approved for us or if we'll have to wait until August now :nope:


----------



## oneof14

When did she say you they would give you a revised date? I didnt get an actual date either and my DH will be traveling, so I am praying that ER will be on a day when he is home. All this waiting can make anyone crazy! ! What protocol are you on?


----------



## raelynn

I'll be on the long lupron protocol it seems (based on the info I've been given so far). I talked to our nurse again tonight (she probably thinks I'm crazy) but I wanted to see if there was any chance to get us in at the beginning of July so we can have try #1 before our vacation. That way we can either celebrate or have a much needed recovery trip. She said that should be possible but we have to await approval from the higher ups. She's going to email me our calendar as soon as our dates get the approval. I have to stay on top of things though since our window will be so small. Have to call to book my mock embryo transfer tomorrow and get in touch with our insurance to see if there is any coverage for the fertility drugs. Hopefully it all falls into place!


----------



## Afamilygal

helllloooo ma darlin's!
lots of msgs since I last typed which is fun to come back to! :D

thanks for the info ladies! The nurse actually called today and it looks like I will be on the BCP for 18 days only (a little weird) and I go in for the first u/s baseline tomorrow to start Lupron on Thursday morning. 
Kinda sucky but I have to go away this weekend (that part is nice the sucky part is traveling with the meds) how does that work? do you take it in your carry on with a Dr's note?? does it need to stay cold?? hmmm... how does this work?

raelynn- sorry about the crummy timing- hopefully it will resolve itself and work out perfectly. but these things have a funny way of getting crazy quickly. :wacko: I really hope you dont have to wait until August!![-o&lt;
sending good vibes your way!! in the meantime, Can I ask what TESE is?

amylou- yuck to paying for it, but YAY to moving forward with it!! Im excited for you! :happydance:

jmc- Horray to your 'stuff' on Thursday- hopefully there are a good amount of follicles getting going in there! Ill X my F&T for you! (cross my fingers and toes) :winkwink:

oneof14- never heard of the climara patch - is it estrogen? (good grief I sound so green about all of this dont I?) I really hope your dates are ok too. we are just slaves to this aren't we??

have I missed anyone? I hope not! 
I had a wonderful yoga class today that made me feel so good. My back has been acting tricky so this was just what I needed AND Im getting a massage on Saturday!! (YAY!) :headspin:
but thats it for moi. looks like Ill be on lupron for 10 days, then add gonal F for 10 days then hopefully it is go time! I meet with the IVF nurse tomorrow to go over it all. SO happy to be moving forward!! hip hip, HORRAY!

I cant wait for us to get our BFP's! I want us all to be moving on to the first Tri together!

big hugs to you ladies!! xo:kiss:


----------



## raelynn

TESE is Testicular Sperm Extraction. Hubby has non obstructive azoospermia which means that, for whatever reason, his body does not produce sperm like normal. He's had two semen analysis's with zero sperm found so we opted for a TESE for a urologist to go in surgically and extract small tissue samples hoping that there were sperm found in the tissue. We got lucky and they found sperm in 3 out of the 5 samples taken. They are still miniscule amounts (think less than 100 rather than the thousands normally produced) but hopefully we'll be successful with ICSI. We have our samples frozen from the TESE he had in May but the urologist will be on standby the day of ER to do another TESE in hopes of finding another few fresh sperm to use if our frozen ones don't survive the defrost.


----------



## amylou123

Afamilygal- I'm having flashbacks from my cycle last year with traveling. I brought my meds for a quick weekend trip to Chicago with my in-laws. Unfortunately we realized at 1am that we forgot the lupron. My dear sister in-law (a physician) spent most of the night calling every 24 hour pharmacy and hospital in the area to see if we could get lupron in time for the 8am injection that I needed, but we had no luck. So I jumped back on a 6am plane after being in Chicago for only 7 hours to get home to take my morning injection so the cycle wouldn't be messed up. 
Other than our craziness with forgetting the meds, taking them on the plane was easy. The airlines have clear instructions online but no one at security seemed to care at all. We brought the meds in an insulated lunch bag and put the syringes with the meds in my carry on. 

Yay for the massage!! 

Raelynn- It's good to hear that you call your IVF nurse as much as I call mine-I'm sure they must be used to the anxiety from all the women going through this process. I called mine twice today to ask random questions. I'm really amazed with all that the nurses handle- between scheduling, helping with medication basics, calming nervous energy and answering questions- they are pretty amazing.


----------



## mohawk1919

Ladies - thanks for sharing all your info and posts

Had a good day today - got the go ahead with potential dates for our July IVF
Cycle - and also found out that our out of pocket expenses for 
Meds will be minimal - thanks to donated meds from a good friends previous IUI cycles - and our coordinator is supplementing a pod portion of the rest with samples
So we are looking at $800 at the most as opposed the the $3,000 we first planned on
Our insurance will not cover anything IVF related and 
Since my husband is a genetic carrier for cycstic fibrosis - we have no choose but to do a sperm aspiration - hence why we need to do IVF 

Deep breaths and one day at a time - right - today was day one of my birth control pills for 2 days and starting the lupeon next with a long therapy treatment 

Looking at July 13th for the egg retrieval ad possibly 3/5 dates after that for the implantation 

I wish all of you ladies on here the best of luck with your cycles 
I was at an IVF class this evening and stayed for a support group afterwards -
Lots of great info and insight / will share some suggested books/readings with you next time


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good morning ladies. Can I join too? We are TTC #1 IVF with ICSI with a retrieval day of July 9th and an approximate proceedure date of July 11th. BCP until the 22nd and Lupon on the 18th. Super nervous, but very excited and I haven't been this optimistic in over a year! 
Has anyone expierienced any side effects with the lupron? My system is sensitive and they had me double up on my BCP for the first couple of days, during which I had a terrible headache and nausea. So, I am getting anxious about the stronger medications.
Is anyone doing anything different or particular diet wise to prepare? Any suggestions/advice is appreciated :)


----------



## jmc111

Good morning ladies!

Lots of replies since I was on yesterday! Love it!

raelynn - I wasn't aware of the TESE either until you explained it...that sounds terrible for your DH. It does still sound hopeful though so wishing you all the luck in the world! I really hope they are able to move your dates up for you to be able to celebrate on your July vacation!! :) 

oneof14 - im not familiar with the climara patch either but im assuming it's like the BC pill? im excited for you to be starting your cycle! I don't have an exact ER date either...it is "estimated" for the week of 6/13 so next week already for me!!

Afamilygal - thanks! I'm super excited that we're getting into the home stretch now and hopefully will be finishing up late next week or so! YAY for you!! You're getting started today now it sounds! Here's to hoping everything is in the clear at your baseline today! Yikes, traveling?! As in on an airplane? I'm not sure how that will work?

amylou123 - Wow! You had quite the experience with traveling during ivf! Kudos to you as I would have went crazy with all the stress! 

Mohawk1919 - Yay for getting the go ahead and all the money savings for the meds!!! That will help tons!! We're lucky enough to have our meds covered with just a co-pay and we're still waiting to see what appointments they will cover but we have to pay out of pocket for the actual IVF itself. We actually are doing a shared risk plan where we get 3 fresh cycles and any remaining frozen cycles that result from the fresh cycle(s) in addition all for the fee of $15,000. Then we're just paying for meds and monitoring/appointments on top of the fee. 

MissAnnabelle - Welcome! I'm new to this post (and back to BnB) too but glad to have you! I have had a few side effects with the lupron but seems like most people don't have many symptoms from it. I had a few hot flashes and headaches the first few days and a bit of bloating. I have been curious about diet as well...I am having a hard time knowing that most ladies gain an average of 10lbs just from one IVF cycle...if it works and I get a BFP i'll have no issues but i'll be so bummed if it doesn't work AND I have 10lbs to lose on top of it. :( I'm curious if anyone else has any diet tips and such...I normally workout every morning at 4:30am but was told to stop once I started stimming. Now i just walk to and from the bus instead and that seems to help my mind/mood a bit

I am so excited that I came back to BnB and have all of you ladies to go through this with! Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks! :)
Gosh, I didn't know that you could gain 10lbs! Oh no! lol
I have been reading about raspberries for fertility. Taking spirulina for health...yady yada.


----------



## oneof14

JMC - wow, next week already, how exciting. I hope Im right behind you on our way to BFP!!!


----------



## MsTX

Good morning everyone. I went and had my US and BW done this morning. My doctor said everything looks good to start my stims on Saturday :) YAY!


----------



## jmc111

MissAnnabelle - I know! I've heard sometimes more than 10lbs per cycle?! Has anyone else heard or experienced this?? 

oneof14 - I know! It's coming up quick! It's very exciting...im excited for you girls to quickly follow me!

MsTX - YAY!!! Doesn't that feel good to finally get going?!


----------



## WantingAChild

Hey ladies! Here is my information"

Me- 37 yr. old, never been pregnant, stage 2 endometriosis, AMH 0.3, FSH 10.3
Hubby- 40 Yr. old, no children, SA normal

Our RE has given us little hope (5% chance) of conceiving due to my AMH being so low. He has agreed to go ahead with our first IVF (we have had 4 failed IUI's). For the IUI's, I used Clomid and Follistim. I ovulated 4-5 eggs each time which he says makes me a poor responder??? I thought that was a good number of eggs?! Anyway...on to this cycle.

I have had a cyst since our last IUI in January. So every month since we have been told we have to put off the IVF until the cyst cleared. This month (yesterday) we found that the cyst was still there, but now only measured 14mm. Nurse drew blood and called yesterday afternoon saying we were cleared to start stims. My estrogen level was 33 (on cycle day 2), so they determined the cyst was not producing estrogen. Here is my protocol for IVF:

Morning:
20 units of microdose Lupron (apparently bc of my low amh?)
150 units of Menopur
1 mg. Doxycycline
1 baby aspirin

Evening:
300 units Follistim
100 mg. Doxycyline
1 prenatal vitamin
0.5 mg Dexamethasone


Does this seem like a good protocol for low AMH? I am so nervous about the whole process. I am not sure what to expect...we have waited so long to finally get the go ahead for IVF. I am trying not to get my hopes us given the poor prognosis from my RE. I am just confused as to why I might not respond well to these meds when I thought I had responded well for the IUI's. 

Anyway....any advice you ladies could give me would be SO appreciated! Also, if there are any other Low AMH ladies out there I would love to hear about your experience and/or protocol.

Thanks ladies! Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## MsTX

Jmc- my cousin has done egg donation 3 times and went through all the meds w/o the transfer and gained 10lbs every time. She is the only person I've known who has gone through this but it seems extremely common from what I have read.
I am so excited to get things going!!! It has gone by pretty quickly so that is nice. 

Wantingachild- Welcome! I do nott know much about low AMH but I read a lot of success stories with women who deal with that. Good luck to you!


----------



## amylou123

I'm excited to hear about all the upcoming cycles!! good luck. 

Jmc- I've been through one fresh IVf cycle and didn't notice any weight gain. I also did a frozen embryo transfer (less meds) and didn't gain anything there either. I'm sure it's just different from woman to woman or cycle to cycle- we'll see how this cycle goes for me. 

The no exercise part is pretty annoying, especially since the bloating made me feel pretty gross. The nice thing about having the cycle is July is being able to go to the pool and swim laps. My doc said that his concern was the possiblity of ovarian torsion due to the impact during running. He said that swimming laps was fine for me.


----------



## raelynn

MsTX, yay for stimming!

I'm still fighting for my dates ladies! Our plan of the 1st week of July has some issues because if we run into the 4th for ER our fertility center will be staffed but urologist probably won't be so that causes problems if we need a TESE. Also the beta tests (if I end of pregnant) would run into our cruise. Our nurse said if we were vacationing on land it would be ok because we could get the beta done at another hospital but we'll be on a ship so that isn't possible. I did my begging again and asked if there was any way to push it forward another week (end of June) and again the fertility clinic says that will be fine but our urologist had give them the dates for TESE July-September. Our last meeting with the urologist he said he just wanted to wait at least 3 months and June 21 would be the 3 month mark so our nurse said she would call them and ask if these dates would be ok. More waiting for me. Praying the urologist is agreeable to the new dates I just have a sinking feeling they won't be as flexible as our fertility clinic. I would love to get started right away but if not at least I know I tried everything!


----------



## Afamilygal

alrighty! this is one hot thread- love it! &#9825;

Raelynn, thanks for the info on the TESE- poor guy, that's got to be tough. I'm sure it will work though!! I have a bud whose husabnd has some issues and they did ISCI and they ave a brand new gorgeous little boy!! Im sure you are in very capable hands, FX!!

amylou- terrifying story! egads! you poor dear, that would have sucked, I have doubled checked the lupron is in my bag. this is going to be interesting- Ill have to inject myself in the bathroom of the restaurant today to do it at the right time! egads! but you know, I am so grateful to be doing all of this, I can manage it. its only until Sunday and it is already DO hot here, so it will be a blessing to escape the heat for a spell :)

Oh yeah, and FYI- I call my IVF nurses all the time. I baked them my special chocochip cookies yesterday to say thank you for all their effort. I really appreciate those women.

mohawk- YAY to the help!! thats great news!!

miss annabelle- hi!! everyone is welcome, this is a great thread- we are glad to have you!! I start my lupron today- we might be very close in cycles together! :) I heard the worst was hot flashes and head aches BUT we can take tylenol extra strength if it get's to be too much. GL!!

ah poop, I need to go but Ill try to respond to the other ladies soon!
hope there are no problems on the plane with the meds. I have a little cooler and a letter from the dr. wish me luck!!
xo


----------



## jmc111

Morning ladies....I just wanted to check in quickly before I have to start work! I only have a couple minutes so can't do my normal lengthy reply :( Just came from the doctor and don't have much info yet :( The nurse only measured 3 follicles for now since there are so many that are "right on the edge" as she worded it. She said the 3 she measured are 10mm or over but there are many more that are on the edge of growing too so it's too early to tell. They will call me when they get my e2 level back if they want me to up my dosage of menopur or follistim. Otherwise I go back Saturday at 9am for another check. If they up my dosage then it might be earlier but she said she thinks later next week will be my retrieval....we shall see! Have a great day girls


----------



## MsTX

Raelynn- So sorry you are struggling with your dates. I hope you can get it all worked out!

jmc- Im sure those ones that are right on the edge will catch up soon! How exciting that your retrieval is right around the corner! I can't wait, i'm right behind you girl!


----------



## jmc111

Morning everyone! How is everyone doing?! So happy it's Friday! I'm feeling a bit bloated and starting to get a little uncomfortable with my growing follies....I am excited to see how they are doing at tomorrow's appointment! I am ready to be done with the stimming part...I have a few good bruises from the menopur shots so far...wow those puppies sting!


----------



## Afamilygal

YAY to the stimming Ms TX!! hows it going so far?

and I hope you guys arent right about the 10lb thing- yikes! what did they say makes you gain so much weight? the drugs?

jmc, horray for the retrieval- I am so excited for you!! will you be the first of us on this thread to go in? wahoo! you will be our first BFP!!

sorry to hear about the eggs but it sounds like a good plan. what did your e2 tell them? have they changed anything up yet??
sorry to hear it is uncomfortable. I am a little scared of that. I have such intense ovulation pain and thats on normal ovulation! the last one there were 3 big ones and 2 more little ones and I was SO uncomfortable. I shudder to think what it will be like one there is more!! can you use a heating pad or anything?
and BOO to the shots stinging... :( not long now though hopefully!!! FX! 

well I am in Colorado now and it is SO beautiful! I started the lupron yesterday (did it in the bathroom of the rental car place. aherm- not the best place but it did the trick! :) )
it is making me feel SO tired and my head hurts muchisimo. ouch. TG for Tylenol extra strength! :D
xox hugs to you all!


----------



## MsTX

Afamilygal- Im not sure yet. I have been on the lupron for 12 days now but don't start my stims until tomorrow. I take my shots at night so I think I sleep through most of the headache. I always wake up with the slightest headache but I also quit drinking coffee as of 5/18 and I am used to having it first thing every morning so it might be a combination of the two. I usually eat and take my vitamins (prenatal & juice plus) and it clears right up. I will keep you posted after my stims start. Hopefully it won't be too bad, but I am like you when it comes to ovulating. I can feel every little ache and pain. I am extremely in tune with my body so I am hoping it won't be too bad. After 2 ruptured ectopics + surgeries I think I will be able to manage the pain ok.


----------



## jmc111

MxTX- you will definitely have to let us know how your first few days of stims go for you! Good luck, you will do just fine! Remind me...are you doing menopur? That one is the trickiest or was the trickiest for me due to having to mix it. Now my hubby does all that and I just inject it! Much better that way :)

Afamilygal - Ugh I hope the 10lbs isn't right either but i've read a lot that most people do gain it but then some say they didn't notice it at all. Hmmmm. I believe it's from the meds...and im sure no excersize doesn't help anything at all...I feel like a whale already! Today I can feel my ovaries much more than yesterday so I hope that's a good sign! 

I believe I might be the first for retrieval! I still don't have a set date yet but i'm excited to hear what they see tomorrow! They didn't call with my e2 results yesterday so I kept my med dosage the same

I don't ovulate on my own so I don't get O pain but my cramps before AF are TERRIBLE!!! 

You made it on the plane with your meds ok then I take it?! What a relief! I'm sorry it's making you so sleepy and your head ache....it gets better after a few days...at least it did for me! The good thing is that I am sleeping like a baby since starting all of this which is so nice!


----------



## drsquid

i started lupron 10units 10 days before the expected end of my cycle as well as 8mg of medrol (supposedly improves egg quality) . got my period a few days late which was fine cause i was planning on delaying out a week or so to aim for an ER on june 11.. got a 2nd bleed from the lupron a week later (lovely no one warned me about the bleed from the atrophic lining). on june 1 i started 150 menopur in the am and 225 gonal f at night (though actually the first day i did the reverse cause the nurse wrote it down wrong... grr). and continued lupron 10 in the am and medrol 8 at night. def getting big bruises from the menopur. had us yesterday which showed the largest follicle at 17mm , e2 of 600 something and about 6 or so follicles on each side. got blood drawn again this am and go back for us in about 10 min,. i have to go tomorrow too and likely will do ER mon or tues.


----------



## raelynn

Ladies, I am officially a June IVFer! I have to start by saying our nurse is awesome! She fought for my earlier dates and I'm so glad. Apparently the urologist has a lot of vacation time soon so she kept trying until they found a day that would work for them too. I'm set for my pre-ivf eval blood & US on 6/13 (my birthday!) and should be starting stims on 6/16. ER is predicted for 6/28 right now. I have crazy appointments next week to get in my mock transfer, injection class, and blood & US. I'm going to be on a different protocol than I though. I'm a "high responder", my AFC was around 42 or something crazy like that, so I'll be on the antagonist protocol with lupron trigger. I'm so excited but nervous too!


----------



## MsTX

I am taking Bravelle, menopur and lupron.


----------



## drsquid

Btw I flew with my lupron and syringes. Had a letter but no one said anything in San Francisco or Philadelphia.


----------



## jmc111

YAY raelynn!!!! How exciting!!! At least having all of the rushed appointments next week will keep you busy and feel like you're getting closer by the day!!

Hi drsquid! So you are ahead of me!! I like that...im not normally the "leader" or first to do something in a group so im glad you're here hehe :) Keep us updated and good luck with ER!!

MsTX - tomorrow's the big day for you to start!!! Good luck and let us know how it goes....


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies,

im doing my fet this month hope to have et 26th.

good luck to us all
xx


----------



## drsquid

went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormos and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 is only in the 800s it suggests a lot arent muture. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited caues there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,


----------



## MsTX

drsquid said:


> went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormos and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 is only in the 800s it suggests a lot arent muture. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited caues there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,

Ill be praying for your other follicles to catch up and for lots of good, mature eggs for you!


----------



## MsTX

Ok so I officially took my first combo shot tonight. 2 vials of Bravelle 1 vial of Menopur and 5 units of lupron. I have to say I thought it was going to be worse than it was. I only used 1cc of sodium chloride so I thought it was going to be a lot more to inject than it actually was which was nice. It did sting for the first minute or so but I had mentally prepared myself for worse so I was very thankful it was better than anticipated. I am currently laying in bed with heat flashes which is making it hard to get comfy but this is the first time I have had them. Hopefully they don't last long :/. Anyways, I just wanted to update you girls on my progress. I'll keep y'all posted and look forward to reading more about your experiences.


----------



## drsquid

ms tx. i find it stings while im injecting the menour but goes away right away. leaves bruises though

thanks guys.. my e2 jumped to 1400. doc dropped me to 150 gonal and go back for us monday. hopefully that means my little eggies are plumping up nicely. kinda annoyed for the delay but if it means more good eggs..


----------



## jmc111

Hi ladies!! I'm so glad your first big injection went well tonight MsTX!!! I'm sorry for your hot flash though....I remember that too...the first night I was sweating all night and couldn't figure out why! Not sure if anyone has already suggested this but I found that if you mix the shot and then let it sit for about 5-10 minutes then it doesn't sting quite as badly. 

drsquid - yay!!! You're right in line with me i think!

I had my u/s this morning and things have progressed a lot from Thursday's appt. She measured like 23 follies I believe and most were 13-16mm! No wonder im so uncomfortable!! The nurse had me make an appt for Monday morning but said that they might call me once they got my blood results...sure enough she called and said the doctor wants me back tomorrow at 10am and to reduce my follistim tonight to 50iu and only do 1/2 my menopur shot before the appointment tomorrow morning. She originally said she thought my ER would be Wednesday but now im not sure if the change this afternoon means it'll also move up to Tuesday....will find out more in the morning it sounds like!!! I'm sooooo excited! It's odd that they don't seem to ever tell me how many follicles or what my e2 results are like most of you seem to find out...I am just going with it though....I hope tomorrow that they tell me my ER will now be Tuesday! I'll update after tomorrow's appt!


----------



## drsquid

jmc- i ask. also im a radiologist so i pay attention while he is measuring. we have argued over sizes before =)


----------



## raelynn

MsTX - Glad your first combo went better than expected! Hopefully the hot flashes were a 1 time thing! Side effects are no fun!

JMC111- How exciting that you'll be going for ER soon! Hope everything goes smoothly!

I've been driving myself crazy all weekend debating what to tell work. I know my boss will be supportive with anything but I don't know if I want to come right out and say I'm doing IVF since I don't want any questions but I need to say something since I'm going to all these appointments all of a sudden. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## amylou123

Good luck everyone- Sounds like things are getting very close for a few of you. I'll be starting my luperon on Tuesday so I'll be a bit behind. 

Raelynn- good luck with figuring out how to handle it at work. I struggled with it a lot also. Although from my experience and from what I've heard, if your boss is a generally reasonable person then hopefully s/he won't ask insensitive questions...hopefully...good luck!


----------



## jmc111

raelynn - im not sure how your relationships or environment is at work but I actually just accepted a new position with a new supervisor the week we decided to move forward with IVF so it was less than ideal timing for work wise but I found the best way was for me to just be completely upfront about it and actually explain how IVF works and it's been great since then! There was no way I would have been able to keep all of the appointments a secret since im such an open person to begin with so I just told him and he's been great about it and asks questions and understands that im probably not going to feel the best after retrieval and such...

Big news today!!! Went back in for e2 and u/s and she counted at least 27 I believe....but some were still smaller like 12ish and such so not sure how that works. The largest few were 19ish. I found out I had to come back in today because my e2 went from 500's on thursday to 1600's on saturday so today the nurse called me this afternoon and said he's moving retrieval up to Tuesday!!! So doing my trigger shot at 8:30pm tonight and then going Tuesday morning!!! Soooo excited and nervous and anxious....and many more feelings....So transfer will be Friday or Sunday! Perfect! I can't wait for you girls to join me!! Let me know how you're all doing!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck jmc!!


----------



## MsTX

That is great news jmc!!! 

Does anyone else get really lightheaded right after your shot? Just for like a minute or two? I did the first night but it was very faint so I didnt think anything of it and last night, I thought the same thing was happening until I started getting light spots in my vision and I almost passed out. I have never passed out before but I could tell that was what was going to happen. I ran to the couch and laid down for about 2 minutes and was perfectly fine, no hot flashes either! I think I will do them all either sitting or laying down from now on just to be safe. 

raelynn- Good luck with telling your work. You might just say you will have some doctors appointment coming up and they will be running some tests on you on specific days and times. That its personal and you will keep them posted as you know. Just keep it very vague. Im not really sure how to deal with that since I haven't been working since 2006. Best of luck!

drsquid- Any updated today?


----------



## drsquid

today for us. The little ones grew and the big ones aren't enormous so we are good. Waitin to hear about trigger dose and what time I go on Weds. Of course doc had to ruin it by saying .... We don't know what the quality will be. Grr good thing I like you stupid doc and know you talk without thinking but.. He needs to work on this negative thing. Also waiting to hear from my lawyer apparbetly we got assigned a court room now I just gotta find out when I need to show up. I'm in a bit of limbo right now. Have to update him that I won't be there weds and might be iffy Thursday.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks for the suggestions for work everyone. I opted with vague and it was no big deal especially since I have the sick time I can use.

I had my mock transfer today and all went well. Dr told me everything was 'not just good its great' so there should be no issues come transfer time. I'm assuming that since they imaged my ovaries too they'd know if I had any cysts at this point... Hopefully nothing crazy pops up on the baseline Wednesday and I'll be good to start stims Saturday.


----------



## MsTX

That is great news realynn! Yay! 

drsquid- Don't let your Dr get you down. They couldnt possibly know the quality of any eggs until they get them anyways. Some look perfect and arent at all and others dont and happen to be the one that sticks. 

Im still waiting to get a call about my E2 levels and dosage tonight. It seems like they are taking forever! They close in 1 1/2 hours so i'm thinking I will call in the next 30 minutes if they haven't called me.


----------



## Afamilygal

jmc111 said:


> raelynn - im not sure how your relationships or environment is at work but I actually just accepted a new position with a new supervisor the week we decided to move forward with IVF so it was less than ideal timing for work wise but I found the best way was for me to just be completely upfront about it and actually explain how IVF works and it's been great since then! There was no way I would have been able to keep all of the appointments a secret since im such an open person to begin with so I just told him and he's been great about it and asks questions and understands that im probably not going to feel the best after retrieval and such...
> 
> Big news today!!! Went back in for e2 and u/s and she counted at least 27 I believe....but some were still smaller like 12ish and such so not sure how that works. The largest few were 19ish. I found out I had to come back in today because my e2 went from 500's on thursday to 1600's on saturday so today the nurse called me this afternoon and said he's moving retrieval up to Tuesday!!! So doing my trigger shot at 8:30pm tonight and then going Tuesday morning!!! Soooo excited and nervous and anxious....and many more feelings....So transfer will be Friday or Sunday! Perfect! I can't wait for you girls to join me!! Let me know how you're all doing!

oh my GOOOSSSSH!!! I only just signed on since we got back late yesterday and found this- so I assume you are having/have had the surgery already!!! EEKK!!!! so excited! dude- I am SO EXCITED for you!!!!
I hope all goes well and they get a ton of eggs. WOW to 27 follies by the way- you go girl!!! :)
and the transfer is Friday or Sunday?!?! YAY! oh honey, please let us know how you are doing as soon as you are feeling up to it. big hugs!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

amylou- I only started my lupron on Thursday so you arent far behind me at all. :)

Raelynn- YAY to your 'great' uterus!! :D Im sure you'll be stimming in no time! ;)

DrSquid- MsTX is right, you wont know til the eggs are out of you- Im sure they are plenty fine, your Dr is a little negative nelly isnt he? My Dr is the opposite which is good for me since I can be very pessimistic. he keeps me from going to the dark side ;)

Ms TX- any word from the doc yet? sorry to hear about the hot flashes, but it sounds like perhaps it has passed already? I sure hope so. What about the dizzy spells? maybe you should take the shots sitting down then lie back after you are done for a few minutes (dont get up right away) hopefully that will make a difference. dont faint! :)

as for moi- nothing new here, just hum drumin along :) back from Colorado back to insanely hot Texas. (phew!) I have my u/s and stimming on Friday. YAY! moooovin' on up!
hugs to you all xo


----------



## MsTX

Yes, they just called and said that everything looks great! I keep doing what I am doing for the next 3 nights and I go in thursday morning for an US and BW. That seems like forever away and I am so anxious to see how many follicles I will have!!!


----------



## drsquid

Yeah he Has this weird negative age thing. The sperm I used the 4 iui rounds turned out to be garbage and he was like... No I still think it is your eggs. Meh whatever. Quite frankly that is better for me cause then in like... Hah I'll show you, whereas if he was all mr positive I'd likely be the pessimistic one. Anyway my e2 came back at 2640 (from 1400 sat). He is having me trigger at 10:30 pm tonight with 5000 of hcg for a 9:30 am retrieval on wednesday. I asked about local but they seemed to think I was crazy (though I didn't ask my doc).


----------



## raelynn

Yay for trigger! This group is moving right along!


----------



## jmc111

Thanks everyone!!! I love having all of your support....

MsTX- Oh no!! THat isn't good that you almost passed out....poor girl! I didn't have that at all so im not sure. Wish I could help more. Did it happen again tonight?? YAY for Thursday's check up!!! Hope you have a lot of follies cookin'! :)

drsquid - yay for wednesday retrieval!!!

raelynn- im glad it went well with telling your work and that all looks good for you so far!!! Yay for starting stims this weekend! I hope it goes very well for you

afamilygal - thanks soooo much!!! Retrieval is tomorrow morning at 8:30! Then transfer will be either Friday or Sunday as far as I know right now!!! I'm glad you made it back from Colorado!

I'm super excited for tomorrow but VERY nervous....I tried to resist learning more on OHSS but ended up googling it and am terrified that I will get it and be sick as a dog....yikes. Does anyone know much about it?? I will definitely update you all tomorrow once I come to my senses and am back at home....I wish you all luck tonight and tomorrow and will check in when I can! Thanks for all of your support and well wishes!!


----------



## NewbieMum

Hi, I have no idea where I am in the grand scheme of the IVF process. I saw this forum and thought you guys were all so supportive of each other. 

I have chosen my RE, done the first ultrasound and bloodwork, my husband did the SA, tomorrow is the class & the following day is the saline ultrasound. I guess I will learn more about my drug protocol tomorrow & my schedule. 

My husband and I have a daughter together (22 mths), naturally conceived, but now we have male fertility issues. :wacko:


----------



## MsTX

Welcome newbiemum!

Jmc- Everything went well tonight. No bad side effects. Fingers crossed it stays this way from here on out! Good luck at your retrieval tomorrow! My prayers are with you!


----------



## raelynn

Welcome Newbiemum! I just has my saline ultrasound today and will have my class Thursday so it sounds like you're moving right along too. Good luck!

JMC - Good luck tomorrow! Will be praying for a successful retrieval! I have freaked myself out about OHSS too since PCOSers are at higher risk. That is why they have me on the lupron trigger instead of HCG to avoid OHSS. Will keep my fingers crossed OHSS will stay far away from all of us!

MsTX - Glad everything went well for you tonight! How have the injections been overall? I'm really excited to get started but starting to panic a bit knowing I'm going to have to actually stick myself soon!


----------



## drsquid

raelynn- the shots really dont hurt.. sometimes they sting a bit after.. if you pinch the skin it helps.. i also find if you jab it in quick it is easier. menopur i find stings wether you do it quick or slow.. so i just slam it.. ive got quite a few bruises but they dont hurt like usual bruises so... tonight im doing my trigger.. now that one i find does hurt the next day


----------



## raelynn

Thanks drsquid. I'm thinking I may ice before the injections just for my peace of mind. I figure the trigger will hurt too since its and intramuscular and when I get IM vaccines my arm is always sore for a few days afterward. Good luck with your trigger! Are you doing it yourself? My sis will probably end up doing mine since hubby is more afraid of needles than me.


----------



## drsquid

yeah imsingle so i do them all myself, cats dont seem to pick it up well.., trigger can be subq too. i did my first im and doc said i shoulda done it subq


----------



## raelynn

Mine's going to be IM, boo! I wish cats could pick it up :) I'd have ours handle it for me


----------



## MsTX

raelynn- Its actually been pretty smooth sailing. I think reading so much about everyone's different experiences kind of prepared me for whatever was to come. The menupur does sting some but just for the first minute at the most. I just put my gauze on the spot and rub it for a few seconds right after I take the needle out. its not too bad. 

drsquid- How did your trigger go? Good luck with your upcoming retrieval!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hi again ladies! I had the mock proceedure/measurement done today along with the injection teaching appointment. I didn't realize there was sooo much medication. Kind of overwhelming. I have very high anxiety during things like that and am hoping that it is not going to lower my chances on game day. Any suggestions on how to destress the situation?


----------



## jmc111

Hello ladies! I just wanted to check in with a quick post and update you on my retrieval today. It went pretty well overall I believe. It started a little stressful with a car fire and therefore terrible traffic on our way to the clinic. Then we got brought into the room and a really nice anesthetist started my iv and that wasn't too bad considering that im TERRIFIED of iv tubes inside my skin. Then I went to sleep and DH heard them count 10 eggs....I'm not sure whether to be glad or disappointed. While 10 seems like a decent number, I was thinking there would be many more with 27 follicles. I'm pretty new to all of this so I learn more everyday. I suppose it makes sense since there were a lot of the 27 that were still smaller in size. I assume those ones don't have eggs and that's why only 10. After I woke up then DH went to do his thing and we were on our way home. I slept the whole 35minute drive home but remember hearing my phone ring. Checked it when we got me into bed and it was the lab asking for DH to call them. He called and they said his sample he provided today was much different than the first two SA's they did and the motility was a little low. They asked if he would be able to go back but if he couldn't then they could use it. Well of course he rushes back to the clinic and performs again. Then he got back home and the lab called and told him it was much better this time and much more similar than the SA's he's done in the past. Phew....so I was freakin out at a few points today but overall it went ok and im not really in much pain. I've just been hangin in bed all day and napping and watching terrible daytime tv! I am going to head back to work tomorrow and the lab will call with an update on fertilization....I just pray that at least most of them fertilize. Then i'll either go back Friday or Sunday for transfer!! I will update tomorrow once I hear from the lab! 

Good luck with stims everyone and sounds like everyone's getting started with mock transfers and lupron and stims so im excited to follow your progress!


----------



## raelynn

JMC - That must have been a little worrying with DH's sample but glad everything ended up ok. Hopefully your little embys grow grow grow!

I'm starting to worry we may end up with nothing for DH since our frozen few may not survive and there is no guarantee they'll find more. Ahh! There is so much that can go wrong with this whole process. How are we all supposed to relax?


----------



## NewbieMum

NewbieMum said:


> Hi, I have no idea where I am in the grand scheme of the IVF process. I saw this forum and thought you guys were all so supportive of each other.
> 
> I have chosen my RE, done the first ultrasound and bloodwork, my husband did the SA, tomorrow is the class & the following day is the saline ultrasound. I guess I will learn more about my drug protocol tomorrow & my schedule.
> 
> My husband and I have a daughter together (22 mths), naturally conceived, but now we have male fertility issues. :wacko:


I am doing a Lupron Luteal phase starting in appx. 10 days. I think I am 3 weeks behind you all. Should I find another thread to post in?


----------



## Afamilygal

jmc111 said:


> Hello ladies! I just wanted to check in with a quick post and update you on my retrieval today. It went pretty well overall I believe. It started a little stressful with a car fire and therefore terrible traffic on our way to the clinic. Then we got brought into the room and a really nice anesthetist started my iv and that wasn't too bad considering that im TERRIFIED of iv tubes inside my skin. Then I went to sleep and DH heard them count 10 eggs....I'm not sure whether to be glad or disappointed. While 10 seems like a decent number, I was thinking there would be many more with 27 follicles. I'm pretty new to all of this so I learn more everyday. I suppose it makes sense since there were a lot of the 27 that were still smaller in size. I assume those ones don't have eggs and that's why only 10. After I woke up then DH went to do his thing and we were on our way home. I slept the whole 35minute drive home but remember hearing my phone ring. Checked it when we got me into bed and it was the lab asking for DH to call them. He called and they said his sample he provided today was much different than the first two SA's they did and the motility was a little low. They asked if he would be able to go back but if he couldn't then they could use it. Well of course he rushes back to the clinic and performs again. Then he got back home and the lab called and told him it was much better this time and much more similar than the SA's he's done in the past. Phew....so I was freakin out at a few points today but overall it went ok and im not really in much pain. I've just been hangin in bed all day and napping and watching terrible daytime tv! I am going to head back to work tomorrow and the lab will call with an update on fertilization....I just pray that at least most of them fertilize. Then i'll either go back Friday or Sunday for transfer!! I will update tomorrow once I hear from the lab!
> 
> Good luck with stims everyone and sounds like everyone's getting started with mock transfers and lupron and stims so im excited to follow your progress!

hello and hugs to all of you! hello the newcomers too! glad to have you on board! :winkwink:

I am so exhausted and need to go to sleep just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all and a special WAHOO to JMC for an awesome retrieval! 10 eggs is great my dear, what would you have done with 27?! :) just kidding, I know you are disappointed, but 10 is super! and hopefully you will get some beautiful embryos out of them!!! so sorry to hear about the extra stress, I'm sure that didn't help. life, ain't is spazzy.

so anyhow, so pleased for you that the worst (pain) is over, just kick your feet back and relax dear, you earned it!!

HIP HIP HORRAY FOR JMC!!!:happydance:


----------



## raelynn

NewbieMum - I'm getting started in 4 days so you won't be that far behind me!


----------



## Afamilygal

NewbieMum said:


> NewbieMum said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I have no idea where I am in the grand scheme of the IVF process. I saw this forum and thought you guys were all so supportive of each other.
> 
> I have chosen my RE, done the first ultrasound and bloodwork, my husband did the SA, tomorrow is the class & the following day is the saline ultrasound. I guess I will learn more about my drug protocol tomorrow & my schedule.
> 
> My husband and I have a daughter together (22 mths), naturally conceived, but now we have male fertility issues. :wacko:
> 
> 
> I am doing a Lupron Luteal phase starting in appx. 10 days. I think I am 3 weeks behind you all. Should I find another thread to post in?Click to expand...

no way! you're here now sister! :winkwink: we are all at different times in our cycle. so no worries, we can show you the ropes! :)


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> JMC - That must have been a little worrying with DH's sample but glad everything ended up ok. Hopefully your little embys grow grow grow!
> 
> I'm starting to worry we may end up with nothing for DH since our frozen few may not survive and there is no guarantee they'll find more. Ahh! There is so much that can go wrong with this whole process. How are we all supposed to relax?

whoops. ok, am really tired but I saw this and wanted to tell you that Im sorry you are scared. this is so freaking stressful. I always laugh when they tell us not to stress but Im sure everything will be totally fine. keep the faith! (hugs)
:hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Thanks, afamilygal!

Headed to bed since I have to be up early tomorrow for my baseline and its my birthday too! Hopefully all will go well!


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies! I know I'm a little late to the party but hoping I can join? Just had an appointment today and decided to move on to ivf. I'm nervous, anxious, scared and excited!! AF should start tomorrow so will go in for day 3 ultrasound and bloodwork. I'm sure I'll get more details then. I do know that I'll be taking bcp and Lupron to start, so no stimming till July I guess.


----------



## jmc111

Good morning all - how is everyone feeling and coming along?! 

raelynn - First off, HAPPY BIRTHDAY and good luck at your baseline today! Can't wait to hear....Yes, it was a little worrying that he had to go back but it was worth it as they used his 2nd sample! There is so much that can go wrong but you really just have to try to be positive which is easier said than done but i've done my best! I wish you the most luck in the world throughout your process

Afamilygal - thanks so much!! I feel a bit better about 10 now but being new to this I was just surprised I suppose.....the stress was very unwelcome on such a big day but what do you do! It's ok now! 

Newbiemum - I agree with the others that you should stick around for sure!!! We love all of the company

L4hope - Welcome!! Yay for just starting!! It is a lot of emotions rolled all together but we'll help you get through it!! Definitely keep us posted as you continue!

Well the embryologist called this morning and said that of the 10 they retrieved that 5 of them fertilized "normally". I'm not sure what that means for the other 5 but she said they will do a d3 transfer which will be Friday! She said they will probably put 2 embies back but at the beginning my doctor said with me being young that he might just do 1. I hope he does 2! Now I am a little unsure still about only 5 fertilizing and a little surprised again and a little disappointed but im so new to this that im sure it's fine. Now does anyone know if that means that the 5 that fertilized "normally" are safe now or is there a chance they could die or stop growing still?? 

Also, does anyone know about acupuncture on the day of transfer?? I have heard to do it right before transfer and right after??


----------



## amylou123

Welcome to all the new posters!

Jmc- 5 fertilized embryos is great- it only takes one! We'll keep our fingers crossed for you that they all grow out to be excellent. 

I was also interested in acupuncture before and after the transfer. I'm not getting my IVF from the clinic that has the acupuncture so if I did it, it would have to be the day before. Although I wonder how useful that would be. I would definitely do it if it was attached to the clinic and wouldn't add more stress of driving to additional appointments. 
I'm getting a massage there tomorrow which I am really looking forward to!


----------



## drsquid

had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)


----------



## raelynn

jmc - its great you have 5 fertilized! I don't know how your clinic is but mine let the ones they're not transferring go to blast stage to blastocyst stage before they freeze. If they make it that far then they're considered good enough to freeze.

My baseline tests went well today, all clear to start stims on Saturday! I got my meds delivered today but the lupron trigger is missing :( Have to figure out who can get it fixed so I get that. I have injection class tomorrow morning so I'll be learning all about everything. I'm nervous!


----------



## Afamilygal

whoa whoa whoa! lots of special posts today! :D YAY!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to raelynn!!! :happydance::kiss::happydance:

JMC, Im sorry you are having mixed emotions about the 5 fertilized eggs but that is STILL good and amylou is right- it only takes one!! WAHOO!
and so it will be Friday!? YAY!!! oh sister, I am SO excited for you!!!

to both JMC and amylou- I have heard that acupuncture 30 minutes before and 30 mintues after is the golden ticket but I wonder how that works logistically... hmm...

and drsquid- LADY! I had no idea how close you were to retrieval but YAY!!!
SO happy for you, that's a LOT of eggs! will you find out tomorrow what day you will be transferring too? YIPPEE!!! Im so jazzed for you guys! its exciting business isn't it??

hi L4hope!! :wave:

afm: going in for the first u/s on Friday, pay the deposit and Ill start my stims that night if everything looks a ok! yay! :happydance:


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> jmc - its great you have 5 fertilized! I don't know how your clinic is but mine let the ones they're not transferring go to blast stage to blastocyst stage before they freeze. If they make it that far then they're considered good enough to freeze.
> 
> My baseline tests went well today, all clear to start stims on Saturday! I got my meds delivered today but the lupron trigger is missing :( Have to figure out who can get it fixed so I get that. I have injection class tomorrow morning so I'll be learning all about everything. I'm nervous!

cool! you and I are so close in our schedules! fun! I get my meds tomorrow in the mail.

dont worry about the lupron trigger, you have time to get them to send it to you.

btw, I gave myself my lupron injection this morning right under my belly button and OW it hurt so bad. doing it to the left or right is the ticket clearly. maybe I hit a vein??


----------



## raelynn

I'm assuming in injections class tomorrow they'll teach me how to measure everything. I'm so confused looking at everything right now.

Afamilygal - I will definitely remember not to inject below belly button! When do you start stims?

Any other tips for injections ladies?


----------



## drsquid

famly- thanks./ i find out tomorrow how many fertilized then sat (day 3) if there are a lot or they look great, then we wait til monday.. otherwise transfer saturday. unlikely you hit a vein, that wouldnt hurt it would bleed. but you should always pull back a smidge on the plunger after you stick the needle in to make sure you dont get blood back. it is unlikely there are any decent sized veins there but.. i did find under hurt more than to the sides


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!! It looks like a very supportive group here! My head is still spinning but I have a renewed hope as we are moving forward with ivf. Thankfully AF is usually like clockwork and she arrived yesterday. Tomorrow I go in for day 3 bloodwork and ultrasound. I think I will start bcp Saturday and the sonohystagram next Wednesday. 

I'm anxious to see how all of you are getting on in this process and to route each other on along the way!


----------



## MsTX

Ok so I had my first sono after 5 days of stimming. I had 7 follicles on my right side all measuring about 10. I had 1 at 8 almost 9 and one that was 11 but closer to 12. On the left I had 8 all measuring 9-10. He said my lining looks fanstastic and everything is looking perfect. I am going in on Saturday morning for another sono and he said I'll keep stimming until Tuesday and have my retrieval on Thursday the 21st. We are shooting for a 5 day transfer which would put me at the 26th. I am very happy to have so many follicles since I only had a little bit of ovary pain a couple days ago for a few hours and that was it. He did say we need I be careful about over stimulating since I am responding so well so I went and got some Gatorade on my way home. I figure I'll drink a few glasses a day through maybe a week after my transfer.


----------



## amylou123

MsTx,
great news about all the follicles! 
What is the gatorade for?


----------



## drsquid

gatorade is supposed to help prevent ohss

oy what a morning.. got a text from the news saying that transbay bart is shut down due to a fire.. so i got up at 6:15 to drive to the city for a 9am court time.. only to get a call from the lawyer at 7 saying i didnt have to be at court til 1 pm. bart is still closed and there is a giants game at 12:45. im thinking about leaving 2 hrs early... sigh he coulnt have called last night... im actualy feeling ok today.. a bit bloaty but not too bad. mild crampy. got a call from my doc.. 11 fertilized.. i said, ok that is good, he was like.. no that is fantastic. he is actually happy.. i made a joke about not counting my embryos til they hatch at which point he started going on about blasts, and i had to tell him i was joking..


----------



## MsTX

That is great news drsquid! Praying for some nice 5 day blasts for you!


----------



## raelynn

MsTX - Thats great that stims are working so well and retrieval is soon!

drsquid - Wonderful that you have so many that fertilized. Hopeing they keep growing well!


----------



## NewbieMum

Looks like everyone is moving along just fine :) I need to stop reading about IVF on the Internet. I am doing my progesterone bloodwork on 6/22 & then I will be instructed if I should or shouldn't start Lupron that night. Yikes! It is actually happening.


----------



## Afamilygal

Drsquid- HA!! That embryo joke was awesome! 
That dude is such a square...
Sorry about the insane day but yay to your 11 embryos- wow! For the record ladies- that is not 'the norm', so don't feel bad if you dont make that many! :D 

And ms tx- lot of follies you got growin, super stuff dear!!

I have my u/s today and start stims if all is well! Exciiiiting!!


----------



## L4hope

Drsquid, I am so new to this side of ttc but the way it sounds you have amazing results!! That's wonderful!

Afamilygal, hope your ultrasound is good and you get to start your stimming!

Afm, I had day3 ultrasound to check my antral follie count. I'm doing a shared risk program, so I have to have certain tests to qualify. One was that I have at least 5testing follicles on each side. I had 6 that she could see on the left and more than that on the right. One step closer! Sunday I start bcp and sono next week. Another pre step I have to do is a trial transfer. Has anyone else had that done? It just seems a little strange and I forgot to ask about it.


----------



## jmc111

Hello ladies! Sorry this will be short but I did scan through you replies over the past two days and it sounds like everyone is coming along well! So glad to hear! I wanted to just let you all know that I had my transfer this morning and we transferred two 8 cell grade 2 embies!! It was the coolest thing....I was so nervous but when we got there we met with the embryologist and she said that of the 5 that fertilized there were three 8 cell grade 2, one 8 cell grade 3 and one 6 cell grade 3. We put two of the 8 cell grade 2's back and even got to see them in the microscope before they transferred them!! DH and I both had to hold back tears a few times....what a relief and such a happy experience so far....this is as far as we've gotten to a baby so far so it was almost surreal. Blood tests on the 25th and 27th and won't know any results till 27th. Also did acupuncture directly after transfer but transfer was too early to have a session before as well. We will see!


----------



## L4hope

JMC that's so exciting! How awesome they let you look at them under the microscope!! I hope those little embies grab on and hold tight for the next nine months! :)


----------



## raelynn

l4hope - I'm guessing the trial transfer is the same thing as the mock embryo transfer. If it is, they just do it ahead of time so that everything goes smoothly on transfer day. They take measurements and such so they know exactly where to stick them. 

jmc- That is so exciting! Keeping my fingers crossed for you so those little embies stick!


----------



## drsquid

talked to my doc today about transfer. he is saying likely day 3.. like 80% chance.. no real clear reason.. im going to put back 2. in looking it up it appears pregnancy rates are pretty similar regardless.. he is going to call me at 8 am but i have to be there by 8:45 and it is like 30 min away.


----------



## Afamilygal

JMC- SO exciting!!! Egads- what a cool story. It must be exciting seeing them! so sweet, I cant wait to hear that you have gotten your BFP at long last!! (I wish that for all of us!!)
so when will you test? will you do any HPT's before the Beta or just wait for the blood results?? what day will that be for you?
are you taking it very easy I hope? relax to the max! must be nice to not have to mess with injections anymore- enjoy that! :D

Dr Squid- day 3- cool! I heard the results are similar too. when will day 3 be for you?
2 eggs for you too?
Wonder if you and JMC will end up with twins! exciting...

how is everyone else coming along?

U/S was fine, no cysts and he is starting me tonight on stims- EEK! so excited!! looks like retrieval might be the 28th if everything goes according to plan. horray!
I did have a dream last night that DH couldn't 'perform' at the retrieval and it was all a waste. I woke up sweating BAD. now I have to try to convince him to freeze some before hand- JUST in case... :) :dohh:


----------



## MsTX

jmc-How exciting! How are you feeling? 

drsquid- Very excited for you! I have read so many success stories about day 3 transfers as well as day 5. How are you feeling today?

AFM I had an US today. They had me only take my bravelle last night and not the menopur because my E2 went from 100 to 800 in just 3 days. I had about 35 follicles today that they measured and they said I am responding very well. I am waiting to hear back from them about my blood results to see what meds to take tonight. I am so excited to almost be done with my shots!!! My lower abdomen is getting pretty tender, not to bad but just enough to make me uncomfortable. The good news is that I haven't had any weight gain so far! I sure feel like I have though but the scale says differently. I do feel a tiny bit bloated by the end of the day but not too bad and its always gone by the morning.


----------



## raelynn

drsquid - Good luck! I've heard success stories from both day 3 and day 5 so I'm sure everything will go great!

MsTx - 35 whoa! That is great!

Afamilygal - We're on the exact same schedule! I'm starting stims tonight and ER is set for the 28th right now to! What are your dosage amounts? I'm on 112.5 iu gonal f and 75 iu menopur for tonight. I'm a little worried about the menopur. Even my nurse said it burns. Well, I'm a little nervous for both since I have to actually stick myself but I'm not looking forward to the burning either. I can't believe its all starting tonight! I've been worrying about DH as well only because we can only get his sperm surgically. We have a small sample frozen but I am so nervous they won't survive and that the urologist won't be able to find any to use in a second operation.

I'm going to have myself a worried mess by the time all of this is over. Any tips for relaxing ladies?


----------



## jmc111

drsquid - yay! you're almost done too! I have my fingers crossed for you....definitely let us know!

afamilygal - Oh my gosh yes it was soooo cool to see them before they transfered them! I sure hope I get my BFP on the 27th! Gosh you know I'm pretty new to this stuff so im not even sure when would be too early to do a home test. Any thoughts? I am torn as I would hate to get BFN and then have to go in knowing it's negative. I have been just laying around all day yesterday and still all day today so far...I think im going to just lay around all day again today even though they told me only one day of bed rest. I figure it can't hurt to just keep relaxing...plus being waited on by DH isn't too bad either ;) Yay for your u/s being clear and to starting stims tonight! you definitely have to let us know how it goes!!! As for your fear of DH not being able to perform, I can definitely relate as it pretty much did happen to us....he was able to do it but it was not a good sample so he had to go back and re-do it if you remember....I would definitely have him keep a frozen sample just in case....tell your hubby the story of mine and tell him he won't want to have to drive all the way back a 2nd time!

MsTX - Yes! I'm so glad to be done with the shots and just waiting now...it's crazy to think that it went so fast but took so long at the same time. I am feeling ok....my ovaries are still pretty full and uncomfortable so that's not great but I guess that's normal. Yesterday prior to the transfer they did a regular ultrasound and said my ovaries are still pretty large but that it's normal and to just eat more protein and increase fluids even more. So im working on that. Oh my gosh girl!!! It sounds like you're coming along FABULOUSLY!!! 35 follies!! What are the average sizes they measured? Are you close?! I'm glad you're not terribly uncomfortable and no weight gain is a huge plus!!! So happy it's all going well for you!

raelynn - yay for starting stims tonight!!! Just remember that if the menopur stings to try to let it sit in the syringe for 7-10 minutes and then it doesn't seem to be quite as bad....Also I remember you gals talking about doing injections below belly button and I experienced the same thing....DO NOT DO THEM RIGHT UNDER BELLY BUTTON! Ouchie!!! Is your DH having another operation to get more sperm soon?? I can't imagine how tough that is for you guys. I'm so sorry but know im praying for you and sending positive thoughts that it will all go well. As for relaxing....I found the acupucnture to be very relaxing aftermy transfer yesterday but it's so expensive. I also found that each night since my retrieval i'd have DH rub my back a bit and while he's doing that I just focus on positive thinking and since yesterdays transfer I take a few minutes every few hours to just shut my eyes and visualize my embies implanting....I don't think they actually implant until like 2 days after transfer so I have been imagining them lightly bouncing around and trying to find a comfy place in my lining...might be crazy but it helps me focus and calm down a bit. 

How is everyone else?!! I'm so glad I have you girls to go through this with


----------



## jmc111

L4hope said:


> JMC that's so exciting! How awesome they let you look at them under the microscope!! I hope those little embies grab on and hold tight for the next nine months! :)

Hi L4hope!!! Thank you! It was soooo cool to see them in the microscope...definitely recommend asking if they don't offer!!! She said "it's pretty cool since most people don't get to see their children this early"....tears for sure!!!

I hope all goes well with your testing to qualify for the shared risk program! we are in a program like that also and while it's relieving that we still have more chances....after going through the whole fresh cycle, i hope to God I don't have to go through it all again...ugh...it's soooo much on your body and mind. But I am sooo thankful that we do have more chances if needed. And yes a trial transfer is total normal and i'm glad they do it. It's just a practice for the transfer so that they know how far to place the embies and they just measure and stuff so it's a normal and positive thing...As far as I know you don't have to worry about it affecting your shared risk qualification.


----------



## drsquid

Rae- it really isn't that bad. It burns a bit but the bigger reason it is worse is cause of the volume. Cetrotide itched and pio well... 

Had a whole big todo last night. Doc noticed a comment I made in my email about starting progesterone on the 16 and freaked cause it was supposed to be the 15... Gee thanks nurses for screwing uP again. He was like... We should cancel and freeze everything. I flat out said no. He finally agreed that 12 hrs late wasn't a big deal. 

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## Afamilygal

MsTX- 35?!? holy *%&^!!! that's mental- and you're not too sore?? TG for that! what size are they? yay to them reducing the menopur! sounds like that one is a doozy.

raelynn- high five for simultaneous cycling! My doc doesn't have me on menopur since I respond really well to gonal F, but he has me on 300 tonight and then 225 for the next 3 nights. (dude- that's a lot o drugs) but it's only one needle so I'm happy about that! ;)
not sure If I can tell you how to relax- this whole thing is stressful. I say deep breathing always helps though. deep breath in through the nose and deep exhale through the mouth.
visualization might work for you too. (?) get as many foot rubs as you can, that always helps me!! :D
as for your husbands issue- that is tough. can you freeze 2 samples? it might be worth the trouble!! you have time to get two frozen...

jmc- so BPF would be the 27th? coooool. that aint so far away doll!!! 11 days if you dont count today. squeal! 
so the deal with the testing is this (for moi) I don't want to test out the trigger every day like last time cause it never went blank and that made me so anxious. BUT you want to make sure its out of your system before you test. its supposed to be out by 10 days from trigger (in your case the 22nd) 
so what I plan to do is test it out 11 days after trigger and keep that test (to use it to compare to) and then test again with a FRER the day before or the morning of my BETA. No matter if it is pos/neg, I don't want to hear the news from a stranger. I would rather have an idea of what the news will be. then maybe I wont be completely crushed if it is BFN. think that's my plan.

I like your visualization. I think I'll do that too. I like that- seems like it would be calming. :)

Drsquid- ass pain. you kill me lady. Im sure the 12 hour difference is going to be fine. Dr Gloom is a bore isn't he?

as pour moi, same old here. I had DH give me the injection this morning since my tummy is already sore (and its only been 9 days of one daily so Im worried about the state of my stomach for the next 10/11 days!!!) but he did it in the back of my arm which was awesome. I'm finding new real estate. ;)
so I start stims tonight! horray! never thought Id be so excited for an injection! the needles I hate, but I LOVE what they do! :happydance: c'mon follies, let's get crackin'!


----------



## MsTX

jmc111 said:


> MsTX - Yes! I'm so glad to be done with the shots and just waiting now...it's crazy to think that it went so fast but took so long at the same time. I am feeling ok....my ovaries are still pretty full and uncomfortable so that's not great but I guess that's normal. Yesterday prior to the transfer they did a regular ultrasound and said my ovaries are still pretty large but that it's normal and to just eat more protein and increase fluids even more. So im working on that. Oh my gosh girl!!! It sounds like you're coming along FABULOUSLY!!! 35 follies!! What are the average sizes they measured? Are you close?! I'm glad you're not terribly uncomfortable and no weight gain is a huge plus!!! So happy it's all going well for you!

Im not sure the average sizes because I had a different doctor today so he didnt really go over everything with me. He just told me the basics. He said everything looked really great and that I had enough eggs for 3 IVF cycles so that if all goes well I will have some to freeze and not have to go through this process again. That was very nice to hear. I have been drinking lots of gatorade so hopefully I don't get OHSS. I know with that many follicles, I am at a pretty high risk but for it but he didnt mention it at all and didnt seen concerned. I go in again Monday to see my regular doctor so I am going to get all that information from him.


----------



## drsquid

afamilygal- forgot.. please dont wish twins on me. that would be my worst nightmare. first off im single but secondly the pregnancy risks are sooo much higher.. i just want 1 at a time =) oh and.. wait til you do them,./ i had NO problems with any of the other meds... but this one is killing me. spent the day sleeping on my friends couch. it is about a milion degrees here today and im lying here sweating with a heating pad. im already dreading the am. ptsd with pio


----------



## drsquid

mstx- yay for lots of eggs!!! i dont think i could do the meds again so im so glad my eggies are doing well


----------



## raelynn

drsquid - The nurse in my injection training mentioned the volume thing too. We had to practice actually pushing the amount out of the syringe so we realized how long it would actually take. Wish it was easier - in, out, done. I guess I'll get through it. Your doc would frustrate me! I get that they don't want to get your hopes too high but what happened to positive thinking? Not looking forward to the pain in the butt but luckily it is a one time thing! My clinic does suppositories instead of PIO

jmc - I love your visualization idea! I think I'll be using that one. Hubby won't be going back in for another operation ahead of time. His urologist will be sort of on-call and if the frozen sample doesn't survive, they'll take hubby in and see if they can find some more. I really hope it doesn't come to that for his sake and all our little frozen swimmers pull through.

afamilygal - I hope you're doing better than me! I'm a nervous wreck tonight. Will be injecting in a little over 30 min. Yikes! Same thing as I wrote for jmc about hubby. Also, he can't do another operation any earlier since the urologist wants him to heal at least 3 months between them. So 3 months will be a few days before ER.

MsTX - Keeping my fingers crossed things continue to go well for you and that OHSS stays far away!


----------



## jmc111

Afamilygal said:


> jmc- so BPF would be the 27th? coooool. that aint so far away doll!!! 11 days if you dont count today. squeal!
> so the deal with the testing is this (for moi) I don't want to test out the trigger every day like last time cause it never went blank and that made me so anxious. BUT you want to make sure its out of your system before you test. its supposed to be out by 10 days from trigger (in your case the 22nd)
> so what I plan to do is test it out 11 days after trigger and keep that test (to use it to compare to) and then test again with a FRER the day before or the morning of my BETA. No matter if it is pos/neg, I don't want to hear the news from a stranger. I would rather have an idea of what the news will be. then maybe I wont be completely crushed if it is BFN. think that's my plan.
> 
> I like your visualization. I think I'll do that too. I like that- seems like it would be calming. :)
> 
> I am so glad you put the testing at home before the blood test into perspective for me....that makes total sense. I'd much rather be prepared and find out on my own than a stranger calling me and having to be shocked at the news. I will most likely be at work when they call to give me results so I love your theory!! Thank you!!
> 
> Injection in your arm?! I had no idea you could do it anywhere else?! I never was told I had options....humpf. YAY FOR STARTING STIMS TONIGHT!!!! So happy you're getting started!


----------



## drsquid

rae- im jealous. ive only done 2 and im not sure i can handle anymore. i have a huge pain tolerance and.. wow. i cant take it


----------



## jmc111

MsTX said:


> jmc111 said:
> 
> 
> MsTX - Yes! I'm so glad to be done with the shots and just waiting now...it's crazy to think that it went so fast but took so long at the same time. I am feeling ok....my ovaries are still pretty full and uncomfortable so that's not great but I guess that's normal. Yesterday prior to the transfer they did a regular ultrasound and said my ovaries are still pretty large but that it's normal and to just eat more protein and increase fluids even more. So im working on that. Oh my gosh girl!!! It sounds like you're coming along FABULOUSLY!!! 35 follies!! What are the average sizes they measured? Are you close?! I'm glad you're not terribly uncomfortable and no weight gain is a huge plus!!! So happy it's all going well for you!
> 
> Im not sure the average sizes because I had a different doctor today so he didnt really go over everything with me. He just told me the basics. He said everything looked really great and that I had enough eggs for 3 IVF cycles so that if all goes well I will have some to freeze and not have to go through this process again. That was very nice to hear. I have been drinking lots of gatorade so hopefully I don't get OHSS. I know with that many follicles, I am at a pretty high risk but for it but he didnt mention it at all and didnt seen concerned. I go in again Monday to see my regular doctor so I am going to get all that information from him.Click to expand...

Yes, make sure to drink lots of gatorade and my nurses told me to eat lots of protein as well to help fend off OHSS....I can't wait to hear your update on Monday!


----------



## jmc111

raelynn said:


> jmc - I love your visualization idea! I think I'll be using that one. Hubby won't be going back in for another operation ahead of time. His urologist will be sort of on-call and if the frozen sample doesn't survive, they'll take hubby in and see if they can find some more. I really hope it doesn't come to that for his sake and all our little frozen swimmers pull through.
> !

Oh ok, I get it now. I will definitley be praying that the frozen sample comes through just perfectly and that your poor DH doesn't have to have he procedure again. That's gotta be tough to worry about on top of all the normal IVF stress. I'm so sorry but I have faith that it will work out for you!

Try not to be too nervous...just take a few deep breaths and plunge it in and push slowly! You will do great! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## raelynn

jmc111 said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> jmc- so BPF would be the 27th? coooool. that aint so far away doll!!! 11 days if you dont count today. squeal!
> so the deal with the testing is this (for moi) I don't want to test out the trigger every day like last time cause it never went blank and that made me so anxious. BUT you want to make sure its out of your system before you test. its supposed to be out by 10 days from trigger (in your case the 22nd)
> so what I plan to do is test it out 11 days after trigger and keep that test (to use it to compare to) and then test again with a FRER the day before or the morning of my BETA. No matter if it is pos/neg, I don't want to hear the news from a stranger. I would rather have an idea of what the news will be. then maybe I wont be completely crushed if it is BFN. think that's my plan.
> 
> I like your visualization. I think I'll do that too. I like that- seems like it would be calming. :)
> 
> I am so glad you put the testing at home before the blood test into perspective for me....that makes total sense. I'd much rather be prepared and find out on my own than a stranger calling me and having to be shocked at the news. I will most likely be at work when they call to give me results so I love your theory!! Thank you!!
> 
> I agree with you ladies. I don't think I want to hear it from a stranger first! I think I'd much rather know ahead of time so I can prepare and deal with it on my own first. I'll probably test the trigger out (or at least try to) just to have something to keep me busy during the 2ww.
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> rae- im jealous. ive only done 2 and im not sure i can handle anymore. i have a huge pain tolerance and.. wow. i cant take itClick to expand...
> 
> I am a HUGE needle whimp so I seriously celebrated when I found out I'll be doing suppositories. Hope they get easier for you! Maybe numb the area first? I know that won't help with the muscle ache afterwards...I always ache for days after an IM
> 
> Going to inject now! Fingers crossed that I'm getting worked up over nothing!
> 
> Good luck tonight afamilygal!!Click to expand...


----------



## drsquid

ache is one thing. i cant move. i didnt mind the stim needles etc. i look like an old lady.sitting or standing is excrutiating. i waddle instead of walking. i work out a lot so i am used to muscle ache this is a whole other ballgame


----------



## raelynn

Drsquid - Wonder what made it hurt so bad...have you tried putting heat on it to help?

1st stims done! Woohoo! I'm such a wuss. I was completely freaked out and I seriously didn't even feel the needles. I didn't even get the menopur burn but I let it sit like everyone has suggested. I felt that one going in where I didn't for the gonal f but I think that was more because it was harder to push out and more volume.


----------



## jmc111

raelynn said:


> Drsquid - Wonder what made it hurt so bad...have you tried putting heat on it to help?
> 
> 1st stims done! Woohoo! I'm such a wuss. I was completely freaked out and I seriously didn't even feel the needles. I didn't even get the menopur burn but I let it sit like everyone has suggested. I felt that one going in where I didn't for the gonal f but I think that was more because it was harder to push out and more volume.

YAY raelynn!!!! So glad it wasn't nearly as bad as you had imagined....now with the first one out of the way all the others will be no biggie!!!! So glad for you....


----------



## L4hope

Oh my goodness ladies there's been so much action on here today! 

Drsquid that's awesome your eggs are doing well. Sounds like your doc needs a lesson in bedside manner!

Raelynn and afamilygal, you must be feeling excited to start stimming!! I absolutely hate needles but am ready to feel like I'm getting this process rolling! Thankfully my hubby likes doing it for me cuz I don't think I could handle doing it myself. 

I know I've missed some but am still trying to get some names straight and don't want to say the wrong thing. It seems like all ate doing well and I am looking forward to hearing your success tp inspire me through this!! 

Things are pretty boring for me right now...start bcp tomorrow.


----------



## Afamilygal

drsquid said:


> afamilygal- forgot.. please dont wish twins on me. that would be my worst nightmare. first off im single but secondly the pregnancy risks are sooo much higher.. i just want 1 at a time =) oh and.. wait til you do them,./ i had NO problems with any of the other meds... but this one is killing me. spent the day sleeping on my friends couch. it is about a milion degrees here today and im lying here sweating with a heating pad. im already dreading the am. ptsd with pio

whoops sorry! I forgot who wanted them and who didn't. pretty sure me wishing twins on you isn't going to make it happen though ;)

although if that was a superpower that I could have, I would take it, although I would want to wish singletons on people too (including moi)

I don't want twins either. well, medically it is a bad idea for me since my pre-diabetes would probably develop into full blown diabetes for life. hence why I am only transferring one egg! It's a risk I know but the way I see it, either way is a risk.

and I don't have to have the progesterone shots (TG) I am going to be on crinone. My RE believes that is the best way to receive the progesterone but it is expensive if insurance doesn't cover it and your blood can't read the extra progesterone in your blood so you never know the real number which is a drag. but I am very happy to not be doing those shots. ouch, they sound dreadful! :(


----------



## Afamilygal

MsTX said:


> Im not sure the average sizes because I had a different doctor today so he didnt really go over everything with me. He just told me the basics. He said everything looked really great and that I had enough eggs for 3 IVF cycles so that if all goes well I will have some to freeze and not have to go through this process again. That was very nice to hear. I have been drinking lots of gatorade so hopefully I don't get OHSS. I know with that many follicles, I am at a pretty high risk but for it but he didnt mention it at all and didnt seen concerned. I go in again Monday to see my regular doctor so I am going to get all that information from him.

wow 3 cycles! you must be beside yourself! That is very good news! (but lets hope you don't have to do this again!! btw, where in TX are you? I'm in Austin)
I've been meaning to ask how the Gatorade helps with OHSS, is it the electrolytes?



raelynn said:


> drsquid - The nurse in my injection training mentioned the volume thing too. We had to practice actually pushing the amount out of the syringe so we realized how long it would actually take. Wish it was easier - in, out, done. I guess I'll get through it. Your doc would frustrate me! I get that they don't want to get your hopes too high but what happened to positive thinking? Not looking forward to the pain in the butt but luckily it is a one time thing! My clinic does suppositories instead of PIO
> 
> jmc - I love your visualization idea! I think I'll be using that one. Hubby won't be going back in for another operation ahead of time. His urologist will be sort of on-call and if the frozen sample doesn't survive, they'll take hubby in and see if they can find some more. I really hope it doesn't come to that for his sake and all our little frozen swimmers pull through.
> 
> afamilygal - I hope you're doing better than me! I'm a nervous wreck tonight. Will be injecting in a little over 30 min. Yikes! Same thing as I wrote for jmc about hubby. Also, he can't do another operation any earlier since the urologist wants him to heal at least 3 months between them. So 3 months will be a few days before ER.
> !

sorry about the surgery thing- I had forgotten that detail. :( yes, that must be very stressful. but listen, it will probably be just fine and worrying about it isn't going to change anything. I know that is easy for me to say, I just don't want you to be super stressed- it's really important that we try to remain as calm as possible now right?
big hug dearie! 
btw, my clinic does the suppositories too YAY! I was worried about those shots too. they sound so painful.



jmc111 said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Injection in your arm?! I had no idea you could do it anywhere else?! I never was told I had options....humpf. YAY FOR STARTING STIMS TONIGHT!!!! So happy you're getting started!
> 
> in the back of my arm. The IVF nurse said it was ok, hope it is cause I did it and I intend in doing it again!! :DClick to expand...


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> 1st stims done! Woohoo! I'm such a wuss. I was completely freaked out and I seriously didn't even feel the needles. I didn't even get the menopur burn but I let it sit like everyone has suggested. I felt that one going in where I didn't for the gonal f but I think that was more because it was harder to push out and more volume.

horray! see, it isn't so bad right? I mean it isn't fun cause it is needles and all but I found it was better than in my head. having said that, the 300 gonal f last night STUNG like a mother. ow. I have never put in such a high dose before. little different.

glad it went well though! so when is your next u/s and bloods?


----------



## MsTX

Afamilygal- I am in Fort Worth. Not too far. My best friend lives in Buda right by Austin so I try to go a couple times a year to visit. I really like it there. I believe the electrolytes an the sodium in it help with the OHSS. I'm not sure exactly how it helps but I googled how to prevent and it was consistent in all the websites Gatorade and lots of sodium and protein. That's my plan so hopefully I can dodge that bullet.


----------



## raelynn

Afamilygal said:


> horray! see, it isn't so bad right? I mean it isn't fun cause it is needles and all but I found it was better than in my head. having said that, the 300 gonal f last night STUNG like a mother. ow. I have never put in such a high dose before. little different.
> 
> glad it went well though! so when is your next u/s and bloods?

The spot where I injected my gonal f is a little tender today but I'm guessing it is because it was a slightly bigger needle than the one for menopur and I didn't realize it would take a little more pressure to go in. I'm sure tonight will be better since I know now. I probably didn't get any medicine burn since I'm on really low doses right now since I'm expected to be a high responder. Hopefully I am so I can stick to these little doses. The 112.5iu of gonal f took maybe a second to shoot in.

I go in for bloods on Monday and then probably Wednesday for bloods and u/s but I won't know my next one for sure until Monday.


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey ladies,
glad to hear all is going well with ye.
I got my AF today yipee!!!!
So start my first injection of purgeon tomorrow. i had a scan friday and everything was fine....well as the nurse expected.

so happy to start now..
good luck to all xx


----------



## drsquid

afamilygal - wouldnt it be awesome to have that power


----------



## raelynn

Mammy - Hooray for getting to start! Good luck!

Did my 2nd injections tonight. Still no pain, keeping my fingers crossed it continues like this. I'm still not used to using 2 different sized needles for injections so I'm a bit fumbley with the gonal f since it is a 28 gauge and the menopur is a 30 gauge and goes in so easy. Need to remember to use a little more pressure on the gonal f so I don't bruise myself. I also accidentally shot a bit of gonal f in the air when I was priming the needle...plunger got stuck. Oops!


----------



## drsquid

l4- ordinarily id defend him but at the moment.. sooo pissed at him


----------



## Afamilygal

Mstx- cool thanks for the info, I'll do the same and stock up on Gatorade. and protein! Lots of eggs perhaps? Thats good I love me some eggs. Eggs for my eggs!! :D
Also,I used to live in Dallas many years ago. :)

Raelynn- didn't realize it was a bigger needle. You should do the bigger one first! Did my 2nd dose today, totally burned again, wth!? It never burned before! And I seem to be bruising easily too. What helps with that? Anyone?

Mammy- yay to beginning!

Drsquid- yes that would be rad- I would zap you a baby in a flash! Babies for everyone!!!


----------



## raelynn

afamilygal - I read a blog that said icing before the injection can help prevent bruising. I've been doing that and haven't bruised so far. I don't know if it is anything like when you get blood drawn but I know that putting pressure on the spot you get blood drawn from immediately afterwards keeps it from bruising (I bruise anytime I don't hold pressure to a blood draw) so maybe that will help to. I've been keeping gauze pressed down on the injection sites for about a minute or two afterwards. I wonder if the large dose is what is making it burn? I'm on really low doses of everything so maybe that is why mine haven't been burning. I also let the syringes sit for a few minutes after I draw everything up. The nurse suggested that to help with the menopur burn so I draw both syringes up, let them sit, ice for a few minutes, swab with alcohol, then inject.

MsTX - Definitely helpful to have someone a bit ahead of us to let us know what to expect. I guess I'll be stocking up on Gatorade and protein this week too! Any side effects to look out for from the stims?


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks dear I do ice it before hand, let it sit and hold pressure afterwards and last time I didn't bruise (and no burn) but this time it does.. no idea what is different. I used to push the needles in much slower which hurt more so I stopped doing that and now I did it more swifty. but maybe that made the difference? who knows! :)

Im only on day 12 of lupron and 3 of gonal F and Im already running out of real estate on my tummy. so Ill start using my thighs soon. maybe this morning!


----------



## MsTX

Hey everyone! Sorry I have been a little absent. I had a busy fathers day weekend and I couldn't find the time to really sneak away for long enough to post. 

drsquid- How are you doing? I hope you are feeling well after your transfer. Was it today? So sorry about those progesterone shots, I hope your body gets used to them quickly! 

jmc- How are you feeling? I Hope all is well for you!

afamilygal- I love eggs too! I eat them almost every day so its not too bad. I don't really like gatorade though and right now it makes me nauseas to even think about so I have to hold my breath and drink it fast...eww! I always felt sore the day after in the spot where I did my injections but I never bruised. I used the gauze right after my shot and just kind of rubbed on the area for the first minute or two after I did it which helped with the burn too. I also did every other day switching sides and kept it written down so I didnt mess it up. 

AFM, they called me saturday afternoon and told me no more menopur just 2 vials of Bravelle that night with 5 units of lupron and then last night I did only 1 vial of Bravelle with the lupron. I went in this morning and had an US done and they measured about 20 follicles that were good sized (between 16 and 20) and another 10 or so that were smaller(around 10). I am going back in again tomorrow and should be triggering tomorrow night. They also prescribed me something to prevent OHSS since my left ovary looked alot like a honeycomb. I have been peeing alot and haven't gained weight or anything(2lbs over the last month and a half) so he said that is a really good sign. Its always a possibility though so just to be safe I am on these meds for the next 2 weeks. I am done with my stims. He said no more, just continue the lupron...Thank God! Best news yet. I am so happy becaue even the Bravelle without the Menopur burned for me. I am feeling a little bloated and ready to get all these eggs out of me so I am just trying to remember to be positive and that its for a good cause. Definitley not fun though :/ Well, thats it for me now. I hope everyone is doing well and feeling well. I look forward to your updates!


----------



## MsTX

Ok change in plans for me. The nurse called and said we are triggering tonight and doing retrieval on Wednesday morning instead. My estrogen was just over 4000 from 1700 on Saturday so we are ready to go. Im feeling a little crappy from the new meds they prescribed me. Within 30 minutes of taking it I cannot breathe out of my nose at all. I sound like im sick but I am perfectly fine....wierd! Oh well, if it helps prevent OHSS then im on board. I didn't realize how much medicine I was going to be taking after my retrieval but its ALOT. I counted 10 different meds including my prenatals and my juice plus vitamins. I hope it doesn't make me feel too bad. Well, wish me luck!


----------



## jmc111

MsTX said:


> jmc- How are you feeling? I Hope all is well for you!

Hi MsTX - thanks for checkin' on me! I am doin pretty well and finally feel like im returning to "normal" in the ovary dept. It's a little odd but the past two nights i've been a little uncomfortable still and feel a little....full....maybe that's the word. Not sure how to describe it. And also past two nights can't fall asleep very well and feeling really hot. I even resorted to moving out to the cold leather couch for a bit to try to fall asleep. Probably tired due to laying around resting all Friday and Saturday and a bit of Sunday too! Other than that i have nothing to complain about besides the long wait to the 27th! No symptoms at all yet but it's too early anyways. 

Does anyone know how long it takes the little babes to implant after a 3dt?


----------



## jmc111

MsTX said:


> Ok change in plans for me. The nurse called and said we are triggering tonight and doing retrieval on Wednesday morning instead. My estrogen was just over 4000 from 1700 on Saturday so we are ready to go. Im feeling a little crappy from the new meds they prescribed me. Within 30 minutes of taking it I cannot breathe out of my nose at all. I sound like im sick but I am perfectly fine....wierd! Oh well, if it helps prevent OHSS then im on board. I didn't realize how much medicine I was going to be taking after my retrieval but its ALOT. I counted 10 different meds including my prenatals and my juice plus vitamins. I hope it doesn't make me feel too bad. Well, wish me luck!

AHHHHHH how EXCITING!!!! Wow that seems liek it went REALLY fast for you...didn't you just start stims like last week?! Are you nervous?! That really stinks about having an insta-cold from that med you tooK?! Gosh that does sound like a lot of meds after ER...what are they or what for? Are they all for OHSS prevention?


----------



## L4hope

Mstx that's so exciting you are ready to go!! That seems like a lot of medicine to take after transfer. But it's all worth it to prevent ohss and to help get your bfp!! 

Jmc glad you are feeling better. I'm sure you are very anxious to have your beta. I'm anxious for you!!


----------



## NewbieMum

I am getting so anxious reading the posts about the shots & meds. I hope I make it through. I do have a 2 yr old that loves to jump on me. I am sure that is going to be an adjustment. 

I wish you all sticky eggs and lots of 'em :)


----------



## jmc111

L4hope said:


> Mstx that's so exciting you are ready to go!! That seems like a lot of medicine to take after transfer. But it's all worth it to prevent ohss and to help get your bfp!!
> 
> Jmc glad you are feeling better. I'm sure you are very anxious to have your beta. I'm anxious for you!!

Hi L4! Oh gosh it's crazy how anxious I am...luckily i'm crazy busy at work so it's going to make this week go by quickly I hope! How are you coming along!??


----------



## jmc111

NewbieMum said:


> I am getting so anxious reading the posts about the shots & meds. I hope I make it through. I do have a 2 yr old that loves to jump on me. I am sure that is going to be an adjustment.
> 
> I wish you all sticky eggs and lots of 'em :)

Hi NewbieMum! When is it that you start again?? Oh boy, I have a dog that is small and is always jumping on me and that is hard to deal with so I can't imagine a 2 year old!! I wouldn't be too worried about the shots and a jumping 2 year old but definitely after ER and ET you'll want to be careful. your tummy will for surely be tender from the shots but I didn't find it unbearable so hopefully you will feel the same!


----------



## L4hope

jmc111 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Mstx that's so exciting you are ready to go!! That seems like a lot of medicine to take after transfer. But it's all worth it to prevent ohss and to help get your bfp!!
> 
> Jmc glad you are feeling better. I'm sure you are very anxious to have your beta. I'm anxious for you!!
> 
> Hi L4! Oh gosh it's crazy how anxious I am...luckily i'm crazy busy at work so it's going to make this week go by quickly I hope! How are you coming along!??Click to expand...

That's good you will be busy to help pass the time! I'm feeling a little impatient, but trying not to be. My hubby and I are heading to Virginia beach to visit his cousin so at least that will help to pass the time of not doing anything! I'm on bcp right now. My sono is tomorrow and hopefully it won't be too bad. Keeping up with you ladies and routing you on will help pass the time too! :p:p:winkwink:


----------



## L4hope

Too many smilies oops!


----------



## raelynn

afamilygal - I've been worried about running out of space too but I wasn't on lupron so I still have a while before I run out. I'm going to try getting my injections closer together so I have more space. Sorry the meds are still burning. 

MsTX - Wow! So exciting that you'll be triggering so soon! Good luck!

jmc - I'm sure the 2ww seems so long. I am absolutely dreading it. I need to try and figure out stuff to keep me occupied during mine or else I'm sure it will just crawl by.

NewbieMum - I have 2 little bouncy dogs that I've been fending off. It hasn't been bad so far though I'm just overly cautious. I'm sure it will be fun with a 2 yr old.

L4hope - Good luck with the sono tomorrow! When do you get started?

AFM - Both arms are now bruised from the blood draws. My one from this morning didn't even hurt but now it is sore and bruised. No idea what I'm going to do tomorrow...guess it is just going to hurt regardless. My E2 was at 120 this morning so they dropped my already low dose of gonal f down to 75iu. Now I'm at 75 for both gonal f and menopur. I go in for blood and ultrasound tomorrow so I'll get my first look at my follicles!


----------



## Afamilygal

MsTX said:


> Ok change in plans for me. The nurse called and said we are triggering tonight and doing retrieval on Wednesday morning instead. My estrogen was just over 4000 from 1700 on Saturday so we are ready to go. Im feeling a little crappy from the new meds they prescribed me. Within 30 minutes of taking it I cannot breathe out of my nose at all. I sound like im sick but I am perfectly fine....wierd! Oh well, if it helps prevent OHSS then im on board. I didn't realize how much medicine I was going to be taking after my retrieval but its ALOT. I counted 10 different meds including my prenatals and my juice plus vitamins. I hope it doesn't make me feel too bad. Well, wish me luck!

WHOA! super awesome doll!!! so exciting! and wonderful news about how fast you responded to the meds! :happydance: 
sorry to hear about the OHSS meds- they sound yucky but like you say- if they work then bring it on. what is it again? I am going to be on an antiB and something else- something that has a steroid in it? its in pill form. wonder if its the same thing...

10 is a LOT of meds, is it going to be for the whole 2 weeks? 

BTW, I've been meaning to ask you gals this- we keep saying 2 weeks. but it isn't really is it? The 2 weeks starts from retrieval right? so if you are day 3 then its 9 days and if its on day 5 then it is 7 days.
am I right about this? I hope so cause its less than 2 weeks- yay! like that...

so retrieval on Wed huh? AWESOME possum.


----------



## Afamilygal

jmc111 said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> jmc- How are you feeling? I Hope all is well for you!
> 
> Hi MsTX - thanks for checkin' on me! I am doin pretty well and finally feel like im returning to "normal" in the ovary dept. It's a little odd but the past two nights i've been a little uncomfortable still and feel a little....full....maybe that's the word. Not sure how to describe it. And also past two nights can't fall asleep very well and feeling really hot. I even resorted to moving out to the cold leather couch for a bit to try to fall asleep. Probably tired due to laying around resting all Friday and Saturday and a bit of Sunday too! Other than that i have nothing to complain about besides the long wait to the 27th! No symptoms at all yet but it's too early anyways.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes the little babes to implant after a 3dt?Click to expand...

hola mamacita!! glad all is well with you. I get very sore after lying on my back too long too. Do you have a heating pad? that will relieve some of the soreness. although if you are hot. hmm... how about a cool washcloth on your head?

I think that description of feeling 'full' makes sense, I'll bet it feels that way. I am sore after normal O so this should be interesting! Im only on day 3 (and I haven't even taken todays stims yet) and I already feel 'activity' in both ovaries. at first it was just the right one now it is both. yikes! I hope I'm not on too high a dose! all this talk of OSHH has me biting my nails. but it is exciting. I can't wait for Wed to find out whats cooking!!! :happydance:

so its 8 days til your beta lady! I'll bet time is crawling for you. did you say work is keeping you busy? I think that will help. I don't have much work right now so I'm already going a little nutty. :wacko: going to have to find stuff to keep my head in check ;)

so I just realized something today. this is really crazy but if I have a day 3 transfer on the 1st it will be on the anniversary of when my first baby would have been born. (that was the estimated due date) He/She would have been 1 years old. so crazy to think about. It makes me sad but for the first time in a long time I have so much hope now, I feel so close to something real and I hope this time I can make a forever baby.
:hugs:

well anyhoo- that's a bit depressing. back to you!
only 8 days! WHOO! I'm excited for you! did you say you are going to do a HPT before the beta??


----------



## raelynn

I'm pretty sure my clinic does the beta 18 days after retrieval so a 15-13 day wait depending on transfer day

I've been feeling ovulation-like activity too...can't imagine what it will be like with several more days of stims


----------



## Afamilygal

L4- have fun on your vaca. I say get away if you can for sure! the time will pass quickly enough. ;) good luck on your sono tomorrow!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread and am hoping I can join you all - I feel like I know you all already! LOL!

I'm starting stims with my next AF (expected July 5) and then we blast off from there. I'm guessing retrieval and transfer will be mid July. I am receiving all my meds on Thursday this week and am TOTALLY overwhelmed, but have felt better reading your experiences. 

AFM - both DH and I are 35 with unexplained infertility. We have one DS, conceived naturally after 13 months of trying. He's now 5 (will be 6 in Nov) and we've been trying for another for just over 4 years. 

We've had four failed IUIs and so we now are here, ready to cross this next bridge and hoping it takes us where we want to be - with a little one to complete our family.

Wishing BFPs for each of you!!!


----------



## raelynn

Welcome Hoping4Baby2! Hopefully this will be the key to your BFP! And all the other ladies on this thread!


----------



## Afamilygal

Newbie- I agree with what the others said about your son. its just kind of tender is all. you will be fine but at retrieval and transfer you will have to try to take it easy. They say no heavy lifting after transfer. they told me no housework- so probably no lifting your kiddo. do you have someone who can help you with the LO in that time frame?
but dont worry until then, I could have a 2 year old jump on me now- no problem! ;)

rae- sorry about your arms- its hard isn't it? in my last round I had all the injections plus the blood draws and then when I was pg and it was abnormal, I had to draw my blood every other day for nearly 3 weeks! ridiculous! but we are TOUGH and we can do this! I am woman, hear me roar!! ;)

so yours is 18 days? bogus! how come? maybe I have my dates wrong.. hmmm...

so cool that you seem to be responding well enough to lower the dose, can't wait to hear your report from tomorrow!!! got my fingers crossed for you! GL! keep us posted! x


----------



## Afamilygal

ok! this is my last post, I need to condense all this I know- sorry!!! my laptop screen is little. :)
hi Hoping4Baby2! welcome and hopefully we will get to know you well too! its so daunting when you first get that package but just put it all away until you need it. put the cold stuff in the fridge and the other stuff back in the box in the closet and just tackle one thing at a time.
sorry to hear that its taken this long for you but IVF is a whole new ballgame so get ready for that baby! ;) Im off to get myself iced up for my evening stims. ah.. the joys of TTC...
later gators!!


----------



## raelynn

afamilygal - When do you go in for your next scans? Ugh! You had to draw your own blood? No thanks!


----------



## jmc111

Afamilygal said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> Ok change in plans for me. The nurse called and said we are triggering tonight and doing retrieval on Wednesday morning instead. My estrogen was just over 4000 from 1700 on Saturday so we are ready to go. Im feeling a little crappy from the new meds they prescribed me. Within 30 minutes of taking it I cannot breathe out of my nose at all. I sound like im sick but I am perfectly fine....wierd! Oh well, if it helps prevent OHSS then im on board. I didn't realize how much medicine I was going to be taking after my retrieval but its ALOT. I counted 10 different meds including my prenatals and my juice plus vitamins. I hope it doesn't make me feel too bad. Well, wish me luck!
> 
> WHOA! super awesome doll!!! so exciting! and wonderful news about how fast you responded to the meds! :happydance:
> sorry to hear about the OHSS meds- they sound yucky but like you say- if they work then bring it on. what is it again? I am going to be on an antiB and something else- something that has a steroid in it? its in pill form. wonder if its the same thing...
> 
> 10 is a LOT of meds, is it going to be for the whole 2 weeks?
> 
> BTW, I've been meaning to ask you gals this- we keep saying 2 weeks. but it isn't really is it? The 2 weeks starts from retrieval right? so if you are day 3 then its 9 days and if its on day 5 then it is 7 days.
> am I right about this? I hope so cause its less than 2 weeks- yay! like that...
> 
> so retrieval on Wed huh? AWESOME possum.Click to expand...

About the TWW....you're right that it's not really that long with IVF thankfully! My clinic usually does betas 9 and 11 days post transfer but looks like mine will be 10 and 12 days past transfer. I'm assuming because day 9 is a sunday but who knows...


----------



## L4hope

raelynn said:


> L4hope - Good luck with the sono tomorrow! When do you get started?
> 
> AFM - Both arms are now bruised from the blood draws. My one from this morning didn't even hurt but now it is sore and bruised. No idea what I'm going to do tomorrow...guess it is just going to hurt regardless. My E2 was at 120 this morning so they dropped my already low dose of gonal f down to 75iu. Now I'm at 75 for both gonal f and menopur. I go in for blood and ultrasound tomorrow so I'll get my first look at my follicles!

thanks raelynn! I am on bcp right now and start Lupron on July 5th...seems like forever away!! How nice that you are responding well and have your doses lowered!:happydance: I hear you with the bloodwork bruising. For some reason I continue to torture just my left arm and it's quite bruised at the moment. At least I have a few weeks off of bloodwork I guess.


----------



## amylou123

Wow- so much activity!! It's great to hear about all the progress with everyone :thumbup: good luck to everyone for the BFP!! 

I can't wait to get started with the stims for mine. I've got another week of luperon before I start the stims. BTW- does anyone get red blotchyness around their luperon injection site? It takes a few minutes to appear but lasts for almost an hour afterwards. It doesn't seem like its from the needle stick- just curious...


----------



## jmc111

Afamilygal said:


> jmc111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> jmc- How are you feeling? I Hope all is well for you!
> 
> Hi MsTX - thanks for checkin' on me! I am doin pretty well and finally feel like im returning to "normal" in the ovary dept. It's a little odd but the past two nights i've been a little uncomfortable still and feel a little....full....maybe that's the word. Not sure how to describe it. And also past two nights can't fall asleep very well and feeling really hot. I even resorted to moving out to the cold leather couch for a bit to try to fall asleep. Probably tired due to laying around resting all Friday and Saturday and a bit of Sunday too! Other than that i have nothing to complain about besides the long wait to the 27th! No symptoms at all yet but it's too early anyways.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes the little babes to implant after a 3dt?Click to expand...
> 
> hola mamacita!! glad all is well with you. I get very sore after lying on my back too long too. Do you have a heating pad? that will relieve some of the soreness. although if you are hot. hmm... how about a cool washcloth on your head?
> 
> I think that description of feeling 'full' makes sense, I'll bet it feels that way. I am sore after normal O so this should be interesting! Im only on day 3 (and I haven't even taken todays stims yet) and I already feel 'activity' in both ovaries. at first it was just the right one now it is both. yikes! I hope I'm not on too high a dose! all this talk of OSHH has me biting my nails. but it is exciting. I can't wait for Wed to find out whats cooking!!! :happydance:
> 
> so its 8 days til your beta lady! I'll bet time is crawling for you. did you say work is keeping you busy? I think that will help. I don't have much work right now so I'm already going a little nutty. :wacko: going to have to find stuff to keep my head in check ;)
> 
> so I just realized something today. this is really crazy but if I have a day 3 transfer on the 1st it will be on the anniversary of when my first baby would have been born. (that was the estimated due date) He/She would have been 1 years old. so crazy to think about. It makes me sad but for the first time in a long time I have so much hope now, I feel so close to something real and I hope this time I can make a forever baby.
> :hugs:
> 
> well anyhoo- that's a bit depressing. back to you!
> only 8 days! WHOO! I'm excited for you! did you say you are going to do a HPT before the beta??Click to expand...

Hi!! I think i'll have to try your cool washcloth tonight if I have trouble sleeping!! Thanks for the idea!!

How exciting!!! Already feeling the commotion down there huh?! :winkwink: I think that's a good sign!! I was overly paranoid of OHSS especially with my PCOS but I feel like it was mostly for nothing...just do as we've all been saying and eat lotsa protein and drink gatorade! YAY for Wednesday!!! Can't wait for your update...

Well technically I have my first beta next Monday and the 2nd Wednesday and they don't tell me any results till Wednesday so yup! 8 days!!! ahhhhh yes work is CRAZY so that helps but it's always still in the back of my mind of course.

Oh my gosh hun I am so terribly sorry to hear this....I had no idea you had had a loss. What happened if you don't mind me asking? You definitely can ignore that question if you'd rather not talk about it....I feel like that might not be a coincidence though...maybe your angel is giving you a really special gift this time. :hugs:


----------



## jmc111

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread and am hoping I can join you all - I feel like I know you all already! LOL!
> 
> I'm starting stims with my next AF (expected July 5) and then we blast off from there. I'm guessing retrieval and transfer will be mid July. I am receiving all my meds on Thursday this week and am TOTALLY overwhelmed, but have felt better reading your experiences.
> 
> AFM - both DH and I are 35 with unexplained infertility. We have one DS, conceived naturally after 13 months of trying. He's now 5 (will be 6 in Nov) and we've been trying for another for just over 4 years.
> 
> We've had four failed IUIs and so we now are here, ready to cross this next bridge and hoping it takes us where we want to be - with a little one to complete our family.
> 
> Wishing BFPs for each of you!!!

Welcome Hoping4Baby2! The more the merrier!!! Can't wait to follow you through your journey!!


----------



## L4hope

Afamilygal said:


> L4- have fun on your vaca. I say get away if you can for sure! the time will pass quickly enough. ;) good luck on your sono tomorrow!

Thanks afamilygal! Yes it's always nice to get away, and to have a beach nearby is even better. You mentioned not being busy with work...I'm a teacher so I'm off for the summer. Don't get me wring I love love love it!! And it's nice for all of the appts, but it does make it seem like time is going slow. On the flip side I feel like I can relax more too which is a good thing for this process. I hope you find some tricks for making the shots less ouchy!


----------



## L4hope

Hi hopingforbaby2! Sounds like you'll be about a week or so ahead of me!


----------



## MsTX

Yes it is a lot of medicine to take. I am taking prenatals, juice plus(2 fruit and 2 vegetable pills per day), doxycycline which is an antibiotic, medrol which is a steroid, baby aspirin to help with the blood flow, prometrium which I will be taking vaginally in the am and by mouth at night, crinone progesterone suppositories at night, vivelle estrogen patches and the medicine to prevent OHSS I can't remember the name but it starts with a d. That was a lot even to type! I feel a little nauseous today and I think it's from the high estrogen :( Or maybe its all these different meds ive been taking these last few weeks. I try not to take medicine as much as possible so my body is a little overwhelmed right now. Its so not fun but worth if if this all works out.


----------



## drsquid

so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> afamilygal - When do you go in for your next scans? Ugh! You had to draw your own blood? No thanks!

on Wed I have my bloods drawn and an u/s so we'll get to see what's cooking soon. and NO WAY did I draw my own blood! :) sorry, I meant to go back and see what I wrote on that but I just had a drawn a lot. :) that would be TERRIFYING. and apparently finding veins is really hard. (shiver) sorry for the confusion! :)



jmc111 said:


> About the TWW....you're right that it's not really that long with IVF thankfully! My clinic usually does betas 9 and 11 days post transfer but looks like mine will be 10 and 12 days past transfer. I'm assuming because day 9 is a sunday but who knows...

gotcha. I get why they do 2 but why not just tell you after the first one? in case it is negative but there's a possibility that it will go up in the meantime?
that would make me nuts!!! and why cant they draw blood on a sunday? my labs arent attached to my clinic which is a pain cause it would be simpler but it does mean we can get blood done at any time. although my clinic is open on the weekend too so maybe it would just be better if they were attached! :)



amylou123 said:


> Wow- so much activity!! It's great to hear about all the progress with everyone :thumbup: good luck to everyone for the BFP!!
> 
> I can't wait to get started with the stims for mine. I've got another week of luperon before I start the stims. BTW- does anyone get red blotchyness around their luperon injection site? It takes a few minutes to appear but lasts for almost an hour afterwards. It doesn't seem like its from the needle stick- just curious...

I've had that a little bit with the lupron injections, its just a little redish ring around the injection site? do you ice it before hand? I do and I've always thought the whole thing is just irritating for the skin so it reacts a bit. as long as it goes away! :)



jmc111 said:


> Hi!! I think i'll have to try your cool washcloth tonight if I have trouble sleeping!! Thanks for the idea!!
> 
> How exciting!!! Already feeling the commotion down there huh?! :winkwink: I think that's a good sign!! I was overly paranoid of OHSS especially with my PCOS but I feel like it was mostly for nothing...just do as we've all been saying and eat lotsa protein and drink gatorade! YAY for Wednesday!!! Can't wait for your update...
> 
> Well technically I have my first beta next Monday and the 2nd Wednesday and they don't tell me any results till Wednesday so yup! 8 days!!! ahhhhh yes work is CRAZY so that helps but it's always still in the back of my mind of course.
> 
> Oh my gosh hun I am so terribly sorry to hear this....I had no idea you had had a loss. What happened if you don't mind me asking? You definitely can ignore that question if you'd rather not talk about it....I feel like that might not be a coincidence though...maybe your angel is giving you a really special gift this time. :hugs:

I drank a big ass thing of gatorade yesterday and Im going to go stock up on more today. and eggs are on the menu for lunch. how much protein are we talking here? like steak every night??

thanks for the kind words about the mc. I have had 2. I kind of figured we all had had a few. (?) the first was when we first starting trying I got pg right away but lost the baby at 11 weeks. It was heart breaking, I went crazy wondering if I had done something wrong. but I found out that I had a uterine septum nearly a year later and they think the baby implanted on it and ran out of blood supply and nutrients. It was devastating to learn that my body had caused it. I had 2 surgeries to correct the septum (its mostly gone) I didn't ever want that to happen again.
the second was last month, I got pregnant after 20 months of working on it but it was an ectopic and we lost the baby at 6 weeks. hence why Im doing IVF. :)



L4hope said:


> Thanks afamilygal! Yes it's always nice to get away, and to have a beach nearby is even better. You mentioned not being busy with work...I'm a teacher so I'm off for the summer. Don't get me wring I love love love it!! And it's nice for all of the appts, but it does make it seem like time is going slow. On the flip side I feel like I can relax more too which is a good thing for this process. I hope you find some tricks for making the shots less ouchy!

I'm a freelance graphic designer. I used to make baby clothes too but it got really depressing! hopefully I can resume once I get pregnant and STAY pregnant. :) I used to want to teach, I have a feeling the kids might eat me alive though. :D
glad you are getting to time to relax! do what you can! we need to find a hobby to consume us!



MsTX said:


> Yes it is a lot of medicine to take. I am taking prenatals, juice plus(2 fruit and 2 vegetable pills per day), doxycycline which is an antibiotic, medrol which is a steroid, baby aspirin to help with the blood flow, prometrium which I will be taking vaginally in the am and by mouth at night, crinone progesterone suppositories at night, vivelle estrogen patches and the medicine to prevent OHSS I can't remember the name but it starts with a d. That was a lot even to type! I feel a little nauseous today and I think it's from the high estrogen :( Or maybe its all these different meds ive been taking these last few weeks. I try not to take medicine as much as possible so my body is a little overwhelmed right now. Its so not fun but worth if if this all works out.

totally worth it!!



drsquid said:


> so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)

yay! so now it's just a countdown to the beta huh?

you and JMC need to send me your numbers and Ill post them all on the front of this thread. In fact, all of you do it and I'll update it.

like: 

AFamilyGal 
BCP 5/25-6/11. Lupron 6/7. Start Stims 6/16. Trigger _____. ER _____, ___ eggs & ___ fertilized. ET _____, ___ transfered. ____ :cold:

(and anything else you want to add)


----------



## Afamilygal

after I wrote this I found a thread where they did this (putting everyone's info together on page 1) and I know a lot of you have your dets up there so we don't have to do it again on this thread if you dont want to. :)

I just did a yoga class and it was amazing. I feel so good after stretching it all out. although I'm sure in a few days I wont want to get all twisty if I get some follies growing. :)

can I ask a gross question to the ladies who have done this already? how is the BM issue afterwards? I like to know if I am going to get very constipated so I can try to battle it before hand. (told you- gross)


----------



## raelynn

E2 was at 280 this morning. I'm staying on my low dose of meds. I didn't get any measurements today so I'm kind of bummed about that. I guess I should have asked. They counted 12 follicles on one side and 15 on the other. I must be doing ok though because I start on Ganirelix tomorrow morning to hold off ovulation. Not really looking forward to having to try and inject myself while half asleep in the AM. I go back in on Thursday for bw and us. I'm starting to feel bloated and definitely getting crampy. I also had the worst headache today. I guess the fun is really beginning now.


----------



## raelynn

Here's my stuff:
BCP 5/26-6/12. Start Stims 6/16. Trigger _____. ER _____, ___ eggs & ___ fertilized. ET _____, ___ transfered. ____ 


afamilygal - I am so glad you didn't have to draw your own blood! I was starting to freak out. I think injections are all I can handle.


----------



## amylou123

Hi,
Here are my details:
BCP 5/31-6/19. Start Lupron 6/12. Stims 6/26. Trigger _____. ER _____, ___ eggs & ___ fertilized. ET _____, ___ transfered. ____ 


The gatorade is a good thing to keep in mind. Maybe I'll stock up on it. Apparently they are changing my protocol a bit this time because last time it looked like I came close to OHSS. 

Afamilygal- the BM question is a very important question. I agree with being well prepared for that type of thing. I don't remember having an issue with it in my last cycle though. At what point in the process is it supposed to be problematic?


----------



## jmc111

Hello ladies!!! 

Afamilygal - I attempted to try to figure out how to do a big reply with all of the quotes like yours but I can't figure out for the life of me?! So i'll answer yours in just this one reply hehe. 

Yes, they do 2 betas to see if the 2nd doubles...I believe because the trigger shot could still be playing tricks and also to make sure it doubles and is in fact legitimate. I'm actually glad for that because I wouldn't want to over analyze the first beta for a day and a half and then get bad results for the 2nd one.

As for the protein, im not sure of an amount but she just said to increase protein so I tend to try to have some protein with each meal. I eat a lot of Luna protein bars or Atkins protein shakes since im not a huge meat person and those things are easier when you're busy at work. I usually have chicken or pork at dinner. 

As for the BM....oh boy, I forgot to tell you girls about that...well it wasn't terrible but it wasn't fun or normal for me...the first few days after retrieval it was painful to try and it hardly ever happened. My nurse instructed that Colace was ok to take for it and so that helped a bit and I still take it each day just to help. My hubby found it at Walgreens.

I know that a lot of gals on here have had MC's and I feel so terrible for that....I on the other hand haven't even come close to ever being pregnant. Never had a positive test or anything...I haven't even wanted to test after my trigger because I feel like it would just be so sad that it wasn't real. What is a uterine septum?? I am going to google it and educate myself

here is my info! Except I don't have all of the dates by me so i'll just start at ER.... I like the idea of putting it on the first page...
JMC111
ER 6/12, 10 eggs & 5 fertilized. ET 6/15, 2 transfered. 3 :cold: Beta results on 6/27!! 

drsquid - yay for your ET!!!! How are you feeling now? I am surprised you went to court/work after!! I assume you work in the legal field?? Sorry if im wrong

raelynn - sounds like you're coming along....slow and steady wins the race!!!

Mstx - how are you feeling today?! "Full" yet?!


----------



## jmc111

amylou123 said:


> Hi,
> Here are my details:
> BCP 5/31-6/19. Start Lupron 6/12. Stims 6/26. Trigger _____. ER _____, ___ eggs & ___ fertilized. ET _____, ___ transfered. ____
> 
> 
> The gatorade is a good thing to keep in mind. Maybe I'll stock up on it. Apparently they are changing my protocol a bit this time because last time it looked like I came close to OHSS.
> 
> Afamilygal- the BM question is a very important question. I agree with being well prepared for that type of thing. I don't remember having an issue with it in my last cycle though. At what point in the process is it supposed to be problematic?

Hi! I only had BM issues after retrieval and as of yesterday it has mostly eased up. It's weird....after retrieval and actually it still is the case when I go #1...it's like there is still this pressure down there and sometimes hurts a bit so you can imagine when you're trying to go #2 and it isn't really working....definitely try the Colace if your doctor ok's it for you!! It wasn't excruciating or anything but i'd eventually just give up and not deal with the pain till I absolutely had to go and then got it over with quick....sorry if that's TMI but wanted to let you know my experience.


----------



## drsquid

jmc- nope getting sued. eh i just have to sit there. what else ya gonna do after the et. there is no proof or even evidence that bed rest has any effect. 

got a call from the doc. 3 more frozen today. i think he said i have 2 grade 1 and 2 grade 2 blasts.


----------



## Afamilygal

Raelynn- 27 eggs?!? awesome! I'm sure you can get all the measurements next time. You go back tomorrow right? Do they think you are getting close?? so exciting! so glad to hear you are responding well. :thumbup:

and TG we dont have to draw our own blood, that would send me through the roof. I go this morning to get mine done. 

amylou- how do they know you got close- from your estrodial number? that's scary. but I'll bet they are watching you closely to make sure it doesn't happen.

jmc- thanks for all the advice. I'll be sure to mention it to my dr. last surgery I had was more intense but I took something before hand to 'relieve my stomach of its contents' charmed- I'm sure. and that worked really well. but I was up half the night on the loo and dealing with it so I was exhausted the next day and SO dehydrated since you cant have any water. so I many not want to do that this time. :)

but Colace seems like a good idea. glad to hear things are back to normal :) so not long now til betas eh? ooo... you're going to see you first + test soon, I'm very hopeful for you!!!

and thanks for all the dets girls, I updated the first page accordingly. and for those of us who dont have all out info yet, Ill update it as we go along.

and to Ms TX- good luck today love!!! We'll be thinking of you!!

afm, I better get going, I have my bloods and u/s this morning so I'll know how its coming along soon (hopefully) Im excited! I can feel activity more and more... Ive got to get all that done then race home for my lupron injection. big morning. :)
btw, I got new needles for my lupron and they are TINY. like mini tiny things that I can barely feel. I was like why the F didn't they give these to me in the first place?! :) anyhoo. thats it for me! more later peeps!! xxx


----------



## L4hope

Sounds like everyone is coming along nicely!! Very exciting to see everyone progressing. I think adding the info to the first page is great! 

So I'm freaking out a little and hope someone has had experience with this or advice! So, I'm doing a shared risk program that gives you 6 tries or your money back. I have to "qualify" for it by passing certain tests. They did bloodwork on cd3 to check my fsh and estrogen levels. My fsh was fine but my estrogen was 94. They said it should be 60 or less. I don't have any issues with cysts and my ultrasound was fine last week. I have to wait for the doctor to make the final decision on if I qualify (naturally he's on vacation until the 29th). Have any of you had any experience with this?


----------



## MsTX

Hey girls! I am sitting in my room waiting to be taken back for retrieval. Sorry I wasn't on yesterday. My meds they gave me to prevent OHSS have been making me really nauseous :/ It sucks really bad but I don't want to be hospitalized. I feeling full and very ready to get this over with. These last few days have been tough but overall it's been better than expected. wish me luck! I will update everyone when I find out how many they retrieved.


----------



## L4hope

Sorry the meds are making you feel bad. But yay for retrieval!! Good luck, hope they get lots of eggs!!!


----------



## NewbieMum

jmc111 said:


> NewbieMum said:
> 
> 
> I am getting so anxious reading the posts about the shots & meds. I hope I make it through. I do have a 2 yr old that loves to jump on me. I am sure that is going to be an adjustment.
> 
> I wish you all sticky eggs and lots of 'em :)
> 
> Hi NewbieMum! When is it that you start again?? Oh boy, I have a dog that is small and is always jumping on me and that is hard to deal with so I can't imagine a 2 year old!! I wouldn't be too worried about the shots and a jumping 2 year old but definitely after ER and ET you'll want to be careful. your tummy will for surely be tender from the shots but I didn't find it unbearable so hopefully you will feel the same!Click to expand...

Thanks. That helps a lot. I feel like I am going to walk into darkness when I get the first phone call to start the meds.


----------



## NewbieMum

MsTX said:


> Hey girls! I am sitting in my room waiting to be taken back for retrieval. Sorry I wasn't on yesterday. My meds they gave me to prevent OHSS have been making me really nauseous :/ It sucks really bad but I don't want to be hospitalized. I feeling full and very ready to get this over with. These last few days have been tough but overall it's been better than expected. wish me luck! I will update everyone when I find out how many they retrieved.

Good luck & easy resting!


----------



## NewbieMum

Afamilygal said:


> Newbie- I agree with what the others said about your son. its just kind of tender is all. you will be fine but at retrieval and transfer you will have to try to take it easy. They say no heavy lifting after transfer. they told me no housework- so probably no lifting your kiddo. do you have someone who can help you with the LO in that time frame?
> but dont worry until then, I could have a 2 year old jump on me now- no problem! ;)
> 
> rae- sorry about your arms- its hard isn't it? in my last round I had all the injections plus the blood draws and then when I was pg and it was abnormal, I had to draw my blood every other day for nearly 3 weeks! ridiculous! but we are TOUGH and we can do this! I am woman, hear me roar!! ;)
> 
> so yours is 18 days? bogus! how come? maybe I have my dates wrong.. hmmm...
> 
> so cool that you seem to be responding well enough to lower the dose, can't wait to hear your report from tomorrow!!! got my fingers crossed for you! GL! keep us posted! x

My mother in law & husband, but they work during the day. We will see how it goes. I am just trying to take deep breaths.


----------



## Afamilygal

MsTX said:


> Hey girls! I am sitting in my room waiting to be taken back for retrieval. Sorry I wasn't on yesterday. My meds they gave me to prevent OHSS have been making me really nauseous :/ It sucks really bad but I don't want to be hospitalized. I feeling full and very ready to get this over with. These last few days have been tough but overall it's been better than expected. wish me luck! I will update everyone when I find out how many they retrieved.

GOOD LUCK!!!! hopefully you will be back to normal in no time. :)


----------



## Afamilygal

well I am BEYOND bummed. I had my u/s today and I had 5 follicles. 5 FREAKING FOLLICLES! all you women have like 28/33/39!!! what the hell is wrong with me??? he is upping the dosage tonight and tomorrow to 375 and will see me on Friday to see if anything else has popped up. I am so upset. The biggest was 11 too! the smallest was 4. this is not good. :(

feeling super sorry for myself... did anyone else have so few at their first u/s? I have already done 4 stims nights...


----------



## oneof14

Afamilygal, I am in sort of the same position. My 3rd days stimming I had 2 follies and they even asked if I was doing the shots correctly, and my e2 was 31. Today is my day 7 (day 6 stims) I have 8 follies and my e2 is 268. I am paranoid everytime I go for b/w and u/s. My biggest is 10, my concern now is them growing. I am hoping I am just a slow responder and that the next couple of day all my follies grow.

Dont worry, they do pop-up.


----------



## Afamilygal

do they pop up?? Oh man, its so stressful! So did they up your dosage? you are on day 7 today? when is your next u/s? do they expect a few more to grow or a lot? I always thought they had to be around the same size (? apparently not)
ha. thats a lot of ?'s!


----------



## oneof14

Well, they've been popping up for me. They dont all have to be the same size now, I think when the biggest gets to 15, they give you ganerelix to stop that one from growing, so the others can catch up. on day 3 they upped my bravelle dosage from 4 vials to 5, then yesterday they decreased to 4 1/2, now today, Im back to 4 of bravelle. I have to go back in tomorrow for b/w and u/s.

its extremely stressful, I am a ball of nerves everytime I go in for a ultrasound hoping my follies are still there, hoping there is more follies and hoping they grow together. 

My nurse told me I am still early in my cycle, which I was happy that she said that, but I agree with you when so many woman go in for their 3 day u/s they have like 15-20 follies and all size 14!!


----------



## L4hope

Afamilygal and oneof14, sorry your follie numbers weren't where you were hoping them to be. I'm sure by tweaking your meds you will have more brewing in no time! This whole process is just so stressful and draining! I have been so anxious and excited to start this process, now I'm feeling worried and scared again. I hope someone here can give me some insight to my prior post! I never thought my bloodwork would come back with problems! :(


----------



## oneof14

L4hope, I agree w/you in that first I was excited and now Im worried and scared.

What did you blood results show? I have clotting issues w/my blood and have to inject lovenox when I do my transfer.

I just read your prior post, and I dont have experience w/that, but isnt there something the RE can give you to lower your e2 level? Sorry you have to wait until the 29th to get some answers.


----------



## L4hope

Thanks oneof14. This has just had me in a funk all day. It really took me by surprise. I haven't had any problems with bloodwork before this other than no LH surge. Thankfully that's an easy fix. I'm really hoping they can just give me something to lower it and still let me in the shared risk program. Ahhh...let's just get pregnant already!!!


----------



## raelynn

l4hope - Sorry about the stress of the tests. I'm not doing shared risk so I can't really help out there but hopefully you get some answers soon.

MsTX - Good luck with retrieval! Hope it all goes well!

afamilygal - I know my count is out of the norm. I have PCOS and am classified as a high responder since my antral count was something like 42. And thats without meds! I'm sure more will pop up for you. I hear about it all the time! Did they tell you what your estrogen level is? I'm jealous of you getting measurements. And for the small needles, do you know what gauge they are? My gonal f is a 27 gauge and the menopur is a 30 so I love the menopur because it goes in so easy. Kinda worried about the 22 gauge trigger though!

AFM - I added in ganirelix this morning. I was so tired I didn't bother to ice and just jabbed it in. This was the first injection I've actually felt and even so it was just the tiniest little pinch. I counted it out and if I trigger on my original schedule date I'm going to be one box short on ganirelix so I need to talk to my nurse about that and ordering my trigger meds. I go in for blood and ultrasound again tomorrow so hopefully I get measurements this time!


----------



## oneof14

Hang in there L4hope, you'll have good days and bad days, but in the end it will all be worth it!


----------



## Afamilygal

L4Hope, sorry I wasn't much help. I don't know anything about the shared risk programs.. :( sorry. Have you looked around for other threads where someone else has done it? surely the dr's office would have some answers for you? hopefully everything will be a-ok! 

oneof14- thanks for the responses. sounds like their adjustments are working- I hope your u/s goes well tomorrow!! log on and let us know how it went.
is ganerelix another injection you add to the mix or it instead of stims? I wasn't aware this part would happen. I'm worried I'm not too far from 15!!! can I ask- what number did you Dr say they were hoping for? (or did they?) Im just worried about doing all this for only a few follicles. I wonder if it doesn't work (the adjustments) if I should reconsider doing it this round? Ill have to ask my Dr on Friday if there might be a better protocol for me.

Raelynn, thanks for the encouraging words. I sure hope oneof14 is right and more grow- or I'm cooked!!
all the ladies on here seem to have a lot of follies like you. so that isn't the norm? what the heck is then? :) so confused... 

I need to look at my needles for you to get you the sizes. Im pretty sure my gonal F is 27 g too. I think the insulin needles are the same thickness just shorter. I have done the ovidrel before and it really isnt all that bad. and knowing its the last one is NICE. :)
GL with your bloods and u/s tomorrow!! FX!
oh yeah, and my estrodial was 93. good? bad? normal? BAH! I need a drink... ;)


----------



## raelynn

I don't think anyone knows what good estraiol levels are. I've looked around a bunch. It seems they just like to see them double every 48 hours or so.

I'm going ganirelix and it is another injection that I do in the morning (so 1 in the morning now and 2 at night) it is to keep you from ovulating when you're follicles start getting larger. My protocol says to start it when they're measuring greater then 14mm or when the doctor decides. I need to ask them about it tomorrow since I think I'm supposed to take it up to and including the morning of the trigger shot but if my trigger day stays the same I'll be one dose short.

I wish all the injections came with 30 gauge. That one is awesome! It just goes in so easy.


----------



## MsTX

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been doing a lot of personals. I hope everyone is doing well. Its been a crazy last couple of says for me but I hope to be able to get on for longer than 5 minutes soon. My retrieval went really well. I'm a little sore but not bad at all. Mainly if I laugh or cough or something. They retrieved 25 eggs today!!! They will be calling me in the morning to tell me how many fertilized. I'm hoping for a good number but you just never know. I'm just trying to take it easy and relax for the night and tomorrow. I will keep you posted as I know more. I am praying for good results all around for you ladies. Talk to you soon!


----------



## drsquid

Yay 25. Fingers crossed for great fertilization rates


----------



## oneof14

Afamilygal said:


> L4Hope, sorry I wasn't much help. I don't know anything about the shared risk programs.. :( sorry. Have you looked around for other threads where someone else has done it? surely the dr's office would have some answers for you? hopefully everything will be a-ok!
> 
> oneof14- thanks for the responses. sounds like their adjustments are working- I hope your u/s goes well tomorrow!! log on and let us know how it went.
> is ganerelix another injection you add to the mix or it instead of stims? I wasn't aware this part would happen. I'm worried I'm not too far from 15!!! can I ask- what number did you Dr say they were hoping for? (or did they?) Im just worried about doing all this for only a few follicles. I wonder if it doesn't work (the adjustments) if I should reconsider doing it this round? Ill have to ask my Dr on Friday if there might be a better protocol for me.
> 
> Raelynn, thanks for the encouraging words. I sure hope oneof14 is right and more grow- or I'm cooked!!
> all the ladies on here seem to have a lot of follies like you. so that isn't the norm? what the heck is then? :) so confused...
> 
> I need to look at my needles for you to get you the sizes. Im pretty sure my gonal F is 27 g too. I think the insulin needles are the same thickness just shorter. I have done the ovidrel before and it really isnt all that bad. and knowing its the last one is NICE. :)
> GL with your bloods and u/s tomorrow!! FX!
> oh yeah, and my estrodial was 93. good? bad? normal? BAH! I need a drink... ;)

Thank you, as always its nervewracking. My RE likes to see 12 follies, but I think it honestly depends w/age, I am 37. I think you need to let your meds take time to work (i know eaiser said then done). I will update on my progress tomorrow


----------



## L4hope

oneof14 said:


> Hang in there L4hope, you'll have good days and bad days, but in the end it will all be worth it!

Thanks oneof14! I sure hope so!!


----------



## amylou123

MsTX- great job on producing follicles- 25 is really impressive!:thumbup:

How is everyone getting their e2 levels so quickly- do you have the staff call with the results as soon as the lab has them or do you get the previous results at your next visit?


----------



## oneof14

Amylou - the way my clinc does it, is you must go between 7-8:15 for blood and u/s and by 1:30 they have the same day results.


----------



## raelynn

afamilygal - I'm joining your bummed crew! U/S this morning they only counted 17 follicles...not sure where the other 10 went. They still didn't give me measurements but I peaked at the screen after they left and the count went under the less than 10mm column. Why am I already on ganirelix if all my follicles are still under 10mm? I think I'm going to question my nurse this afternoon when she calls with my e2 level. I'm very confused. They keep saying I'm doing good but now I'm starting to worry.


----------



## WantingAChild

Afamilygal said:


> well I am BEYOND bummed. I had my u/s today and I had 5 follicles. 5 FREAKING FOLLICLES! all you women have like 28/33/39!!! what the hell is wrong with me??? he is upping the dosage tonight and tomorrow to 375 and will see me on Friday to see if anything else has popped up. I am so upset. The biggest was 11 too! the smallest was 4. this is not good. :(
> 
> feeling super sorry for myself... did anyone else have so few at their first u/s? I have already done 4 stims nights...

Hey Afamilygal! I just wanted to give you a little hope! I started IVF #1 at the beginning of June. At my first U/S they only saw 3 follicles. I was on a very high dose of stims. Every U/S after that still only had 3 follicles. I had my egg retrieval last Friday.....when I woke up they gave me the news that out of those 3 follicles I had only 1 egg!!! I was so destroyed!! I couldn't believe it. I was on pins and needles the rest of the day...I had one shot at fertilization. I got the call the next day and the nurse was screaming telling me it fertilized! Praise God! I went in on Monday for my 3dt. The embryologist came in and was smiling from ear to ear....she kept saying, "Excellent! Excellent!" She showed us the pic of our little embryo....which was a perfect 8 celled embryo with little to no fragmentation. Then she said something to us that I hope will bring you hope. She said, "I would rather see one embryo of this quality everyday, then 2 or 3 of a lesser quality. Most people think more embryos are better, but in reality it's better quality embryos that are the best!" Now, we still have a week and a half to go...so I don't have the outcome yet...but I hope you take comfort in knowing that just because there are not many, doesn't mean that there isn't one that is just right!! You will be in my prayers!


----------



## MsTX

Ok so I just got a call from the lab. They said of my 25 retrieved that only 14 were mature and 5 of those fertilized normally. Not the news I was hoping for but 5 is better than 0. She said they are still planning on a 5 day transfer and they will call me Saturday and let me know how they are growing. Wish me luck!


----------



## Afamilygal

oneof14- how was your u/s today? I'm rooting for you toots!!

amylou- like one of14,I do my bloods before 8 and the office has it later that day. you can always call try to the labs/ your office and find out if the results are in.

raelynn- aw hon. I know that seems bad since you thought you had more but honestly, 17 is awesome! I think being under 10 at this point is good right? they don't want them to get too big too fast. the key is that they are more or less the same size. (I think- listen to me, I have no idea! :dohh:)
not sure why you are already on this ganirelix but I'm sure they have a darn good reason. be sure to ask when they call.

Wantingachild- thanks so much for your post! that did help me to read. I really hope that this perfect embie is the one!! yippe!!! so you still have a week and a half til betas? will you test before hand at all?
I have heard that too about quality over quantity but I haven't the foggiest idea if my little eggs are any good!! let's hope so! the truth is you only need one but I was really hoping for a frozen or 2 for the future (aren't we all)
but I guess just cause you had a frozen, doesnt mean it will thaw ok. so there's that. I'm feeling a little better today. had a MELTDOWN yesterday. not pretty!! ate a whole bag of potatoe chips and watched several episodes of 'the united states of tara'. :) great balls of fire that is a funny show.

MsTX- 25 is a huge number and I know you were hoping for more, but I say 5 is a darn good number, and they may sound like they are going to be good ones!! wishing all the luck in the world dear! so when is day 5 for you? Sunday?

jmc- how's it going dear? you still feeling fine? anything 'unusual'? miss you!

as for me, I am a SPAZ. get this, you're going to laugh. last night I had to inject myslef with 375 f gonal F and I had a pen with what I calculated to be 225. so I decided to use it up and start a new pen. so I set up the 225 and a new one to 150. I did them both and then realized that the old pen still had some medicine in it. so I looked at the dial and it was only on 187.5! I could have slapped myself! so I got the new pen and did ANOTHER shot with 75. 
well... if you guys cam add quickly, you'll know thats too much. :dohh:
SUCH A moron, I did 37.5 more than I needed to!!! I sent a txt to my dr and asked him if it was ok. he said yes TG. but what a ninkenpoop right?!

sheesh. so anyhow. now I'm SUPER loaded with gonal F and my ovaries are starting to huuuurt. Im worried that the big one is going to be huge tomorrow and it will be go time. I hope more are growing!!! and I have more time for them to develop!!!
man, I was not kidding about that drink thing. I want one. a cold icy margarita. AH! wouldn't that hit the spot??
alright! mindless ranting over. later dolls!!
xo


----------



## Mammywannabe

MsTX said:


> Ok so I just got a call from the lab. They said of my 25 retrieved that only 14 were mature and 5 of those fertilized normally. Not the news I was hoping for but 5 is better than 0. She said they are still planning on a 5 day transfer and they will call me Saturday and let me know how they are growing. Wish me luck!

Good luck mstx, i have been following your posts as i think we are around the same time,well a week apart..
it only takes one..just keep reminding yourself that


hugs
xx


----------



## MsTX

Thanks for the positive words girls. You are right! 1 is all it takes. She said the doctor is very pleased and that's all I can ask for. My day 5 will be Monday the 25th. They are going to call me again Saturday and let me know how they are growing. I will keep y'all posted. I'm really sore right now so getting out of bed is not too fun. I have lost a pound though so I guess that's good news as far as OHSS is concerned.


----------



## raelynn

MsTX - So excited for you!! Hoping those little embryos of yours just turn out perfect. And that is great about losing a pound. I know they say to watch out for weight gain for OHSS so hopefully that means it is staying far away!

afamilygal - I am right there with you on being a mess! I am second guessing everything and keep forgetting stuff during my injections. Last night I forgot my menopur vials and started getting the syringe ready only to realize I had nothing to mix up. This morning I forgot my gauze which normally wouldn't have been a problem but the ganirelix decided to start leaking out of the injection spot this morning and I had to find some gauze quickly to stop the dripping. I blame it on the hormones! Also, I got italian sausage to cook up for dinner one night but the thought of it now makes me sick. What a mess!

After I had my little freak out about not progressing the way I thought I should be I settled down and figured if things weren't going well they would have changed my meds or said something and all the doc keeps saying is things are going great so I have settled down a bit. I'm still worried about not having enough ganirelix and we haven't ordered my trigger yet which was originally scheduled for Tuesday so I left a message for my nurse tonight. IVF has made me a worrywart!


----------



## WantingAChild

afamilygal said:


> oneof14- how was your u/s today? I'm rooting for you toots!!
> 
> Amylou- like one of14,i do my bloods before 8 and the office has it later that day. You can always call try to the labs/ your office and find out if the results are in.
> 
> Raelynn- aw hon. I know that seems bad since you thought you had more but honestly, 17 is awesome! I think being under 10 at this point is good right? They don't want them to get too big too fast. The key is that they are more or less the same size. (i think- listen to me, i have no idea! :dohh:)
> not sure why you are already on this ganirelix but i'm sure they have a darn good reason. Be sure to ask when they call.
> 
> Wantingachild- thanks so much for your post! That did help me to read. I really hope that this perfect embie is the one!! Yippe!!! So you still have a week and a half til betas? Will you test before hand at all?
> I have heard that too about quality over quantity but i haven't the foggiest idea if my little eggs are any good!! Let's hope so! The truth is you only need one but i was really hoping for a frozen or 2 for the future (aren't we all)
> but i guess just cause you had a frozen, doesnt mean it will thaw ok. So there's that. I'm feeling a little better today. Had a meltdown yesterday. Not pretty!! Ate a whole bag of potatoe chips and watched several episodes of 'the united states of tara'. :) great balls of fire that is a funny show.
> 
> Mstx- 25 is a huge number and i know you were hoping for more, but i say 5 is a darn good number, and they may sound like they are going to be good ones!! Wishing all the luck in the world dear! So when is day 5 for you? Sunday?
> 
> Jmc- how's it going dear? You still feeling fine? Anything 'unusual'? Miss you!
> 
> As for me, i am a spaz. Get this, you're going to laugh. Last night i had to inject myslef with 375 f gonal f and i had a pen with what i calculated to be 225. So i decided to use it up and start a new pen. So i set up the 225 and a new one to 150. I did them both and then realized that the old pen still had some medicine in it. So i looked at the dial and it was only on 187.5! I could have slapped myself! So i got the new pen and did another shot with 75.
> Well... If you guys cam add quickly, you'll know thats too much. :dohh:
> Such a moron, i did 37.5 more than i needed to!!! I sent a txt to my dr and asked him if it was ok. He said yes tg. But what a ninkenpoop right?!
> 
> Sheesh. So anyhow. Now i'm super loaded with gonal f and my ovaries are starting to huuuurt. Im worried that the big one is going to be huge tomorrow and it will be go time. I hope more are growing!!! And i have more time for them to develop!!!
> Man, i was not kidding about that drink thing. I want one. A cold icy margarita. Ah! Wouldn't that hit the spot??
> Alright! Mindless ranting over. Later dolls!!
> Xo

i am scheduled for testing on july 2nd....which just so happens to be my mom's birthday.....my mom passed away in june of 2000.....so as much as i will probably want to test beforehand, i am hoping to wait until her birthday....i just think that would be the perfect way to celebrate her day (if it turns out positive). 

Please let me know how your scan goes tomorrow...i am rooting for you and that one perfect one also!!!


----------



## jmc111

Hello all my ladies!! So sorry i've been MIA yesterday and today so far. Crazy at work lately! So many updates...I just hope I don't miss anyone....I read all the posts but when there are so many between posting myself I tend to maybe miss a few. 

oneof14 - how was your u/s today? Hope things are well!

L4hope - I am doing a shared risk plan and we had to do all of those tests but Im so sorry that I can't provide much info. My clinic doesnt seem to tell me much on numbers/levels of anything...just that we qualified. I honestly don't even know what any of the numbers were that made us qualify. They like to tell us that "no news is good news" so we just have to trust them I guess. I sure hope you can still qualify...

raelynn- try not to let it get ya down hun. I'm not sure if ganirelix is same as lupron but from what I thought my dr. said was that the lupron keeps them from maturing too quickly and from releasing and I was on it the whole cycle. 17 follies is still good!!! Did you ask when the nurse called though?! My clinic likes to see between 8-15. I think one important thing for all of us ladies worried about the number of follies is that it's not always the quantity that's best since you could have 40 but still only end up with 5 fertilized. It's the quality that's most important!!! I know I know, tell me to shut it hehe..

MsTX- im glad to hear that your retrieval went well and that's such a good number! I know 5 is probably a shocker as it was for me too. But it could be worse. I am sorry that you're sore but it sounds like the OHSS is staying at bay which is GREAT!!! Hope you rest up lots and take care of yourself....can't wait to hear your update on saturday!!

Afamilygal - hi hun! sorry i been away but im glad someone missed me :) Missed you as well! im sorry you're feelin down hun and had a meltdown....chin up hun, you can still take off and get TONS more follies! Wantingachild's post to you should definitely give you hope!! Oh boy! Too much gonal f huh?! Maybe that will do the trick for you hehe. Shoot though, im sorry you're hurting but that just has to be a good thing for you!! Oooo I didn't see your post about wanting a drink but gosh I tell ya what I couldn't agree more....I'm not even big drinker but man when you can't have one it seems like you want it more!!! cheers :beer:

I am feeling pretty dang good i'd have to say! I actually had a bit of mild cramping late yesterday and into the evening...nothing terrible, just definitely there. Not sure if that's a good sign?? Anyone know?? I woudl have been 5dp3dt yesterday. Haven't noticed it too much today or tonight yet. Other than that...nothing!! Feelin pretty dang good about things though....trying to stay positive! Less than a week and i'll be either the happiest ever or pretty bummed but thankful that we have a few more tries.


----------



## jmc111

Afamilygal- BTW, absolutely LOVE your new picture!!! How beautiful!!!


----------



## raelynn

jmc - I'm trying to keep in mind that we want quality eggs not some poor quality ones that shoot up. I'm sure that is why I'm already on ganirelix...keep them all together with a nice slow progression. Being patient for those follicles to grow is tough though! I couldn't ask my nurse tonight since it was a different nurse that called and she left a message on my hubby's phone instead of calling mine. I left a message for my nurse though so hopefully I'll get some more info from her. I've heard cramping can be a good sign so fingers crossed your BFP will be arriving shortly!!


----------



## jmc111

raelynn said:


> jmc - I'm trying to keep in mind that we want quality eggs not some poor quality ones that shoot up. I'm sure that is why I'm already on ganirelix...keep them all together with a nice slow progression. Being patient for those follicles to grow is tough though! I couldn't ask my nurse tonight since it was a different nurse that called and she left a message on my hubby's phone instead of calling mine. I left a message for my nurse though so hopefully I'll get some more info from her. I've heard cramping can be a good sign so fingers crossed your BFP will be arriving shortly!!

I totally understand that hun...being patient with anything in IVF is next to impossible I think. Just keep treating yourself well and try to relax as much as you can....I hope the nurse calls you back quickly and then you can feel a bit better!! Thanks for crossing fingers for me!!! I sure hope you're right...:hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Afamilygal said:


> oneof14- how was your u/s today? I'm rooting for you toots!!
> 
> thank you! u/s was good, I still have 8 follies, some are now 13mm and some are 9mm, my e2 is 427, so it is going up. I am actually kind of bummed that my lining is only 7 (they like it to be 8) I am hoping that improves. Its always something :shrug:
> 
> amylou- like one of14,I do my bloods before 8 and the office has it later that day. you can always call try to the labs/ your office and find out if the results are in.
> 
> raelynn- aw hon. I know that seems bad since you thought you had more but honestly, 17 is awesome! I think being under 10 at this point is good right? they don't want them to get too big too fast. the key is that they are more or less the same size. (I think- listen to me, I have no idea! :dohh:)
> not sure why you are already on this ganirelix but I'm sure they have a darn good reason. be sure to ask when they call.
> 
> Wantingachild- thanks so much for your post! that did help me to read. I really hope that this perfect embie is the one!! yippe!!! so you still have a week and a half til betas? will you test before hand at all?
> I have heard that too about quality over quantity but I haven't the foggiest idea if my little eggs are any good!! let's hope so! the truth is you only need one but I was really hoping for a frozen or 2 for the future (aren't we all)
> but I guess just cause you had a frozen, doesnt mean it will thaw ok. so there's that. I'm feeling a little better today. had a MELTDOWN yesterday. not pretty!! ate a whole bag of potatoe chips and watched several episodes of 'the united states of tara'. :) great balls of fire that is a funny show.
> 
> MsTX- 25 is a huge number and I know you were hoping for more, but I say 5 is a darn good number, and they may sound like they are going to be good ones!! wishing all the luck in the world dear! so when is day 5 for you? Sunday?
> 
> jmc- how's it going dear? you still feeling fine? anything 'unusual'? miss you!
> 
> as for me, I am a SPAZ. get this, you're going to laugh. last night I had to inject myslef with 375 f gonal F and I had a pen with what I calculated to be 225. so I decided to use it up and start a new pen. so I set up the 225 and a new one to 150. I did them both and then realized that the old pen still had some medicine in it. so I looked at the dial and it was only on 187.5! I could have slapped myself! so I got the new pen and did ANOTHER shot with 75.
> well... if you guys cam add quickly, you'll know thats too much. :dohh:
> SUCH A moron, I did 37.5 more than I needed to!!! I sent a txt to my dr and asked him if it was ok. he said yes TG. but what a ninkenpoop right?!
> 
> sheesh. so anyhow. now I'm SUPER loaded with gonal F and my ovaries are starting to huuuurt. Im worried that the big one is going to be huge tomorrow and it will be go time. I hope more are growing!!! and I have more time for them to develop!!!
> man, I was not kidding about that drink thing. I want one. a cold icy margarita. AH! wouldn't that hit the spot??
> alright! mindless ranting over. later dolls!!
> xo

OMG, I am sorry to laugh, but that is hysterical! Girl, I would LOVE a icy cold margarita as well!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi girls, I'm just lurking. We're signed up for IVF in a few months here and just wondering about a few things. Would you let me know your opinions/experiences? 
1. how long do you let the eggs mature 3 or 5 days? My friend was saying they did 3 day maturation twice with no success and it costs heaps each time. For them the 5 day worked best, why wouldn't one just do 5 day from the get go?
2. How many eggs or blasts whatever you call them, how many did you get implanted? Did you try a few the first time then more or lucky no 3? Were you recommended a certain number? I'm going to be 37, after we saw the video it seems they offer older ladies more because it's less successful as you age? I'm really unsure of what to do.
Thank you very much in advance!!! And I'm wishing you success and quick healing...strong beautiful moms-to-be :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

2have- which day to transfer seems to depend in some part on the clinic and in some part on your eggs., my doc was 80% sure we were doing day 3 mostly age related i think (im 39). but when i had 8 perfect embies at day 3.. they decided to go to day 5. the idea is that by day 5 you will be able to sort out the "stronger" embryos. if you have several equally good look embies then it is worth it to wait and see if they are really that good.. if you only have a few, or if only 1 or 2 really look good on day 3 then it isnt worth risking losing them all. they will always do better in you than in the dish

as far as how many? yeah it seems again to depend on clinic, dr, country and age as well as prior failed attempts. pre egg retrieval doc suggested 2-3.. after he still said 2. despite not wanting twins i still went with 2


----------



## 2have4kids

Thank you dr squid, ok, you had two, at 5 days? Are you in your tww? I'm hoping for a big healthy one for ya. I suppose the docs will provide more guidance than just the options stated in the video, we go to a session july 5th. 
Did you all have the option to be completely knocked out for the retrieval?


----------



## drsquid

i wasnt given the option.. being knocked out was the way it was presented as being done., they used propofol and fentanyl which was fabulous cause it wears off way quick. i wasnt sleepy or ill at all after


----------



## drsquid

yeah 1 had 2 at day 5 on monday

family- pretty pic but i liked the moustache =)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have been taking Lupron since Monday and I was wondering if anyone else has expierienced any PMS/mood swings? That is the only side effect that I have noticed so far. It's not too bad, but definitely noticable.


----------



## Afamilygal

Ms TX- glad you're losing the weight- that does seem like a very good sign indeed!sorry you are still so sore- just take it easy and stay in bed as long as you can!

Raelynn- tell me about it! I am not sure how many days I have left to stim but Im running low on my gonal F and I need to get them to send me more ASAP since it is Friday. EEK!
its hard to keep track of everything... 
I normally love sausages/pork but everything meaty has me feeling sick. so much for the uber protein diet! I feel so yucky about eating in the evenings!! is there another way to get the protein? what do vegetarians do? eat a ton of nuts?? eggs still sound good to me so Ill have that for lunch. when is your next u/s?

Wantingachild- that's sweet about the beta being on your mother's birthday. I'm sorry to hear of her passing. :( I hope it is a big old +!!!
thanks for the encouraging words, Ill sign on after the scan and let you know how it went.

JMC- hello dear!!! glad to hear you are feeling good. the cramping may definitely be something. last pregnancy I had a lot of period like cramps and I hear lots of women say that. yay!!! I'm so hopeful for you!!
less than a week?! awesome... I cant wait! Thanks for the nice post about the picture!
you sound so positive! I'm going to let that rub off on me today while I wait to go in for the u/s. I'm so nervous that there wont be any more! I want one good one to transplant and one or two to freeze... i'm scared that none of them will mature/fertilize etc. see why I need to stay positive? its like a black hole!! :)

oneof14- can't blame you for laughing. I did too :haha:

2have4kids- looks like drsquid answered your questions but I'm wishing you luck!!! also, I'm pretty sure they put everyone 'under' its mostly moonlight anesthesia so you just wont remember anything. but you won't be asleep asleep, just heavily sedated. and like squid said, it's not too hard to come out of. I would ask for something for nausea if you get nauseated easily like me. 

drsquid- I liked the mustache too. I'm partial to facial hair :D

missannabelle- I like just lupron, it made me very even tempered and rational. (not at all like myself! :D) but everyone is different.
the gonal F has me teary. crazy ass drugs...

SO! I managed to hurt my ankle in yoga yesterday :dohh: Ill be icing it until our u/s later.
I'm anxious about what we will find out!!!
xo


----------



## 2have4kids

drsquid said:


> yeah 1 had 2 at day 5 on monday
> 
> family- pretty pic but i liked the moustache =)

Thanks so much drsquid & afamilygal, Sticky baby dust to all of you. Who all is on their first IVF vs numero 2,3,4? 
i'm excited to join you all, this is going to be a long long wait this summer. Here's hoping it flies by being fun filled and full of BFP's for everyone.


----------



## jmc111

MissAnnabelle said:


> I have been taking Lupron since Monday and I was wondering if anyone else has expierienced any PMS/mood swings? That is the only side effect that I have noticed so far. It's not too bad, but definitely noticable.

Hi hun! Oh lordy yes, thanks for reminding me of those mood swings! Yikes! I do remember that now that you mention it. It did seem to get better after a few days though.


----------



## oneof14

Good luck afamilygal, I am sure it will be fine, looking forward to an update.


----------



## drsquid

Lupron gave me headaches and completely zapped my energy. I felt pretty crappy. The died round of gonal for an iui cycle I liked the gonal. This time I found it didn't totally counteract how crappy I felt on lupron. 

Yes this is my first try. I'm single and "failed" 4 iui cycles only to find the sperm was bad. Decided it was faster to just do ivf. 

Family- heh the funny think is I don't like em but for some reason I find the trend of girl mustache shots really amusing. Was at a shop with my mom where they had the sunglasses with attached mustache. Mom lost it when I spun around wearing them. Sorry bout the ankle hope it feels better

Nothing much to report. Super exhausted but progesterone will do that to you. Picked up a wicked headache today. My butt is mostly back to normal. I'm guessing I'm now at the point of what is usually the worst for people on pio. I have a hard lump on the right and the prior injections spots are sore. But I can walk


----------



## jmc111

Afamilygal said:


> =
> JMC- hello dear!!! glad to hear you are feeling good. the cramping may definitely be something. last pregnancy I had a lot of period like cramps and I hear lots of women say that. yay!!! I'm so hopeful for you!!
> less than a week?! awesome... I cant wait! Thanks for the nice post about the picture!
> you sound so positive! I'm going to let that rub off on me today while I wait to go in for the u/s. I'm so nervous that there wont be any more! I want one good one to transplant and one or two to freeze... i'm scared that none of them will mature/fertilize etc. see why I need to stay positive? its like a black hole!! :)
> 
> SO! I managed to hurt my ankle in yoga yesterday :dohh: Ill be icing it until our u/s later.
> I'm anxious about what we will find out!!!
> xo

Hi Hun! I sure hope you're right on the cramps but I haven't noticed them much since then so who knows. Less than a week!!!! Only 6 days including today!! I am actually not usually this positive but I just have to be and just have a good feeling for some reason. I know you're nervous for your u/s but just hang in there....I have a good feeling for you too! I know it's hard but just hang on hun! When is your u/s?? I can't wait to hear. Shoot about your ankle! You need to take it easy! How are you managing yoga with the twisting and all by the way?! Aren't you uncomfortable?!


----------



## amylou123

missannabelle- I'm not sure if I can attribute it to the lupron but I have been feeling pretty tired recently (I've been on it for about a week and a half now). I've been feeling a bit cranky also but no major mood swings. 

2have4- this will be my third try with IVF- I did one fresh cycle last year (transferred one embryo because the doc was optimistic that it would work- I'm young and everything looked good) and I had one frozen embryo that I transferred in January. Both were BFN. I'm a bit depressed that I got through so many cycle without a BFP but I'm trying to keep my hopes up for this cycle. I think they did deep sedation for my transfer last year. It was pretty great- I don't remember a thing and I recovered pretty quickly. 

good luck to everyone in the tww (jmc, drsquid, anyone else?)- we're rooting for your BFPs!

Here's another question for everyone a step ahead of me: I stopped my OCP a few days ago and got my period. But it's been pretty awful- bad cramping, headaches, general malaise- much more than a normal period. Did anyone else get this?


----------



## jmc111

amylou123 said:


> missannabelle- I'm not sure if I can attribute it to the lupron but I have been feeling pretty tired recently (I've been on it for about a week and a half now). I've been feeling a bit cranky also but no major mood swings.
> 
> 2have4- this will be my third try with IVF- I did one fresh cycle last year (transferred one embryo because the doc was optimistic that it would work- I'm young and everything looked good) and I had one frozen embryo that I transferred in January. Both were BFN. I'm a bit depressed that I got through so many cycle without a BFP but I'm trying to keep my hopes up for this cycle. I think they did deep sedation for my transfer last year. It was pretty great- I don't remember a thing and I recovered pretty quickly.
> 
> good luck to everyone in the tww (jmc, drsquid, anyone else?)- we're rooting for your BFPs!
> 
> Here's another question for everyone a step ahead of me: I stopped my OCP a few days ago and got my period. But it's been pretty awful- bad cramping, headaches, general malaise- much more than a normal period. Did anyone else get this?

Hi amylou! Thanks for the luck hun...definitely need it!! 

As for your question....i'm sorry but I didn't have that at all...Mine was pretty light bleeding and actually better than a normal cycle. That seems odd....had you only been on the pill just to start your ivf cycle or were you on it previously as well?


----------



## drsquid

Sedation for transfer would be highly unusual. You sure you aren't thinking about the retrieval?


----------



## amylou123

Sorry- yep, it was retrieval.


----------



## raelynn

Afamilygal said:


> Raelynn- tell me about it! I am not sure how many days I have left to stim but Im running low on my gonal F and I need to get them to send me more ASAP since it is Friday. EEK!
> its hard to keep track of everything...
> I normally love sausages/pork but everything meaty has me feeling sick. so much for the uber protein diet! I feel so yucky about eating in the evenings!! is there another way to get the protein? what do vegetarians do? eat a ton of nuts?? eggs still sound good to me so Ill have that for lunch. when is your next u/s?

So I managed to talk with one of the nurses at the clinic today (not sure where my nurse has been) but she ordered some more ganirelix for me and they have an extra dose at the clinic that they'll give me at my u/s tomorrow so I have enough for at least Monday and Tuesday since the pharmacy probably won't ship it out until Monday. I heard that protein shakes are a good way to up the protein so I think I'm going to go that direction.

My injections have started giving me red blotches but only when I inject on my left side. The skin is pretty sore if I touch where the red blotches are and my injections are starting to pinch despite me icing. Hoping for some good progress tomorrow so I'll be able to see the light at the end of the tunnel. The nurse I spoke with today sounded hopeful that I'll have some measurable follicles by then. I'm definitely getting tired of injections.

Afamilygal - Hope everything went well for you today!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

jmc111 said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking Lupron since Monday and I was wondering if anyone else has expierienced any PMS/mood swings? That is the only side effect that I have noticed so far. It's not too bad, but definitely noticable.
> 
> Hi hun! Oh lordy yes, thanks for reminding me of those mood swings! Yikes! I do remember that now that you mention it. It did seem to get better after a few days though.Click to expand...

I do notice it has been getting better. It was mainly those first four days that were the worst. I'm thankful to be able to share my experience with people who are going throught the same. It's funny how everyone is different :)


----------



## raelynn

Finally had some measurable follicles this morning! They're all pretty much hovering around 10. Left is a little behind with more around 7 and 8 but the right they measured 3 10s and an 11. Apparently my missing follicles popped back up too because today they counted 33 and the tech said I'm going to have a lot. I also got a box of ganirelix from the clinic this morning so I can make it through to Tuesday so hopefully my pharmacy can overnight them out on Monday. Then I'll be set with meds until Saturday. My injection this morning went back to not hurting too and the red welts have started to fade so hopefully things are getting back to normal.


----------



## Afamilygal

hi ladies. I had the u/s yesterday and it was not good news... I only have 4 follicles and they are the only ones big enough to grow. He says he would like to see at least 6 so we are cancelling the IVF. :cry:

we don't really know what happened except that I may just have a low ovarian reserve. its hard to believe since I am only 28 but it's looking that way. I had a normal FSH but apparently that only indicates a problem, its not definitive.

so I have ANOTHER thing to add to my sad list of things that are wrong with me. I feel like SUCH a loser. I can't seem to do any of this right!!

He said now he knows this he can put me on a very vigorous treatment but we would still be getting 6 or 8 at best. still better than 4 but honestly, I never thought this would happen to me.

It's just so frustrating, I was so close, I only a few more days to go. god, I am SO mad I could just scream. all I seem to do is cry though.

My dr said we can convert this to an IUI cycle so the whole thing isnt a waste or try again after another month of BCP. only my sisters wedding is September 1st so I would have to wait for that and I wouldn't be looking at doing it until the end of September. that's 3 whole months away!!! It's so hard to let go of what it was so supposed to be. I was trying so hard and trying to be positive after all the shit I've been through but I know see that doesn't make a damn difference. :cry:

the problem for me converting it to IUI is I just had an ectopic (literally- just had one) and my chances of a recurrence have shot up from 1.8% to 20% and that makes me very uncomfortable. I know I have a 80% chance of it not happening but the ectopic was SO scary and stressful. I didn't know if my tube was going to burst, or if I would bleed to death... it was so awful. everyday was so painfully slow while we had to wait to see what would happen since they werent sure if it was ectopic or not. UG! it was a nightmare. and they didn't have to do surgery last time cause they caught it early enough but if they dont figure it out quickly, it could end very badly. that just scares me so much!!

not to mention- 4 eggs? that could end up with a lot of babies even if it went right!!

I dont know what to do. I have to decide about the IUI by tomorrow morning too, as if I didn't have enough to worry about!
What do you think? should I take the risk?? 

I'm so freaking depressed.


----------



## WantingAChild

afamilygal said:


> hi ladies. I had the u/s yesterday and it was not good news... I only have 4 follicles and they are the only ones big enough to grow. He says he would like to see at least 6 so we are cancelling the ivf. :cry:
> 
> We don't really know what happened except that i may just have a low ovarian reserve. Its hard to believe since i am only 28 but it's looking that way. I had a normal fsh but apparently that only indicates a problem, its not definitive.
> 
> So i have another thing to add to my sad list of things that are wrong with me. I feel like such a loser. I can't seem to do any of this right!!
> 
> He said now he knows this he can put me on a very vigorous treatment but we would still be getting 6 or 8 at best. Still better than 4 but honestly, i never thought this would happen to me.
> 
> It's just so frustrating, i was so close, i only a few more days to go. God, i am so mad i could just scream. All i seem to do is cry though.
> 
> My dr said we can convert this to an iui cycle so the whole thing isnt a waste or try again after another month of bcp. Only my sisters wedding is september 1st so i would have to wait for that and i wouldn't be looking at doing it until the end of september. That's 3 whole months away!!! It's so hard to let go of what it was so supposed to be. I was trying so hard and trying to be positive after all the shit i've been through but i know see that doesn't make a damn difference. :cry:
> 
> The problem for me converting it to iui is i just had an ectopic (literally- just had one) and my chances of a recurrence have shot up from 1.8% to 20% and that makes me very uncomfortable. I know i have a 80% chance of it not happening but the ectopic was so scary and stressful. I didn't know if my tube was going to burst, or if i would bleed to death... It was so awful. Everyday was so painfully slow while we had to wait to see what would happen since they werent sure if it was ectopic or not. Ug! It was a nightmare. And they didn't have to do surgery last time cause they caught it early enough but if they dont figure it out quickly, it could end very badly. That just scares me so much!!
> 
> Not to mention- 4 eggs? That could end up with a lot of babies even if it went right!!
> 
> I dont know what to do. I have to decide about the iui by tomorrow morning too, as if i didn't have enough to worry about!
> What do you think? Should i take the risk??
> 
> I'm so freaking depressed.


i have low amh (low ovarian reserve). Four follicles is really good for someone with low amh. Why is he insistant on cancelling the cycle? Low quantity doesn't mean low quality. Do you want to cancel? If so, then i understand....but if he is wanting you to cancel it sounds like he is more concerned with his "stats" then you. I had 3 follicles the entire cycle...but my re told me beforehand we wouldn't get a lot....but he kept insisting it only takes one quality egg. I'm sorry you got bad news....i will definitely keep you my prayers....whatever you decide to do.


----------



## oneof14

Afamilygal :hugs:, I'm so sad to hear this news. How many days have you been stimming? I only have a minimal amount of follies too and actually today, they said they are even letting the lead follie go. I agree with wantingachild, if you want to continue, I say continue. My girlfriend did an IVF cycle where she had 2 follies the entire cycle, they kept asking her if she wanted to cancel and she was insistant on NOT canceling, at ER they retrieved 6 mature eggs, all of which fetilized. 

Please dont think your a loser, its not something you can control. Perhaps your RE can put you on a different protocol. Im surprised he told you that if he put you on a vigorus protocol, you will on get 6 or 8 at best. How can he he so sure? I've heard of woman not responding to one protocol only to respond well on another!!

If it were me, I would either go ahead with the IVF or definitely go with the IUI. I understand your reasons of not wanting to go ahead w/the IUI as well. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Afamilygal

WantingAChild said:


> i have low amh (low ovarian reserve). Four follicles is really good for someone with low amh. Why is he insistant on cancelling the cycle? Low quantity doesn't mean low quality. Do you want to cancel? If so, then i understand....but if he is wanting you to cancel it sounds like he is more concerned with his "stats" then you. I had 3 follicles the entire cycle...but my re told me beforehand we wouldn't get a lot....but he kept insisting it only takes one quality egg. I'm sorry you got bad news....i will definitely keep you my prayers....whatever you decide to do.

thanks for that. I don't know if I have low AMH, I was never tested for that :(
wish I had been now!
The Dr isn't 100% sure this isn't a fluke but told me to manage my expectations for what we may get next time. He said it could be 6-8 and it could be more, there's no way to tell until we do it.
he did say all 4 follicles could be very good quality but that it is a gamble. He
said if we wanted to spend the money that we are welcome to continue (but DH said no :cry:)
he said if we were ok to wait that he might be able to get a better response from me. so frustrating... I would continue if DH would let me.

thanks for the kind words



oneof14 said:


> Afamilygal :hugs:, I'm so sad to hear this news. How many days have you been stimming? I only have a minimal amount of follies too and actually today, they said they are even letting the lead follie go. I agree with wantingachild, if you want to continue, I say continue. My girlfriend did an IVF cycle where she had 2 follies the entire cycle, they kept asking her if she wanted to cancel and she was insistant on NOT canceling, at ER they retrieved 6 mature eggs, all of which fetilized.
> 
> Please dont think your a loser, its not something you can control. Perhaps your RE can put you on a different protocol. Im surprised he told you that if he put you on a vigorus protocol, you will on get 6 or 8 at best. How can he he so sure? I've heard of woman not responding to one protocol only to respond well on another!!
> 
> If it were me, I would either go ahead with the IVF or definitely go with the IUI. I understand your reasons of not wanting to go ahead w/the IUI as well. Good luck with your decision!

thanks oneof14.I had been stimming for 6 days by yesterday's u/s. I had 5 the previous u/s and only 4 yesterday. :( the 5th one buggered off.

he doesnt know anything for sure he just said to manage my expectations and thinks that maybe 6-8 is a reasonable amount to expect if my ovarian reserve really is lower than we thought.
he wants to put me on a new protocol that will be much more vigorous and hopefully change the outcome. we can only hope it will be better/different.
there is so much unknown. drives me crazy. :wacko:

that story of your friend is encouraging. but we dont have the money to just try if we have a chance of having a better shot at it. but it makes me sad. for all we know, all 4 could be perfect. 
sigh...

thanks again for the support :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Agamilygal, I total understand not having the finances. Our insurance covers 1 IVF. Whatever you decided, you will be in my prayers!


----------



## MsTX

Afamilygal- I'm so sorry to hear that news. Sometimes it seems like things are going to be better and still end up that way in the end. I had so many follicles, over 35 were counted and I still only ended up with 14 mature eggs and out of those I only had 5 fertilize. I know it's not what you wanted to hear but 1 is all it takes and sometime those follicles have more than one egg. My prayers are with you and I truly hope for the best for you.

Raelynn- I was glad to read that things are coming along nicely for you. How are you feeling?

AFM I got a call from the embryologist this morning who said they like to see the embryos between 6 and 8 cells on day 3 and all 5 of mine met that criteria. I was so happy to hear that news so hopefully I will have some to freeze. It was a real shocker only ending up with 5 but I'm glad to know they are progressing the way they need to. My transfer is sceduled for Monday at 12:30. I am starting to feel like myself more everyday. No signs of OHSS here. I have now lost 2 of the 5 pounds I gained since the retrieval so I'm thinking I should be good. I'm still being careful just in case. My stomach gets swollen at the bottom when I eat but goes down after a while so I'm guessing that is just part of the process. I know I am so bad a doing personals but I hope and pray for the best for everyone and I enjoy reading about everyone's progress. I will keep y'all posted!


----------



## jmc111

Afamilygal said:


> hi ladies. I had the u/s yesterday and it was not good news... I only have 4 follicles and they are the only ones big enough to grow. He says he would like to see at least 6 so we are cancelling the IVF. :cry:
> 
> we don't really know what happened except that I may just have a low ovarian reserve. its hard to believe since I am only 28 but it's looking that way. I had a normal FSH but apparently that only indicates a problem, its not definitive.
> 
> so I have ANOTHER thing to add to my sad list of things that are wrong with me. I feel like SUCH a loser. I can't seem to do any of this right!!
> 
> He said now he knows this he can put me on a very vigorous treatment but we would still be getting 6 or 8 at best. still better than 4 but honestly, I never thought this would happen to me.
> 
> It's just so frustrating, I was so close, I only a few more days to go. god, I am SO mad I could just scream. all I seem to do is cry though.
> 
> My dr said we can convert this to an IUI cycle so the whole thing isnt a waste or try again after another month of BCP. only my sisters wedding is September 1st so I would have to wait for that and I wouldn't be looking at doing it until the end of September. that's 3 whole months away!!! It's so hard to let go of what it was so supposed to be. I was trying so hard and trying to be positive after all the shit I've been through but I know see that doesn't make a damn difference. :cry:
> 
> the problem for me converting it to IUI is I just had an ectopic (literally- just had one) and my chances of a recurrence have shot up from 1.8% to 20% and that makes me very uncomfortable. I know I have a 80% chance of it not happening but the ectopic was SO scary and stressful. I didn't know if my tube was going to burst, or if I would bleed to death... it was so awful. everyday was so painfully slow while we had to wait to see what would happen since they werent sure if it was ectopic or not. UG! it was a nightmare. and they didn't have to do surgery last time cause they caught it early enough but if they dont figure it out quickly, it could end very badly. that just scares me so much!!
> 
> not to mention- 4 eggs? that could end up with a lot of babies even if it went right!!
> 
> I dont know what to do. I have to decide about the IUI by tomorrow morning too, as if I didn't have enough to worry about!
> What do you think? should I take the risk??
> 
> I'm so freaking depressed.

Oh hun, I can't even explain how sorry I am to hear this news. I am having to hold back my tears for you. I can only imagine how bummed you are. I wish there was something I could do for you. I'm sure this is just shocking since like you said, you're so young and didn't have any idea it would turn out like this. I have to say that I think if I was in your shoes that I would still push my doctor to go through with the IVF....im not sure if you have only one shot at this though. If you do only have one chance then I think I would just wait until you can try again in September. I would be nervous about the IUI as well but I honestly think that i would go for an IUI with this one. I am sure that they will be able to watch you closely to make sure everything goes ok but really it's going to be your and your hubby's decision. I wish I could take your pain away....ugh how crushing. I will be praying for you and your hubby and this decision that you have to make. I would do a lot of soul searchi:hugs:ng tonight and just talk every option through. Lots of hugs:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

family- id likely go with iui. 4 isnt too many follicles (however i am also open to, and would do selective reduction and that is a huge consideration,. someone on the gonal board had iui canceled due to too many follicles.. BD instead and still only got 1) if you do a second round of ivf and only get 4 id go with er etc but to spend the money now when you arent sure this the the optimal .. especially given that you are young and there was no previous indication of dor

tx- yay for embies ticking along well. fingers crossed


----------



## MsTX

How are things going for you drsquid? Are you planning on testing early?


----------



## drsquid

tx- probaby. working a long day tuesday and dont wanna be crushed at work, id like to have a heads up. i guess im thinking positive though cause i am already worrying how i will get a second test on thurs cause im working at a hospital ive never worked at before and dont know anyone


----------



## raelynn

Afamilygal - I am so crushed for you! I feel like we've been moving along together so I can imagine what that kind of setback at this stage means. I'm so so sorry for you having to deal with this but like the other ladies have said, this is not your fault. Infertility is such a struggle and it is in no way fair. I will be praying for you and your DH to be able to come to a decision on where to go next. I can say personally, I would either insist on continuing or switch to IUI. I am personally tired of all the waiting this whole process involves and already fought to get earlier dates for my IVF cycle so if I was faced with cancellation I would do anything I could to at least still try and make this cycle work. I understand your hesitation with IUI but I'm sure the clinic would monitor you closely. Mine already said they would for IVF just to be sure so at least you have that. I'll be praying that whatever you decide that you'll have your little one soon! :hugs::hugs:

MsTX - So glad your embryos continue to progress well! Keeping my fingers crossed you have a great transfer tomorrow! I'm feeling ok, thanks for asking! I'm a bit bloated but I'm sure it is because of all the follicles. I'm emotionally a mess. I have really good days but then the next day I could fall apart for no reason. I guess it is all a part of the process.


----------



## amylou123

afamilygal- so sorry to hear the news. it seems strange that the doc would blame (or even strongly suggest) the low response for this ivf cycle on low ovarian reserve- that can be such a devastating thing to hear and it doesn't seem they have much indication other than your response in this cycle. I'm not sure what I would do in your situation, I am also incredibly scared of multiples, but I think I would probably still go with the IUI for this cycle. All the waiting and waiting is so hard and doing the IUI would at least allow you to proceed with what you've started for this cycle.


----------



## drsquid

decided to test this am.. blank white as always so i went and laid back down.. a few minutes later i had to look again.. super faint line which didnt require squinting.. i cant stop looking at the silly thing every few minutes

Spoiler
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1042/photobmj.jpg


----------



## 2have4kids

Drsquid, wooohoooo! Very excited for you. Afamilygal, I'm so sorry to hear your predicament. Be brave, I'd definitely do the IUI! We live in the most unique time ever on this planet, we have fantastic medical knowledge. Try to have faith that they will take care of you and things will work out.

I also have low ovarian reserve, they said I may not respond well to IVF stims. We're doig it in the fall. I'm preparing by taking CoQ10, DHEAS and a gazillion other meds to help make the eggies robust. fx and for you too.
Dr squid, don't work too hard, keep relaxed and nurse that BFP!


----------



## Afamilygal

Thank you guys so much, you're all so sweet. I really appreciate all the responses and support. you guys are the best. :hugs:
I did my soul searching (thanks JMC :hugs: ) and decided to go ahead with the IUI. I'm terrified but I guess it's just a risk I have to take.
I will trigger tonight and have the IUI's tomorrow and Tuesday. Here goes nothing right? I hope this works (and nothing scary happens) but if it doesn't I'm prepared to gather as much info as I can before the next round in September. Hopefully we can get it right the second time! I will be doing acupuncture for sure and adding the extra egg aiding stuff to my vitamin diet!

2 have 4 kids- how did they determine you had a low reserve?

amylou- I am really scared of multiples but like DrSquid says there is always the reduction if we HAVE to. I would rather stay the hell away from that if I can (its SO sad, it pains me to even think about it... they do it at 12 weeks!!!)
and I would only do it if I HAD to, like there were more than 3 babies and it was likely they would all die otherwise. twins is scary but 4 follicles is not even equivalent to 2 embryos so I'm trying not to worry about that.
:)

raelynn- Im sad too, but I'm still xing my fingers for you!!!

Ms TX- good luck tomorrow!!!

Dr. Squid- WAHAY!!! that's definitely a line! is the trigger out of your system by now? if so that is a BFP- congrats!!

Thanks again guys :hugs: I wish you all the very very best


----------



## oneof14

Yay afamilygal!!! So happy with the decision!! Good luck!!


----------



## MsTX

Afamilygal said:


> Thank you guys so much, you're all so sweet. I really appreciate all the responses and support. you guys are the best. :hugs:
> I did my soul searching (thanks JMC :hugs: ) and decided to go ahead with the IUI. I'm terrified but I guess it's just a risk I have to take.
> I will trigger tonight and have the IUI's tomorrow and Tuesday. Here goes nothing right? I hope this works (and nothing scary happens) but if it doesn't I'm prepared to gather as much info as I can before the next round in September. Hopefully we can get it right the second time! I will be doing acupuncture for sure and adding the extra egg aiding stuff to my vitamin diet!
> 
> 2 have 4 kids- how did they determine you had a low reserve?
> 
> amylou- I am really scared of multiples but like DrSquid says there is always the reduction if we HAVE to. I would rather stay the hell away from that if I can (its SO sad, it pains me to even think about it... they do it at 12 weeks!!!)
> and I would only do it if I HAD to, like there were more than 3 babies and it was likely they would all die otherwise. twins is scary but 4 follicles is not even equivalent to 2 embryos so I'm trying not to worry about that.
> :)
> 
> raelynn- Im sad too, but I'm still xing my fingers for you!!!
> 
> Ms TX- good luck tomorrow!!!
> 
> Dr. Squid- WAHAY!!! that's definitely a line! is the trigger out of your system by now? if so that is a BFP- congrats!!
> 
> Thanks again guys :hugs: I wish you all the very very best

My fingers are crossed that everything goes perfectly for you! Thanks for the well wishes. I'm ready for this, it's been a long time coming!


----------



## raelynn

Afamilygal - That is so exciting! Praying everything goes well tomorrow and Tuesday and you'll have your bfp very soon!


----------



## drsquid

afamily- good luck. fingers crossed. i only did a 5000 unit trigger (previously did 10,000 units and it was out of my system by day 11). was gonna test again tomorrow but.. only have 1 left so.. itll be tuesday before beta


----------



## 2have4kids

Afamilygal, they determined this through the FSH levels and the u/s. Through the u/s they said that in most women my age they see 11-30 bright follies, I had 1 left. This 1 could have 2000 eggs but that's just a scarything for me. When you look up the stats for 1 follie it says less than 10% chance of getting preggers. 
I'm v excited for you brave lady, good decision!!! FX for you.


----------



## Afamilygal

seriously, I love you guys.
Thank you so much for all the sweet words. :hugs: I'm all set to go! I just dropped off DH's specimen and I go in for the IUI at noon. dum dum DUUUUUM!!! :laugh2:

I'm still bummed about it all, it's hard when you get yourself motivated for something and then the plan changes. I'm trying to learn to 'roll with the punches' but it doesn't mean I don't want to punch something! :ninja:

Oneof14- thanks! I am happy too. It is good to know that this whole thing wasn't a total waste. I doubt that this will even work but it is certainly worth the shot. good luck to you too!!!

MsTX- yes I hope this is the end of the road too :)

raelynn- thanks and I am praying for you too!!! when do they think ER will be? I'm very excited for you. I will be IVF'ing vicariously through you :winkwink:

Dr Squid- well if it's out then its out!!! horray!! very exciting! I would test again today if I were you. one left- who cares?! do it!! :D GL on Tuesday with your beta!

2have4kids- I'll bet you have that 2000 good eggs in the follicle! I have a good friend who has a very low ovarian reserve and was told her chance of success with IFV was 10-15% and she got pg the first time and he is the CUTEST baby ever. So I have a lot of hope for you and for me!
good luck with the next round! I sure hope they get a good plan in place for you and you get your BFP :hugs: btw, what all are you taking for your 'robust' eggs :)


----------



## oneof14

I just got back from my b/w and u/s and I am concerned about my follies. They like to see 6 mature follies and so far I dont have 6 mature, while I do have 8 follies only 2 or 3 of them are mature and ready. I have been stimming for 12 days already. I am so scared they are going to cancel my cycle. The nurse didnt mention canceling but, WTH is going on. They are growing, just very very slow. Has any of you hard of woman stimming very slowly passed 15 days???? I am so so scared. If this cycle gets cancelled, I am not sure I can go through IVF again!!


----------



## drsquid

Oneof- I have no suggestions. Only offering hugs and crossed fingers that those follies get with the program. 

Family- I know the frustration but I have my fingers crossed for your iui. I'm going to test again tomorrow before my beta. Not sure when I will get the results though cause I think they run betas m,w,f only but they ran it for me last time.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks drsquid, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## oneof14

Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.


----------



## MsTX

Oneof14- I am so sorry to hear that and praying this iui does the trick for you. 

I just got home from my Egg transfer. They transferred 2 day 5 hatching blasts. The doctor said he gives me a 70% chance of success. He said everything looked perfect and that he was very happy. I got pictures of them which made me tear up a little. It's the first time I have been able to have even the possibility of being pregnant in 15 months since my last ectopic. I had another 5 months prior to that so I have been tubeless since then. Now it's time for lots of rest and positive thinking!


----------



## raelynn

Oneof14 - I am crushed for you. I know you've been worrying about this all along and to have it happen is terrible. I'm so sorry and I just pray that you and afamilygal both have great luck with these IUI cycles. Even though it wasn't what you were expecting, I hope it works out for the best!

afamilygal - They haven't let me know when trigger will be yet. My doc is finally back from vacation and my nurse will be in the office tomorrow too so I'm hoping now that I have my actual team back I'll get some better info. Must be soon since they're having me go in every day now instead of every other. I'm going to guess Thursday but we shall see. How are things going with the IUI?

MsTX - That is so exciting!! I love that they let you have pictures of them too. Hopefully they'll be getting nice and comfy over the next few days.

drsquid - Good luck on your beta tomorrow!

jmc - How are things going for you? When will you get your beta results again?

I again didn't get any measurements today. I am so hoping my actual doc does the ultrasounds tomorrow morning since he's back from vacation. Maybe then I'll have an idea of what is going on. I'm starting to get that full feeling you all were talking about. I figure trigger should be sometime this week and they still need to order it for me! My estradiol shot up to 1628 today so they're very pleased with that. I'm getting anxious to be done!


----------



## Afamilygal

oneof14 said:


> Well, I just go the call. They cancelled my cycle. I am completey devastated. I didnt speak to the doctor yet, just the nurse and she said the doctor seems to think it was the protocol I was on. My follies were all over the place. They are converting into an IUI. I am heartbroken and afraid that the next protocol wont work either.

no no no!!! Oh honey. I am so so sorry. I know how disappointing it is. Are you ok??? why do you think the next protocol might not work?? Surely they have a lot more information to work with now no?
My dr mentioned the micro flare protocol:

https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivf-low-response.htm

have you heard of this? maybe this would work better, the two of us can do lots of research together and get to the bottom of it!
I'm really very sorry. You must be crushed. I am giving you a big BIG cyber-hug :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

but maybe this IUI will work! you never know right? that's what you told me. This could be it! the problem is that they don't know the quality of the eggs til they get them out of your body so for all you know, your eggs are top notch!!! I'm going to cross my fingers for the both of us. 
Do they know when they will want you to trigger? will you do 2 IUIs (back to back) or just one?

ps. PM me if you want to vent. big hug.


----------



## Afamilygal

Dr Squid- let us know what happens tomorrow!

MsTX- so glad it went well, I'm praying for you and your little embyros! can you upload the picture? I'd love to see it!
Im sorry about your ectopic and losing your tubes, but I have a friend who did IVF after losing both her tubes and hse is pg with twins!!

Raelynn- sorry things seem to be a bit unclear right now, hopefully with your team back you will begin to feel a bit safer. It does indeed sound like it will be soon, so exciting. I'm sorry about the full feeling. I'll bet its sore with so many follicles. :(
but hopefully tomorrow they will tell you to trigger and then ER will be Thursday. That's when I thought mine would be (pity party. seriously I am still so bummed, and now oneof14 too?? I almost cried when I read her post!)

They'll have to get you a prescription to be filled locally- be sure to get that sorted tomorrow morning first thing. you dont want to be left in the lurch!!

Your estrodiol numbers sound promising! Have you had any weight gain?
GL tomorrow dearie! :hugs:

JMC- hope you're hanging in there love- beta is soon right? :D

amylou- hows it going with you?


----------



## MsTX

Is there a way I can do it from my phone? If not then I will have to wait until I can get out of bed tomorrow :/ thanks for the positive words :) I do know that they were rated a 5BB and a 5BC. I know A is the best but I chose not to google anything about that because I would rather be ignorant and think positive thoughts. The embryologist told me that they both looked very promising and so did the doctor. That's nice to hear :)


----------



## drsquid

I didn't get a's or b's. Merely that they were 5's. I'll post pics when I get home of mine


----------



## MsTX

Great to know, thanks :)


----------



## Afamilygal

I find the grading system confusing, but I believe the A, B, C grades are given only to blastocytes and it refers to the inner mass quality. that sound right? and A is the best- it means that it has many cells, tightly packed- so YAY! it doesnt get much better than a grade A blastocyte!!! :happydance:

I think the numbers is blastocyte expansion grade. (like how far it progresses- with hatching and all)


----------



## raelynn

Afamilygal said:


> Raelynn- sorry things seem to be a bit unclear right now, hopefully with your team back you will begin to feel a bit safer. It does indeed sound like it will be soon, so exciting. I'm sorry about the full feeling. I'll bet its sore with so many follicles. :(
> but hopefully tomorrow they will tell you to trigger and then ER will be Thursday. That's when I thought mine would be (pity party. seriously I am still so bummed, and now oneof14 too?? I almost cried when I read her post!)
> 
> They'll have to get you a prescription to be filled locally- be sure to get that sorted tomorrow morning first thing. you dont want to be left in the lurch!!
> 
> Your estrodiol numbers sound promising! Have you had any weight gain?
> GL tomorrow dearie! :hugs:

I'm not too sore so far just uncomfortable but I can imagine if we go several more days it could start getting pretty annoying. My original trigger date was to be tomorrow but since my follicles were just at 10/11 on Saturday I figure it'll probably be moved back a couple days. We'll see. Hubby is anxious to know since that also sets his potential surgery date. That day is going to be a tough day for both of us.

I know. I am so sad for both you and oneof14 but I'm so hoping that this is the good luck group and we're all headed towards our BFPs.

I haven't had any weight gain so far. Maybe a pound but nothing significant. I'm hoping with the slow stim and the lupron trigger (assuming we stick to that plan) I won't have to worry about OHSS.


----------



## drsquid

Hrm I misspoke. All I know is 4 were day 5 grade 1. 2 were rated
Xb (which is guess is expanding blast) one was hb (hatching blast) and one was cm which is a compacting morula. 2 were grade 2 compacting morulas and 5 were early blasts


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Afamilygal!! You're right, the IUI could work but I did 3 IUI's with no success! Its my negativity that fears the next protocol won't work. He mentioned lupron but didn't elaborate since he's doing the IUI and if that doesn't work, well sit down and discuss the next protocol! I'm so afraid to try another ivf with the same outcome!

Hubby and I are planning a trip to Napa Valley, CA I July, we need it!!!


----------



## drsquid

this is the pic of the blasts https://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4056/photo1jcp.th.jpg


----------



## Afamilygal

oneof14 said:


> Thanks Afamilygal!! You're right, the IUI could work but I did 3 IUI's with no success! Its my negativity that fears the next protocol won't work. He mentioned lupron but didn't elaborate since he's doing the IUI and if that doesn't work, well sit down and discuss the next protocol! I'm so afraid to try another ivf with the same outcome!
> 
> Hubby and I are planning a trip to Napa Valley, CA I July, we need it!!!

cool! DH and I are headed to CA soon too. much needed vaca!!! my negativity can get the best of me too. It's hard to not think that way when everything is coming up the opposite of roses. HUGS! but I have faith for you friend. :hugs:



drsquid said:


> this is the pic of the blasts https://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4056/photo1jcp.th.jpg

COOOOOOOL.


----------



## drsquid

i live in the sf bay area.. stop by and say hi if you all go to napa =)


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> I'm not too sore so far just uncomfortable but I can imagine if we go several more days it could start getting pretty annoying. My original trigger date was to be tomorrow but since my follicles were just at 10/11 on Saturday I figure it'll probably be moved back a couple days. We'll see. Hubby is anxious to know since that also sets his potential surgery date. That day is going to be a tough day for both of us.
> 
> I know. I am so sad for both you and oneof14 but I'm so hoping that this is the good luck group and we're all headed towards our BFPs.
> 
> I haven't had any weight gain so far. Maybe a pound but nothing significant. I'm hoping with the slow stim and the lupron trigger (assuming we stick to that plan) I won't have to worry about OHSS.

sounds like things are going well!! sorry that it will be hard for both of you that day, but it will be sooooo worth it when you get your BFP!!
I hope this is a good luck group too!! like the sound of that!!! :D my biggest follicle went from 15.5 to 21 in 36 hours so you never know!! :) could be sooner than you think.

I think I might be O'ing right now, it's getting sore. There was 3 on the left and one on the right! and DH's wash came back at 51 million so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> i live in the sf bay area.. stop by and say hi if you all go to napa =)

So nice!! It'll be our first trip to napa!! Cool pics! Can't wait to ger you beta number!


----------



## oneof14

Afamilygal said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too sore so far just uncomfortable but I can imagine if we go several more days it could start getting pretty annoying. My original trigger date was to be tomorrow but since my follicles were just at 10/11 on Saturday I figure it'll probably be moved back a couple days. We'll see. Hubby is anxious to know since that also sets his potential surgery date. That day is going to be a tough day for both of us.
> 
> I know. I am so sad for both you and oneof14 but I'm so hoping that this is the good luck group and we're all headed towards our BFPs.
> 
> I haven't had any weight gain so far. Maybe a pound but nothing significant. I'm hoping with the slow stim and the lupron trigger (assuming we stick to that plan) I won't have to worry about OHSS.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like things are going well!! sorry that it will be hard for both of you that day, but it will be sooooo worth it when you get your BFP!!
> I hope this is a good luck group too!! like the sound of that!!! :D my biggest follicle went from 15.5 to 21 in 36 hours so you never know!! :) could be sooner than you think.
> 
> I think I might be O'ing right now, it's getting sore. There was 3 on the left and one on the right! and DH's wash came back at 51 million so fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...

Great numbers!!! Good luck!


----------



## raelynn

We're vacationing in July too! I pushed for the earlier IVF dates so that we could fit it in before our vacation. That way, if it works we can celebrate, if it doesn't we can do something relaxing and fun to help us get over it.


----------



## gncope

Well I have had excessive vaginal bleeding since April and was scheduled for surgery this past Thursday to get things checked out as well as a uterine evaluation to prepare for ivf in July. Well I ended up in the ER on Tuesday and ended up having blood transfusions because I had lost 1/4 of blood! My surgery got bumped up and after checking things out and getting a d&c, everything looked much better. Apparently I don't ovulate on my own and aside from some polyps, there was just a lot of endometrium that was not being shed when it should. Finally no more bleeding I got released Thursday and ended up back in ER on Friday because I had absolutely no strength. I couldn't move and it felt like my muscles weren't working properly. It was excruciatingly painful! They had no explanation for anything aside from my body was probably in trauma from the car accident, blood loss, transfusions, surgery etc. They sent me home with even more Meds. It was an incredible week. It was so scary. Finally I am hoping we are on the right track. Anyone else have any similar experiences?
__________________
Me: 37 pcos, irregular periods
DH: 39 low morph

Married for 9 years

DS: 6 years old
Ttc for over 2 years. 
Femara and trigger shot injections to get pg.

Been ttc for the last 5 years.
Started seeing RE in February 2012. Started same procedure. 

Planning first round of ivf in July


----------



## Afamilygal

OH wow, no I haven't experienced anything like that. I'm sorry gncope... that's got to be hard. but you are doing IVF in July? I hope that it is a success and all of this will be behind you! GL!!


----------



## drsquid

small afm update

Spoiler
https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg


----------



## MsTX

Drsquid- YAY!!!!!!! I am soooo sooo happy for you! That is clearly getting darker like it should. Here is the picture of my embryos. They dont look the same as yours. Yours seem to be more magnified than mine.
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MsTX

How many days did you rest after your transfer? They told me to lay on my back or sides until this morning and to take it really easy the next couple of days. I only got up to go to the bathroom but sometimes I had to pee 3-4 times an hour! I don't know if you experienced this or not but after I went to the bathroom and stood up, a few seconds later it felt like just a tiny tiny bit of fluid came out of me. It only happened yesterday but not this morning. Very strange, but that also happened with my iui so I just assumed it was alright.


----------



## drsquid

mstx- i think they look pretty similar. central compacting cell mass etc. i didnt rest at all., about 5 min after the transfer i went to the bathroom then hopped on public transportation to the courthouse where i sat the rest of the day in court. which i did everyday after that too. i admit i was walking slow etc but that had a lot more to do with my excruciating butt pain than anything else. dunno bout the fluid. could be cm. the embryos arent gonna fall back out and if they did they are so tiny you wouldnt feel it


----------



## MsTX

Thanks for the advice. That makes me feel better. What about symptoms? Did you have any noticeable ones? I am a little crampy on an off but I am attributing that to the transfer at this point. I'm thinking I will test Monday 7dp5dt. That would be 14 days after my trigger so it should be gone at that point.


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey mstx and drsquid,
your pics look fantastic
i am on egg collection this friday, getting excited now,but nervouse
hoping and praying that i will get eggs and enough to transfer also

keeping my fingers crossed for everyone on this journey
hugs to all
xx


----------



## oneof14

Hello ladies, I had IUI #1 today, DH counts were great! Wish I was confident about the outcome, but I can't help but be depressed after 13 days of injections, my Ivf was cancelled. IUI #2 is tomorrow!

We are back to ivf in August!


----------



## drsquid

mstx- i tested 6dp5dt so 11 days and 13 days post trigger.. you supposedly process 1000 units a day. i only did a 5000 unit shot. only symptoms i had was 2 days after transfer i started getting headaches and felt totally out of it and tired however i also started crinone that day so who knows. after i tested i started feeling cramps but not really like af.. cant really explain it. and i finally understand people's comment of feeling like they did a million sit ups. my lower abs feel like ive been doing crunches. ive also been feeling a bit queasy off and on today (8dp5dt). still waiting on my beta results


----------



## MsTX

mammywannabe- Thank you! Good luck with your egg collection. I pray it all goes well and you have plenty of nice embryos. 

oneof14- I am also praying for you and that things go well so that you dont have to do iui in August.

drsquid- Sorry you aren't feeling 100%. I am anxious to hear your beta results. Will you be hearing back from them today?

AFM- I got a call from the nurse today saying that they were able to freeze my remaining 3 embryos today. I was so happy to hear that!!! I have been taking it easy today but I did take my son to go see the movie Brave. It was cute. It was nice to get out of the house and feel like I was doing something since I have pretty much been cooped up since the egg retrieval. I am not sore anymore and today is the first day I haven't been uncomfortable from it, thank God! Ok so, I haven't actually given all of my stats in 1 update for the front page so here it goes:

Start BCP 5/14-6/3
Start Lupron 5/28
AF 6/6
Start Bravelle & Menopur 6/9
Trigger 6/18
Retrieval 6/20 (25 retrieved, 14 mature, 5 fertilized)
Transfer 6/25 (2 hatching blasts)
3 embryos frozen 6/26
OTD set for 7/5 at 9am


----------



## raelynn

MsTX - That is so great that they got to freeze your extras! I want to see Brave too. I think the main girl looks super cute with her crazy red hair :)

And for me...I finally spoke with my nurse this afternoon and asked when they're thinking I'll trigger since I still don't have my lupron for it. She said tomorrow or Thursday! Crazy! They're going to switch me to the HCG trigger instead since my e2 has been good so things are happening soon! They also doubled my gonal f tonight, bumped me up to 150iu so I guess they're hoping to give my follicles one last push. I'm excited and very nervous too!


----------



## drsquid

rae- fingers crossed

mstx- yay for feeling better and yay for frosties.. i havent heard anything yet. doc's office called at 5 to tell me that quest said they wouldnt have results til 6 (so glad i had blood drawn at 9:30am) and that they might call them to my doc or they might just fax them and theyd call tomorrow.. i actually have questions for my doc and hope he doesnt call while im in court


----------



## Afamilygal

Mammywannabe- good luck for Friday!

oneof14- yay to IUI #1!!! glad to hear your DH's count was good. yay! I still have a lot of hope for you dear!

MsTX- thats great news about the freezing! glad to hear you aren't sore anymore. Your idea to test 14 days past trigger is good- it should not be in your system by then. 

raelynn- horray for trigger coming soon! that's exciting right? I'm sure you are nervous but I really believe it is going to be a ok and you will be done SO soon!! :happydance:

DrSquid- that's a good looking BFP if I ever saw one!!! cant wait to hear about your beta results- good luck!

AFM- had my second IUI today. DH's count was even better than yesterday. 98 million! he is a freak. I joked to the Dr that he is making me look bad. :)
but I'm really glad at least one of us is ok. He's very chuffed about his 'super sperm' men... so I'm officially in the 2ww tomorrow! I asked my clinic for a beta test regardless of my AF coming or not since last time I got a full AF but was still pregnant. not normal and I dont trust anything but the betas... :)

AND I'm going to a Ben Harper concert on Sunday and I get to go back stage! YEAH! super fun, I love that man. (whistle) he is not ugly... :) 
I guess if I were doing the IVF I would never have been going to LA to do this so there's a plus right there. (still trying to find them- Im still a little bitter but getting over it) ;)

alright my dearies! sleep well and see you in the morning!! :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## drsquid

family- yay for awesome swimmers.. congrats on the concert and backstage passes. always fun.. beta was 148. now im paranoid about twins


----------



## gncope

Yes the plan is to do ivf in July. I have my ivf class on July 3rd. I am so excited and nervous. I go back to the RE tomorrow to check on things since my surgery. I have started bleeding a bit more but am hoping this is normal. Everything else looked good with the uterine evaluation once the cleared up the bleeding situation. I am nervous about the shots etc, especially after all the poking and prodding last week. I am not sure of dates yet for ivf. My cervix is tilted so far back that the speculum is excruciating so the plan so far is to be put out for both the retrieval and transfer. 
I am so sorry to hear about those that haven't had success so far. It is such a difficult thing to go through. I feel very alone in the process. Most of my friends are done having kids and just don't understand. Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## MsTX

Drsquid- That is a great number. Hoping for just 1 for you!


----------



## Afamilygal

Dr Squid- congratulations!!!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats drsquid!

I got the news this morning that I'll be triggering tonight! Crazy! We're still trying to sort out some confusion around when hubby will need to go in for his TESE (if needed). ER is Friday!


----------



## oneof14

Drsquid congrats, that's great news!!!


----------



## oneof14

I had my 2nd IUI today, DH had 59 million swimmers w/89% motility! I honestly don't even feel like I'm ovulating! We are going bd tonight for good measure then leave it in Gods hands. I have to start the progesterone suppositories tomorrow evening!!


----------



## oneof14

Afamilygal, have a great time this weekend with the concert and backstage passes, you certainly can use a fun weekend!!!

We are going to AC this weekend and definitely booking a trip to Napa the 3rd week in July. I too am bitter about the ivf being cancelled.


----------



## Afamilygal

oneof14 said:


> I had my 2nd IUI today, DH had 59 million swimmers w/89% motility! I honestly don't even feel like I'm ovulating! We are going bd tonight for good measure then leave it in Gods hands. I have to start the progesterone suppositories tomorrow evening!!

great numbers!! well good luck darling! we also DTD last night to (and I'm quoting my RE here) 'carpet bomb' my eggs with sperm. HA! silly man...

I think we will be less bitter next week when we have had enough to process it all and maybe start feeling hopeful that the IUI's worked. I hope they did! FX!!

you cant feel ovulation? holy cow, mine was SO sore, I spent all day in bed yesterday after the IUI. Ow Ow Ow. I did ovulate 4 eggs though. I'm feeling MUCH better today. (phewph!)

sounds like you are in for a fun weekend too- yay! hope you have a great time!
DH keeps joking that I'm going to try to run away with Ben Harper. I'm like- yeeeaaaah. cause he isn't happily married with children and I would somehow sweep him off his feet. What a lun! 
I have had a major crush on the man for a looong time but what kind of a back stabbing hussy does DH think I am? good grief...

:) BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> Congrats drsquid!
> 
> I got the news this morning that I'll be triggering tonight! Crazy! We're still trying to sort out some confusion around when hubby will need to go in for his TESE (if needed). ER is Friday!

YAY YAY YAY!!! good for you miss rae! the trigger can sting so ice yourself up really well.
x


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! I am so nervous about that needle! But it is a means to an end so I'll have to get through it.


----------



## drsquid

I didn't find the trigger hurt much but I did find the injection spot tended to be a bit sore the next day 

Yay for Vaca and yay for 4 eggs.


----------



## raelynn

Trigger was fine. I iced for a few minuted before and didn't even feel it. I feel like a huge baby for getting so worked up about it. I used a heating pad afterwards to relax my muscle and it has only been the tiniest bit sore so far. Off for blood work and ultrasound this morning to make sure it worked but pg test this morning came up positive so it looks like I've got hcg in my system. ER tomorrow whoa!


----------



## NewbieMum

L4hope said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> L4- have fun on your vaca. I say get away if you can for sure! the time will pass quickly enough. ;) good luck on your sono tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks afamilygal! Yes it's always nice to get away, and to have a beach nearby is even better. You mentioned not being busy with work...I'm a teacher so I'm off for the summer. Don't get me wring I love love love it!! And it's nice for all of the appts, but it does make it seem like time is going slow. On the flip side I feel like I can relax more too which is a good thing for this process. I hope you find some tricks for making the shots less ouchy!Click to expand...

I teach too. It was interesting at the psych consult that she pointed out that there are many teachers going through this process during the summer.


----------



## NewbieMum

MissAnnabelle said:


> I have been taking Lupron since Monday and I was wondering if anyone else has expierienced any PMS/mood swings? That is the only side effect that I have noticed so far. It's not too bad, but definitely noticable.

Yep & tongue tied a lot


----------



## NewbieMum

drsquid said:


> decided to test this am.. blank white as always so i went and laid back down.. a few minutes later i had to look again.. super faint line which didnt require squinting.. i cant stop looking at the silly thing every few minutes
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1042/photobmj.jpg

I don't know much about pregnancy tests with ART, but this looks good! I didn't even get that when I was naturally pregnant with my first.


----------



## NewbieMum

Congrats to those who have made it to the TWW & I don't know which path I will be on, but there must be a reason for those diverted off the IVF journey (for now). I guess easier said (typed) than actually going through it. 

I am day 6 of Lupron....waiting for my monthly cycle. 

I can't wait to hear about more BFPs :) 

I wish you all sticky embryos & lots of vacations to get through this.


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies! I stayed away while on my mini vacay. Figured it would do me good to completely relax and not think about ttc at all. Not that I could completely forget about it, but at least I tried! 

Drsquid, again congrats on your bfp! Fingers crossed for you that it's one healthy baby. 

Afamilygal and oneof14...sorry you're ivf cycles switched to IUI. Like you said familygal, you have to try to find the positives...four eggs for your IUI is awesome! You're concert 
sounds like it will be a blast!! 

Mstx, glad all went well with your transfer and you have some frosties!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Ultrasound and bloodwork went well yesterday - all clear to start the rest of the injections tomorrow night! Bloodwork on Sunday morning and I am praying that we stay on track for the 7/9 retrieval:?

Is anyone else doing anything special to prepare? I stopped drinking totally (I only had 3/4 week) switched to half caffine coffee and one a day of those. I stopped going to the gym and increased my full fat dairy. I am still walking my dog every day. Oh, I heard that raspberries and pineapple were good for fertility - so I have been eating those like crazy too. I think at this point I would do just about anything...lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I almost forgot - the Lupron side effects (I was having PMS) went away totally after the first 4 days. I am starting the Follistem and Solution X tomorrow and cutting the Lupron down by half. What have some of your expiriences been with these meds? The Dr. said mostly fatigue...

Also, congrats to drsquid on your bfp! :happydance:


----------



## jmc111

Hi everyone, sorry i've been away for a couple days....been some rough days that's for sure....We received bad news that our cycle failed and i'm not pregnant. Then the receptionist tells me my RE is scheduled out till August 15th but she'll put us on the waiting list! WHA?!?!? I told her that we're in the cost sharing program and have to complete everything in 18 months so there's no way we can just wait around for a month and a half...I mean technically we probably could but there's no way I wanted to! Especially with frozen embryos....Anyways, the IVF nurse coordinator called me today and said no worries and got us an appointment for next Thursday so I only have to wait a week. Then it's on to our first FET approximately August 9th she said. Ugh, terrible terrible week so sorry i've been MIA and sorry for not doing personals...but im just too exhausted. Wishing you all luck and thinking of you all!


----------



## raelynn

jmc - I'm so so sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you. I'm sure that is so devastating after going through this whole process. Take all the time you need to deal with that. I think it is great that you pushed for earlier dates for your FET though! I'm so glad you have some frozen embryos you can use and you'll be starting back up pretty soon. Fingers crossed this one is perfect and works for you!!

ER is at 9am tomorrow morning and I'm nervous...mostly about getting an IV. I'm such a chicken when it comes to needles. We are also waiting to hear if hubby has to go in for another TESE operation tomorrow because the stupid lab failed to let us know if his frozen samples from previous operation survived defrost today. So we go into tomorrow not really knowing what will happen.


----------



## amylou123

Jmc- sorry to hear about the bad week. It's good that you got in for starting the fet in August. All the waiting is so tough!

Raelynn- good luck with the er tomorrow. 

Missannabelle- looks like we'll be on a similar schedule. I should have my er around July 11 or 12. I also heard that pineapple was good for fertility but I think the thing I read said it was the core part that was good. I've also tried to increase my protein intake and stopped drinking coffee. 

Drsquid- congrats on the bfp!

Familygal- have a great time at the concert!


----------



## megtay

Hello Ladies, my husband and I are in our first round of IVF we already have done treatment and had an egg retrieval on june 5th 2012 but ended up with Hyper stimulation syndrome anyone else developed this?


----------



## drsquid

jmc- im so sorry. glad they squeezed you in

rae - good luck tomorrow

afm *preg mention* 2nd beta was 349, more than doubled. my progesterone is super high for some reason at 279. they are gonna retest monday and having me wait to take the crinone. no wonder im sooo tired. supposed to get an us after the 12th.. doc goes on vaca the 13th and im not off til the 18th. got an appt but ill likely cancel and just go to my ob. i dont wanna see the doc's partner instead of him. no point *end mention*


----------



## Afamilygal

JMC- Oh my gosh... I'm so completely broken hearted for you. :cry: I can't even imagine how hard this must be... I wish I had something to say or do that could help you or ease your pain :( but the frozen will work! it will it will!!!
:( I'm so sorry friend.
perhaps we will be pregnant sort of around the same time? I restart my IVF in September so not so far behind... big hug :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> ER is at 9am tomorrow morning and I'm nervous...mostly about getting an IV. I'm such a chicken when it comes to needles. We are also waiting to hear if hubby has to go in for another TESE operation tomorrow because the stupid lab failed to let us know if his frozen samples from previous operation survived defrost today. So we go into tomorrow not really knowing what will happen.

Good luck Rae! I'll be thinking of you! and about the IV, I am normally so dehydrated by the time operations come that I'm so happy to have the IV in cause it makes you feel better. Just don't watch them do it and tell them ahead of time that you are frightened of needles, they will help you and put a good nurse on the job. :) You'll be fine, I promise.
Let us know how it goes!!!

afm- Im so sleepy, I'm hitting the hay now. :sleep: I'm so sad for JMC :( I was/am so hopefully for all you girls. hugs to all of you. sleep well...


----------



## jmc111

Thanks eveyrone....I appreciate your support more than you know.

Afamilygal - Thanks hun... it can't be any more devastating than having to cancel your cycle so i'm sure you have a pretty good idea of how i'm feeling. How are you holding up hun? Your IUI's went well I see so lets hope you don't even have to worry about getting to September!! But you're right...at least we both have something to look forward to still since we'll be close in timing again...keep me updated on your progress! When is your beta?! Are you going to test before?


----------



## jmc111

raelynn said:


> jmc - I'm so so sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you. I'm sure that is so devastating after going through this whole process. Take all the time you need to deal with that. I think it is great that you pushed for earlier dates for your FET though! I'm so glad you have some frozen embryos you can use and you'll be starting back up pretty soon. Fingers crossed this one is perfect and works for you!!
> 
> ER is at 9am tomorrow morning and I'm nervous...mostly about getting an IV. I'm such a chicken when it comes to needles. We are also waiting to hear if hubby has to go in for another TESE operation tomorrow because the stupid lab failed to let us know if his frozen samples from previous operation survived defrost today. So we go into tomorrow not really knowing what will happen.

Thanks raelynn, I hope this one works too! I don't know much about FET's though and if they have good success rates...my worst fear now is that the day of the transfer they'll call and say that none of the frozen ones survived the thaw....yikes, I guess we'll see.

Good luck with your ER tomorrow! Honestly, the worst part of the whole process for me was the IV...not to scare you but it was and I always have a hard time with IV's....it really wasn't that bad though...ask if they can numb the area first...that's what they did for me so it wasn't quite as bad as others i've had. I'll be praying that your poor hubby doesn't have to do his operation tomorrow....how stressful for you to have to worry about that tonight...Best of luck hun....i'll be thinking of you! Keep us posted.


----------



## Afamilygal

jmc111 said:


> Thanks eveyrone....I appreciate your support more than you know.
> 
> Afamilygal - Thanks hun... it can't be any more devastating than having to cancel your cycle so i'm sure you have a pretty good idea of how i'm feeling. How are you holding up hun? Your IUI's went well I see so lets hope you don't even have to worry about getting to September!! But you're right...at least we both have something to look forward to still since we'll be close in timing again...keep me updated on your progress! When is your beta?! Are you going to test before?

Im not sure, Im going to try not to test but I will probably cave. beta is on the 10th. but Im not feeling so good about it.

Im really upset cause on another thread, someone mentioned that endometriosis affects ovarian reserve which I didn't know. so Ive been doing some research and I found that doing surgery on a woman with endo to remove it can cause MUCH more problems... my FSH before the surgery was normal but if the surgery somehow affected my ovarian reserve, I might have blown my only chance to have a baby...
I hope not. I hope this is not the case but I'm now terrified that my Dr did the wrong thing. My endo is stage 3, and it sounds like he should have maybe left it alone (left it on my ovarians and tube) and had my go straight to IVF which is where I am ANYWAYS. Im so mad and hurt that all of this is happening. I can't seem to catch a break and I'm so so tired of it all.
Im sure a lot of you can relate to that feeling...
If this IUI didnt work Im going to have my day 3 blood run again and if my FSH is NOW higher than I know the surgery hurt everything badly.
dammit. :cry:
sorry to be such a weepy mess today.


----------



## drsquid

family - huge hugs =)


----------



## L4hope

Familygal, I'm sorry you are feeling upset and worried. I know how you feel as I'm sure many others here do too. It's hard going through this process for so long and continuing to hit bumps in the road! I really hope that you'll get your bfp and won't have to worry anymore. If not than you can figure out what's next. I too am no concerned about ovarian reserve which is the worst feeling. Then you question why didn't you know sooner and waste precious time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## oneof14

Raelynn - Looking forward to your update.

Jmc - I am so terribly sorry you are going through this! :hugs:

Family - I am sorry you are going through yet another bump in the road. Honestly, I dont think endometriosis can effect ovarian reserve. When I had my very first ultrasound, my doctor was concerened I guess because he didnt see a high AFC and therefore wanted to wait for my AMH test to come back to determine how to proceed TTC wise. So I think they can tell from the AMH test, from what I've been told. I am sure your doctor checked your AMH as well as AFC prior to IVF. At least that is what I am hoping to be accurate :hugs: to you! I am praying that your IUI works so there is no need for concern!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks guys. would you believe that no one tested my AMH? he said we didnt need to since I was only just 28. grumble grumble.. If this IUI doesnt work I've insisted on them redoing the FSH, E2, as well as do a AMH and another AFC (first one was normal)
We'll hopefully we able to tell something from all that.
also, he mentioned a very low estrogen BCP but I always thought a high estrogen was better for women with reduced ovarian reserve when undergoing IVF?
What were you on oneof14?? (or anyone else who has low ovarian reserve)


----------



## raelynn

afamilygal - I'm so sorry you're struggling with this. We all understand the strain this whole process puts on you so whine away! I think we all have days where we just feel like breaking down and throwing a fit over the unfairness of this all when others can get pregnant at the drop of a hat. I am praying and keeping fingers tightly crossed that IUI works for both you and oneof14 so the struggle will be over!

AFM - Everything went great with ER this morning. They got 15 eggs and the doctor and nurses were very happy with that so I am as well. My dad took me in this morning since we still hadn't heard if the frozen sperm survived or if hubby had to go in for another TESE operation. He texted my dad while I was in the pre-op area that the frozen sperm survived so that was wonderful news ahead of time that he didn't need another operation. He came to the hospital after he heard to be with me in recovery. 

Everything went very smoothly. The IV was a little pinchy but the nurse who did it was awesome and kept me talking to distract me the whole time. Anesthesia was great! I woke up thinking I had accidentally fallen asleep during a doctors appointment at first but then I figured it out :) My nurses were all so wonderful and made the whole process very easy. I haven't had much more than some mild cramping so recovery is going great too.


----------



## drsquid

rae- yay for the great numbers and good defrost. cant wait to hear about mature rate and fertilization! glad you are feeling well

family- im 39 and never got mine tested either. only fsh


----------



## oneof14

Rae, so happy everything went well for you and that your DH's did have to have the Tese, looking forward to the update!! Not too long before you get your BFP!!

Dsquid, how are you feeling?


----------



## drsquid

oneof- im super tired. went to bed at 10 which was a mistake. shoulda gone to bed earlier. wanna try to hit the gym today which likely wont happen... gonna def go this weekend


----------



## L4hope

Glad everything went well Rae! Looking forward to hearing your updated over the next few days.


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> oneof- im super tired. went to bed at 10 which was a mistake. shoulda gone to bed earlier. wanna try to hit the gym today which likely wont happen... gonna def go this weekend

Kudos to you for going to the gym still. When is your ultrasound appointment to find out how many beans you have?


----------



## drsquid

oneof- well i havent done it yet. havent gone since 2 days before er. im feeling all ick and bloaty today too.. they said any day after the 12th but doc is going on vaca on the 13th which is fine cause im pissed at him anyway. but.. i dont know his partner and dont really wanna go to him. i emailed my ob to ask when i could come back to her but she is on vaca til monday. ill likely get someone at work to do one well before that anyway


----------



## oneof14

Haha, I love that you take charge and if someone cant do it, you do it youself. Did you go to the gym while you were stimming?? My doctor was so strict about me not going. Something about getting your ovary twisted. Which in my case, I was never in any danger of.


----------



## drsquid

oneof- i stopped doing impact stuff.. that is when you can get torsion. lifting is no biggie. you can also do the bike or elliptical etc. i was soo tired on lupron. im hoping i get out of work in time to get to my lifting class at 5.30 but it is unlikely. im not sure i have the willpower to go just ride the bike


----------



## Mammywannabe

hi all, hope you are doing well
i had my EC today and got 24 eggs very happy now just waiting for the call tomorrow that hopefully a good few fertilise...so nervous about it now

the EC itself was grand, was knocked out so didit feel anything was a bit groggy for about 30mins then went for brekkie. had cramps most of the day but nothing that a few panadol didnt fix.
the only thing that could go wrong the doc said was i could get ohss,which i really dont want
anyhow dont feel sick so hooefully not, the other thing was they found fluid in the ovary or womb i dont know which, so they will need to drain that,if they do a transfer in the next few days


the joys of ivf/icsi
hugs to all xxx


----------



## raelynn

Congrats on a successful ER Mammy!! Looks like we'll be TWWing it together!


----------



## MsTX

one of 14 & a family gal- Wishing you both success with your iui's and praying we all get our BFP's together!

raelynn and mammywannabe- congrats on making it through the egg retrieval! Now we can all suffer together until we can POAS! I am already dying to!

drsquid- What day past transfer did you test? I am really trying to hold off but man its hard! I think I might in the morning or wait until the morning after tomorrow. I dont know how much longer I can hold off.

To everyone I missed, im sorry and im wishing for the best for each of you. I haven't had too much time on my actual computer and its so hard to do the personals from my phone! I look forward to each of your updates and I hope to be updating with some good news soon!!!


----------



## raelynn

MsTx - What day are you on now? I can already feel the excitement so I'm sure waiting to test is going to be pure torture! Hopefully I can find something to distract myself or at least keep me busy.


----------



## NewbieMum

jmc111 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry i've been away for a couple days....been some rough days that's for sure....We received bad news that our cycle failed and i'm not pregnant. Then the receptionist tells me my RE is scheduled out till August 15th but she'll put us on the waiting list! WHA?!?!? I told her that we're in the cost sharing program and have to complete everything in 18 months so there's no way we can just wait around for a month and a half...I mean technically we probably could but there's no way I wanted to! Especially with frozen embryos....Anyways, the IVF nurse coordinator called me today and said no worries and got us an appointment for next Thursday so I only have to wait a week. Then it's on to our first FET approximately August 9th she said. Ugh, terrible terrible week so sorry i've been MIA and sorry for not doing personals...but im just too exhausted. Wishing you all luck and thinking of you all!

Sorry to hear


----------



## NewbieMum

I am supposed to wait on my period to show to contact the clinic. I have been on Lupron for 7 days. I have had the lightest spotting today. Should I be calling now? Or when I get a full flow? Or do you get a full flow on Lupron? Oh goodness....


----------



## drsquid

Mstx- 6 days post 5 day so 11 days. And it was super faint. Thought it was neg and went back to bed then looked a few min later and saw it wasn't but just barely. 

One of- lifted tonight. Yay. Was mostly hard cause I haven't been since the 11th. Now I'm crashing whih sucks cause im supposed to watch a friends band


----------



## MsTX

I will be 5dp5dt tomorrow so it might be a little early but if I do cave and test and its negative then I will know the trigger is out, right? That's what I'm telling myself. We will see. I will definitely keep y'all posted on when I do.


----------



## MsTX

Ok so I did a test late last night that was BFN, maybe a possible shadow. This was from this morning. You can't see it as well in the picture but its a noticeable light pink line!!! :happydance: I really hope this is the start of something good!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> afamilygal - I'm so sorry you're struggling with this. We all understand the strain this whole process puts on you so whine away! I think we all have days where we just feel like breaking down and throwing a fit over the unfairness of this all when others can get pregnant at the drop of a hat. I am praying and keeping fingers tightly crossed that IUI works for both you and oneof14 so the struggle will be over!
> 
> AFM - Everything went great with ER this morning. They got 15 eggs and the doctor and nurses were very happy with that so I am as well. My dad took me in this morning since we still hadn't heard if the frozen sperm survived or if hubby had to go in for another TESE operation. He texted my dad while I was in the pre-op area that the frozen sperm survived so that was wonderful news ahead of time that he didn't need another operation. He came to the hospital after he heard to be with me in recovery.
> 
> Everything went very smoothly. The IV was a little pinchy but the nurse who did it was awesome and kept me talking to distract me the whole time. Anesthesia was great! I woke up thinking I had accidentally fallen asleep during a doctors appointment at first but then I figured it out :) My nurses were all so wonderful and made the whole process very easy. I haven't had much more than some mild cramping so recovery is going great too.

15 eggs! Woohoo! Rae- that's wonderful! I am so happy to hear that the frozen sperm survived too- also great news!
that's funny that you didn't know where you were, I have had that before too, its a funny feeling. so glad the nurses were great, I love a good nurse, they really do make all the difference don't they? :)

thanks for the sweet words, you're a doll. I'm feeling better today, I think I might call my doctor and ask him about it all but for now I feel much calmer. 
Im 4dpIUI now and I'm really wanting a decaf tea but I heard that any amount of caffeine can relax the muscles and the muscles in your fallopian tubes can't work as hard to get a fertilized egg down the uterus where it needs to be. probably nonsense to be thinking one cup of decaf black tea might make a difference but I really want to feel like I did everything I could to avoid another ectopic. silly really... :) TTC... It's enough to drive a girl mad.
anyhoo! cant wait to hear the results on your eggys. :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Mammy- holy cow- 24 eggs?! goodness, that had to have hurt!! :) I hope OHSS stands far away! be sure to take it easy!

MsTX- WOOOHHOOOO!!!!!!! that is one very obvious line my dear!!! congratulations!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## oneof14

MsTX, I see it!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## raelynn

MsTX - That is so great! Congrats!!

Afamilygal - So glad you're doing better today

We got our fertilization report today. Out of my 15 egg, 11 were mature, but only 2 fertilized. I'm kind of sad that after all that we only have 2 little embryos but I have to remember that hubby's sample probably wasn't the greatest quality since we were only able to retrieve a few through the TESE operation. At least we have some and have a chance at having our biological children. Just praying our two embryos keep on growing


----------



## MsTX

Thanks girls! I just hope it keeps getting darker. I have my beta on July 5th so I will know for sure then. 

Raelynn- I didn't have a great fertilization report either so I know the feeling. I pray those 2 you got keep growing nicely. One is all you need!


----------



## Afamilygal

raelynn said:


> MsTX - That is so great! Congrats!!
> 
> Afamilygal - So glad you're doing better today
> 
> We got our fertilization report today. Out of my 15 egg, 11 were mature, but only 2 fertilized. I'm kind of sad that after all that we only have 2 little embryos but I have to remember that hubby's sample probably wasn't the greatest quality since we were only able to retrieve a few through the TESE operation. At least we have some and have a chance at having our biological children. Just praying our two embryos keep on growing

Rae darlin Im sorry. :( you are absolutely right to put a positive spin on this- you still have a lot that is in the 'good' column but I can hear that you are disappointed and I wish it had gone the way you had hoped it would. 
I have faith that these 2 (or at least one) will get to be children you hold in your arms. :hugs:
I was so sad when the dr told me that I could probably only expect one , MAYBE 2 embryos after IVF but he said "you only need one and the objective is really to end up with one baby right?" and he was right! I just have to adjust my expectations (easier said than done)
:hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

(pls accept my apologies...a wee bit long)
A family gal, I see you've posted your diagnosis of low ovarian reserve. Can I ask you how they mainly assessed that? My doc said she could only see 1 Antral follie remaining but didn't do the AMH test. My FSH varied wildly from one month to another (16/Feb, 6.5/Mar). Should I ask for an AMH test, is it more difinitive than u/s + FSH.
The fc hasn't been terribly aggressive with my treatment, a little chlomid and 1 iui and now I'm on 2 month natural break. I see the doc again July 23 and I think I'm going to beg her to get me in for IVF ASAP and tell her my concerns about how slow we're moving if i have 1antral follie left. I feel we're kind of dragging feet, puttering along. The nurse suggested that I couldn't do ivf if I haven't at least tried another iui and then proceeded to tell me I'm now also on a two month wait for any further treatment (had chlomid x3). I called back to the secretary & put myself on the IVF wait list anyway...deposit is paid, presentation is July 5th, we'll be ready to go! Before my appt, I think I'd do better knowing how you ladies, also diagnosed with depleted ovarian reserve, have been treated (how fast into IVF you've been 'triaged').
I lay awake every night thinking my chances of having a family are slipping out of my fingers. I know there's adoption and egg share, but you know how it is, selfishly I want to smile down on our jointly created little bundle of love.:cry:


----------



## Afamilygal

2have4kids said:


> (pls accept my apologies...a wee bit long)
> A family gal, I see you've posted your diagnosis of low ovarian reserve. Can I ask you how they mainly assessed that? My doc said she could only see 1 Antral follie remaining but didn't do the AMH test. My FSH varied wildly from one month to another (16/Feb, 6.5/Mar). Should I ask for an AMH test, is it more difinitive than u/s + FSH.
> The fc hasn't been terribly aggressive with my treatment, a little chlomid and 1 iui and now I'm on 2 month natural break. I see the doc again July 23 and I think I'm going to beg her to get me in for IVF ASAP and tell her my concerns about how slow we're moving if i have 1antral follie left. I feel we're kind of dragging feet, puttering along. The nurse suggested that I couldn't do ivf if I haven't at least tried another iui and then proceeded to tell me I'm now also on a two month wait for any further treatment (had chlomid x3). I called back to the secretary & put myself on the IVF wait list anyway...deposit is paid, presentation is July 5th, we'll be ready to go! Before my appt, I think I'd do better knowing how you ladies, also diagnosed with depleted ovarian reserve, have been treated (how fast into IVF you've been 'triaged').
> I lay awake every night thinking my chances of having a family are slipping out of my fingers. I know there's adoption and egg share, but you know how it is, selfishly I want to smile down on our jointly created little bundle of love.:cry:

Hi 2Havemorekids, I probably am not going to be of much use to you since I only recently got told by my Dr that he believes my ovarian reserve to be low. We only know this as I started doing the IVF and it got canceled since I was having what he believed to be a poor response on a fairly high amount of Gonal F with the long protocol (lupron)
He still doesn't know why this happened (I'm 28) and all my previous tests have been in the normal range. I have never had an AMH but if this IUI doesnt work Ill be going in for another round of tests to see what they say. (I already have the paperwork just in case!)
so basically, they weren't able to tell there was an issue until I was knee deep into it. as far as I can tell, none of the tests are definitive but I think if you insisted on another test, you would get it. I don't see how it could hurt.

I totally get wanting your own (if you can) after all, who wouldn't right?
speaking of which, I just asked my sister if she would be at all open to it and she said her fiance is not comfortable with it and that if they were to even think about it, we would need to wait until after she has had at least one (maybe 2 ) children. so that's not much of an option anymore which makes me so sad... :cry: I know its a lot to ask, I really do but I would never have even hesitated if the roles were reversed.

sorry if I wasn't much help. GL!!


----------



## drsquid

rae- im sorry.. did you guys do icsi? hope your 2 are nice and strong embies =)

mstx- wow time went fast.. and that is what mine looked like on day 6. yay


----------



## raelynn

Yes, we did ICSI. That was our only option given the limited sample we had. I'm ok with just having 2 (of course some backups would have been ideal) but just really really hoping nothing goes wrong and they continue to develop.


----------



## Afamilygal

they will, they will!!! (the embys will grow dance)
:happydance::dance::headspin:

we've all the emoticons working for you!! x


----------



## MsTX

*Update:*
Here are pics of the test I took this morning 6dp5dt. Its definitely getting darker!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 17









2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ninamama

Hi ladies, Im probably a bit late in joining this thread, but wanted to share my story with you as I dont really have anyone to speak to about this. My history is I have had 2 unexplained mcs and 2 ectopic pregnancies, one of which caused a removal of my left tube. That all happened during the course of two years, then I didnt get pregnant again for 18months. I was referred for IVF to the Lister clinic in London, but the cost was pretty intimidating. I then went back to Belgium to speak with a specialist there, I am Belgian and we can have 6 cycles done for free there on the NHS. I was able to start immediately, which was great. I managed to get 15 eggs retrieved, although sadly only 2 were of a decent quality. We had one embie put back and the other was frozen. I didnt feel any symptoms at all during the 2ww and when I tested at 7dp3dt I got a negative. I fished the test out of the bin to double check and saw a really faint line, but according to the test, this can happen if you look at the test after more than 10mins. I retested two days later and again got a very faint line, but this time within the test time, but as I didnt feel pregnant at all, and actually had period like cramping, I thought it was probably residual hcg from the trigger. I got my beta test done on Friday and thank the lord, I am pregnant, my beta was 281 and progesterone was 142. I hope this post can inspire you guys who dont have symptoms or who are getting a very faint bfp and are unsure about it. Im still terrified of it all going wrong and dont really have anyone to speak to about this, but hope you all have some great news coming and we can all expect a little miracle in 9 months time.


----------



## MsTX

ninamama- Congrats and thanks for the encouraging words! How far along are you now?


----------



## ninamama

Thank you MsTX - your hpts look very promising! About the dates, I dont really know. The first day of self injections was the 30th of May. My LMP was at the start of May, I had a three week period during the puffing so my cycle was completely out of tune. I had the retrieval done on the 14th of June and the ET on the 17th. Im 14 days passed the ET today.


----------



## amylou123

Thanks for the encouragement ninamama! 

Congratulations MsTx- looks like great news!

afamilygal- so sad to hear about your situation. I think it's really hard for people who have never been through infertility struggles to understand how difficult it is.


----------



## raelynn

Great line MsTx! Praying it just gets darker and darker each day!

I got the call this morning that our little embryos are still going strong! One is a 2 cell and one is a 4 cell! They're transferring them tomorrow morning!


----------



## MsTX

Thats great news raelynn! I'm so happy to hear that!


----------



## Afamilygal

Yay! Lots of happy news! Congrats to ma tx for some awesome bfps, horray to Rae for your wonderful embryos! Gl tomorrow dear! 
And that's a happy story from Nina- congrats on your bfp after such a long struggle!
Hi Amy! Hugs!

Afm, now in LA. The show is tonight! SO Excited!!
Feeling good, normal. Some cramping now and then- could be anything! Nothing out of the norm save some sharp pain in my left ovary area. Hope it's not a cyst or something scarier!!
Hope you are all doing well and feeling good. 
Hugs!!


----------



## amylou123

Rae- that sounds like great news about the powerhouse embryos! good luck with the transfer tomrrow!

familygal- when are you going to test? we're keeping our fingers crossed that everything goes well for you!
It's great that you have the concert to distract from the wait. DH and I both bought ourselves things so that we had something to get excited about for a bit- I got a new bike. I know, the bike doesn't make much sense but I figure I'll use Murphy's law to my advantage and hope that I won't be able to ride it for a year or so! I realize my thought process is pretty convoluted but I really needed something to look forward to. 

I started my stims last night. I was getting pretty bad hot flashes and night sweats on the lupron alone. I was having trouble sleeping for a few nights because I woke up drenched a few times each night. Anyone else have trouble with this? Hopefully it won't get worse with the new meds.


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey all. gad to hear we are all getting there slowly but surely
mstx that is defo a line....faint but defo there....super congrats to you girl..hope i wont be too long behind ya!!!!

the clinic was on today are our little embies are progressing nicely enough aiming for a day 5 transfer but wil know tomorrow whether or not it will be a day 3.....i dont mind which ever is the best for us......getting excited now.....another step along the way

but its still scary as it still can go horribly wrong but im praying and hpoing what will be able to get to blast stage ideally and some left for freezing...that is an ideal situ

glad all is everything is going alright for everyone

hope all is good with everyone
love hearing everyones updates
hugs to all
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## drsquid

Mstx- this may sound weird but... Don't keep testing you are gonna make yourself nuts trying to decide if they are darker. A line is a line is positive. You are getting a beta right? I just see so many people getting upset cause a line looks a smidge lighter one day etc. you are preggo :)

Rae- fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## MsTX

Drsquid- I agree completely! Thanks for the advice. I wanted to make sure it was getting darker but now that I know I think I will stop. I have my beta on thursday. I can't wait!!! How are you feeling? Got any new symptoms?


----------



## drsquid

mstx- yay for reassuring yourself and i cant wait for your beta. by then the numbers are gonna be crazy high. umm im just really tired. oh and today i started having to pee every 5 mins it feels like. and i keep not being able to find anything i wanna eat. nothing sounds bad per se, but nothing sounds good and lots of stuff just doesnt taste right. had a fab chicken sandwich though. oh and first weird really bad smell. at trader joes today there ws this horrible reek from the bananas./ good thing i dont like them anyway, i wouldnt have been able to get near them


----------



## L4hope

Raelyn, good luck tomorrow! Glad to see your two embies are doing well. This will be it and you won't have to worry about the ones that didn't fertilize!!

Ninamomma, it's always good to hear others having positive outcomes! Congrats on your 
Bfp!

Mstx, exciting to see another bfp in the making!!

Familygal, I'm sorry to hear you have disappointing news from your doc :( 
It was perfect timing for you to get away and have some fun! I hope you are having a blast and letting everything go right now!!

Afm, I have my appt tomorrow morning and will find out what my doc thinks about my estrogen levels and I'm really really hoping that I'll be able to proceed with everything as planned.


----------



## NewbieMum

I start stims tonight. I can't believe we are here. I guess it is cruise control from here on out. 

Any advice?


----------



## MsTX

Newbiemum- don't worry, you will do great! It's much easier than you think it will be :)

L4hope- good luck at your appt today!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Ms Tx! Gosh I was so nervous about this appt. I was shaking and everything! But thankfully it went pretty well even though my day 3 estroidal was high, they are letting us proceed with the shared risk program, just we won't get a full refund if it doesn't work. But I'm sure it will work! Whew!!! Big weight off my shoulders. But then also making everything so real! Went over all the medications and signed consents. I start Lupron on Thursday. One annoying thing happened. Someone forgot to give me the information sheet for my trial transfer so I didn't know I needed to have a full bladder. They had to reschedule it for next week. I just can't stay away from the place! All in all I'm happy and excited to get things started!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Hi everyone - I have been reading forums through my IVF experience but just now posting and this is my first one. Our first IVF cycle failed last year, ended in April. Second cycle started in June and I'm on my 4th day of stims. I was devastated when we got our BFN last year but I'm hopeful and ready for this round. I've been doing acupuncture for over a year now and also took supplements the last few months (stopped before my IVF cycle). Also giving DH supplements which he just "loves" (not). Anyway, glad to join you girls...:flower:


----------



## raelynn

Hey ladies, ET went well this morning. We transferred back both our embryos now just praying they decide to stick around.


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Raelynn - keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## L4hope

Glad your transfer went well Raelynn! Stick embies stick!!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi ladies,

Hoping I could join you all. I've been on my stims for 6 days now with egg collection planned for Monday 9th July (although I'm sure anything could happen!!)
I went for a scan today and I've only got three follies in each ovary. 
Am a but gutted if I'm honest but my consultant tried to reassure me that it's quality and not quantity??? 
Anyway, hope everyone else is doing well!! On with the stims!! 
Xx


----------



## Afamilygal

Hiya ladies! Hello to the new comers! Welcome and good luck with your cycles! Let's get some more BPFs on this thread gals! 
Wanted to drop a quick note to say yay to rae on her transfer!! :happydance:
Exciting... When is beta?

Had a ton of fun at the concert, didn't meet Ben Harper but he was amazing and our seats were incredible!!
Super fun, I needed that.
Still having cramping, such a nuisance cause it is probably nothing but I can't help but wonder. I'm exhausted from staying up last night! Nap time!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Afamilygal

amylou123 said:


> Rae- that sounds like great news about the powerhouse embryos! good luck with the transfer tomrrow!
> 
> familygal- when are you going to test? we're keeping our fingers crossed that everything goes well for you!
> It's great that you have the concert to distract from the wait. DH and I both bought ourselves things so that we had something to get excited about for a bit- I got a new bike. I know, the bike doesn't make much sense but I figure I'll use Murphy's law to my advantage and hope that I won't be able to ride it for a year or so! I realize my thought process is pretty convoluted but I really needed something to look forward to.
> 
> I started my stims last night. I was getting pretty bad hot flashes and night sweats on the lupron alone. I was having trouble sleeping for a few nights because I woke up drenched a few times each night. Anyone else have trouble with this? Hopefully it won't get worse with the new meds.

Hi! Yay to your Stims! Won't be long now! :D
I like your bike gift, very cute. Bikes are so much fun!
I'm not going to test until about 14 dpiui. try to hold off on the crazy for as long as possible. :winkwink:

I had little trouble on lupron. A few hot flashes and headaches. Did they cut down ther dose now you're on Stims??


----------



## raelynn

Afamilygal - So happy the concert was a great break for you! It sounds like a blast.

My beta is scheduled for July 13. Seems so far away now but hoping it comes quickly


----------



## drsquid

famly- bummer on not meeting him
 
rae- yay on being pupo


afm- *preg mention*
afm -progesterone was greater than 80 (and nurse said something about having to dilute it to get a read). they told me to stop my progesterone supplement and they will retest thursday.. yay for no more goo.. didnt realize they were doing a beta too.. it was 1369 (or 1389 gotta ask again i got distracted after she told me). also told them that im going for my us with my ob rather than having it at the ivf clinic cause my doc will be on vaca and i dont know his partner at all so that just seemed weird and ick to me to go to an old dude i dont know rather than my ob who i like.. they said today theyd prefer me to do my us at the ivf clinic.. told them no problem if they do it free cause im out of pocket and have insurance with my ob. we will see what they decide *end mention*


----------



## NewbieMum

raelynn said:


> Hey ladies, ET went well this morning. We transferred back both our embryos now just praying they decide to stick around.

Praying for you


----------



## amylou123

rae- great news about the successful transfer!

drsquid-that's really exciting that you are starting to talk about the ob!

familygal- they did cut down on my lupron dose about a day or two before I started my stims and I've been sleeping much better and not having hot flashes recently. There were a few days that I almost left work early because of it. 
The concert sounds like tons of fun!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

everhopeful - good luck. Don't be discouraged by the numbers, true that quality matters and hope your retrieval is successful. Mine should be next week but don't know my follie info until Thursday morning with my first sono after I started stims.


----------



## Afamilygal

Rae- I know what you mean about beta feeling far away. It it will be here soon! Yay! Exciting!! Can't remember if you said you would test before beta or not..
And the concert was what I needed. Fun is so crucial at crappy times to help remind us that it's not all bad. Sometimes it can feel that way.

Amy- so glad the new dose is better for you.:)

DrSq- the talk about OBs is exciting indeed!!


----------



## raelynn

I'll probably cave and test before. I don't know how long I can hold out though. I'm already itching to know and I know it is waaay too early. I hate waiting.


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful girl- thanks for your kind words. I should be having my egg retrieval on Monday 9th or Tuesday 10th. I have my final scan this Saturday. Really nervous and excited! Hope your scan goes well on Thursday and good luck for your retrieval! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Rae- congrats on being pupo!!


----------



## raelynn

hopeful girl and everhopeful - Good luck on your upcoming retrievals! I hope every thing goes smoothly and you get some good quality eggs!


I've got some mild cramping today. Hopefully it is just those embryos working on snuggling in.


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Rae- when I fell preg with my son I had lots of cramping! Fingers crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I had my fet transfer yesterday but I'm freaking out, I had diarrhora last night I'm worried, sorry tmi, has anyone else had this??


----------



## everhopeful

Babyhope- I am sure everything is fine!! Rest up today! Xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Only two more ultrasounds before E.R. ....prayers needed:)


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey all, 
I am back today from ET, it went well.
Got one 5day blast put back was kind of hoping for 2 but they dont put back 2 in our clinic!
the nurses said it was the best embie it could be,so I am very happy for that.
so to the waiting game now...agh OTD is july 16th, so have to try and not go insane until then x

how is everyone doing?????? anyone on the 2WW with me?????
hugs and best wishes to all
we are on our own now which is kind of sad....as no more interaction with clinic!
going to try and relax a bit today back to normal tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## amylou123

babyhope2011- I had a fet in January. I don't remember having diarrhea but I had a BFN so my experience wasn't indicative of much. It doesn't seem like it should affect things though. 

Missannabelle- good luck on the remaining u/s! I'm going in tomorrow for my first u/s on stims and hoping to have the retrieval next week. 

mammywannabe- congrats on the successful ET!


----------



## ninamama

Hey babyhope, if your on progesterone supplements its a known side effect. Sorry for the tmi but I go from the runs one day to constipation the next, my belly is also really swollen and I had bad wind! :blush: The joys the joys... It freaked me out so much I called my doctor and he said we need to avoid carbs where possible and eat a protein rich diet after IVF as the drugs are known to really mess up the digestive system. That means fish, chicken, boneless meat, skimmed milk, green veg, etc, I had to google it as I wasnt sure where to find protein but have a look. Since I stopped eating so much carbs, my digestive system seems to have sorted itself out and my belly aches less. Hope this helps :winkwink:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hello all! This is just a quick post to say hello and that I hope all of you are doing well!
Happy 4th for all you Americans out there!
Xo


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all. How is everyone?

Mammy congrats on your ET!! Fingers crossed for you!

I seem to have caught a chest infection and am really worried about not being able to shift it in time for Monday ER!! Think I might need antibiotics but don't want to do anything to harm follie growth??

Xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Missannabelle- good luck on the remaining u/s! I'm going in tomorrow for my first u/s on stims and hoping to have the retrieval next week.[/QUOTE said:

> How did yours go? This was also my first u/s on stims. Things went well I think. They are calling this afternoon with instructions. I have 17 eggs on my left and 13 on my right. Tummy has been tender and bloated for the past few days. Mild headache. My retrieval is next week as well:)


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Everhopeful - Thanks, had my US today but not time to count follies yet. Looks like we will try again on Monday with possible ER end of next week. Pretty darn bloated and achy so thought I'd have more development but trying to be patient :dohh:

Just call your RE about the antibiotics if your Dr. wants to prescribe some. I think my first round I had an infection either just before stims or during stims and mine said it was okay but better to be safe.


Raelynn - Thanks! Putting major good sticky vibes out there for your embies!!!

:happydance:


----------



## drsquid

babyhope- dont worry the embryos cant fall out. 

mammy- yay fingers crossed

ever- hope you feel better! 

afm- i got nothing. just crazy crazy tired. ate too much yesterday which was most uncomfortable. stomach is not happy today. got progesterone rechecked today (it was still high monday so they told me to stop supplementing and get rechecked today to see if i can stay without supplement, fingers crossed,).


----------



## amylou123

Missannabelle- my u/s this morning went well. I lost count of the number of follicles he counted but there were a few 10-12mm ones. I'm a bit worried about OHSS since my estrogen levels shot up in my last cycle and i ended with a level of 5900. They are taking a more conservative approach this time and say my levels are right on track so far- (188) at the first blood test on Tuesday, not sure about today's levels though. 

It seems like your u/s went well. 13 and 17 follicles seem great. I've also been feeling really bloated, mostly within the last day or two. 
When is your next u/s? I'm supposed to go back in on Saturday.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

amylou123 said:


> Missannabelle- my u/s this morning went well. I lost count of the number of follicles he counted but there were a few 10-12mm ones. I'm a bit worried about OHSS since my estrogen levels shot up in my last cycle and i ended with a level of 5900. They are taking a more conservative approach this time and say my levels are right on track so far- (188) at the first blood test on Tuesday, not sure about today's levels though.
> 
> It seems like your u/s went well. 13 and 17 follicles seem great. I've also been feeling really bloated, mostly within the last day or two.
> When is your next u/s? I'm supposed to go back in on Saturday.

I will have to ask what the numbers were for the bloodwork. They have just been saying looks good - no specifics. My next ultrasound is also on Saturday and I should get a firm retrieval date by Saturday afternoon - hopefully. Are you doing ICSI too?


----------



## MsTX

Hey everyone! Just got the call from my doctor. My first beta was 126 10dp5dt. I go in again on Saturday to recheck to make sure its doubling. Wish me luck!

How is everyone in the 2ww doing? Any early testers? I know its so hard to hold off!

Also, good luck to everyone who is stimming or in the middle of treatment right now. Its tough but it flies by when you look back on it. I have my fingers crossed for every one of you!


----------



## Jesdene

Hi all, 
Mind if I join in? I've read some of posts but thought I'd join in!
Started buserelin in June. Had scan on tuesday. Lining was nice and thin and so i have started menopur. Done two days now. Just glad to be on next stp! Quite painful when injecting and headache yesterday but it's all worth it I hope!! 

Hope you all ok today


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful- its great that you are progressing well!! Monday will be here before you know it! Have you tried a hot water bottle for bloatedness?

MsTx- fingers and toes crossed for you!! 

Jesdene- welcome!

AFM feeling a bit better after restful ish day! My consultant asked me not to take the antibiotics if possible so I'm going to try everything possible before I give in!!! Although if I feel worse tomorrow think I might start as I would hate to be sent away from ER for being too ill! 

Hope you are all well!
Xx


----------



## amylou123

MsTx- good luck with the next beta!

Jesdene- welcome. The menopur stings for me too. 

Missannabelle- We aren't doing ICSI. I guess they think DH levels are good enough. I think the only reason they told me my first estrogen level was because I was asking about OHSS. Although I think I'll ask for all the estrogen levels from now on since is nice to have another indication of how things are going.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I'm off to the IVF presentation tonight with the OH. Is there anything you wish you would have known from the get go that wasn't really explained? I have a hard time following your lingo but am watching (lurking if you will lol) and hoping hard for your BFP's!! 

For example, when MsTx says "beta was 126 10dp5dt", I'm assuming this means she's had the IVF and like Dr Squid is watching HCG double? 10 days past 5 day incubation? lol please excuse my educated guess :)


----------



## hopefulmama11

Been lurking for awhile. I go in for my baseline tomorrow to hopefully starts meds on Monday, the 9th. We are strictly mf but my husband already had his tese last week so we have three vials of frozen sperm. Yeah! Very nervous and excited.

Congrats to everyone who is in2ww or pupo. I hope to be there by the end of this month.


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey all
on day 1 after ET, back to work tomorrow...
slowly trying to get back to normal..and really trying to keep my mind busy with anything but pregancy thoughts!!!

dont feel anything diff at all, not bloated today which is great...
just so nervous, the clinic rang today we have 7 frozen....so thats good news..
roll on the 16th for blood test,my clinic doesnt do beta testing...so it is really a waiting game.

hope all is good with everyone


----------



## NewbieMum

Wow it all happens so quickly. I am day 4 of bravelle/menopur. They increased my dosage yesterday. I have us & be tomorrow to see what's cooking. Good luck to the two week waiters.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

amylou123 said:


> MsTx- good luck with the next beta!
> 
> Jesdene- welcome. The menopur stings for me too.
> 
> Missannabelle- We aren't doing ICSI. I guess they think DH levels are good enough. I think the only reason they told me my first estrogen level was because I was asking about OHSS. Although I think I'll ask for all the estrogen levels from now on since is nice to have another indication of how things are going.

Amylou123 - I will have to ask them what the estrogen levels are tomorrow when they call. I am a little worried because I just lowered my follistim to 125 from 150 last night and I was supposed to go back Saturday for an ultrasound, but the nurse called today and said to lower my follistim down to 50 and come back in tomorrow for bloodwork. Should I be worried? If my levels are high - would they cancel my cycle? Is there anything I can do or eat the help?


----------



## amylou123

Missannabelle- I think OHSS is a risk later in the cycle, especially with the trigger. It sounds like they might just be adapting the meds to work with how your body responds- hopefully they'll be able to change things up a bit and get things on the right track so you won't have to worry about OHSS later. I know it's stressful but try not to worry (i know... easier said than done)


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Just venting for a moment... :cry: difficult time with Aetna Specialty Pharmacy yesterday and today. I had my first US after stims yesterday and my IVF nurse called and said my Estrogen was 573 and seems like things are progressing and they actually want to see me Sunday a.m. not Monday. But also said I needed a little more stim meds from pharmacy to get me through first of next week. Well long story short and many phone calls, the Aetna nurse basically told me that she won't send more meds and sounds like I'm not progressing and given my age if the stims I'm on aren't working that maybe protocol won't continue - (I'm 38). Of course I burst into tears (thanks hormones). Trying not to listen to her since she isn't my nurse and she is working for the insurance but it was hard to listen to her say all that and I feel like she gave a bit too much of an opinion without talking to my Dr. office about it first. Really stressed me out but I'm taking deep breaths and headed to acupuncture soon so that will help too. I'm not going to be discouraged and I"m going in on Sunday AM for another US to see if my follies are progressing. Here's hoping...

Hope all the rest of you ladies out there are having a good Friday and in good spirits!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama11

So I am so excited right now. Just got th call from the clinic and levels looked great and I can start meds on Monday. Can't believe we FINALLY get to start our first cycle. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MsTX

hopefulgirl- So sorry you are having trouble with your supplier. I wouldn't worry about what they say and just listen to your doctor. They know what they are talking about. I almost had to buy more medicine and I had 14 mature eggs. Sometimes they just have to adjust the dosage. You can always have them call it into a different pharmacy and pay out of pocket if your insurance is not willing to cover it. I know its not ideal but you dont want to turn back this late in the process. Good luck!

Hopefulmama- Yay! That is great news! Congrats on getting everything started. It goes by faster than you think it will. I remember getting that same call and now it seems like its been quite a while. Good luck on your cycle!!!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Thanks ms tx. I've seen all of your posts and I hope your beta goes well tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MsTX

Thank you so much, i sure do too! I will post as soon as I hear anything :)


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's finally got AF today dohh:) and will be starting the birth control on Sunday. Anyone remember having any side effects from it all? 

So excited to get this IVF/ICSI journey started :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## MsTX

Good luck to you! I had side effects from the birth control. It made my boobs very sore and I was very hungry the whole time I was on it. I had only ever taken it for 1 month so I felt a difference but it wasn't bad.


----------



## never2late70

MsTX said:


> Good luck to you! I had side effects from the birth control. It made my boobs very sore and I was very hungry the whole time I was on it. I had only ever taken it for 1 month so I felt a difference but it wasn't bad.

Yikes and I already gained 12 pounds from the dang "Clomoody" (Clomid)
Poo! I only have to take it for 3 weeks so hopefully I can maintain my weight.
Dr says I am right where I need to be weight wise.

Thank you. Good luck with your Beta. Was this your first round of IVF?

~Angie


----------



## MsTX

No problem :) I gained about 10lbs when i was doing clomid aslo. This was my first round of IVF. I lost both my tubes to ectopics 5 months apart so IVF was what we needed to get it done. I have to say, after 3 1/2 years of TTC I really do feel like this is it for us. Thanks for the luck :)


----------



## never2late70

MsTX said:


> No problem :) I gained about 10lbs when i was doing clomid aslo. This was my first round of IVF. I lost both my tubes to ectopics 5 months apart so IVF was what we needed to get it done. I have to say, after 3 1/2 years of TTC I really do feel like this is it for us. Thanks for the luck :)

:hugs::hugs:

:happydance: You got this!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Never2late what kind of bcps are you on? I was on apri and didn't feel much effects. Of course I was on bcps forever and actually liked being on them bc my skin was really good. Only three weeks on them and you should be fine.


----------



## never2late70

hopefulmama11 said:


> Never2late what kind of bcps are you on? I was on apri and didn't feel much effects. Of course I was on bcps forever and actually liked being on them bc my skin was really good. Only three weeks on them and you should be fine.

Not sure. I will take a look when I get home from work. Something with estradiol I know that :shrug:


----------



## raelynn

Hopeful Girl said:


> Just venting for a moment... :cry: difficult time with Aetna Specialty Pharmacy yesterday and today. I had my first US after stims yesterday and my IVF nurse called and said my Estrogen was 573 and seems like things are progressing and they actually want to see me Sunday a.m. not Monday. But also said I needed a little more stim meds from pharmacy to get me through first of next week. Well long story short and many phone calls, the Aetna nurse basically told me that she won't send more meds and sounds like I'm not progressing and given my age if the stims I'm on aren't working that maybe protocol won't continue - (I'm 38). Of course I burst into tears (thanks hormones). Trying not to listen to her since she isn't my nurse and she is working for the insurance but it was hard to listen to her say all that and I feel like she gave a bit too much of an opinion without talking to my Dr. office about it first. Really stressed me out but I'm taking deep breaths and headed to acupuncture soon so that will help too. I'm not going to be discouraged and I"m going in on Sunday AM for another US to see if my follies are progressing. Here's hoping...
> 
> Hope all the rest of you ladies out there are having a good Friday and in good spirits!!! :thumbup:

I use Aetna Specialty Pharmacy too and they are never very pleasant. I feel your pain! When they leave messages, they give you no information at all just a call back number. I felt really clueless each time having to call back in and saying I'm guessing this is what they wanted me to call for. Also, when I had to do a rush order on meds since my trigger date got pushed back they were rude and kept saying they didn't know if they could process it in time when I told them my doctor had sent it in 2 days prior (Aetna just let it sit and never authorized it). I am glad we have some coverage but they could definitely treat their customers nicer!



never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's finally got AF today dohh:) and will be starting the birth control on Sunday. Anyone remember having any side effects from it all?
> 
> So excited to get this IVF/ICSI journey started :happydance:
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

I had side effects on BCP too - breast tenderness, bloating, headaches, and change in what foods I like. They weren't terrible but I was glad to be done with it!


MsTX - Good luck with your next beta!

I'm still trying to wait patiently but this 2ww sucks! One week to go. I tested out my trigger this morning so not sure when I'll test next week.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all! 

I had my last scan today and ER is now on Tuesday at 9am. Not a huge amount of follies(only 6) but hopefully there will be one good one there!!
Any advice for ER??

Thanks, xx


----------



## MsTX

Hello! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today? I am waiting on the call for my second beta results! 

everhopeful- Good luck with your retrieval! 

Drsquid- How are you doing/feeling?


----------



## amylou123

missannabelle- did everything work out okay with your meds?

Hopeful girl- That sounds incredibly frustrating about the pharmacy. It seems crazy that they can tell you that without consulting with your doctors. 

I went for my second u/s this morning. It looks like I'll be doing the trigger on Monday for a Wednesday er. We'll see what they say when they call this afternoon.


----------



## MsTX

amylou- That is great news! Good luck at your retrieval!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Amylou - thanks for asking:) I was a lot under the weather yesterday, but am feeling better today. The phlebotomist actually said - you look better than you did yesterday..lol I went in this morning and the Dr. said I am cooked (done?). I asked him what my estrogen was and he said 2600. My lining is 13mil. I had an egg at 20 and one at 17.5, so they scheduled my retreival for Monday. I am feeling better just by knowing it will be over soon. Are there side effects from the trigger shot?


----------



## hopefulmama11

Congrats Miss Annabelle. I haven't had my Er yet so have no advice but I'm sure it will go great. Your numbers sound good.


----------



## everhopeful

Missanabelle- I'm a day behind you! I used to take the trigger shot with my clomid cycles. I didn't really feel any side effects. It will give you a positive on a HPT for up to 10 days after you take it but other than that I really didn't have any side effects from it.
Good luck on Monday. Hope it all goes very well! X


----------



## MsTX

Second beta came back at 262 from 126. It was 48 hours exactly between them. The doctor was pleased and set my first Ultrasound for 7/25!!!


----------



## Mammywannabe

MsTX said:


> Second beta came back at 262 from 126. It was 48 hours exactly between them. The doctor was pleased and set my first Ultrasound for 7/25!!!

Thats great news mstx...well done

the TWW is terrible isnt it, i am finding it tough enough,compared to all the injections etc!!!!


----------



## MsTX

It is! Now im just thrown right back into another TWW until I get an ultrasound. I will feel much more confident when we get to see a heartbeat but for now this is as good as it gets and I'm happy :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks ladies! I will keep you guys posted:)


----------



## hopefulmama11

Ms tx awesome. Congrats!


----------



## drsquid

Mstx- yay so happy for you


----------



## MsTX

Thanks girls :)


----------



## NewbieMum

MsTX said:


> Second beta came back at 262 from 126. It was 48 hours exactly between them. The doctor was pleased and set my first Ultrasound for 7/25!!!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Congrats MsTX! So glad things are going well!


----------



## everhopeful

MsTx- congratulations!!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies, I'm in my 2 ww I'm driving myself in sane I feel completely normal so scared it hasn't worked, did any of u have any symptoms?
Congrats the bfps! X


----------



## everhopeful

Babyhope- that's great!! Did you have 2 embies put back? Xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Yeah 2 5 day blasts! I'm just trying 2 stay positive right now. Xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Baby hope, when's your beta? I'm not looking forward to the 2ww but I'm sure everything will be fine. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## jmc111

Hi everyone! I've been MIA for awhile now...just been so down in the dumps after our failed cycle. Wanted to log on quick and say congrats to MsTx and DrSquid!! Good luck to all the others in the middle of stims and TWW!! I'm sorry i've been missing but it's just been tough. 

Went for our follow up appt on Thursday and looks like we're on schedule for our FET on August 9th...wish I could say im excited for it but at least it's moving forward...


----------



## amylou123

Jmc- I'm sorry to hear that you've been down. It's good that they were able to freeze some embryos. The Fet cycle is much easier to deal with since there so so many fewer meds. I've also heard that its better (all around) since your body doesn't have to go through the stress of stimming then straight into pregnancy- it gives your body a chance to recover before starting the pregnancy. Hopefully August will come fast for you!


----------



## Afamilygal

good luck with ER MissAnnabelle, Everhopeful and Amy!!!
(hope I didn't miss anyone :s )
wishing all of you the best of luck!!

Ms TX- congrats, thats wonderful news!! do you think there is one or two?

DrSquid- hows it going with you? have you had your u/s yet? 
(sorry I tried to go a few pages back but I've missed a good few days so sorry if you guys have already answered these q's!)

rae- how are you feeling dear? getting close to beta right?

jmc- Im sorry this has been tough but you do hear of a lot of women who get their BFPs with the frozen embies. I still have much hope for you.

oneof14- how are you feeling love?

congrats on starting your cycles to those of you who are beginning- GL to you all!

afm- AF is due today or tomorrow, I bet Ill start spotting today. I have prepared myself for that. I didn't really think this was going to work so hopefully I won't be too sad. After all, it isnt even the worst news I'll have had in the past 3 weeks!! (trying to stay positive- it isn't easy)
hugs to you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

sorry double post


----------



## raelynn

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in my 2 ww I'm driving myself in sane I feel completely normal so scared it hasn't worked, did any of u have any symptoms?
> Congrats the bfps! X

The 2ww is driving me mad as well. My beta is Friday and that still seems forever away. I don't really have any symptoms other than my boobs swelling up and being a bit tender (I'm assuming this is from the meds) I've had some slight cramping the last couple days but thats about it. I wouldn't worry about symptoms though because the meds will cause most of them and I've heard plenty of pregnancy success stories with no symptoms at all.



jmc111 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been MIA for awhile now...just been so down in the dumps after our failed cycle. Wanted to log on quick and say congrats to MsTx and DrSquid!! Good luck to all the others in the middle of stims and TWW!! I'm sorry i've been missing but it's just been tough.
> 
> Went for our follow up appt on Thursday and looks like we're on schedule for our FET on August 9th...wish I could say im excited for it but at least it's moving forward...

So sorry that you are struggling. I can imagine it is terribly hard! I'm really worried about this not working myself because we don't even know where to go from here. We have no frosties and hubby isn't sure if he wants to go through another TESE operation or not if this doesn't work especially since we have to pay for both IVF and his operation....we may have to switch to donor at that point. I've heard lots of success stories from FET so hopefully this is the key for you and you'll be on your way to your BFP very soon!



Afamilygal said:


> rae- how are you feeling dear? getting close to beta right?
> 
> afm- AF is due today or tomorrow, I bet Ill start spotting today. I have prepared myself for that. I didn't really think this was going to work so hopefully I won't be too sad. After all, it isnt even the worst news I'll have had in the past 3 weeks!! (trying to stay positive- it isn't easy)
> hugs to you all!!! :hugs:

I'm doing ok. Struggling with the wait and really worried this won't work. We're not really sure where to go from here if it doesn't work so I'm really scared that we don't have any sort of plan. I've had some light cramping the last few days so not sure if that is a good or bad sign. Beta is Friday.

Really hoping this IUI works for you!!


----------



## MsTX

Afamilygal- I'm really not sure. I've read so many different beta stories and they are all different but if I had to take a guess i am going to say 1 since my numbers didn't triple or anything. We will see in 2 1/2 weeks!!!


----------



## jmc111

Amylou- thanks for the support hun...I've heard good things with FET's so im still hopeful but I was so dang positive with our first cycle! How are things coming along with you?! I am going to go back a few pages and read so I can get updated on you gals

Afamilygal - hi hun...how are you hanging in there?? Did you get your beta or are you just testing or just waiting for AF? You said you are expecting her today or tomorrow but can't remember if you had a beta as well. Thanks for keeping hope for me....I need all I can get!! 

raelynn - hi hun! Glad to see you are in your TWW!!! Almost there! Don't give up hope yet....I can't wait to see your good news on Friday. Thanks for your kind words...it's been tough but it could be worse and that's all I keep trying to remind myself. I can't imagine being in your position though with your poor hubby having to go through the operation. Is your DH ok with donor?? That would be tough to do the operation again...poor guy. I realllyyyyyy hope that you don't even have to worry about that anymore and that you get your BFP on Friday!!


----------



## NewbieMum

Day 6....kinda uncomfortable. They went down on meds. I think ihabe 10-12 follicles, but they are small. Did the second. U/s today.


----------



## everhopeful

Jmc- I'm so sorry. We haven't thought about what to do if this doesn't work. We've used all our savings for this chance and I'm not going to have any extras for freezing!
Everything crossed for you that Aug works!!

AFM- I have just taken my trigger shot and have to be up in London bright and early on Tuesday.

Really hope you are all well and very good luck to those on the 2WW!

Xx


----------



## L4hope

Ive been away for the weekend and this page always moves so fast. I know Im missing ladies but I'll try to do better this week!

Jmc, I'm sorry you are going through this disappointment. It's understandable you had to take a break and feel sad. I know it's one of my fears, but I'm sure it is for all of us after ttc for so long. I'm sure it's hard to think positive just yet, but FET cycles work well for 
many people. August will be here in no time! 

Rae, good luck this week! Looking forward to hearing your good news this week! I can just imagine the stress and pressure with adding TESE on top of the rest of the IVF process! Fingers crossed for your bfp! :)

Familygal, I hope a surprise bfp comes your way! If AF does unwelcomely show herself, do you have a plan set for your next cycle? 

Afm, I started Lupron on Thursday night. So far so good... The needle is not to bad and I don't feel any new side effects so far. I cant wait to stop bcp this week. Then the real fun begins with stimming!


----------



## amylou123

Hi ladies,
My third u/s this am went well. They are going to tell me this afternoon if I am supposed to do the trigger tonight or come back in tomorrow for another u/s. 
I just got into work and found out one co worker is prego (i hadnt seen her in awhile and is visibly prego) and a second one just told me she is also pregnant at 12 weeks. Our office is small (maybe 4 or5 women of child bearing age). So I just found out that almost half of the fertile women in our office are prego. I'm happy for them but it just makes it even more painful for me to see the daily reminder of where I cant get to. Especially when all I want to do is go home curl up on my couch. 
Sorry for the rant. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## drsquid

amy- that is so hard. good luck

family- *preg mention* i did an us at work.. there are 2 sacs.. one sac looked like it had two yolk sacs in it.. so of course im terrified now it is triplets (please dont say congrats, or yay, this is NOT a good thing). gonna try to get another us tomorrow *end mention*


----------



## MsTX

Drsquid- I pray you see that one baby you were hoping for. Good luck at your next us and keep us posted!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Just got home from er. 13 really good eggs, so here's hoping I get 2 fertilized. I will find out in the morning. Looking at Thursday for the et. Good luck to everyone who is still on this path and a big congrats to those who have their bfps!


----------



## Afamilygal

miss annabelle- wow great! good luck dear!

Dr Squid- Im sorry it might not have turned out the way you had planned but it is defiantly best to wait with these things- time will tell. sorry if you are scared, I would be scared too. what are the odds of that happening? have you asked your Dr?

amy- good luck with trigger, hope it is soon! and sorry about all the pregnant coworkers... that is just so hard I know. it always makes me feel bad that I feel sad about it but it is natural for us to be envious of those who have what we so badly desire. your time is soon my dear!!

L4hope- thanks! I'm not expecting anything but the witch, I started spotting this morning. :( Im still going to go for the beta since I was pregnant last time I had a full AF but I am not hopeful. as for the plan- Im going to try to meet with my Dr soon to get a good plan in place. Im still so confused... long protocol, BCP, lupron, microflare... it seems to work so differently for so many women- I hope my Dr has a good idea about what to do :)
Thanks for asking :hugs:

everhopeful- I understand the concern about having nothing to freeze, it's likely that I won't either and that makes me sad... but listen, lots of women get pregnant and then their fertility chances improve naturally after giving birth. not sure what your situation is but thats a nice little fact. so hopefully you'll get your BFP very soon! GL!

jmc- having a beta done tomorrow but I fully expect it to be 0.
Im so sorry you have been so sad... but like I said before, this FET will be the one! I gotsa feelin' in ma bones!!! :) :hugs:

MsTX- very exciting, cant wait to hear!

Rae- good luck Friday! Hope you get good news! :hugs:

afm- like I said, Im spotting so Im just waiting for AF to show up, we leave LA today- it has been wonderful to get away. just what the Dr ordered...
and since Im not pg, I dont have to worry that all my other summer plans to get out of the heat won't be happening. aka- the silver lining...
hugs to all!!


----------



## amylou123

Thanks for the support. I came home for lunch to walk my dog so now I'm feeling a bit better. 

Drsquid- that does sound scary. good luck with the u/s tomorrow. how many weeks along are you now?

missannabelle- congratulations on the successful er! we're keeping our fingers crossed for great fertilization!

afamilygal- sorry to hear about the spotting- we all know the feeling of hoping that it won't be there. Its great that you were able to take a bit of a vacation though!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Raelynn - Thanks for sharing, thought maybe I was being overly critical of them but that was the worse interaction I've had with them. On a lighter note I have my trigger shot tonight and ER on Wednesday... here we go!

Ms TX - Congratulations!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

amylou123 - so sorry, honey. I know exactly how you feel and it is okay to have those feelings - we are really happy for our friends but so sad and painful for us. We still have hope and are moving forward, we keep picking ourselves up and dusting ourselves off. Try to stay positive (challenge for me at time for sure). Looks like maybe you and I are on pretty much same schedule. I'm waiting for my call tonight about my trigger and my timing for ER on Wednesday. Good luck, girl!


----------



## NewbieMum

MissAnnabelle said:


> Just got home from er. 13 really good eggs, so here's hoping I get 2 fertilized. I will find out in the morning. Looking at Thursday for the et. Good luck to everyone who is still on this path and a big congrats to those who have their bfps!

That is awesome!


----------



## NewbieMum

Hopeful Girl said:


> amylou123 - so sorry, honey. I know exactly how you feel and it is okay to have those feelings - we are really happy for our friends but so sad and painful for us. We still have hope and are moving forward, we keep picking ourselves up and dusting ourselves off. Try to stay positive (challenge for me at time for sure). Looks like maybe you and I are on pretty much same schedule. I'm waiting for my call tonight about my trigger and my timing for ER on Wednesday. Good luck, girl!

You guys are a few days ahead of me. Good luck! I willnbe waiting to hear how it went.


----------



## everhopeful

Afamilygirl- thanks for your very kind words. I think if there is nothing to freeze this time then we will save and try once more but hopefully this time will work!!
Getting pregnant first time was pretty straight forward but since then I have had an ectopic and a miscarriage. My left tube that is left is not very good so IVF seems to be the only way for us. 

ER is set for tomorrow morning. Leaving here at 6.30am!! Joys!!

Hope everyone else is well!!
Xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Good luck to everyone who is about to have an Er or et. Thanks so exciting! I am hoping for all of us to get our bfps this month.


----------



## hopefulmama11

I mean that's so exciting. Sorry


----------



## L4hope

Hoping you get some good fertilized eggs Annabelle!!

good luck to those having their ER soon!


----------



## amylou123

everhopeful- good luck tomorrow!

hopeful girl- looks like I'll be doing the trigger at midnight tonight and set for my retrieval on Wednesday!


----------



## everhopeful

Amylou- good luck with trigger tonight and ER on Wednesday. I'll be back here tomorrow after mine! 

Annabelle- hope you get a great report in the morning!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Afamilygal- so glad you have had a good break!! This is all very stressful on our bodies and minds!! I really hope that your doctor has a great plan waiting for you! When are you planning on seeing them? 
Like your silver lining!! We have nothing but rain here in the UK!! So much for summer!
Xx


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi everyone!

I said hello a week or two back, right before DH and I went out of town for a few days (great timing on my part! LOL!). I've been trying to catch up on everything that is going on ~ it's been busy on this thread!

Good luck to everyone about to go through ER & ET! I can't wait to get there. And sending much patience to all the 2ww gals. I'm praying my work volume keeps up to keep me occupied during that time - but I know I'll be going bonkers! 

I'm on day 5, just had my 3rd u/s & b/w this morning and tonight will be my first med change. I'm currently taking menopur & gonal F, tonight I am adding Ganirelix and am increasing my menopur dose. Everything has gone fairly smoothly so far, and I'm hoping that will continue as we add in the ganirelix. 

I have another u/s & b/w tomorrow morning (seems like a lot of visits??? not complaining - just curious) and they're going to do my pre-op for the retrieval. They said they don't like to do it before day 10, but I can't figure out if that means day 10, then trigger, or day 10 with the trigger. :shrug: Guess that gives me my big question of the day for tomorrow's appointment! LOL!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Took my first shots of follistim and memo pour tonight. My dh did the shots and did great. I feel absolutely fine. Do you feel much the first few days of meds? Just curious!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I felt great with those first few days of shots. No problems whatsoever. Glad you are feeling good too!

Tonight I had my first ganirelix shot and WOWZERS!!! It didn't hurt at all going in but now it is really itchy and looks like there is a welt there. Just checked it out with Dr. Google :haha: and apparently this happens a lot. Yeesh. Anyone experience this and have any suggestions on lessening the post-shot reaction?


----------



## raelynn

Hoping - I always found that putting gauze immediately on the injection side and rubbing it for a few minutes after helped the medicine to spread out so it didn't burn or welt up afterwards


----------



## drsquid

i was itchy with cetrotide. 

afm- scanned again today and did transvag

Spoiler
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg


----------



## everhopeful

Drsquid, is that two? Can't see if there is 3? Sorry, not very good at looking at scans! In traffic in London on my way to ER!!


----------



## drsquid

Yup only two. (ha only). Good luck with Er


----------



## Afamilygal

good luck everhopeful!!!


----------



## L4hope

Everhopeful good luck with your ER. Hope you get lots of Eggies!


----------



## MsTX

everhopeful- Good luck today!

drsquid- I know twins isn't what you wanted, but I am relieved for you it isnt triplets. So I am going to say congrats on that note, I wish you the best!

afm, this next 2 weeks couldn't go by any slower :/


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Good luck everhopeful!!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Congrats drsquid! Twins! How exciting!!! H&H to you and your two little ones!


----------



## Afamilygal

morning folks. well I am SUPER confused. I went for Beta this am even though I started AF yesterday and by this am it was REALLY heavy. I considered not even bothering but then I tested this am on a HPT and I cant figure out if there is a slight line or not... Im freaking out cause this is what happened last time with the ectopic. I got my AF full force (really heavy) but was pregnant (with looooow HCG levels.) Im so worried that it is the same thing again. I cant handle another ectopic. I cant!
Hopefully I am freaking out for nothing and the line was a fluke. it was soooo faint Im not even sure if it is even there!
Ill get results from the Beta today...
TTC SUCKS.


----------



## MsTX

Im so sorry afamilygal. I have definitely been in your shoes and its tough. Im praying for you!


----------



## oneof14

Agamilygal, I am praying for you.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Thinking of you afamilygal and sending you lots of :hugs:. Hope they call with those results soon!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

9 eggs fertilized, but one was abnormal, so we have 8. Thursday morning transfer. Any advice?


----------



## Hopeful Girl

amylou123 said:


> everhopeful- good luck tomorrow!
> 
> hopeful girl- looks like I'll be doing the trigger at midnight tonight and set for my retrieval on Wednesday!

Oh great! I did mine at 8PM last night and set for tomorrow morning for ER - hope we get some good ones!


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- fingers crossed for lots of good eggies

afamilygal- *hugs* im sorry about af.


----------



## raelynn

Afamilygal - So sorry! Hoping it all sorts itself out an its not another ectopic

I tested this morning on an ic and got a BFN. I guess it is still early but I'm starting to worry.


----------



## everhopeful

Afamilygal- how are you? When do you go for your beta and get results?
Praying that it's not an ectopic!!

AFM- 6 eggs retrieved and 4 fertilised. Hoping they continue to do well!!


----------



## amylou123

familygal- did you hear back about the beta yet? good luck! It does sound very scary but I'm sure you are in good hands with your clinic. 

missannabelle- 8 fertilized is a great number- good luck with the transfer on Thursday!

Hopeful girl- good luck with the ER today. I'm just getting ready to go into mine now and trying to remember not to eat anything (I'm a big breakfast person). ps. I'm also in Maryland!


----------



## amylou123

everhopeful- sorry I skipped over your message- great news on the 4 fertilized eggs!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

amylou123 said:


> familygal- did you hear back about the beta yet? good luck! It does sound very scary but I'm sure you are in good hands with your clinic.
> 
> missannabelle- 8 fertilized is a great number- good luck with the transfer on Thursday!
> 
> Hopeful girl- good luck with the ER today. I'm just getting ready to go into mine now and trying to remember not to eat anything (I'm a big breakfast person). ps. I'm also in Maryland!

Thanks AmyLou! Good luck with your er!


----------



## everhopeful

Missanabelle- congrats on the 8 fertilised!!

AmyLou- good luck for today! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Rae- when are you going in for your beta/ test?

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Sorry but a question I just have to ask!! I've started taking progesterone suppositories but was told yesterday by fertility nurse to do them rectally until ET then I could switch to vaginally. Has anyone else been told this? And is there a better way?? 
Thanks!
Xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

everhopeful said:


> Sorry but a question I just have to ask!! I've started taking progesterone suppositories but was told yesterday by fertility nurse to do them rectally until ET then I could switch to vaginally. Has anyone else been told this? And is there a better way??
> Thanks!
> Xx

That is weird. I was told not to take it the morning of et, but take it as soon as i get home from it.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

everhopeful said:


> Sorry but a question I just have to ask!! I've started taking progesterone suppositories but was told yesterday by fertility nurse to do them rectally until ET then I could switch to vaginally. Has anyone else been told this? And is there a better way??
> Thanks!
> Xx

Not been told that, infact my clinic seemed to prefer to use them vaginally from what I gathered. When they spoke about them, thats how they explained to use them. Thats 400mg of Cyclogest


----------



## everhopeful

Missanabelle- I was told not to take them until the evening of ER. So I've only had a few so far. Everyone gives different advice. I'm on 400mg of cyclogest. 200mg in am and 200 in pm.


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Tinkerbell. I guess they all give different advice. I'm going to call my consultant tonight and just check.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

It seems clinics all do certain things differently, as I havent been told not to use one on day of transfer and im on 400mg twice a day


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks tinkerbell- did you start taking from ER? I've been told to take them twice a day and not told not to take them on morning of transfer. I suppose they all have their own idea of how to do things! Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Yes, started them Monday night after ER and thankfully they haven't been as bad as I expected. I was dreading them more than any other part of the IVF to be honest x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I am taking mine 3x a day. Morning, 5pm and before bed. Everyone sure is different.


----------



## raelynn

We're definitely all different! I was told to take my progesterone 3xs a day, vaginally, and to be sure to take it even the morning of ET.

Update for me...Faint line on the FRER this morning. It's very faint but it is a line. Hubby even texted me to confirm when he woke and found my test. If he can see it, I know its there. Crazy excited and hope it just keeps getting darker! Beta is on Friday


----------



## never2late70

raelynn said:


> We're definitely all different! I was told to take my progesterone 3xs a day, vaginally, and to be sure to take it even the morning of ET.
> 
> Update for me...Faint line on the FRER this morning. It's very faint but it is a line. Hubby even texted me to confirm when he woke and found my test. If he can see it, I know its there. Crazy excited and hope it just keeps getting darker! Beta is on Friday

PRAYING FOR YOU :happydance:


----------



## MsTX

Congrats raelynn!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Congrats Rae. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you that your beta will be great! I go for my first us and bw tomorrow since starting Stims. Any advice? Really not feeling much yet so I'm hoping something is going on.


----------



## drsquid

i was told to use one the morning of et and then bring one with me to put in after, i was also doing pio.


----------



## drsquid

rae- yay!!!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Also how long did everyone's period last once they started meds? I got mine Sunday and still have it today. Tonight will be my third night of Stims so I just wanted to make sure this is normal.mmy nurse said it should stop soon. Just worried I'm not responding to meds if my period is still here. I'm so paranoid about everything.


----------



## everhopeful

Congrats Rae!! That's fantastic news!!!


----------



## L4hope

Exciting news Rae! Hope to hear more good news soon!!


----------



## raelynn

hopefulmama11 said:


> Also how long did everyone's period last once they started meds? I got mine Sunday and still have it today. Tonight will be my third night of Stims so I just wanted to make sure this is normal.mmy nurse said it should stop soon. Just worried I'm not responding to meds if my period is still here. I'm so paranoid about everything.


My period was really light after coming off BCP and only about 3-4 days. But, I was only on it for 16 days since we had to change my dates suddenly and I also have PCOS so I normally don't have a period for 3 months.

I don't think I started feeling anything working with stims until almost a week in, then things started getting a little crampy and full feeling. My advice for the blood tests is don't look if you don't like needles and if you have an arm that works best, stick with it. My right arm I pretty much never felt the needle and hardly ever bruised but I tried switching back and forth to give it a break...my left arm was terrible. My veins were much harder to find in that arm and they kept rolling. I bruised so bad. Good luck!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Congratulations Raelynn :)


----------



## Hopeful Girl

amylou123 said:


> familygal- did you hear back about the beta yet? good luck! It does sound very scary but I'm sure you are in good hands with your clinic.
> 
> missannabelle- 8 fertilized is a great number- good luck with the transfer on Thursday!
> 
> Hopeful girl- good luck with the ER today. I'm just getting ready to go into mine now and trying to remember not to eat anything (I'm a big breakfast person). ps. I'm also in Maryland!

Thanks amylou123! Just catching up on posts. 12 eggs and anxious for tomorrows phone call about embies. I'm remembering the ovary pain from last time now *ouch*
Awesome you are in MD!


----------



## raelynn

I didn't even notice you girls are in MD! Me too! Are you going through Shady Grove?


----------



## Hopeful Girl

raelynn said:


> I didn't even notice you girls are in MD! Me too! Are you going through Shady Grove?

Oh cool! I'm close to shady grove but using Columbia Fertility Associates in DC because I've seen my Dr. For years for PCOS etc...


----------



## Hopeful Girl

everhopeful said:


> Missanabelle- I was told not to take them until the evening of ER. So I've only had a few so far. Everyone gives different advice. I'm on 400mg of cyclogest. 200mg in am and 200 in pm.

Taking 3 per day (like my 1st cycle) vaginally starting when i got home from ER at 5pm and when i go to bed


----------



## Hopeful Girl

everhopeful said:


> Afamilygal- how are you? When do you go for your beta and get results?
> Praying that it's not an ectopic!!
> 
> AFM- 6 eggs retrieved and 4 fertilised. Hoping they continue to do well!!

Congrats on the four that is great! Good wishes comin' your way!


----------



## Afamilygal

Wow Rae!! horray! that is wonderful, cant wait to hear your beta results!!! GL dear!!!

afm, I am not pregnant after all. it was between 0 and 1 so thats a big fat no for me. :cry:
TBH, I am mostly relieved since I REALLY was dreading another ectopic but I still cant help but feel sad that it didn't work. although I didn't really think it would, I still had some hope. :cry: I am just so scared that IVF won't work at all and I won't be able to have my own children. It's all just too much right now. stupid ovaries. crappy uterus... 

and so now I am officially taking a break. oh man, I need it. yesterday alone aged me a few years!! (they didnt call until WAY late in the day- not cool)
I meet with my Dr a week from tomorrow to discuss where to go from here, what the new protocol will be and all that jazz.

and tonight, I am having a drink. I nice big glass of bubbly prosecco and that is that my friends! :):drunk: Ill take a good sip for all of you who are pg or working hard to get there!
I'm going to try hard to REALLY enjoy this time before September. massages, hiking, yoga. NO worrying and temp taking, no shots, no blood work. (and won't go too crazy but I WILL be using the hot tub and drinking a little on my birthday!!!) :winkwink:

AF was terrible yesterday but is actually fairly light today which is odd but I think I might have bled out the majority of it yesterday (seriously it was hideous...)

GL to all of you that are now in the 2ww or getting to ER soon!!


----------



## Mammywannabe

afamilygal,
im so sorry you are not pregnant..hugs down the web to you xxxx
enjoy your time off and have fun, i sometimes feel life is on hold......i know it is for a baby but, it can be hard.

we will get there its just going to take a bit longer that other people....

take care xxxxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Familygal- I'm sorry it didn't work but glad you are not going through another ectopic!
I hope that your meeting with your specialist goes well next week and that he has a plan for September! 
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful girl- 12 eggs!! That's great. Hope they call you early tomorrow! Xx


----------



## never2late70

Afamilygal said:


> Wow Rae!! horray! that is wonderful, cant wait to hear your beta results!!! GL dear!!!
> 
> afm, I am not pregnant after all. it was between 0 and 1 so thats a big fat no for me. :cry:
> TBH, I am mostly relieved since I REALLY was dreading another ectopic but I still cant help but feel sad that it didn't work. although I didn't really think it would, I still had some hope. :cry: I am just so scared that IVF won't work at all and I won't be able to have my own children. It's all just too much right now. stupid ovaries. crappy uterus...
> 
> and so now I am officially taking a break. oh man, I need it. yesterday alone aged me a few years!! (they didnt call until WAY late in the day- not cool)
> I meet with my Dr a week from tomorrow to discuss where to go from here, what the new protocol will be and all that jazz.
> 
> and tonight, I am having a drink. I nice big glass of bubbly prosecco and that is that my friends! :):drunk: Ill take a good sip for all of you who are pg or working hard to get there!
> I'm going to try hard to REALLY enjoy this time before September. massages, hiking, yoga. NO worrying and temp taking, no shots, no blood work. (and won't go too crazy but I WILL be using the hot tub and drinking a little on my birthday!!!) :winkwink:
> 
> AF was terrible yesterday but is actually fairly light today which is odd but I think I might have bled out the majority of it yesterday (seriously it was hideous...)
> 
> GL to all of you that are now in the 2ww or getting to ER soon!!

How terribly sad :hugs:, but your time off sounds like it may be just what you need to get back on track. Try to enjoy yourself. I will say a little prayer for you.
~Angie


----------



## amylou123

Afamilygal- sorry to hear about not being pregnant but it sounds like its a much better outcome than the possible ectopic pregnancy so I'm glad you don't have that stress anymore. The prosecco sounds great- definitely enjoy your break and hot tubbing! 

Realynn- that's great news!

I'm in the Bethesda area and am going to the navy hospital since my husband is military. 
I've been going to shady grove for their fertility massages though!

I'm recovering from the er this am-23 oocytes. But I think many of them may be immature since there were less than 10 large ones that we were counting on the u/s. We'll see how many fertilize...


----------



## never2late70

amylou123 said:


> Afamilygal- sorry to hear about not being pregnant but it sounds like its a much better outcome than the possible ectopic pregnancy so I'm glad you don't have that stress anymore. The prosecco sounds great- definitely enjoy your break and hot tubbing!
> 
> Realynn- that's great news!
> 
> I'm in the Bethesda area and am going to the navy hospital since my husband is military.
> I've been going to shady grove for their fertility massages though!
> 
> I'm recovering from the er this am-23 oocytes. But I think many of them may be immature since there were less than 10 large ones that we were counting on the u/s. We'll see how many fertilize...

How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama11

Aramid gal, so sorry but you have The right attitude. Enjoy your relaxing time.


----------



## raelynn

Afamilygal - I'm so sad for you. You are so right about this whole struggle being a bit too much. It is very unfair that all of us have to suffer through this while others get pregnant at the drop of a hat. I am so glad it wasn't another ectopic for you though. Hopefully this little break is good for you and you get to enjoy some time not worrying about anything else and I'm praying your BFP is just around the corner.


----------



## drsquid

amy- fingers crossed

familygal- sorry =( but better than worrying about a tube rupture. enjoy the prosecco. at the trader joes near me they sell an almond sparkling wine. omg love it


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Afamilgal
So sorry - hope you get some rest and reenergize during this time off. Good luck with your doc meeting to regroup. *hugs*


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Familygal I'm sorry for your disappointment. This trying process is definitely a test of our strength! Yes absolutely enjoy some bubbly! You certainly deserve to relax and enjoy yourself. I hope your doc will have a good plan for you this fall to whip your ovaries and uterus into shape to bring your bfp!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Wow! Busy day on here!

Rae - congrats!!! What great news! :happy dance:

Afamilygal - I'm sorry about your BFN. :hugs: I think your idea for some vino and some relaxing TLC you-time is PERFECT. I'm praying that it'll help get you ready to keep going on your journey and get that BFP! 

Annabelle, Amylou & Everhopeful - congrats on your ERs! grow embies grow!!!

AFM - I'm guessing I'll be told to do the trigger on Friday or Saturday with ER Sunday or Monday. I'm feeling good, but am definitely starting to feel some fullness. Crossing EVERYTHING! LOL!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck with upcoming trigger Hoping!


----------



## jmc111

Hi All! Wow so many posts...i'll try to catch as many as I can but sorry if I miss anyone...

Afamilygal - I'm so sorry hun....I know exactly how that disappointment feels as we all do. It's crazy how even when you're expecting a BFN that the negative beta still makes you so sad. I thought ok i'll prepare myself by doing a HPT and then I won't be upset....wrong!! Still gets ya....But know we're here for you hun! I love your attitude about relaxing and enjoying the break. Enjoy your :wine: I actually had the same heavy bleeding the day after my BFN beta. It was so much more than im used to! Yikes....I suppose it's because they build up our lining so much that there's a lot to shed. I'm excited for your appointment next week so that you can get a plan started. September is not far but I wish we were cycling closer together again though :-(

raelynn - congrats hun!!! Can't wait to see your updates as your line gets darker

Congrats to all the great news on the ER's this week...sounds like you all got some good eggs! I'll keep praying for fertilization and your ET's!

Sorry if I missed anyone...gosh I know i've missed some ladies but there are just so many of us and so many posts since I last wrote!!! I'm thinking of you all and reading up on the posts as much as I can

Hope MsTx and Drsquid are both feeling great and doing well....

Afm - im just taking my BCP and waiting to start lupron on Sunday...here we go...


----------



## NewbieMum

hopefulmama11 said:


> Also how long did everyone's period last once they started meds? I got mine Sunday and still have it today. Tonight will be my third night of Stims so I just wanted to make sure this is normal.mmy nurse said it should stop soon. Just worried I'm not responding to meds if my period is still here. I'm so paranoid about everything.

Forever...or so it seemed. It was longer than normal.


----------



## NewbieMum

raelynn said:


> We're definitely all different! I was told to take my progesterone 3xs a day, vaginally, and to be sure to take it even the morning of ET.
> 
> Update for me...Faint line on the FRER this morning. It's very faint but it is a line. Hubby even texted me to confirm when he woke and found my test. If he can see it, I know its there. Crazy excited and hope it just keeps getting darker! Beta is on Friday

Yay :) good luck!


----------



## NewbieMum

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Wow! Busy day on here!
> 
> Rae - congrats!!! What great news! :happy dance:
> 
> Afamilygal - I'm sorry about your BFN. :hugs: I think your idea for some vino and some relaxing TLC you-time is PERFECT. I'm praying that it'll help get you ready to keep going on your journey and get that BFP!
> 
> Annabelle, Amylou & Everhopeful - congrats on your ERs! grow embies grow!!!
> 
> AFM - I'm guessing I'll be told to do the trigger on Friday or Saturday with ER Sunday or Monday. I'm feeling good, but am definitely starting to feel some fullness. Crossing EVERYTHING! LOL!

I am thinking I will trigger around this weekend too! Scary...exciting...


----------



## hopefulmama11

Had my first us and bw today since starting Stims. I also still have a light period but my re didnt seem concerned. They saw 12 follicles which I think is a good start. They are to call later but overall they seemed happy so I'll go with that. Just want stupid af to go away. I'll feel more like I'm responding then. Hope I'm not someone who bleeds the whole time.

I hope everyone is doing okay today. Good luck on the Er and ets that are coming up!


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful mama- brilliant news re 12 follies!! Hope they continue to grow well. I wouldn't worry about your period, easier said than done! Xx


----------



## amylou123

hopefulmama- I had a long period after stopping OCP while on Lupron. It was at least a week and very heavy. Plus I felt extra crappy- more so than during a normal period.


----------



## Afamilygal

WWWWAAAHHH!!! you guys are all so nice!! It actually made me tear up to read all the sweet encouraging things you wrote. you guys are the best. seriously. :hugs:

I am feeling MUCH better today. I had my delicious prosecco and it was goooood but one full glass made me feel loose in the legs which is spazzy but I guess what happens when you cut out alcohol for so long right? :)
at least I did'nt get drunk and sob into my glass. (been there! :D)
:-({|=
he he...

SO back to you folks, sounds like a lot of you are doing reeeaaalll good which is always nice to hear!

there's quite a few of us now so sorry if I don't get to you but to as for the period issue- I had a light one that lasted for 8 days. the doctor didn't seem concerned about it but I was, I normally have a heavy bleed for 2-3 days and then 1-2 days of spotting so it was weird to say the least.
BUT I would say if you have 12 follies already HopefulMama then you are a-ok. that's a great start!!! :)
I'll bet it tapers off.

jmc- sad we wont be cycling together :( but I am SO happy that you will be starting so soon!! YAY!!!
will they be doing the same protocol?
I would be starting soon too but for my sisters wedding (which this is totally petty but now that she says she wont give me any eggs I feel less happy with waiting until after her wedding. petty? yes. I cant help it! Im so bitter...:dohh:)

Hoping and Newbie- good luck with ER, are you 2 the only ones doing it this weekend? I'm losing count!!! :dohh:

Annabelle- is ET today?? good luck!

everhopeful- did you do the ET yet? I'm so confused on where everyone is at this point! I've been so wrapped up in my own crap.:blush:

L4Hope- where you at now love?

whoa! the time! I gotta go get some blood work done now (cd3) so I gotta jet but again- love you guys!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful Girl

everhopeful said:


> Hopeful girl- 12 eggs!! That's great. Hope they call you early tomorrow! Xx

Ok... they just called and 6 of the 12 fertilized. Here's hoping they keep going... now just have to wait for phone call tomorrow. Last time only had 6-7 eggs and only two fertilized and only one survived but stopped progressing and BFN.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Just got home from the transfer. They were going to put back two eggs, but out of the 8 fertilized I only had two 8 cell eggs and one was good and the other one was not so good. So, they put in the good 8, the not so good 8 and also an okay 6. Not sure if I made the right decision, but the Doctor asked me what I wanted to do while I was on the table with my legs in the air and my spotlighted up v--jay in his face. He said that it was unlikely that we would get triplets - which we do not want. So, we will have to waitand see. Arg - the most dreaded tww begins!


----------



## amylou123

good luck missannabelle! 
I totally understand how you were feeling with everything hanging out there. I am sure that every nurse and doc in my clinic has seen all of my business by now. But how do they expect you to feel comfortable making a decision like that with your legs splayed open and a bright light shining down there for everyone to see! 
We'll keep our fingers crossed for a BFP without triplets!

Hopefulgirl-good news on the fertilization- much better than last time it sounds like.


----------



## Afamilygal

Hopeful Girl- it does sound better, great news! are you pleased? did they do a different protocol this time? did you do anything differently?

MissAnnabelle- that must have been stressful- I had to laugh when you said your lady parts where all lit up. funy visual. Its a wonder they don't take a mo before the whole thing goes down to get all the details down. lordy... It does sound unlikely that it would be triplets but I'll bet you end up with 2! :) exciting...

as for moi, I had my cycle day 3 bloods run again as well as the AMH so we'll see what those results tell us.
I re-read my post and I sounds SO scatterbrained, I hope I didn't offend anyone... its hard to keep track of everyone
can we all post a short stat on where we are (since there is so many of us?)

me- June IVF cycle cancelled due to few follies (4), converted to IUI- BFN. IVF to be resumed in September with new protocol.

xo


----------



## raelynn

Hopeful - That sounds like a great fertilization. Hoping they keep on growing!

MissAnnabelle - Sorry but that had me cracking up. Leave it to doctors to expect you to have discussions or make important decisions while you're private parts are on display. Wishing you the best of luck with your little embies!

Afamilygal - Hope all your stats come back good and they can get you on the perfect protocol for you!

I took another FRER this morning and a digital this afternoon. FRER came back darker. I don't have to squint to see the line this time and it is definitely pink. Still faint but it is there. Digital came back with the wonderful word 'pregnant'. I can't believe it. Nervous for my beta tomorrow but at least I should have an idea of what to expect.

Here's my quick where I'm at post: Antagonist protocol started injections on 6/16, 15 eggs - 2 fertilized, transferred 1 good 7 cell and 1 fair 4 cell on day 3, BFP 9dp3dt, beta will be on 7/13


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Afamilygal said:


> Hopeful Girl- it does sound better, great news! are you pleased? did they do a different protocol this time? did you do anything differently?
> 
> MissAnnabelle- that must have been stressful- I had to laugh when you said your lady parts where all lit up. funy visual. Its a wonder they don't take a mo before the whole thing goes down to get all the details down. lordy... It does sound unlikely that it would be triplets but I'll bet you end up with 2! :) exciting...
> 
> as for moi, I had my cycle day 3 bloods run again as well as the AMH so we'll see what those results tell us.
> I re-read my post and I sounds SO scatterbrained, I hope I didn't offend anyone... its hard to keep track of everyone
> can we all post a short stat on where we are (since there is so many of us?)
> 
> me- June IVF cycle cancelled due to few follies (4), converted to IUI- BFN. IVF to be resumed in September with new protocol.
> 
> xo


I am pleased and more hopeful... the only change was doubling my menopur from 75 to 150 and it seemed to do the trick. We shall see...


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Raelynn - congrats sounds very exciting! Good luck at beta!


----------



## hopefulmama11

So got my call from the nurse. I have had three days of Stims and today my e2 was 253 up from 33 at my pre ivf us. I have no measurable follicles but they could see 12 and my nurse said this is normal. I think all in all this is promising and things are progressing. I go back on Saturday, hopefully they might be able to measure some follicles after five days of Stims. This is so nerve wracking!


----------



## Afamilygal

Horray Rae!!!! that is happy news indeed!!! :happydance::dance::laugh2::headspin::bunny:


----------



## amylou123

raelynn- sounds like you are on your way to a BFP!


here is my status: start stims 6/30, ER 7/11, 23 follicles, 16 fertilized- waiting to hear on a 3 day or 5 day transfer on either 7/14 or 7/16...


----------



## MsTX

Hey girls! So exited to read all the good news going on. It seems like everyone is progressing nicely through their cycles.

Raelynn- The digitals dont lie, you are pregnant! Congrats that is so exciting!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all!!

Wow this board moves fast!!

Rae- amazing news!! Congrats!!!

Quick where I'm at bit- ER was on Tuesday 10th. 4 eggs fertilised! Waiting for a phone call tom am to see if I'm doing a 3 day transfer or 5!! 

Good luck to everyone on 2WW and those triggering!!

Xx


----------



## drsquid

rae- im with mstx.. you arent on your way to a bfp.. youve got one


----------



## L4hope

Fantastic news Rae! 

Annabelle good luck with the tww! Hope to see your bfp then!!

My quick stats:
Bcp started 6/17, Lupron started 7/5 ER- ? ET ?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So, is everyone doing HPT before bloodwork? At what point should I start looking at doing that? Trigger was Sat. er mon and et today. Bloodtest on the 26th. How reliable would a hpt be?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

MissAnnabelle said:


> So, is everyone doing HPT before bloodwork? At what point should I start looking at doing that? Trigger was Sat. er mon and et today. Bloodtest on the 26th. How reliable would a hpt be?

I also triggered Sat and had collection on Monday, but having 5 day transfer on Saturday and will do a hpt the following Saturday.


----------



## drsquid

i did my first hpt on 6dp5dt and got a super faint pos. got an obvious pos 8dp5dt which was the day of my beta (which measured 148)


----------



## raelynn

I tested my trigger out and it was gone by 8 days passed ER. Got my first positive 9dp3dt (or 12 days passed ER)


----------



## jmc111

Afamilygal said:


> WWWWAAAHHH!!! you guys are all so nice!! It actually made me tear up to read all the sweet encouraging things you wrote. you guys are the best. seriously. :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling MUCH better today. I had my delicious prosecco and it was goooood but one full glass made me feel loose in the legs which is spazzy but I guess what happens when you cut out alcohol for so long right? :)
> at least I did'nt get drunk and sob into my glass. (been there! :D)
> :-({|=
> he he...
> 
> SO back to you folks, sounds like a lot of you are doing reeeaaalll good which is always nice to hear!
> 
> there's quite a few of us now so sorry if I don't get to you but to as for the period issue- I had a light one that lasted for 8 days. the doctor didn't seem concerned about it but I was, I normally have a heavy bleed for 2-3 days and then 1-2 days of spotting so it was weird to say the least.
> BUT I would say if you have 12 follies already HopefulMama then you are a-ok. that's a great start!!! :)
> I'll bet it tapers off.
> 
> jmc- sad we wont be cycling together :( but I am SO happy that you will be starting so soon!! YAY!!!
> will they be doing the same protocol?
> I would be starting soon too but for my sisters wedding (which this is totally petty but now that she says she wont give me any eggs I feel less happy with waiting until after her wedding. petty? yes. I cant help it! Im so bitter...:dohh:)
> 
> Hoping and Newbie- good luck with ER, are you 2 the only ones doing it this weekend? I'm losing count!!! :dohh:
> 
> Annabelle- is ET today?? good luck!
> 
> everhopeful- did you do the ET yet? I'm so confused on where everyone is at this point! I've been so wrapped up in my own crap.:blush:
> 
> L4Hope- where you at now love?
> 
> whoa! the time! I gotta go get some blood work done now (cd3) so I gotta jet but again- love you guys!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Hun! I'm glad you're feeling so much better today....great to hear! As to your questions....I am actually just doing a FET this time so all I have to do is start lupron on Sunday then do estrogen and then medrol and doxyxycline and then transfer on 8/9 and then progesterone again! Seems much simpler but I have a feeling it will drag on at the same time. 

Ok, maybe I missed something along the way but what's with your sister?? When is her wedding?! You are putting your next cycle on hold for it?? Did she ask you to do that? I don't think it's petty....I told my sister in law that I might be prego at some point when she first asked me to be in her wedding....i just told her I was warning her and pretty much said it's up to her if she wants that or has a problem with that as a possibility. But what about her eggs?? Sorry if i missed something but I don't recall :blush:

As for my details: June IVF#1= BFN...Now preparing for FET on 8/9. Have 3 frosties that we're hoping at least two survive. They are thawing two and if one of the two doesn't make it they'll thaw the 3rd so that we have 2.


----------



## L4hope

Familygal I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better! Sometimes we have to take a day or few to feel sad and disappointed and then we can pick ourselves back up and look forward to the next step. That stinks you have to wait b/c of your sisters wedding. I thought it was a choice to wait. And after having that discussion with your sister about eggs it's only natural to feel a bit bitter. But hey at least you can relax a bit and get a little loopy off a couple glasses of bubbly! Cheap date! Lol!! 

As for me I have been in Lupron for exactly a week. I took my last bcp yesterday so AF should be here soon and then onto stimming.


----------



## L4hope

Question?? 
I had my trial transfer yesterday and they were talking to me about the actual transfer. I have to have a full bladder for it. They said that helps with the view of the uterus and flattens it to make the transfer easier. I'm all fine with that part. It's a bit uncomfortable but I can deal. However they threw me for a loop when they told me that because I will have to lay there after for 30 minutes that they will put in a catheter so I can pee! WTH?! I wasn't expecting that and it kinda freaks me out!! Not that ER doesn't scare me too, but at least I won't be conscious. Has anyone else had to have a catheter? Please tell me it sounds worse than it is?


----------



## raelynn

I didn't have a catheter after transfer and that 30 minutes afterwards was a pretty uncomfortable wait. I had hubby count down for me so I knew when I could get up and pee!


----------



## drsquid

doc didnt have me lay there at all.. once they are in.. they arent going anywhere.. got up within 5 min.. both stuck btw


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I had to stay still for 15mins following the transfer. 
On a related note -
Okay, so I did a day of bedrest retrieval day and my re told me bedrest was not neccessary after transfer, but I spent the day on the couch and took a nap and took it easy. A lot of women are told complete bedrest for 3 days the day of transfer and the next two days. What did everone end up doing? I was pretty sick with the medicine last week, so I was stuck in bed and I am tired of resting :( lol


----------



## drsquid

i hopped right onto public transportation and went and sat in court all day


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow, and you are pregant with twins? How many eggs did they put back and what number were they, if ya don't mind sharing:)


----------



## drsquid

i put back two.. number? well i did a day 5 transfer two grade 1 blasts. didnt get letters or anything with them.

Spoiler
my blastshttps://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4056/photo1jcp.th.jpg
my us https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.th.jpg


----------



## gncope

So happy for you. That is awesome!




drsquid said:


> i put back two.. number? well i did a day 5 transfer two grade 1 blasts. didnt get letters or anything with them.
> 
> Spoiler
> my blastshttps://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4056/photo1jcp.th.jpg
> my us https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.th.jpg


----------



## gncope

I haven't had retrieval yet but I was told two days of taking it really easy. They don't want me on my back the whole time...just chilling on couch and they call it "princess" time. Have DH bring me whatever I want. No stress and just chilling. Sounds good to me!




MissAnnabelle said:


> I had to stay still for 15mins following the transfer.
> On a related note -
> Okay, so I did a day of bedrest retrieval day and my re told me bedrest was not neccessary after transfer, but I spent the day on the couch and took a nap and took it easy. A lot of women are told complete bedrest for 3 days the day of transfer and the next two days. What did everone end up doing? I was pretty sick with the medicine last week, so I was stuck in bed and I am tired of resting :( lol


----------



## gncope

L4hope said:


> Question??
> I had my trial transfer yesterday and they were talking to me about the actual transfer. I have to have a full bladder for it. They said that helps with the view of the uterus and flattens it to make the transfer easier. I'm all fine with that part. It's a bit uncomfortable but I can deal. However they threw me for a loop when they told me that because I will have to lay there after for 30 minutes that they will put in a catheter so I can pee! WTH?! I wasn't expecting that and it kinda freaks me out!! Not that ER doesn't scare me too, but at least I won't be conscious. Has anyone else had to have a catheter? Please tell me it sounds worse than it is?

Hi there. It is much better to have catheter put in when you are under. It is far from comfortable when you are awake and they are putting it in Taking it out wasn't too bad and when it is in, it is weird but barely noticeable. Good luck.


----------



## gncope

Hi everyone. Haven't been on for awhile and seems like so much has been happening. Here is my latest update...
Started follistim on Monday 
Added menopur injections Wednesday. 
They have had to up my follistim a couple times. Right now I am at 275 and 75 of menopur. They put me on folgard pre-natals as well. I went to RE office today for bloodwork and ultrasound and so far no action with the ovaries. Fingers crossed they start getting busy soon. My estrogen level is still pretty low but going up slowly but surely. Today I was at 47 and on Tuesday I was at 30. Hopefully with the med adjustments things will look better saturday at my next appt. 
I start ganerelix once my follies are at about 14mm and then progesterone etc,
So far estimated egg retrieval is July 21st with transfer 4 days later. 
My bleeding has finally stopped thanks to all the added hormones. That was a rough 3 months. 
Hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there. Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- on my way for ET!! Sticky thoughts for me please!! Xx


----------



## raelynn

MissAnnabelle said:


> I had to stay still for 15mins following the transfer.
> On a related note -
> Okay, so I did a day of bedrest retrieval day and my re told me bedrest was not neccessary after transfer, but I spent the day on the couch and took a nap and took it easy. A lot of women are told complete bedrest for 3 days the day of transfer and the next two days. What did everone end up doing? I was pretty sick with the medicine last week, so I was stuck in bed and I am tired of resting :( lol

I only did one day of bedrest and even that day I wasn't fully on bedrest. I layed around on the couch pretty much all day and only got up when I had to. By the next day I was sick of it and hubby and I went out that day.



everhopeful said:


> Hi all- on my way for ET!! Sticky thoughts for me please!! Xx

Good luck!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Good luck newbiemum! Have you done your trigger yet?

Congrats Rae! Those digitals are the best! There is nothing like seeing that word "pregnant." 

L4Hope - when I had my trial transfer, they just let me up afterwards. However, I did have a catheter put in when I was having my son and prepping for a c-section. It was uncomfortable, but not painful.

Miss Annabelle - my doc said 1 day bedrest/taking it easy on ER day, 2 days bed rest following ET. 

afamilygal- glad you are feeling better! :hugs:

I'm sorry if I missed anyone - lots of :hugs: all around!!! I'm still sleepy. ;) These are the days when coffee would come in handy. Oh well! LOL!

AFM - I have another scan/bloodwork today. Yesterday I had a 20, two 18s, 17s, 16s and on down the line. My estrogen was around 1700, up from 1200 the day before. So we'll see how big they got and I'm guessing they will have me trigger tonight or tomorrow night. Hoping for tonight mostly b/c I want to get this trigger shot behind me (no pun intended! :haha:) That needle scares the you-know-what out of me. I'm such a weenie. :blush:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Is everyone drinking coffee still? I cut down to one cup a day, but am feeling guilty. What is everyone else doing?

Ever hopeful - Good luck with your transfer!


----------



## raelynn

Hoping - That needle scared me to!! The whole time I was prepping I was saying 'It's way too big', 'It's going to hurt'. Even when the time came I kept begging for a few more minutes since I didn't think I was numb enough from the ice. Looking back on it I feel like such a big baby because I seriously didn't feel a thing. I don't know how that is possible with that giant needle but I really didn't. I would just suggest lying on the floor (so you have a hard surface), ice the spot for a few minutes, and don't look (unless of course you're giving it to yourself). Its over super fast!

MissAnnabelle - I don't drink coffee, just soda, but I cut out caffeine completely. I didn't want to deal with the caffeine withdraw during everything else. It gives me really bad headaches.


----------



## amylou123

Ever hopeful- good luck with the et!! Sending sticky thoughts your way!

My clinic has us lay down for 15 minutes -no catheter- that sounds worse than a full bladder!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for sharing ladies. Every doctor does things so differently! Since I'm pretty sure I'll be conscious for the transfer I think I'd rather hold it than have the catheter...or pee my pants!:haha:


----------



## L4hope

Good luck everhopeful!!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

everhopeful said:


> Hi all- on my way for ET!! Sticky thoughts for me please!! Xx

Good luck! sticky vibes sticky vibes sticky vibes!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Just got the call from my doctor - our 6 embies are coming along and I'm scheduled for a 5 day transfer on Monday. Hoping we have two great ones so we can put both in.... good luck everyone!


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks all for sticky thoughts!! Had my ET. I watched it all on screen- very interesting!! Now just praying this works!
Xx


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- yay

annabelle- i cut down to 200 mg a day of caffeine which is the supposed "safe" level.


----------



## hopefulmama11

Gncope we are basically on the same schedule. I'm on 225 of follistim and 75 of menopour. Go in tomorrow for day five us and bw with tentative Er on 7/20 and et on 7/23 or 25. It's so nerve wracking. Glad to have someone pretty much right with me. Good luck!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Annabelle I'm drinking about half a cup a day and that's it caffeine wise. I wasn't a huge coffee drinker to begin with but love soda. The half of cup seems to be getting me through and I think one cup is absolutely fine. The caffeine withdraw would probably be worse for the embies then the little bit of caffeine.

Ever hopeful I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed and sending sticky vibes for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Everhopeful -sending sticky vibes your way!!! 

Hopefulgirl - that's great news! I'm sure Monday can't get here soon enough!

AFM - Had my scan and bloodwork this morning. I went in there thinking that today would be it based on how everything has been growing and that I'd do my trigger tonight and be on my way, but of course when you think it will be one way - it goes the other. :wacko: My left side has the bigger follies and that side didn't get much bigger from yesterday. My right side got bigger but on both sides they're all just below 20 (biggest is 19.9). So the nurse says she thinks one more day, but I have to wait for the doc's instructions to confirm. If so, I'll go back tomorrow morning for another scan and b/w. I have enough menopur/gonal f and ganirelix to get me through tomorrow morning, so we shall see how this all goes.  

For those that have reached ER, what day in your stim cycle did you all trigger? I'm day 9 now.


----------



## raelynn

I triggered on day 12 of stims


----------



## everhopeful

I triggered on cd 13. Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I triggered on day 13 but had no stims on day 12.


----------



## amylou123

I triggered on day 10 on this cycle and I think it day 12 on my first cycle.


----------



## raelynn

Well, my beta came back at 14.5 this morning. I'm pretty crushed. My nurse said I am pregnant right now but prepare for the worst. Will go back in on Monday to see how things have progressed...or not progressed.


----------



## hopefulmama11

So sorry Rae but stay positive. Anything can happen!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I'm so sorry Rae :hugs: Ugh, I've been there. 

But don't give up hope yet, its not over!


----------



## Afamilygal

Oh Rae... I'm sorry to hear that. It is very hard to hear I know. but listen, anything could happen at this point so try to stay positive if you can. BIG big big hug


----------



## oneof14

Rae, :hugs:! Anything can happen! Fx for a sticky bean!


----------



## L4hope

Oh Rae I'm so sorry! I too have been in this limbo. I have everything crossed for you that the little one is just a slow grower! :hugs:


----------



## amylou123

we're keeping our fingers crossed for you! When are you getting your second beta?


----------



## never2late70

raelynn said:


> Well, my beta came back at 14.5 this morning. I'm pretty crushed. My nurse said I am pregnant right now but prepare for the worst. Will go back in on Monday to see how things have progressed...or not progressed.

:hugs: isn't it still really early?
Praying for you.

~Angie


----------



## New Yorker

Hi,

Just wanted to join this group. I'm looking for support and ladies that are going through the same thing. I started Gonal-F and Menopur this past Tuesday, July 10th after blood work and an ultrasound. They started me on 150 of Gonal-F and 150 of Menopur. I went in this morning for bloodwork and ultrasound after 3 days and the doctor didn't seem too happy with the scan but didn't elaborate. But she said I would get a call later, which I did. They told me doc wants to up my Gonal-F to 300 now and to continue the 150 of menopur. I am to return for more bloodwork and an ultrasound on Monday. I sure hope the meds get things moving and have a better scan on Monday. I am sooooo nervous. I wasn't nervous until now. The shots are no biggie for me. I do them in my belly. Fat has no nerves so no pain. Just a tiny bit itchy once.

For those of you ladies that have already started your IVF cycle... how is it going for you?


----------



## NewbieMum

Hopeful Girl said:


> everhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful girl- 12 eggs!! That's great. Hope they call you early tomorrow! Xx
> 
> Ok... they just called and 6 of the 12 fertilized. Here's hoping they keep going... now just have to wait for phone call tomorrow. Last time only had 6-7 eggs and only two fertilized and only one survived but stopped progressing and BFN.Click to expand...




Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Good luck newbiemum! Have you done your trigger yet?
> 
> Congrats Rae! Those digitals are the best! There is nothing like seeing that word "pregnant."
> 
> L4Hope - when I had my trial transfer, they just let me up afterwards. However, I did have a catheter put in when I was having my son and prepping for a c-section. It was uncomfortable, but not painful.
> 
> Miss Annabelle - my doc said 1 day bedrest/taking it easy on ER day, 2 days bed rest following ET.
> 
> afamilygal- glad you are feeling better! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone - lots of :hugs: all around!!! I'm still sleepy. ;) These are the days when coffee would come in handy. Oh well! LOL!
> 
> AFM - I have another scan/bloodwork today. Yesterday I had a 20, two 18s, 17s, 16s and on down the line. My estrogen was around 1700, up from 1200 the day before. So we'll see how big they got and I'm guessing they will have me trigger tonight or tomorrow night. Hoping for tonight mostly b/c I want to get this trigger shot behind me (no pun intended! :haha:) That needle scares the you-know-what out of me. I'm such a weenie. :blush:

Sorry about the autocorrect! Grrrr

No I thought it would be yesterday or today, but smaller follicles popped up. I am so afraid of the 22 Guatemala needle in my rear!


----------



## NewbieMum

Hopeful Girl said:


> Just got the call from my doctor - our 6 embies are coming along and I'm scheduled for a 5 day transfer on Monday. Hoping we have two great ones so we can put both in.... good luck everyone!

Yay! 
Sending thoughts. And prayers


----------



## raelynn

Its 11dp3dt today or 14dpo so ideally they'd like to see HCG withing the 50-100 range. I'm praying the embryo just implanted late but staying positive is really hard at this point. Our parents knew we were going through IVF so we had to break the bittersweet news to them tonight. I've been falling apart all night. Hopefully tomorrow is better. Next beta is on Monday.


----------



## NewbieMum

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Everhopeful -sending sticky vibes your way!!!
> 
> Hopefulgirl - that's great news! I'm sure Monday can't get here soon enough!
> 
> AFM - Had my scan and bloodwork this morning. I went in there thinking that today would be it based on how everything has been growing and that I'd do my trigger tonight and be on my way, but of course when you think it will be one way - it goes the other. :wacko: My left side has the bigger follies and that side didn't get much bigger from yesterday. My right side got bigger but on both sides they're all just below 20 (biggest is 19.9). So the nurse says she thinks one more day, but I have to wait for the doc's instructions to confirm. If so, I'll go back tomorrow morning for another scan and b/w. I have enough menopur/gonal f and ganirelix to get me through tomorrow morning, so we shall see how this all goes.
> 
> For those that have reached ER, what day in your stim cycle did you all trigger? I'm day 9 now.

I'm day 12 & expecting 2-3 more days.


----------



## NewbieMum

raelynn said:


> Its 11dp3dt today or 14dpo so ideally they'd like to see HCG withing the 50-100 range. I'm praying the embryo just implanted late but staying positive is really hard at this point. Our parents knew we were going through IVF so we had to break the bittersweet news to them tonight. I've been falling apart all night. Hopefully tomorrow is better. Next beta is on Monday.

I hope so too. Thinking about you :)


----------



## everhopeful

Rae- I know it's very hard but please stay positive!! It might have embedded late and only just starting to get going!! I am sure Monday feels like a lifetime away. Are you doing anything nice over the weekend?
Xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Can I join this thread please? I've just started my short protocol IVF cycle through Oxford Fertility Unit. Started with my menopur injection last night so here we go :) Bit anxious but excited. Would love to share this journey with you all :)

Carmen. xx


----------



## everhopeful

Welcome Carmen!!

Hope your journey has a very happy ending!!

Not sure if you have done IVF before but I found it less scary than I thought it would be. It goes by quite quickly until the 2ww!

Everyone on here is great so ask if you have any questions.


----------



## amylou123

hopefulgirl- great news on the day 5 transfer!

I'm still waiting to hear from my clinic to see if I need to go in today (leave in 30 minutes) or wait until Monday. I called yesterday and they said it would probably be day 5 considering the number of embryos but they would call this morning to tell me for sure. Ugh- talk about waiting until the last minute...I'm still hopeful that it'll be a day 5 transfer and they are just slow in making that call.


----------



## everhopeful

Amylou- hope you hear one way or another very soon!!


----------



## raelynn

everhopeful said:


> Rae- I know it's very hard but please stay positive!! It might have embedded late and only just starting to get going!! I am sure Monday feels like a lifetime away. Are you doing anything nice over the weekend?
> Xx

It seems ages away and I'm sure Monday will drag on while we're waiting for the results. We're going to see my in-laws this weekend so not exactly fun but we may go swimming so hopefully that will be nice.


----------



## amylou123

thanks everhopeful- I ended up hearing about 5 minutes before we were planning on leaving for the clinic- looks like it'll be a 5 day transfer on Monday.


----------



## drsquid

I found out I was doing a day 5 transfer on the bridge on my way to the clinic so... Be happy you hadn't left your house


----------



## everhopeful

Amylou- nothing like the last minute!!
Good luck for Monday!

Rae- hope its not too bad with the inlaws. Hopefully a distraction at least. Got everything crossed for you for Monday. Really hope it was just a late embedder!! Xx


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Raelynn - so sorry... one step at a time. Try to think positive thoughts and see what happens on Monday. Wrapping you in big hugs...


----------



## Hopeful Girl

amylou123 said:


> thanks everhopeful- I ended up hearing about 5 minutes before we were planning on leaving for the clinic- looks like it'll be a 5 day transfer on Monday.

Just catching up on posts. Sorry you had a bit of a nail biter but glad it will be 5 day. Yay!
Looks like we'll be in it together. Waiting on my status call for today...
sticky sticky supersticky vibes!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Amylou and Raelynn - you will be in my thoughts and prayers on Monday


----------



## hopefulmama11

So had my second us and bw today. Still waiting for the results of bw but the us went really well. I had 12 no measurable follicles on Monday and went from 15 on the left side and t least 4 on the right. The right had an obstructed view so there may be more and all of the follicles were measuring eight to 12 so that's great. My lining was at 11 so they were happy with that. I have no idea what will happen next but was happy w the progress.

Gl to everyone nd welcome new members.


----------



## everhopeful

Hopefulmama- that's great news!! How long have you been stimming now?


----------



## hopefulmama11

Om on day five os Stims. Tonight will be six. Still waiting for call. Nerve wracking!


----------



## Afamilygal

Rae- Im thinking of you and sending you a big hug. I hope your swimming helps take your mind of this for a wee while. :hugs:


----------



## amylou123

Raelynn- hopefully the in-laws can provide some good distraction. Monday will be here soon!

drsquid- sounds like it must be a common thing to let people know about the day 3 vs day 5 right before their day 3 appointment. I kinda feel like all these early morning appointments, sleepless nights due to medication side effects and last minutes changes are just their little way of preparing us for parenthood since I'm learning to take it all in stride by now.


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi Everhopeful

Thank you :) This is my first shot at IVF. I have been on clomid before and conceived twice on it but very sadly they were ectopics :( I only have one tube left and my consultant thinks it could be damaged (hence the second ectopic) which is why I'm here. But I'm staying very positive and hoping that a miracle happens.

Looking forward to chatting with all the ladies here. 

Carmen. x


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Carmen,

Similar story here! I had an ectopic and lost my right tube. My left is not very healthy so IVF was our only option. First cycle for me also.

Good luck!


----------



## MsTX

Mrsmoose- I totally feel you girl. I just went through my first round of IVF after 2 ruptered ectopics so unfortunately it was my only option. Sometime our tubes just dont work the way they are meant to. Its crazy how much one little thing can affect everything so much. Good luck, im praying for you!

Good luck to all you girls going through your transfers and retrievals. I know I don't have too much to say on here right now but I am always on reading about everybody's progress in their cycles and I keep each of you ladies in my prayers. 

raelynn- Fingers crossed for you that your beta doubles like it should. I had a low betas before, it went from 7 to 13 to 31 to 64 and on up to well into the 200's before they would leave me alone. Unfortunately I had a heterotopic (one in the uterus and one in my fallopian tube) so baby never got a heartbeat :( It can happen so keep that pma because 14 is greater than 5 and we all know what that means. My prayers are with you. 

afm, I am just anxiously awaiting July 25th so I can have my us and see my baby/babies heartbeat/s. Trying to stay positive and just grateful to have made it this far.


----------



## L4hope

Mrs moose, Carmen and everhopeful wishing you luck as you are approaching ER and ET time!! I will be a week or two behind that. Anxious to start stims this week!

Mrs Tx Im sure you are more than ready for the ultrasound to see your heartbeat/s! I know for me at least while I'm nervous and anxious to get my bfp, I will be equally as nervous to see a strong heartbeat and make it to 12weeks. 

Rae, I hope you're weekend is helping to distract you and pass the time until Monday. I truly hope to hear good news that your beta has doubled or more by Monday!


----------



## gncope

hopefulmama11 said:


> Gncope we are basically on the same schedule. I'm on 225 of follistim and 75 of menopour. Go in tomorrow for day five us and bw with tentative Er on 7/20 and et on 7/23 or 25. It's so nerve wracking. Glad to have someone pretty much right with me. Good luck!

I am now on 375 follistim and 75 menopur. I went in today and they finally saw follicles! There had to be at least 15-20 but they are still only about 8-10mm so they bumped up my Meds. They are hoping by Monday they will be at 14mm and then I start ganerelix. Still aiming for retrieval near the end of the week. Ovaries are killing me. They feel very heavy and they still have more growing to do. 
Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## gncope

Today was a beautiful day in arizona. We got some much needed rain and it was so much more bearable here. Being from Canada I don't handle the heat well. I actually was outside all night...bbqing at a friends and swimming. It was great!
I had more bloodwork and ultrasound this morning and things are looking really good. The other day they could barely even see my ovaries, never mind any follicles in them but today there were at least 15-20! They are still pretty small...8-10mm but they are there! My left ovary was hiding and boy was it painful when they were moving that thing all around "in my business" trying to get a peak. They raised my Meds again and I go back on Monday. We are looking at doing egg retrieval later in the week :)
Fingers crossed they all goes well. 

PS-wowsers my ovaries are hurting...they feel so heavy. Ouch!


----------



## hopefulmama11

I'm starting to get uncomfortable too. I'm going attempt to clean and do laundry today. Will do it slowly but want to do something. Sick of laying around. Gnope did they start ganirelix with you yet? I did one last night and one this morning. They kept my follistim the same and upped me to two vials of menopour. The nurse said this is normal when they start the ganirelix so I think I'm on track. Have us and bw tomorrow. I'm hoping now that I started the ganirelix thatnill be triggering on Wednesday and Er on Friday. We will know after tomorrow. I'm ready to get to Er. I hope all is going well for everyone today.


----------



## gncope

hopefulmama11 said:


> I'm starting to get uncomfortable too. I'm going attempt to clean and do laundry today. Will do it slowly but want to do something. Sick of laying around. Gnope did they start ganirelix with you yet? I did one last night and one this morning. They kept my follistim the same and upped me to two vials of menopour. The nurse said this is normal when they start the ganirelix so I think I'm on track. Have us and bw tomorrow. I'm hoping now that I started the ganirelix thatnill be triggering on Wednesday and Er on Friday. We will know after tomorrow. I'm ready to get to Er. I hope all is going well for everyone today.

They want my follicles to be at 14mm before they start ganerelix. I am thinking tomorrow we will start after my bw and us. My ovaries feel like they are weighing me down. Hehe. I am very determined to get this house cleaned today but wow, it may be a slow process. I am ready for ER too. Good luck!


----------



## NewbieMum

I am on day 14 of stims & got instructions for another day! Oh boy! I thought I was going to trigger Thursday! Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## hopefulmama11

Newbiemom, I'm sorry they have you on Stims for long. Was your dose too low in the beginning? I hope you get to trigger soon!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a great weekend!

I got the all clear to trigger last night which means my ER is tomorrow morning! Ahhh! Very excited - and nervous too. Praying for good quality eggies. 

On a side note - I was TOTALLY freaking out about the size of the HcG needle and I honestly didn't feel a thing. I though my hubby was kidding when he said it was done. I wish all the stim shots in the belly had been so gentle!


----------



## everhopeful

Hoping- how exciting!! Hope it all goes well gor you tomorrow!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> I got the all clear to trigger last night which means my ER is tomorrow morning! Ahhh! Very excited - and nervous too. Praying for good quality eggies.
> 
> On a side note - I was TOTALLY freaking out about the size of the HcG needle and I honestly didn't feel a thing. I though my hubby was kidding when he said it was done. I wish all the stim shots in the belly had been so gentle!

Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well


----------



## amylou123

hoping4baby2- good luck tomorrow! I know what you mean about the needle for the trigger. I was a complete wimp leading up to it, but it actually wasn't that bad. I think icing the area may have helped.


----------



## drsquid

only thing about the hcg is it tends to bruise and be a bit sore the next day, so dont be too surprised


----------



## NewbieMum

hopefulmama11 said:


> Newbiemom, I'm sorry they have you on Stims for long. Was your dose too low in the beginning? I hope you get to trigger soon!

I was on 125 bravelle & 75 menopur with small increase / decreases. We will see what they say tomorrow. 

Thanks for the trigger shot update. I am totally freaked out.

General question:

How bad are progesterone shots compared to stims?


----------



## everhopeful

Newbiemum- I have the progesterone suppositories so I'm afraid I can't help with the injection pain question. I'm sure someone on here can help! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Rae- the very best of luck to you today!! Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## gncope

NewbieMum said:


> hopefulmama11 said:
> 
> 
> Newbiemom, I'm sorry they have you on Stims for long. Was your dose too low in the beginning? I hope you get to trigger soon!
> 
> I was on 125 bravelle & 75 menopur with small increase / decreases. We will see what they say tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the trigger shot update. I am totally freaked out.
> 
> General question:
> 
> How bad are progesterone shots compared to stims?Click to expand...


Seriously trigger shot is very little pain like the Stims, although I do find that the menopur burns a bit. I haven't started progesterone shots yet but apparently they hurt more because they are oil based so it is thicker and slower to get through needle. I hear icing it doesn't help too much because you don't want the oil to be cold. Heating pad after should help. My progesterone is in oleate so it isn't supposed to be as painful. 
I have done progesterone creams before and they are not a big deal, just messy.


----------



## everhopeful

Just found our last embryo didn't make it to freeze! Gutted but praying I don't need it and that this cycle works!
Xx


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Hopeful Girl said:


> amylou123 said:
> 
> 
> thanks everhopeful- I ended up hearing about 5 minutes before we were planning on leaving for the clinic- looks like it'll be a 5 day transfer on Monday.
> 
> Just catching up on posts. Sorry you had a bit of a nail biter but glad it will be 5 day. Yay!
> Looks like we'll be in it together. Waiting on my status call for today...
> sticky sticky supersticky vibes!!!!Click to expand...




Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> I got the all clear to trigger last night which means my ER is tomorrow morning! Ahhh! Very excited - and nervous too. Praying for good quality eggies.
> 
> On a side note - I was TOTALLY freaking out about the size of the HcG needle and I honestly didn't feel a thing. I though my hubby was kidding when he said it was done. I wish all the stim shots in the belly had been so gentle!

Good luck! Hope you get lots of good eggies and good recovery!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

everhopeful said:


> Just found our last embryo didn't make it to freeze! Gutted but praying I don't need it and that this cycle works!
> Xx

So sorry... praying you don't need it. Positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Well today is the big day! ET is at Noon. I'm so excited and hopeful but so scared at the same time. I feel so fortunate that it was a good cycle and lucky enough to have 5 day transfer. Trying to balance my excitement with staying grounded. I'm praying this works... sticking with positive thoughts... good luck everyone with the ER, ET, and Beta tests this week.


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful- good luck!! Fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Afamilygal

Everhopeful- aw sorry about that darling but like you guys say- there's a good chance you just wont need it!!! (got my Fingers crossed for you)

and good luck to Hopeful girl! I'm sure everything will go perfectly- best of luck!

and also good luck to Amylou and hopingforbaby!!! looking forward to seeing your BFP's!!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Hopeful, I hope everything went well.


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Thanks for all the well wishes. Back home now... Beta is next Thurs 7/26. still pretty sore from the retrieval 5 days ago... anyone else sore for a while? This time feels a bit worse than last


----------



## raelynn

Hopeful - Glad everything went well. Best of luck!!

I had my second beta today and it came back at 27.2. It went up but didn't quite double. Still hoping we just have a slow poke here and its taking its good old time but I guess we'll see. Next beta is Thursday.


----------



## amylou123

Raelynn- that's great news about the hcg. Good luck for Thursday.

Hopeful girl- I am also feeling pretty sore from the er still. Great to hear the et went well today. I'm relaxing and trying to take it easy after my et this morning. I ended up doing a single embryo transfer- single vs two embryo transfer is something dh and have been discussing since we started.


----------



## everhopeful

Rae- that's great news! Fingers crossed for your blood test on Thursday! X


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful girl and Amylou- congrats on ET!! Yah!!


----------



## L4hope

Everhopeful fingers crossed you get your bfp and don't have to worry about a next cycle!

Hopeful girl I'm glad to hear ET went well today. Rest up and hopefully you and everhopeful will have good news soon!

Rae I'm glad your beta is rising and hopefully you'll have a good number on Thursday!!

Afm, waiting to have baseline ultrasound and bloodwork Wednesday morning. Will be given my dose to start stims wed night. Here goes nothing!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

raelynn said:


> Hopeful - Glad everything went well. Best of luck!!
> 
> I had my second beta today and it came back at 27.2. It went up but didn't quite double. Still hoping we just have a slow poke here and its taking its good old time but I guess we'll see. Next beta is Thursday.

That is good... praying you have good results on Thursday


----------



## Hopeful Girl

amylou123 said:


> Raelynn- that's great news about the hcg. Good luck for Thursday.
> 
> Hopeful girl- I am also feeling pretty sore from the er still. Great to hear the et went well today. I'm relaxing and trying to take it easy after my et this morning. I ended up doing a single embryo transfer- single vs two embryo transfer is something dh and have been discussing since we started.

Rest up - is your Beta next Thursday too?


----------



## drsquid

amy- probably a good plan. i think if id realized that apparently transferring 2 doesnt increase your chance of success, just your chance of multiples.. i might have transferred 1.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Rae - that's great news! Praying it keeps climbing!

Amylou and Hopeful girl - congrats on ET! Sticky vibes headed your way!

AFM - ER went well, they got 11. Now I'm just on pins and needles praying they are good quality and to hear if we are on for ET on Thursday or Saturday. We're just putting one back in, but I'm hopeful we have some to freeze as well. 

I'm more sore from the ER than I thought I'd be. Definitely an early bedtime for me tonight!


----------



## drsquid

hoping- yay for 11.. fingers crossed =)


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Hoping - that's great! Grow little embies grow!


----------



## NewbieMum

everhopeful said:


> Just found our last embryo didn't make it to freeze! Gutted but praying I don't need it and that this cycle works!
> Xx

I am praying you don't need it :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Rae- that is good that it is rising, I am very hopeful for you and pray that Thursday you get the good news you deserve. :)


----------



## everhopeful

Hoping- that's excellent news!! Grow embies grow


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Thank you! Just got the fertilization report, of the 11, 9 were mature and 6 fertilized with ICSI. The lab wants another day to decide if I'll be a 3 or 5DT, so tomorrow we'll know more. We're only putting one back in; I have juvenile diabetes (type 1) and I had a rough time being prego with my son (i had pretty bad hyperemesis) so DH was really adamant about not upping my already high risk status any further by having 2 in there. So I'm just on pins and needles hoping and praying the lab identifies that one perfect embie to nestle back in me. I'm 35, so doc feels 1 is still ok for me, but...

OK, enough worrying about what if... time to focus on and be happy with what is. I'm excited and encouraged by today's update, but 4 1/2 years of TTC this baby is wearing me down and my heart breaks a little more each time my son asks me when God will give us our baby like all of his little friends families. Ugh. 

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## everhopeful

Hoping- that's excellent report! Fingers crossed they keep growing for you! Xx


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Thank you! Just got the fertilization report, of the 11, 9 were mature and 6 fertilized with ICSI. The lab wants another day to decide if I'll be a 3 or 5DT, so tomorrow we'll know more. We're only putting one back in; I have juvenile diabetes (type 1) and I had a rough time being prego with my son (i had pretty bad hyperemesis) so DH was really adamant about not upping my already high risk status any further by having 2 in there. So I'm just on pins and needles hoping and praying the lab identifies that one perfect embie to nestle back in me. I'm 35, so doc feels 1 is still ok for me, but...
> 
> OK, enough worrying about what if... time to focus on and be happy with what is. I'm excited and encouraged by today's update, but 4 1/2 years of TTC this baby is wearing me down and my heart breaks a little more each time my son asks me when God will give us our baby like all of his little friends families. Ugh.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!

That is a wonderful report, we are icsi too. Congrats and hoping those little embies growing strong!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Just got the call about our other four embryos and none of them made it. Pretty devastated, feel like our doctor made it seem as if two were really promising yesterday and not sure about the other two. He may have just oversimplified since he wasnt sure and we were starting our transfer. The person who called wasn't our nurse and she bluntly just said no embryos frozen so quick and matter of fact like. We were very confused... had to call our regular nurse to get our report and explain a little more more. I think it is hard for some people to remember what this news means to us. Trying to focus on the precious two transferred and hoping for the best. Beta seems far away...


----------



## raelynn

Hopeful - So sorry about your other embryos and about the way they delivered the news. Hoping that your transferred ones are getting comfy so you won't need a backup.


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful girl- I had similar news, although not so bluntly delivered. It's such a blow but really hope you don't need them!!

Xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Hopeful, so sorry but hopefully the two you have will be it and you won't even have to worry about it.

I'm on day 9 of Stims. Things are going well. My e2 was over 1800 and my biggest follicle was 16.8mm so I just took meds now and probably will tomorrow to have trigger on Thursday and Er on Saturday which is good for my dh as he won't have to take off work. I am just really ready to get to the trigger. We are so close now which I know I'm really lucky for that. I'm just ready to move on from the med. and shots part. Have another us and bw tomorrow. Hopefully things continue to proceed and I'll be good for trigger on Thursday.

Gl and all the best to everyone.


----------



## Hopeful Girl

hopefulmama11 said:


> Hopeful, so sorry but hopefully the two you have will be it and you won't even have to worry about it.
> 
> I'm on day 9 of Stims. Things are going well. My e2 was over 1800 and my biggest follicle was 16.8mm so I just took meds now and probably will tomorrow to have trigger on Thursday and Er on Saturday which is good for my dh as he won't have to take off work. I am just really ready to get to the trigger. We are so close now which I know I'm really lucky for that. I'm just ready to move on from the med. and shots part. Have another us and bw tomorrow. Hopefully things continue to proceed and I'll be good for trigger on Thursday.
> 
> Gl and all the best to everyone.

That is great. Good luck with trigger and ER!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hopeful Girl said:


> Just got the call about our other four embryos and none of them made it. Pretty devastated, feel like our doctor made it seem as if two were really promising yesterday and not sure about the other two. He may have just oversimplified since he wasnt sure and we were starting our transfer. The person who called wasn't our nurse and she bluntly just said no embryos frozen so quick and matter of fact like. We were very confused... had to call our regular nurse to get our report and explain a little more more. I think it is hard for some people to remember what this news means to us. Trying to focus on the precious two transferred and hoping for the best. Beta seems far away...


:hugs::hugs::hugs: I think you're right, sometimes these medical professionals forget how confusing, scary and emotional this ride can be - or they see it so much they have to detach a bit. But it is really hard and not fair when you are on the receiving end. 

Hoping those two little embies are nestling in and growing stronger each day! When is your beta test?


----------



## NewbieMum

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Thank you! Just got the fertilization report, of the 11, 9 were mature and 6 fertilized with ICSI. The lab wants another day to decide if I'll be a 3 or 5DT, so tomorrow we'll know more. We're only putting one back in; I have juvenile diabetes (type 1) and I had a rough time being prego with my son (i had pretty bad hyperemesis) so DH was really adamant about not upping my already high risk status any further by having 2 in there. So I'm just on pins and needles hoping and praying the lab identifies that one perfect embie to nestle back in me. I'm 35, so doc feels 1 is still ok for me, but...
> 
> OK, enough worrying about what if... time to focus on and be happy with what is. I'm excited and encouraged by today's update, but 4 1/2 years of TTC this baby is wearing me down and my heart breaks a little more each time my son asks me when God will give us our baby like all of his little friends families. Ugh.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today!

That is awesome! I'm sending prayers for one sticky bean for you :happydance:


----------



## NewbieMum

ER in the morning...excited & nervous


----------



## raelynn

Good luck newbiemum!!


----------



## NewbieMum

raelynn said:


> Good luck newbiemum!!

Good luck on Thurs!


----------



## Lina4

Hi ya everybody,I'm new here! My hubby and me are trying for nearly 7 years now!nothing really wrong with us! Clomid didn't work and now we just had IFv done last week! I had 15 eggs collected on Monday and 7 made it and looked all great so we went for blastocyst transfer on day 5 wich was Saturday sadly we only had 3 left then but they all looked really good they said and we had two frozen! They where a grade 2.2! My bloodtest is next week but I'm really scared that it didn't work as it feels like my af is starting soon! I hope it won't but I just hate the wait! Good luck to all of u xxxxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Newbie mum- good luck!!


----------



## everhopeful

Lina - welcome
It's great news that you had one put back and still two to freeze!
Af type symptoms can be a sign!! Fingers crossed for you!
Xx


----------



## Lina4

Hi everhopeful! I hope so but as we waited so long it's hard not to think it won't work! I do wanna do a test before next tuesday to see what it says but don't think it's a good idea! Are you having IFv at the moment? Best of luck xxx


----------



## gncope

Welcome everyone and good luck!
Hope that everyone is doing well and hanging in there. I haven't been able to catch up too much in the last couple days. I have had such horrible back pain. I am on cd10 and hoping that we have some good news tomorrow. I go for us and bw in the morning. Yesterday my follicles were averaging about a 10. There was a 12 and 13. They are growing slowly but surely. There are quite a few which is great. I started ganerelix today. Can I just say that I am so over the shots. I am really hoping it is all worth it in the end. I'm now up to 3/day. 375 follistim, 75 menopur, and now ganerelix. Soon we will have progesterone and trigger shot...and more fun stuff. 
It is nice to know I am not the only one going through all this. It is hard to see people get pregnant so easily. 
Anyone else have major back pain on Stims? I have my heating pad on low and am hoping for some relief so I can get some sleep. My appt is early in the morning. 
Good luck everyone and baby dust to all.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Lina- yes on the dreaded 2WW. I feel like I'm always very negative about it all now. I've seen so many BFN's and I think it's my coping/ defense mechanism. Each month I find something that might just be a sign, get excited then WHAM BFN!! Crashing back down again!!
When I fell pregnant with my son 4 years ago, I really wasn't very positive. I had period type cramps etc but turns out that was my SIGN!!
Fingers crossed for you. Hope we both get our BFP's!!

Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi gncope,

Sorry you are in so much pain. Hope that the heat helps and that you get some good news at your next scan!!
Good luck,
Xx


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Hopeful Girl said:
> 
> 
> Just got the call about our other four embryos and none of them made it. Pretty devastated, feel like our doctor made it seem as if two were really promising yesterday and not sure about the other two. He may have just oversimplified since he wasnt sure and we were starting our transfer. The person who called wasn't our nurse and she bluntly just said no embryos frozen so quick and matter of fact like. We were very confused... had to call our regular nurse to get our report and explain a little more more. I think it is hard for some people to remember what this news means to us. Trying to focus on the precious two transferred and hoping for the best. Beta seems far away...
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I think you're right, sometimes these medical professionals forget how confusing, scary and emotional this ride can be - or they see it so much they have to detach a bit. But it is really hard and not fair when you are on the receiving end.
> 
> Hoping those two little embies are nestling in and growing stronger each day! When is your beta test?Click to expand...

Thank you :) Beta is next Thurs 7/26


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Good luck today Newbie mum!!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Good luck today Newbie mum! 

Welcome Lina!


----------



## L4hope

Newbiemum good luck with ER today!

Welcome lina! 

Gncope I am just starting stims tonight so I can't say how I'll feel on them. Sorry you are so uncomfortable. Hopefully you are feeling better and just keep reminding yourself this is temporary and for oh so good cause!! 

Afm, I've been on Lupron for two weeks. I had my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork this am. They will call with my instructions to start Follistim and menopur tonight. I'm excited and ready to get things moving!!


----------



## everhopeful

L4hope- how exciting!! It's great to be getting started! Good luck with the stims!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hopeful girl - my beta is also on the 26th. Are you going to hpt first?


----------



## NewbieMum

NewbieMum said:


> ER in the morning...excited & nervous

9 eggs.
Pregnancy test 8/1.
Need a nap. 
Grow grow grow!
Oh I'm icsi too


----------



## Hopeful Girl

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hopeful girl - my beta is also on the 26th. Are you going to hpt first?

I am so glad you asked me this... I have been struggling with it. I see that a lot of ladies are doing it the day before of morning of Beta. I can see the benefits both ways, if we decide to do hpt then we are in control and not just at the mercy of THE PHONE CALL but we have to keep in mind that we could get a false reading that could send us in a tailspin too. I'm leaning towards doing it the morning of my Beta next Thursday but knowing that if I get a negative it may not be accurate but could prepare me a little more. Then if I do see a faint line or positive that it could also mean that I'm not really pregnant. Obviously from my babbling I'm still trying to figure it out. I don't think anything will make the phone call any easier but I guess it does take back some of the control even if just a little. Tell me your thoughts... what are you going to do? I'm also debating whether to do it without dragging my dh into the emotions, I think he would be against the hpt since it may not be accurate... :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful Girl

NewbieMum said:


> NewbieMum said:
> 
> 
> ER in the morning...excited & nervous
> 
> 9 eggs.
> Pregnancy test 8/1.
> Need a nap.
> Grow grow grow!
> Oh I'm icsi tooClick to expand...


woo hoo... awesome ER. Grow embies grow!!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Newbiemum- that's excellent news!! Grow embies!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Congrats NewbieMum! That is great!

So, I'm on for ET tomorrow morning. Eeek! I'm nervous! And excited! And nervous!!:blush:

She said I had three that are already meeting the criteria they have to go ahead with a day 3. I have no idea what that means and if that is a good thing or not. Still praying I have some left to freeze!!!:cold:


----------



## hopefulmama11

Best of luck tomorrow hopeful. I'm sure it will go great.

Had my us and bw this morning. My e2 is over 3200 and my follicles are right where they need to be so they are only having me do 75 of menopour tonight and I'm pretty sure I'll trigger tomorrow with Er on Saturday. So excited and nervous and totally ready to move on.


----------



## everhopeful

Hoping- that's great news!! Good luck for tomorrow. X


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful- getting so close now!! Hopefully you get to trigger soon. X


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Congrats NewbieMum! That is great!
> 
> So, I'm on for ET tomorrow morning. Eeek! I'm nervous! And excited! And nervous!!:blush:
> 
> She said I had three that are already meeting the criteria they have to go ahead with a day 3. I have no idea what that means and if that is a good thing or not. Still praying I have some left to freeze!!!:cold:

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## amylou123

Missannabelle and hopeful girl- I was just thinking about when to test also (my beta is 7/25). There is no way that I'll be able to wait until they call me. I'll definitely test the morning of 7/25 but I think I'll end up testing may before that as well- maybe on 7/23-I don't like suspense!


----------



## NewbieMum

Hopeful Girl said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful girl - my beta is also on the 26th. Are you going to hpt first?
> 
> I am so glad you asked me this... I have been struggling with it. I see that a lot of ladies are doing it the day before of morning of Beta. I can see the benefits both ways, if we decide to do hpt then we are in control and not just at the mercy of THE PHONE CALL but we have to keep in mind that we could get a false reading that could send us in a tailspin too. I'm leaning towards doing it the morning of my Beta next Thursday but knowing that if I get a negative it may not be accurate but could prepare me a little more. Then if I do see a faint line or positive that it could also mean that I'm not really pregnant. Obviously from my babbling I'm still trying to figure it out. I don't think anything will make the phone call any easier but I guess it does take back some of the control even if just a little. Tell me your thoughts... what are you going to do? I'm also debating whether to do it without dragging my dh into the emotions, I think he would be against the hpt since it may not be accurate... :wacko:[/QUOTE
> 
> My plan is to test the day before & after the bloodtest to see if the line gets lighter or darker. Easier said because I'm weeks away from testing.Click to expand...


----------



## NewbieMum

hopefulmama11 said:


> Best of luck tomorrow hopeful. I'm sure it will go great.
> 
> Had my us and bw this morning. My e2 is over 3200 and my follicles are right where they need to be so they are only having me do 75 of menopour tonight and I'm pretty sure I'll trigger tomorrow with Er on Saturday. So excited and nervous and totally ready to move on.

Good luck! Take warm socks to ER :)


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

For some reason I wasn't getting notified of responses to the thread so I've missed a whole lot of posts! Sorry if it seemed I was a bit quiet :)

Thanks for your support everhopeful and MrsTx - It took me a long time to feel ok after the ectopics and I'm nervous and excited at the same time about IVF :) I went for my first scan today (CD7) and it looks like I have a few follicles around 6mm and a lot more that are smaller than that. I have PCOS so I'm on short protocol (cetrorelix and menopur). They upped my dosage of menopur to 187.5 IIU so the follies can grow grow grow, and I'm back for a scan on Friday. They reckon that ET will be towards the end of next week, but I'm really nervous as I've just started a new job 2 months ago and have a very important meeting next Thur so feeling a little bit stressed about the whole thing even though I'm trying to stay positive.....eek.

All the best of luck, positive thoughts and white lights to you ladies who are doing ER and ET in the next few days. I'm really really really holding thumbs for you girls....

Hugs,
Carmen. xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Mrsmoose- it's great news that you see your follies growing! Hopefully you will be fine for next Thursday and you won't need to do ER on that day! Have you spoken to your clinic about it? They can often tailor your meds slightly to accommodate things.
Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## Lina4

Hi ever hopeful! How are ya today? We couldn't wait anymore last night and did a test! It came back negative than I did one first thing this morning and we had a very very light positive! Don't know what to think now! Still really feel like my ad is starting xxxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

You guys might already know this stuff, but I found it helpful.
https://100infertilityquestions.blogspot.com/2007/06/youve-got-to-change-your-cheating-ways.html?m=1

This is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt :

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## everhopeful

Lina- wow that's excellent news!! Great great great!! When do you do your beta? How many days past your transfer are you?? I'm nervous about testing!!


----------



## everhopeful

Missanabelle- very interesting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lina4

everhopeful said:


> Lina- wow that's excellent news!! Great great great!! When do you do your beta? How many days past your transfer are you?? I'm nervous about testing!!

I have my beta on the 24th so next Tuesday and you? I'm now on day five after transfer! Still not building my hopes up too much but you never know! :) xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Lina- I would very much believe that you have your BFP!! Excellent excellent news! The trigger would have all been out of your system by now. I'm going to do a HPT on Tuesday as my consultant is away in the states when my beta is due.
Fingers crossed for both of us!! Here's hoping Tuesday brings great news!!
Xx


----------



## amylou123

lina- congrats on the positive! that's great that you saw it go from negative the day before to positive the next day. 
I broke down and went out and bought lots of HPT yesterday. I tested this morning to just to make sure the trigger is out of my system (I'm 3dp5dt today). I'm hoping to hold off until Saturday or maybe even Sunday when I'll be 5 or 6dp5dt.


----------



## Lina4

Everhopeful,I will make another one tomorrow to see what happens then :) hope that I can sleep! Oh that's great that you go on Tuesday too! 24 is my fav number ;) lets hope it will bring us both loads of luck! Xxxx


----------



## Lina4

amylou123 said:


> lina- congrats on the positive! that's great that you saw it go from negative the day before to positive the next day.
> I broke down and went out and bought lots of HPT yesterday. I tested this morning to just to make sure the trigger is out of my system (I'm 3dp5dt today). I'm hoping to hold off until Saturday or maybe even Sunday when I'll be 5 or 6dp5dt.

Hi ya, I hope it will stay and not be a negative tomorrow but you never know! I didn't wanna test before Tuesday but just couldn't wait ;) is this your first ifv ?loads and loads of luck xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful Girl

NewbieMum, Amylou and Miss Annabelle - I am definitely doing it too then. I'll go in like everyone else, whatever the hpt says I'll take with a grain of salt. But this is one thing that feels like I'm controlling a bit. Reading all of your posts and wondering when I should try my first one. I'm also 3dp5dt - I'm going to try to hold out until the morning of my Beta on thurs, 7/26. Does it matter what time of day I do the hpt (I know they say best first thing in morning but wondered)...


----------



## everhopeful

Hopeful girl- first thing in the morning is best as your HCG is at its most concentrated!

The trigger shot is out of our systems after 10 days so testing anytime from then! Although. I'm holding out as it scares me to be honest!

Good luck to everyone testing soon!
Xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Good news! I get to trigger tonight any my Er will be Saturday. My nurse will call later with details but so happy I only have one more shot to do.

Can't wait to hear updates from everyone! Hope all is well!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

hopefulmama11 said:


> Good news! I get to trigger tonight any my Er will be Saturday. My nurse will call later with details but so happy I only have one more shot to do.
> 
> Can't wait to hear updates from everyone! Hope all is well!


Yay! That is great news, always nice when you end the shots. Good luck at ER!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

everhopeful said:


> Hopeful girl- first thing in the morning is best as your HCG is at its most concentrated!
> 
> The trigger shot is out of our systems after 10 days so testing anytime from then! Although. I'm holding out as it scares me to be honest!
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing soon!
> Xx


Yeah, scares me too. I think that is why I will wait until the morning of my Beta since I'll know the answer that day anyway and won't be stressed for a day or too wondering what my negative or a faint line means. I say that now but may break down on 25th, we'll see...

Baby dust baby dust baby dust


----------



## everhopeful

Hopefulmama- great news!! Yay!! Getting so close!! Cx


----------



## MsTX

Lina- Congrats! I got my BFP 5dp5dt. It was light but definitely there and it was negative the night before. So happy for you!

Im looking forward to all the BFP's to come for all the ones in limbo right now!!!

hopefulmama- Congrats on getting to trigger! I bet you have been anxiously waiting for this day to come. Good luck with your retrieval, I hope you get lots of good eggs!

Drsquid- Any updates on your appt yesterday? You are just a week ahead of me so I always look forward to reading your posts! How have you been feeling lately? I can't wait for my appt on Wed to see how many babies i've got cooking. Although I have a strong suspicion its only one.


----------



## NewbieMum

hopefulmama11 said:


> Good news! I get to trigger tonight any my Er will be Saturday. My nurse will call later with details but so happy I only have one more shot to do.
> 
> Can't wait to hear updates from everyone! Hope all is well!

Congrats and good luck with the ER


----------



## NewbieMum

NewbieMum said:


> NewbieMum said:
> 
> 
> ER in the morning...excited & nervous
> 
> 9 eggs.
> Pregnancy test 8/1.
> Need a nap.
> Grow grow grow!
> Oh I'm icsi tooClick to expand...

Yikes only 3 fertilized. I am going to be a nervous 3 day transfer on Saturday.


----------



## Lina4

MsTX said:


> Lina- Congrats! I got my BFP 5dp5dt. It was light but definitely there and it was negative the night before. So happy for you!
> 
> Im looking forward to all the BFP's to come for all the ones in limbo right now!!!
> 
> hopefulmama- Congrats on getting to trigger! I bet you have been anxiously waiting for this day to come. Good luck with your retrieval, I hope you get lots of good eggs!
> 
> Drsquid- Any updates on your appt yesterday? You are just a week ahead of me so I always look forward to reading your posts! How have you been feeling lately? I can't wait for my appt on Wed to see how many babies i've got cooking. Although I have a strong suspicion its only one.[/QUOTE. Hi ya! Thank you :) was just wondering did you have still cramps like your ad would start? Xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Newbiemum- it's not quantity it's quality!! Try not to worry!! Good luck for Saturday! Can you have a restful Sunday? Xx


----------



## drsquid

mstx-*preg mention* im good. crazy tired. yesterday was the first time i felt sort of sick. had a headache all day too. doc wasnt worried about my cervix at all which was good. (had a leep where they cut a piece off). she said she didnt take much off. measured my cervix at over 5 cm. had decided i was gonna do cvs or amnio but then yesterday was looking up the maternt21 (or however you spell it) and found out they can do it for twins). .. kaiser genetics is supposed to call me to arrange stuff so ill ask them)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

everhopeful said:


> Newbiemum- it's not quantity it's quality!! Try not to worry!! Good luck for Saturday! Can you have a restful Sunday? Xx

That's very true! We had 12 fertilised and all still going on day 3 but when we went in for transfer on day 5 the most developed was only an early blast, not full and on day 6 there was nothing good enough to freeze :cry:
I would have much rather had 4/5 great quality embryos.


----------



## MsTX

What did they do the procedure for? I have started to feel a little nauseous randomly also. Just for like the last couple days. It's no fun :/


----------



## hopefulmama11

I trigger tonight at 9:15 with Er at 9:15 on Saturday! So excited and nervous.

Ms tx it's fun to see your little baby growth. Hope to be shortly behind u


----------



## NewbieMum

everhopeful said:


> Newbiemum- it's not quantity it's quality!! Try not to worry!! Good luck for Saturday! Can you have a restful Sunday? Xx

Thank you. I won't know until Saturday morning when I get there what is (who is, how many are) left. Kinda nerve wrecking. 

All the betas on 7/26 - it's my birthday so make it a happy one :) :winkwink:


----------



## gncope

hopefulmama11 said:


> I trigger tonight at 9:15 with Er at 9:15 on Saturday! So excited and nervous.
> 
> Ms tx it's fun to see your little baby growth. Hope to be shortly behind u


Let me know how it goes. Best of luck and baby dust!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi gals!

Had my transfer this morning and we transferred one grade 7, level 1 or 2 embie. Of our original 11, only one other one seems to have progressed far enough to have been considered and was of the same quality. :cry: We're seeing if that one will progress far enough to be frozen. I'm a bit upset that there is only that one. If that one doesn't make it through the freezing process, I'm not sure we'll be able to swing another full cycle. The doc said he felt good about putting only one in if that is what we wanted.

I was so torn, DH... not so much. He REALLY is concerned about me carrying twins, so he was relieved the doc was fine with it. 

I'm just emotional now. I'm hoping we made the right decision. We had decided this was the way to go for us back in the day, but now in the moment its harder not to second guess. 

No going backwards though... need to keep the faith. 

I'll be back with personals tomorrow - I think I'm going to put my silly, over-emotional self back to bed. I slept for four hours when I got home today and have been really taking it easy the rest of the day. Planning on more of the same tomorrow. 

Hope you are all doing well and I'm sending lots of :hugs:, sticky vibes and baby dust!


----------



## gncope

I went to dr again today. Follicles are about 16 but they need to be 18-20 to trigger. 36 hours after trigger is egg retrieval. I have so many follicles that they want to start me on new Meds tomorrow to prevent ohss. So far everything is looking good. My back is still killing me and my boobs, my poor boobs...ouch! The new Meds are supposed to make you really sick too so that is something to look forward too :( 
I am totally feeling like a pin cushion and there doesn't seem to be a comfy place for shots or bloodwork anymore. Hopefully just a few more days and then I am down to one injection c'mon follies grow. 
Hope you are all having a good night/day.


----------



## gncope

That has got to be so difficult. Hang in there. Sticky vibes






Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Had my transfer this morning and we transferred one grade 7, level 1 or 2 embie. Of our original 11, only one other one seems to have progressed far enough to have been considered and was of the same quality. :cry: We're seeing if that one will progress far enough to be frozen. I'm a bit upset that there is only that one. If that one doesn't make it through the freezing process, I'm not sure we'll be able to swing another full cycle. The doc said he felt good about putting only one in if that is what we wanted.
> 
> I was so torn, DH... not so much. He REALLY is concerned about me carrying twins, so he was relieved the doc was fine with it.
> 
> I'm just emotional now. I'm hoping we made the right decision. We had decided this was the way to go for us back in the day, but now in the moment its harder not to second guess.
> 
> No going backwards though... need to keep the faith.
> 
> I'll be back with personals tomorrow - I think I'm going to put my silly, over-emotional self back to bed. I slept for four hours when I got home today and have been really taking it easy the rest of the day. Planning on more of the same tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and I'm sending lots of :hugs:, sticky vibes and baby dust!


----------



## everhopeful

Hoping- that was me exactly a week ago. I'd discussed it all with my hubby again and again. We decided only one. We can't afford a bigger house/car etc right now and I had a complicated pregnancy with Noah so it didnt seem wise. But when I got there and they told me I had two identical embryos I was convinced that I should have both put in, otherwise how could they chose?
I didn't though. My hubby's voice was ringing in my ears. One back and fingers crossed now!!
But been there and had the doubts!! Wishing you the very best of luck!!
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Gncope- not long now! Hopefully not too many more needles!!
Are the new meds at least tablet form? Hope you get to trigger soon!!
Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Rae- how did the beta go yesterday? Thinking about you!! Xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Gnope, I'm sure it will be soon. You are almost there!


----------



## raelynn

It wasn't good news yesterday...beta went down so its an early miscarriage. Just trying to cope and figure out where we go from here.


----------



## everhopeful

Oh Rae- I'm so so so very sorry. How very cruel! Do you and you partner have some time together?
Sending love and hugs to you! Xx


----------



## oneof14

Rae, :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Rae I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you and your hubby can be together to grieve and support each other. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful Girl

NewbieMum said:


> NewbieMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewbieMum said:
> 
> 
> ER in the morning...excited & nervous
> 
> 9 eggs.
> Pregnancy test 8/1.
> Need a nap.
> Grow grow grow!
> Oh I'm icsi tooClick to expand...
> 
> Yikes only 3 fertilized. I am going to be a nervous 3 day transfer on Saturday.Click to expand...

Well it is great that 3 fertilized and sending positive vibes your way. Grow little ones grow!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Had my transfer this morning and we transferred one grade 7, level 1 or 2 embie. Of our original 11, only one other one seems to have progressed far enough to have been considered and was of the same quality. :cry: We're seeing if that one will progress far enough to be frozen. I'm a bit upset that there is only that one. If that one doesn't make it through the freezing process, I'm not sure we'll be able to swing another full cycle. The doc said he felt good about putting only one in if that is what we wanted.
> 
> I was so torn, DH... not so much. He REALLY is concerned about me carrying twins, so he was relieved the doc was fine with it.
> 
> I'm just emotional now. I'm hoping we made the right decision. We had decided this was the way to go for us back in the day, but now in the moment its harder not to second guess.
> 
> No going backwards though... need to keep the faith.
> 
> I'll be back with personals tomorrow - I think I'm going to put my silly, over-emotional self back to bed. I slept for four hours when I got home today and have been really taking it easy the rest of the day. Planning on more of the same tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and I'm sending lots of :hugs:, sticky vibes and baby dust!

Keep the faith, girl, that you both made the right decision. Here is praying that this works for you. Positive stickey vibes coming your way!!!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

raelynn said:


> It wasn't good news yesterday...beta went down so its an early miscarriage. Just trying to cope and figure out where we go from here.

Sweetie, I am so very sorry. There are no words to help you through this but know we are all supporting you and are here for you. Be good to yourself during this time and hope you can get some rest.


----------



## gncope

raelynn said:


> It wasn't good news yesterday...beta went down so its an early miscarriage. Just trying to cope and figure out where we go from here.

I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry. Hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## gncope

everhopeful said:


> Gncope- not long now! Hopefully not too many more needles!!
> Are the new meds at least tablet form? Hope you get to trigger soon!!
> Xx


Yes at least the new Meds are tablet form. I am trying to stay positive and not get too discouraged. I will see what they say today.


----------



## hopefulmama11

Rae, I'm so very sorry!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Rae, I'm so, so sorry. Sending you lots and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NewbieMum

raelynn said:


> It wasn't good news yesterday...beta went down so its an early miscarriage. Just trying to cope and figure out where we go from here.

I am so sorry to hear. Lots of hugs.


----------



## NewbieMum

NewbieMum said:


> NewbieMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewbieMum said:
> 
> 
> ER in the morning...excited & nervous
> 
> 9 eggs.
> Pregnancy test 8/1.
> Need a nap.
> Grow grow grow!
> 
> Oh I'm icsi tooClick to expand...
> 
> Yikes only 3 fertilized. I am going to be a nervous 3 day transfer on Saturday.Click to expand...

2 are A quality & 1 is B/C decision time tomorrow
I am on so many meds it is so time consuming.
synthroid only as a precaution
antibiotics & steroids twice a day
One to prevent ohss
Vag estrace twice a day & prov Supp at night
prov shot in the morning
And I try to take prenatals & vit D
:nope:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all-

Not feeling very hopeful for this cycle now. My boobs had been really sore, getting heavier and heavier until last night. Last night my boobs stopped hurting and I'm sure that's not a good sign!
Cried myself to sleep but going to try wait until Tuesday to test but feel like I have given up hope already!
I always promise myself that I won't get my hopes up and every month I do!!
And with nothing frozen we are going to have to wait to save up for another round of IVF!!

Anyway, hope everyone else out there is good! Xx


----------



## Lina4

Hi everhopeful, don't worry to much might still be ok and you u get your positiv!i will have my fingers crossed for you and it could be only your hormones settling down xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

everhopeful said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Not feeling very hopeful for this cycle now. My boobs had been really sore, getting heavier and heavier until last night. Last night my boobs stopped hurting and I'm sure that's not a good sign!
> Cried myself to sleep but going to try wait until Tuesday to test but feel like I have given up hope already!
> I always promise myself that I won't get my hopes up and every month I do!!
> And with nothing frozen we are going to have to wait to save up for another round of IVF!!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else out there is good! Xx

I know exactly how you're feeling, my boobs were so tender from a couple of days after ET, I couldn't even lean on them but yesterday they just stopped and now feel fine :cry: and I've had cramping for days now which feels like AF is on her way. We also didn't get anything frozen.
Sending hugs your way x


----------



## Lina4

Hi tinkerbell, I had my ec on the same day as you and put one blastocyst put back in on the 14th are you having your blood test on Tuesday? Xx


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Everhopeful and Tinkerbell - Don't give up hope yet. When I was PG with my DS, I had no obvious symptoms for a while and then all of the sudden right before I got my BFP, I was running to the bathroom every five minutes fully expecting to see AF there in full effect. That kept up for days after my BFP. The symptoms come and go and the progesterone DEFINITELY messes with us even more. 

Its not over! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Tinkerbell- let's hope that we are worrying for nothing!!
When are you testing? I am testing tuesday but plan on having a good chat with hubby tonight about the what if.. I figure if we come up with a plan it might make it easier to cope with as I'll already have a next step planned!
That's the idea anyway!!
Really hope you get your BFP!!

Lina- thanks so much for your kind words. Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks hoping- I never really had any symptoms with my DS either but the fertility nurse mentioned that it is a very good sign if your boobs stay tender until testing. Not so good if they fade!! She knows I HATE testing so thought I should use my boobs yo give me an indication of what to expect. I'm sure this isn't the case for everyone though!!
I just can't help feeling out already! But I'm still going to take it easy until Tuesday. It's not over till its over I guess! 
Thanks xx


----------



## Lina4

,I did now for 3 days every morning a test and it's getting stronger each time! I still don't know what to think its nice to see a positiv after 7 years of always a no! I don't know if the trigger shoot could still be in my body! I know I shouldn't test before just couldn't wait anymore! Won't do anymore now until Tuesday!xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Just read on a website that symptoms can lessen if you drink lots of water as it dilutes the preg hormone in your body. Guess there might be reasons.., only time will tell!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Lina the tigger is out your system within 10 days!! Enjoy that BFP!!!!! 
Very deserving!! Xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Lina4 said:


> Hi tinkerbell, I had my ec on the same day as you and put one blastocyst put back in on the 14th are you having your blood test on Tuesday? Xx

I'm in the UK and over here we don't do blood tests unless the HPT they give you is positive, at least I think that's the case over here as it is at my clinic.



Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Everhopeful and Tinkerbell - Don't give up hope yet. When I was PG with my DS, I had no obvious symptoms for a while and then all of the sudden right before I got my BFP, I was running to the bathroom every five minutes fully expecting to see AF there in full effect. That kept up for days after my BFP. The symptoms come and go and the progesterone DEFINITELY messes with us even more.
> 
> Its not over! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you, I'm praying this is our time but I really don't feel like it is anymore :cry:
It's great to hear you had no obvious symptoms though because that's half the reason I feel ts going to be negative.



everhopeful said:


> Tinkerbell- let's hope that we are worrying for nothing!!
> When are you testing? I am testing tuesday but plan on having a good chat with hubby tonight about the what if.. I figure if we come up with a plan it might make it easier to cope with as I'll already have a next step planned!
> That's the idea anyway!!
> Really hope you get your BFP!!
> 
> Lina- thanks so much for your kind words. Xx

I really hope we are, I feel so negative not though :( like I've lost most of my hope that it's going to be positive.
OTD is Tuesday but I'm testing tomorrow, I really don't know what we'll do if it's negative. We certainly can't afford to pay for a cycle for at least a year and hubby isn't keen on paying for a cycle even though he is so desperate to become a dad :cry:

Hope it's good news for you too x


----------



## Lina4

Hi tinkerbell,I'm in the uk too in west Yorkshire here they only do blood tests don't know why!:) xx


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Congrats Lina!! So what day past transfer did you get your first BFP?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

AFM - I've been taking full advantage of taking it easy these past few days. Lots of sleep, but now I'm feeling a bit stir crazy. I'm going to stay put all day today again though, and then tonight DH and I have tickets to a concert. I was originally not going to go, but I think getting back to something other than thinking about IVF will be good for me. Hoping it is a fun night and not too hot!


----------



## Lina4

Thank you hoping4baby2! I waited 4 days first one was negativ but on day 5 was a very light line that was Thursday and today it was really strong!how about you?when did you have your transfer?xxx


----------



## NewbieMum

everhopeful said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Not feeling very hopeful for this cycle now. My boobs had been really sore, getting heavier and heavier until last night. Last night my boobs stopped hurting and I'm sure that's not a good sign!
> Cried myself to sleep but going to try wait until Tuesday to test but feel like I have given up hope already!
> I always promise myself that I won't get my hopes up and every month I do!!
> And with nothing frozen we are going to have to wait to save up for another round of IVF!!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else out there is good! Xx

From someone that was pregnant - my symptoms came & went frequently. Try not to get stressed out.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Lina4 said:


> Thank you hoping4baby2! I waited 4 days first one was negativ but on day 5 was a very light line that was Thursday and today it was really strong!how about you?when did you have your transfer?xxx

That's so exciting!!! Congratulations!!! I had a day 3 transfer on Thursday (7/19). I'm going to try to wait until the 28th or 29th to test. My beta is the 30th and DH is heading out of town that day so I want to have an idea of what that test will say while he is home.


----------



## Lina4

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you hoping4baby2! I waited 4 days first one was negativ but on day 5 was a very light line that was Thursday and today it was really strong!how about you?when did you have your transfer?xxx
> 
> That's so exciting!!! Congratulations!!! I had a day 3 transfer on Thursday (7/19). I'm going to try to wait until the 28th or 29th to test. My beta is the 30th and DH is heading out of town that day so I want to have an idea of what that test will say while he is home.Click to expand...

I will cross my fingers for you hope it works!:flower: it's horrible all this waiting!how do you feel since they put it back in?i had horrible cramps they getting better now but feel sick and my head is killing today!:growlmad: I'm really happy about the positiv but so scared it will still go wrong I read you can have a positiv and have a chemical pregnancy! I sooo hope it works! How many embryos did you have transferred ? Xxx


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Lina4 said:


> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you hoping4baby2! I waited 4 days first one was negativ but on day 5 was a very light line that was Thursday and today it was really strong!how about you?when did you have your transfer?xxx
> 
> That's so exciting!!! Congratulations!!! I had a day 3 transfer on Thursday (7/19). I'm going to try to wait until the 28th or 29th to test. My beta is the 30th and DH is heading out of town that day so I want to have an idea of what that test will say while he is home.Click to expand...
> 
> I will cross my fingers for you hope it works!:flower: it's horrible all this waiting!how do you feel since they put it back in?i had horrible cramps they getting better now but feel sick and my head is killing today!:growlmad: I'm really happy about the positiv but so scared it will still go wrong I read you can have a positiv and have a chemical pregnancy! I sooo hope it works! How many embryos did you have transferred ? XxxClick to expand...

Your beta will be here soon! I remember taking a million tests when I was PG with my DS. I literally had a giant ziploc bag full of them to prove to myself it was true. LOL! It took me just over a year to get PG with him, so after 4 1/2 years of trying for this one, I can imagine I could fill two or three giant bags full of tests for reassurance. LOL!

I feel ok since it went back in - a bit crampy (kind of like a cross between AF and ovulation cramps) and TIRED! I was still sore from ER when I went in for the transfer, so I know some of that is still working its way out of me. We only put one back in b/c I have juvenile diabetes (so I'm already high risk) and I had a tough pregnancy with my son, so my hubby was wayyy too anxious to put in more than one. Still waiting to hear if the other one we had will make it to freeze. I'm PRAYING it does. If not, this may be our only shot. It was looking good at day 3, but I guess you never know. We started with 11 retrieved and by day 3 had just 2 that looked good. :cry:

Trying to stay focused on the one that is in me now - hoping this little embie is nestling in and growing stronger each day. :winkwink:


----------



## Lina4

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you hoping4baby2! I waited 4 days first one was negativ but on day 5 was a very light line that was Thursday and today it was really strong!how about you?when did you have your transfer?xxx
> 
> That's so exciting!!! Congratulations!!! I had a day 3 transfer on Thursday (7/19). I'm going to try to wait until the 28th or 29th to test. My beta is the 30th and DH is heading out of town that day so I want to have an idea of what that test will say while he is home.Click to expand...
> 
> I will cross my fingers for you hope it works!:flower: it's horrible all this waiting!how do you feel since they put it back in?i had horrible cramps they getting better now but feel sick and my head is killing today!:growlmad: I'm really happy about the positiv but so scared it will still go wrong I read you can have a positiv and have a chemical pregnancy! I sooo hope it works! How many embryos did you have transferred ? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Your beta will be here soon! I remember taking a million tests when I was PG with my DS. I literally had a giant ziploc bag full of them to prove to myself it was true. LOL! It took me just over a year to get PG with him, so after 4 1/2 years of trying for this one, I can imagine I could fill two or three giant bags full of tests for reassurance. LOL!
> 
> I feel ok since it went back in - a bit crampy (kind of like a cross between AF and ovulation cramps) and TIRED! I was still sore from ER when I went in for the transfer, so I know some of that is still working its way out of me. We only put one back in b/c I have juvenile diabetes (so I'm already high risk) and I had a tough pregnancy with my son, so my hubby was wayyy too anxious to put in more than one. Still waiting to hear if the other one we had will make it to freeze. I'm PRAYING it does. If not, this may be our only shot. It was looking good at day 3, but I guess you never know. We started with 11 retrieved and by day 3 had just 2 that looked good. :cry:
> 
> Trying to stay focused on the one that is in me now - hoping this little embie is nestling in and growing stronger each day. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I hope soooo much it will work and you can freeze the other one!when will you find out?did you get a picture of your embryo too before they put it back in?are you from the uk? We not doing anymore tests now until Tuesday just hope it's staying in!Xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Lina4 said:


> Hi tinkerbell,I'm in the uk too in west Yorkshire here they only do blood tests don't know why!:) xx

Oh really? Is that NHS or private cycle? We were jut given a hpt and told to call them with the results either way.
Congratulations btw x


----------



## Mystelle

Good luck to all waiting for beta! Can I ask how your egg retrieval went? I'm most nervous about that. Tomorrow is stim day 10 and we have our follow-up at the clinic. I expect they'll give me a trigger date/time tomorrow, so i'm getting excited but really nervous about the egg retrieval after hearing many horror stories. 
Is anyone else at the Ottawa Fertility Clinic?


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Tinkerbell3 said:


> everhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi all-
> 
> Not feeling very hopeful for this cycle now. My boobs had been really sore, getting heavier and heavier until last night. Last night my boobs stopped hurting and I'm sure that's not a good sign!
> Cried myself to sleep but going to try wait until Tuesday to test but feel like I have given up hope already!
> I always promise myself that I won't get my hopes up and every month I do!!
> And with nothing frozen we are going to have to wait to save up for another round of IVF!!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else out there is good! Xx
> 
> I know exactly how you're feeling, my boobs were so tender from a couple of days after ET, I couldn't even lean on them but yesterday they just stopped and now feel fine :cry: and I've had cramping for days now which feels like AF is on her way. We also didn't get anything frozen.
> Sending hugs your way xClick to expand...


Hi guys - you took the words right out if my mouth. Today I've been down because earlier in the week had bad headache all day then next morning boobs were killing me. Feel like i could:hugs: be but today less symptoms. So tough to keep the faith especially when it isn't 1st cycle. I try to be hopeful but i just don't think i am. I'm sure a lot of it is us trying to protect ourselves from the devastating BFN... such a roller coaster. I bought hpt to take next week but scared. My beta is thursday. We just have to hang in there and believe it is still possible... hugs and baby dust


----------



## Mystelle

Keep faith Hopeful, what's meant to be will be! 
I totally understand how you feel though. I was really down on Thursday, on our way to our f-up appt. My DH kept trying to be positive and I think I was bringing him down, and I kept trying to explain that I appreciate how optimistic and positive he is, but I also need to be realistic and I know what the statistics say about my chances of this working so I need to be prepared for the worst if even hopeful for the best outcome.
Guys don't seem to understand it, maybe since they're not having their hormones flipped all over the map and going through the emotional turmoil we do going through this process. 
I want to be happy and sure and positive, but I know if I let myself feel completely sure that this is going to work, and it doesn't, it will be a much larger fall than if I give myself a reality check once in a while.
KMFX that things work out to our advantage anyway!


----------



## Lina4

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi tinkerbell,I'm in the uk too in west Yorkshire here they only do blood tests don't know why!:) xx
> 
> Oh really? Is that NHS or private cycle? We were jut given a hpt and told to call them with the results either way.
> Congratulations btw xClick to expand...

We on nhs and you? How does it work in London? Do you only get one try on nhs? Here they just changed it so if it's not working first time they pay for another put in if you have any frozen if you don't have any that's it then!where abouts in London are ya? We used to live in Knightsbridge when my hubby was in the army! Miss it! Love London :) thank you, still don't wanna really believe it soooo nervous !xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi hopeful girl- really got my fingers crossed for you for Thursday!!

I think you are right, it's a defence mechanism that kicks in to protect ourselves. In life I'm a very optimistic person but when it comes to pregnancy I'm not so optimistic!! Been there, done that, A LOT, and always come crashing back down. 
Apart from my one BFP 4 years ago... 

Really hope that everyone here gets their BFP!!

Xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Had Er today. It is quite unbelievable but they got 38 eggs. Luckily I had done the lupron trigger so hopefully that will help ith the ohss. The only thing that stinks is that they couldnt give me the hsg shot after so now I have to do pio injections instead of the other kind.im pretty sore especially on the right side but not too bad. Ugh thought I was done with Shots but what you do? Can't wait until fertilization report tomorrow

Congrats Lina


----------



## Lina4

hopefulmama11 said:


> Had Er today. It is quite unbelievable but they got 38 eggs. Luckily I had done the lupron trigger so hopefully that will help ith the ohss. The only thing that stinks is that they couldnt give me the hsg shot after so now I have to do pio injections instead of the other kind.im pretty sore especially on the right side but not too bad. Ugh thought I was done with Shots but what you do? Can't wait until fertilization report tomorrow
> 
> Congrats Lina

Hi ya! Thank you :) Wow 38 eggs! That's good!I wish you all the best and that you have loads of good ones!whats the hsg shot? Never heard of it! Xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Lina4 said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi tinkerbell,I'm in the uk too in west Yorkshire here they only do blood tests don't know why!:) xx
> 
> Oh really? Is that NHS or private cycle? We were jut given a hpt and told to call them with the results either way.
> Congratulations btw xClick to expand...
> 
> We on nhs and you? How does it work in London? Do you only get one try on nhs? Here they just changed it so if it's not working first time they pay for another put in if you have any frozen if you don't have any that's it then!where abouts in London are ya? We used to live in Knightsbridge when my hubby was in the army! Miss it! Love London :) thank you, still don't wanna really believe it soooo nervous !xxClick to expand...

I'm NHS too, we're in Greenwich and get 1 fresh cycle but other parts of London get 2 and some even 3 which seems really unfair. We did also get 2 FETs but they are no good to us because we had no embryos to freeze :(
You miss London? Are you crazy? Haha! I seriously hate it and hope to move away soon.


----------



## Lina4

Tinkerbell,that's so wrong they should have the same rules everywhere in the uk!yeah I do miss some stuff! Lol but rent in central is far to much that's why we staying here :) xxx


----------



## NewbieMum

hopefulmama11 said:


> Had Er today. It is quite unbelievable but they got 38 eggs. Luckily I had done the lupron trigger so hopefully that will help ith the ohss. The only thing that stinks is that they couldnt give me the hsg shot after so now I have to do pio injections instead of the other kind.im pretty sore especially on the right side but not too bad. Ugh thought I was done with Shots but what you do? Can't wait until fertilization report tomorrow
> 
> Congrats Lina

That's amazing! Good luck


----------



## everhopeful

Hopefulmama - that's great!!


----------



## everhopeful

Lina and Tinkerbell- I'm out in Hampshire but my ER and ET all takes place in London!!
Must admit I'm not a fan of the traffic but London certainly has a lot going on!!
I have to pay for my IVF as I already have a son but I had to pay to conceive him as Hampshire only gives IVF to those between 35-38 years old.
I'm 29 so still don't fall into that bracket!!
Recently a few of our local hospitals have been telling those on the IVF waiting list that sadly they won't receive any help. Budget cuts!! Very sad!! I feel awful for all those ladies who have had their lives on hold. Very sad!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. I had a great chat with my hubby last night and we have a plan in case this cycle hasn't worked. That's all I needed I think... Just to know my next step.

Xx


----------



## Lina4

Omg that's bad! Why only for people in that age? It's just wrong!im glad they don't do that up here I would go mad! They really need to change it so it's everywhere the same!still having cramps like af sometimes!hope it goes away soon!we did a plan too just in case it's not working! I really hope it's working for you everhopeful! I have all my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Lina.

I had af like cramps when I was preg with my son. It's a good sign. Everything snuggling in and your uterus expanding to make way for your bubs to grow!
Not long to wait now!
Kim xx


----------



## Lina4

I hope it's a good sign but just read that clear blue test give you false positive!i had two saying yes with that and before one with superdrugs one! That was only a very light line! I will have to wait and see Tuesday :) what time you gonna find out? Xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Lina- I'm doing a HPT at about 7am!! It's very hard to get false positives. Especially 2 false positives!! What time are you getting your beta? Do they call you same day?
Kim xx


----------



## Lina4

I'm doing mine at 8 am and hospital said they will ring around 12 that day to let ya know! Are they telling you that day? They didn't tell me if I was allowed to eat anything before the blood test! Did they tell you? Xxxx


----------



## everhopeful

I'm just peeing on a stick at home. I think with the blood test you can eat and drink as you wish. It's great they let you know so quickly. I was supposed to have a blood test but my consultant is on holiday. Fingers crossed


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone mind if I join in?..

I see a few of you are in th dreaded tww or comming up to it. I had my transfer yesterday. I initially had 6 eggs that fertilised but 4 stopped growing on Friday and the other two wernt top quality so they have put them both in. Never expected to have two put back in for that reason so feel a little be anxious about it - I was so positive but now feel like I have no chance. I have also been having some cramps this morning so didnt know whether that was good or bad although I am still a bitt sore for the ER


----------



## everhopeful

Welcome melbram,

That's excellent news that you have had your ET!!
How many days past transfer are you and what day was the transfer done?

Cramping can be a good sign of implantation!!

Fingers crossed for you!! 

Xx


----------



## Melbram

Thank you Everhopeful

Transfer was only yesterday so think its a bit early to be having cramps etc just hope perhpas it related to the ER instead and everything is ok with the lil embryos x


----------



## Lina4

everhopeful said:


> I'm just peeing on a stick at home. I think with the blood test you can eat and drink as you wish. It's great they let you know so quickly. I was supposed to have a blood test but my consultant is on holiday. Fingers crossed

I will think of you and cross all my fingers on Tuesday and let ya know what they said on mine! Can't wait :) xxx


----------



## Lina4

Hi ya melbram! I wish you all the best with your two little ones I know a few who had two back in and they got pregnant with twins :). I started having cramps since the day after transfer some days stronger and some days they not too bad!feels a bit like af cramps!what day after egg collection did ya have your transfer? Xxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm 10dp3dt and got the very very faintest of a second line on a hpt this morning and an even fainter one yesterday. I had to put yesterdays under a light to see it, but could make out todays with out it. I also tested on Wed. that was a def. bfn. Could this mean anything?? Beta is not until Thursday - 2weeks p3dt! I found this online, but not sure if it applies to me because i didn't really get two lines fully? Am I just being crazy?
10 dpo : 35%
11 dpo : 51%
12 dpo : 62%
13 dpo : 68%
14 dpo : 74%
15 dpo : 80%
16 dpo : 88%
17 dpo : 92%


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Can anyone else see the second line, or am I nuts? Does that even mean anything? It's barely even there....
Gosh this is a long two weeks...lol
 



Attached Files:







securedownload2.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lina4

Hi missannabell! Yeah, I can see it :) had the same at that point then a little stronger Thursday and since friday a lot stronger :))) I have my blood test Tuesday hope it will be the same then! Congrats to you that's great! How many embryos did ya have put back in? Any signs? Xxxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey Lina, thank you! There has to be a reason that there is something there, right? I had one great 8 cell, an okay 8 cell and a so so 6 cell put back on the 12th. I was supposed to only have 2, but because I didn't have two great or good, plus the other five wouldn't/didn't make it to freeze, they did 3 to raise my chances. I did feel a pinching on the 14th and 15th and have been tired, but that could just be the stress too. What do you think my chances are? I will have to test again tomorrow or Tuesday. When was your transfer?


----------



## Lina4

Wow 3! Thats good :) I only had one blastocysts on day five put back in! They won't put more then one in if they good and you are under 30 they said to me! Two other ones where really good too so they frozen now! I think you have a really good change with 3 inside and that you had a negativ before the positiv means the trigger shot is out of your system by now!i had my transfer 8 days ago now! Having loads of af cramps on and off,feel sick and my head hurts! Yeah do a test tomorrow again then it should be stronger! I wait now with testing until Tuesday I think!its driving me mad!lol xxxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have also had a headache for the past few days. Not sure if it is sinuses, the progestrone or the stress...lol That's good that you have some frosties! When is your beta test?


----------



## Lina4

Mine is Tuesday morning and they call same day to let us know! And you? I have my fingers crossed for you :) xxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Not until Thursday:( I will cross my finger and my toes for you;) Good luck and keep me posted :)


----------



## Lina4

Thanks hun! :) will deffo let ya know and please keep me posted how you getting on hopefully we get our yeeeesssss :) xxx


----------



## Melbram

Lina4 said:


> Hi ya melbram! I wish you all the best with your two little ones I know a few who had two back in and they got pregnant with twins :). I started having cramps since the day after transfer some days stronger and some days they not too bad!feels a bit like af cramps!what day after egg collection did ya have your transfer? Xxx

Hi Lina it was a day 3 transfer - hope you get your BFP confirmed x


----------



## hopefulmama11

Just got my fertilization report. We had 38 eggs, 27 mature and 12 fertilized with icsi. We are happy with that! Can't wait to hear how they are doing tomorrow and see if we are doing three or five day transfer? I just hope we have some to freeze too but we will just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Lina4

Hi hopefulmama that's great new! I wish you all the best for tomorrow!hope you feeling ok after you ec. Xxx


----------



## gncope

hopefulmama11 said:


> Just got my fertilization report. We had 38 eggs, 27 mature and 12 fertilized with icsi. We are happy with that! Can't wait to hear how they are doing tomorrow and see if we are doing three or five day transfer? I just hope we have some to freeze too but we will just take it one day at a time.

That is awesome. Sticky vibes


----------



## gncope

I am on cd15 and am hoping and praying like crazy that today is the trigger shot day. I went for ultrasound and labs today and am waiting for the call. I started crying during us. I was just feeling so discouraged lately. I have been beyond nauseous and I am so out of breath. Everything is getting to me. My RE came in and was very sweet. We are so close...planning egg retrieval for Tuesday. I just feel so done already. My follies are all in the 20's. Found out they may not be able to retrieve from left ovary as it is hidden so that is frustrating. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.


----------



## L4hope

Hopefulmomma 12 fertilized eggs is great! Fingers crossed they keep developing nicely!

Gncope you're almost there girlie! It's definitely a draining process to say the least. Try to relax as much as you can :)


----------



## Mystelle

gncope i'll KMFX for you! I expect to be triggering sometime this week. I thought it would be today however it seems only 2 eggs are large enough so they want me to keep stimming a couple more days to see if we can get a few more. I only have 8 fertilized total, and the other 6 are still small.. but it only takes one right?
Good luck to you!!


----------



## NewbieMum

Mystelle said:


> Good luck to all waiting for beta! Can I ask how your egg retrieval went? I'm most nervous about that. Tomorrow is stim day 10 and we have our follow-up at the clinic. I expect they'll give me a trigger date/time tomorrow, so i'm getting excited but really nervous about the egg retrieval after hearing many horror stories.
> Is anyone else at the Ottawa Fertility Clinic?

Seems like the retrieval is different for everyone. I was sore for 3 days. Then I did the retrieval and needed bedrest. But keep in mind I have a kid running around.


----------



## drsquid

annabelle- that isnt faint. that is a positive. congrats


----------



## everhopeful

Gncope- you are sooo close!! Dud you hear back from your clinic?
Kim x


----------



## everhopeful

Mystelle- I was sedated for ER. Didn't feel a thing. When I cam round I was given drinks and biscuits etc. I still didn't feel any pain. Was back in the car about 30 mins after ER. 
I wasn't driving though!! Was a little tender later that evening and had a bit of blood. It seems to differ person to person and I think the excess fluid can cause discomfort do the more follicles you have the more fluid you will have. Try flush it out by drinking lots if that's your case. Good luck! Xx


----------



## Lina4

Hi ya everyone! Tomorrow is my blood test can't wait! Did this morning another test this time used first response and it's stil a big fat positiv! :)))) hope five tests can't lie xxxxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats Lina! Keep us posted on the beta :)


----------



## Hopeful Girl

hopefulmama11 said:


> Just got my fertilization report. We had 38 eggs, 27 mature and 12 fertilized with icsi. We are happy with that! Can't wait to hear how they are doing tomorrow and see if we are doing three or five day transfer? I just hope we have some to freeze too but we will just take it one day at a time.


wow, that is fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Lina4 said:


> Hi ya everyone! Tomorrow is my blood test can't wait! Did this morning another test this time used first response and it's stil a big fat positiv! :)))) hope five tests can't lie xxxxx


Yay! So exciting... :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful Girl

gncope said:


> I am on cd15 and am hoping and praying like crazy that today is the trigger shot day. I went for ultrasound and labs today and am waiting for the call. I started crying during us. I was just feeling so discouraged lately. I have been beyond nauseous and I am so out of breath. Everything is getting to me. My RE came in and was very sweet. We are so close...planning egg retrieval for Tuesday. I just feel so done already. My follies are all in the 20's. Found out they may not be able to retrieve from left ovary as it is hidden so that is frustrating. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.

I know how it feels, so frustrating at times and we just want to scream and be done with it already. Hang in there - I hope your ER is tomorrow!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful Girl

MissAnnabelle said:


> Can anyone else see the second line, or am I nuts? Does that even mean anything? It's barely even there....
> Gosh this is a long two weeks...lol


Hi, MissAnnabelle - we are both testing Thursday right? I also started doing HPT, first one was yesterday morning. I took two tests and both had a very faint pink line. Trying to stay calm and remember it could be any number of things until I get this confirmed. I did it again this morning (even though should have waited another day) and another faint pink line. Man... what does it all mean. I am 7dp5dt as of today... I couldn't bring myself to show DH because I don't want to get his hopes up just in case. But I have taken HPTs before (not during IVF cycles) and when it is negative, I never see any line at all (even when picking it out of the trash an hour later "just to be sure"... yep... I've done that). Is it Thursday yet??? :winkwink:


----------



## Lina4

MissAnnabelle said:


> Congrats Lina! Keep us posted on the beta :)

Hi Hun! How are ya today? Did you test again today?xxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Lina4 said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lina! Keep us posted on the beta :)
> 
> Hi Hun! How are ya today? Did you test again today?xxxClick to expand...

Hey Lina,
I'm doing good today, thanks for asking:) I didn't test this morning - even though I wanted too..lol I am going to wait until tomorrow morning. What time do you think you will get your results from the bloodwork? I am really excited for you and can't wait to hear what your beta is! :dust:


----------



## Lina4

Have to be in hospital at 8am for blood test and they call me between 12 and 12.30 same day to let me know! Will let ya know straight away :)! Yeah I didn't do a test yesterday but it was killing me so run straight to the shop this morning to buy one :) I hope so much it will work for you xxxxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

drsquid said:


> annabelle- that isnt faint. that is a positive. congrats

I don't really believe it yet I guess...:wacko: I am going to test again tomorrow and see what is what then and will keep you posted. I had some mild af like cramps yesterday. Is that normal, or should I be worried? 
How are you doing? When is your next ultrasound? :flower:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Lina4 said:


> Have to be in hospital at 8am for blood test and they call me between 12 and 12.30 same day to let me know! Will let ya know straight away :)! Yeah I didn't do a test yesterday but it was killing me so run straight to the shop this morning to buy one :) I hope so much it will work for you xxxxx

Thanks so much for your support :hugs: What time is it where you are? I am in NYS and it is 9:50am.


----------



## Lina4

MissAnnabelle said:


> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> Have to be in hospital at 8am for blood test and they call me between 12 and 12.30 same day to let me know! Will let ya know straight away :)! Yeah I didn't do a test yesterday but it was killing me so run straight to the shop this morning to buy one :) I hope so much it will work for you xxxxx
> 
> Thanks so much for your support :hugs: What time is it where you are? I am in NYS and it is 9:50am.Click to expand...

It's just after 3 pm here,I'm in the uk! :) my mum is next month again in Santa Monica we have a house there! Never been to nys would love to! Hopefully soon! I have them cramps too! Some days they are mild others a little stronger!alot of people say its normal! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Lina4 said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> Have to be in hospital at 8am for blood test and they call me between 12 and 12.30 same day to let me know! Will let ya know straight away :)! Yeah I didn't do a test yesterday but it was killing me so run straight to the shop this morning to buy one :) I hope so much it will work for you xxxxx
> 
> Thanks so much for your support :hugs: What time is it where you are? I am in NYS and it is 9:50am.Click to expand...
> 
> It's just after 3 pm here,I'm in the uk! :) my mum is next month again in Santa Monica we have a house there! Never been to nys would love to! Hopefully soon! I have them cramps too! Some days they are mild others a little stronger!alot of people say its normal! XxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Oh, okay, so you will hear back roughly around 7am my time? lol NYS is not that exciting - especially compared to California. I live very far from NYC, put still pay really high taxes. My family is from Shropshire! The family name then was Weston. There are probably a lot of those there though. That is good to hear that the cramping is normal...it just worried me - like my af is going to start =S


----------



## Lina4

I can imagine that it cost a lot around there!do you have to pay for ivf over there?never met anyone so far with your name :) yeah I know it feels like af is just about to start but then it feels different sometimes like small stabbing pain! I'm a little worried about it but loads of people say its normal! Let's hope so :) xxxx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Good luck to anone having a beta today. It really sounds good for both Lina and miss Annabelle. Let's get the bfps rolling.

My nurse just called with my report. We still have 11 embryos and 6 my nurse said are perfect four cells on day 2 so I'm over the moon about that. We will definitely be doing a five day transfer on Thursday. I am just praying they continue to grow and we will have a good one to transfer and maybe a few to freeze for later use. Anyway, I'm going take the good news today and be happy with that.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Lina4 said:


> I can imagine that it cost a lot around there!do you have to pay for ivf over there?never met anyone so far with your name :) yeah I know it feels like af is just about to start but then it feels different sometimes like small stabbing pain! I'm a little worried about it but loads of people say its normal! Let's hope so :) xxxx

We paid for it out of pocket. They really nickel and dime you for it too. I thought we paid for it, and then the medicine, but then they sent me a $57 bill for every blood draw and more are comming for the ultrasounds too...sheeish We paid for two cycles up front - just in case - but we didn't get any to freeze, so I am really hoping we don't have too.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks hopefulmama:) Your cycle sounds like it is going really good so far! Good luck on Thursday and remember to try to relax and take it easy as much as possible :)


----------



## Hopeful Girl

hopefulmama11 said:


> Good luck to anone having a beta today. It really sounds good for both Lina and miss Annabelle. Let's get the bfps rolling.
> 
> My nurse just called with my report. We still have 11 embryos and 6 my nurse said are perfect four cells on day 2 so I'm over the moon about that. We will definitely be doing a five day transfer on Thursday. I am just praying they continue to grow and we will have a good one to transfer and maybe a few to freeze for later use. Anyway, I'm going take the good news today and be happy with that.

Great news!!!! Grow little embies Grow! :happydance:


----------



## Lina4

MissAnnabelle said:


> Lina4 said:
> 
> 
> I can imagine that it cost a lot around there!do you have to pay for ivf over there?never met anyone so far with your name :) yeah I know it feels like af is just about to start but then it feels different sometimes like small stabbing pain! I'm a little worried about it but loads of people say its normal! Let's hope so :) xxxx
> 
> We paid for it out of pocket. They really nickel and dime you for it too. I thought we paid for it, and then the medicine, but then they sent me a $57 bill for every blood draw and more are comming for the ultrasounds too...sheeish We paid for two cycles up front - just in case - but we didn't get any to freeze, so I am really hoping we don't have too.Click to expand...

Oh my god! Sounds expensive. As this is our first one and we don't have any kids we get it for free this time and if bloods would say negativ tomorrow then we would have two more go s for free as we have two frozen ones! We had to pay 385 pound to go to blastocyst but at least all frozen ones are day five ones now too!after that we would have to pay ourself if it still didnt work! im sure yours will work! Fingers crossed for you! :) but a positiv test is great I think:happydance: xxx


----------



## Lina4

hopefulmama11 said:


> Good luck to anone having a beta today. It really sounds good for both Lina and miss Annabelle. Let's get the bfps rolling.
> 
> My nurse just called with my report. We still have 11 embryos and 6 my nurse said are perfect four cells on day 2 so I'm over the moon about that. We will definitely be doing a five day transfer on Thursday. I am just praying they continue to grow and we will have a good one to transfer and maybe a few to freeze for later use. Anyway, I'm going take the good news today and be happy with that.

Hi ya! That's great news I wish you all the best and that you get your bfp:thumbup: please keep us posted how you get on xxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Well for the two cycles with all of the medicine is 10-12k , but my girlfriend had to pay 16k for one cycle where she lives, so it can get very vey expensive! Was there a waitlist or anything for it there? More people must want to do it if it is free under the right circumstances. IVF was our only option for us to have our own child, but I have seen a lot of women who are in the same situation and can't afford it. So even though it isn't the greatest thing to have to go through we really are lucky to even be able to try IVF.


----------



## Lina4

Yeah there is a waiting list I took us over 3 years to get to ivf! They did loads of tests before and put us on clomid for a while but it didn't work we don't really have anything wrong with us but still never worked one of my tubes is a little blocked but when they checked it they said it should not stop it from working!!!so don't know but they put us on waiting list for ivf then and that took 1 year!just cant wait for tomorrow now but sooo scared it will still come back negativ.just not sure,it looks really good at the mOment and don't think all them tests can be wrong ! Xxxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So there is give and take either way. Our consult appointment was in April and here we are already. That is probably because not a lot of people can afford it here which is sad because everybody - well most everybody deserves to have a baby of their own - not octo-mom...
I read that a false positive on a hpt is rare, so you are pregnant :), you just have to hope for a good beta at this point. I will be keeping a look out for you, so be sure to post when you know!


----------



## gncope

L4hope said:


> Hopefulmomma 12 fertilized eggs is great! Fingers crossed they keep developing nicely!
> 
> Gncope you're almost there girlie! It's definitely a draining process to say the least. Try to relax as much as you can :)

Thank you so much.


----------



## gncope

Mystelle said:


> gncope i'll KMFX for you! I expect to be triggering sometime this week. I thought it would be today however it seems only 2 eggs are large enough so they want me to keep stimming a couple more days to see if we can get a few more. I only have 8 fertilized total, and the other 6 are still small.. but it only takes one right?
> Good luck to you!!

It only takes one. I was so frustrated when they delayed my trigger but they do really want the best odds. I triggered last night and have my ER in the morning. 

Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust.


----------



## gncope

everhopeful said:


> Gncope- you are sooo close!! Dud you hear back from your clinic?
> Kim x

I triggered last night and ER is tomorrow morning. I think they are planning on getting left ovary through top of belly. They could see it with abdominal ultrasound. Makes me a little more nervous but relieved that they will be able to get more follicles that way. 
I have just felt so nauseous and in so much pain this past week. I have been living on crackers and Gatorade. Hopefully there is some relief after ER tomorrow.


----------



## Lina4

MissAnnabelle said:


> So there is give and take either way. Our consult appointment was in April and here we are already. That is probably because not a lot of people can afford it here which is sad because everybody - well most everybody deserves to have a baby of their own - not octo-mom...
> I read that a false positive on a hpt is rare, so you are pregnant :), you just have to hope for a good beta at this point. I will be keeping a look out for you, so be sure to post when you know!

Yeah it's sad that it cost so much money! We will have to save a lot if it's not working!i will deffo let you know tomorrow what happend hun! Wish me luck :) xxx


----------



## gncope

Good luck ladies waiting for their results. I am sending baby dust all around. I hear the tww is so hard. Fingers crossed all around.


----------



## Mystelle

gncope said:


> Mystelle said:
> 
> 
> gncope i'll KMFX for you! I expect to be triggering sometime this week. I thought it would be today however it seems only 2 eggs are large enough so they want me to keep stimming a couple more days to see if we can get a few more. I only have 8 fertilized total, and the other 6 are still small.. but it only takes one right?
> Good luck to you!!
> 
> It only takes one. I was so frustrated when they delayed my trigger but they do really want the best odds. I triggered last night and have my ER in the morning.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust.Click to expand...

How exciting!! I had another appointment today, and back tomrorow as a few grew overnight and they hope a few more will tonight. Will probably trigger tomorrow with ER on Thursday. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, keep us posted on how your ER goes, never heard of going through the belly but whatever it takes right? KMFX that you get lots of healthy lil eggs!!! :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tomorrow gncope! Looking forward to hearing how many beautiful eggs you get tomorrow! I'm glad they will be able to get to both of your ovaries. Will they do them both laproscopic or do the one through the vagina? Then you'll be sore in two different spots! :( Worth it to get those eggs though right?!


----------



## NewbieMum

gncope said:


> everhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Gncope- you are sooo close!! Dud you hear back from your clinic?
> Kim x
> 
> I triggered last night and ER is tomorrow morning. I think they are planning on getting left ovary through top of belly. They could see it with abdominal ultrasound. Makes me a little more nervous but relieved that they will be able to get more follicles that way.
> I have just felt so nauseous and in so much pain this past week. I have been living on crackers and Gatorade. Hopefully there is some relief after ER tomorrow.Click to expand...

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Good luck gncope!!

Did my HPT this am and as suspected its a BFN!!
Gutted but think I had mostly prepared myself for this.

Lina- cant wait to hear your beta! 
Everyone else that are doing ER and ET good luck!!wishing you all the very best of luck!

I'll hopefully be back in September to do a fresh cycle as I don't have any frozen embies!

Kim xx


----------



## Lina4

everhopeful said:


> Good luck gncope!!
> 
> Did my HPT this am and as suspected its a BFN!!
> Gutted but think I had mostly prepared myself for this.
> 
> Lina- cant wait to hear your beta!
> Everyone else that are doing ER and ET good luck!!wishing you all the very best of luck!
> 
> I'll hopefully be back in September to do a fresh cycle as I don't have any frozen embies!
> 
> Kim xx

Hi hun,oh no I'm soooo sorry for you :( hope you are ok and wish you all the best for your next cycle! I just got back from my blood test just waiting until 12 now to find out but a little scared had some wired spotting last night but it's gone again! I will let you know what they said in a bit :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lina4

I'm pregnant!!!!! Can't believe it omg don't know what to do!!!! :) my hcg is a 176 they said its really good xxxx


----------



## littlebabyboy

best of luck missannabelle! curious to see if you will end up with triplets now!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yay! So happy for you Lina!!!!


----------



## Lina4

Thank you hunni, fingers crossed for yours can't wait for ya xxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Lina- fantastic!! Excellent news!! Xx


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Lina4 said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!! Can't believe it omg don't know what to do!!!! :) my hcg is a 176 they said its really good xxxx


Congratulations, that is wonderful :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful Girl

everhopeful said:


> Good luck gncope!!
> 
> Did my HPT this am and as suspected its a BFN!!
> Gutted but think I had mostly prepared myself for this.
> 
> Lina- cant wait to hear your beta!
> Everyone else that are doing ER and ET good luck!!wishing you all the very best of luck!
> 
> I'll hopefully be back in September to do a fresh cycle as I don't have any frozen embies!
> 
> Kim xx


I'm so sorry, even preparing ourselves for this it is a hard blow. Hang in there and hoping you are back in September with a successful cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful Girl

gncope said:


> everhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Gncope- you are sooo close!! Dud you hear back from your clinic?
> Kim x
> 
> I triggered last night and ER is tomorrow morning. I think they are planning on getting left ovary through top of belly. They could see it with abdominal ultrasound. Makes me a little more nervous but relieved that they will be able to get more follicles that way.
> I have just felt so nauseous and in so much pain this past week. I have been living on crackers and Gatorade. Hopefully there is some relief after ER tomorrow.Click to expand...

Good luck today - wishing you lots and lots of healthy eggs! :thumbup:


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Lina!!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Well... tested again today and the line came faster and it was darker. Definitely have lots of pinching and stuff. Got up from couch too fast last night and had a really sudden sharp pain on my right side. Freaked me out but no weird pain after that... Impatient for Thursday to get here so I can do Beta... Anyone else have their Beta on Thursday?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hopeful Girl said:


> Well... tested again today and the line came faster and it was darker. Definitely have lots of pinching and stuff. Got up from couch too fast last night and had a really sudden sharp pain on my right side. Freaked me out but no weird pain after that... Impatient for Thursday to get here so I can do Beta... Anyone else have their Beta on Thursday?

I do!!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Congrats so much Lina!


Best of luck to Gnope for Er. It will be great!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Looks like Thursday is a big day or a lot of. There are betas, ers, and I have my transfer. Let's pray the next 24 hours go fast!


----------



## roxane1986

Hi Ladies, 

just read a little bit on this thread!! I can say CONGRATS to Lina!!! :D

I would like to know suggestions. I did my first IVG/ICSI cycle, had ER July 12, 9 matured eggs, 8 fertilized, ET was July 17 with 2 embies, none to freeze. My beta is next Monday!! Since the ET I had the biggest symptomes like really sore bbs, twinges inside(like lightning), menstrual pains(lower back), very tired, legs were exhausted. And now yesterday and tomorrow, nothing!! Is that normal? Were my symptomes just from the progesteron? Thanks!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

roxane1986 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> just read a little bit on this thread!! I can say CONGRATS to Lina!!! :D
> 
> I would like to know suggestions. I did my first IVG/ICSI cycle, had ER July 12, 9 matured eggs, 8 fertilized, ET was July 17 with 2 embies, none to freeze. My beta is next Monday!! Since the ET I had the biggest symptomes like really sore bbs, twinges inside(like lightning), menstrual pains(lower back), very tired, legs were exhausted. And now yesterday and tomorrow, nothing!! Is that normal? Were my symptomes just from the progesteron? Thanks!

I had the same thing. I believe they are from the trigger shot. Did they go away roughly 10 days after you took it?


----------



## roxane1986

yeh well more 14 days after.. because I took the trigger on July 10th and I had symptomes until Sunday which was july 22. But maybe thats what it is!! 

Have you tested or are you waiting for your beta?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My beta is this Thursday! Seems like a world away though...lol Be sure to let me know how you make out:)


----------



## roxane1986

ok, so your one of the rare ones who doesn't test before? I havnt tested either but I might Saturday morning.

I spoke too fast, I just had the mentrual pain back but they are very intense!!!! :S Feels like I will have my periodes anytime!!! :S


----------



## MissAnnabelle

roxane1986 said:


> ok, so your one of the rare ones who doesn't test before? I havnt tested either but I might Saturday morning.
> 
> I spoke too fast, I just had the mentrual pain back but they are very intense!!!! :S Feels like I will have my periodes anytime!!! :S

I had some intense sharp pains 4-5 days past transfer. 
I tested Sat and got a faint positive, but am concered about a chemical because it was still very faint this morning, so I just have to wait for the beta to figure out what is really going on.


----------



## roxane1986

Well there ya go!!! I'm pretty positive it is because you are pregnant girl!!! Faint positive could only be because it was early!!! :) I know someone who did test a little early and got a faint line, tested again every 2 days and it got darker everytime and she is officially pregnant!!! So Stay positive because I think your beta will be good!!:) good luck, only 2 more days!!! I know it takes forever. The first week went by fast enough but now it's going by soooo slow!!! And my mind keeps playing games on me!! Going crazy!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

everhopeful said:


> Good luck gncope!!
> 
> Did my HPT this am and as suspected its a BFN!!
> Gutted but think I had mostly prepared myself for this.
> 
> Lina- cant wait to hear your beta!
> Everyone else that are doing ER and ET good luck!!wishing you all the very best of luck!
> 
> I'll hopefully be back in September to do a fresh cycle as I don't have any frozen embies!
> 
> Kim xx


I was thinking about you and wondering how you made out. I'm sorry :hugs:. Even when you think you're prepared it still is never easy. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Missannabelle, fingers crossed you get good news on Thursday. I know it's hard not to worry after experiencing a loss. I hope it's just taking a while for it to register stronger in the urine.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi gals!

I've been hibernating in hopes of making this 2ww go faster - it's not working. :wacko: Sounds like Thursday is a really big day on this thread! Wishing everyone lots and lots of luck! And big congrats to the BFP ladies!

AFM, found out today that my lonely remaining embryo did not make it to freeze. I knew it was a long shot but I"m still heartbroken. DH and I talked earlier this week and he said that he doesn't think he can handle another fresh cycle, never mind the cost issues. We had a agreed to keep going if it was a FET cycle. Now I don't know what to think. We've been TTC this baby for 4 1/2 years and even though we took the 4 months leading up to this IVF cycle completely off from TTC, I think we're both just emotionally, physically (and now financially) spent. 

I'm trying to stay positive, but today its just hard. Sorry for the rant - pity party for one going on over here. :cry:

My beta is Monday and DH will be away, so I think I'm going to do a HPT Sunday morning so that we can at least have a good cry together if it is a BFN - or hopefully celebrate together if it is a BFP. Wishing, hoping, praying, crossing everything... 

hmmm... maybe being overly emotional is a good sign. LOL. :winkwink:


----------



## roxane1986

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> I've been hibernating in hopes of making this 2ww go faster - it's not working. :wacko: Sounds like Thursday is a really big day on this thread! Wishing everyone lots and lots of luck! And big congrats to the BFP ladies!
> 
> AFM, found out today that my lonely remaining embryo did not make it to freeze. I knew it was a long shot but I"m still heartbroken. DH and I talked earlier this week and he said that he doesn't think he can handle another fresh cycle, never mind the cost issues. We had a agreed to keep going if it was a FET cycle. Now I don't know what to think. We've been TTC this baby for 4 1/2 years and even though we took the 4 months leading up to this IVF cycle completely off from TTC, I think we're both just emotionally, physically (and now financially) spent.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive, but today its just hard. Sorry for the rant - pity party for one going on over here. :cry:
> 
> My beta is Monday and DH will be away, so I think I'm going to do a HPT Sunday morning so that we can at least have a good cry together if it is a BFN - or hopefully celebrate together if it is a BFP. Wishing, hoping, praying, crossing everything...
> 
> hmmm... maybe being overly emotional is a good sign. LOL. :winkwink:


I have my beta Monday as well!! I know how you feel!!! Hang in there!! I don't have any to freeze either so we're on the exact same track here!! 
Good luck to you!!! I hope we ALL get our BFP's!!!! :)


----------



## hopefulmama11

So got my report today! It was better then expected.

We have 7 eight cells.
We have 3 six cells.
We have 1 five cell.

This is day 3 so no report tomorrow which will drive me crazy but with this report today I'm comforted to know we still have 11 going. I just hope they keep growing!


----------



## drsquid

hopeful= that is fabulous =)


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> So got my report today! It was better then expected.
> 
> We have 7 eight cells.
> We have 3 six cells.
> We have 1 five cell.
> 
> This is day 3 so no report tomorrow which will drive me crazy but with this report today I'm comforted to know we still have 11 going. I just hope they keep growing!


Wow!!! that is great!!! :)


----------



## everhopeful

Hopingforbaby2- wishing you the very very best of luck!!
I really hope it is a BFP for you!!
Kim xx


----------



## Lina4

hopefulmama11 said:


> So got my report today! It was better then expected.
> 
> We have 7 eight cells.
> We have 3 six cells.
> We have 1 five cell.
> 
> This is day 3 so no report tomorrow which will drive me crazy but with this report today I'm comforted to know we still have 11 going. I just hope they keep growing!

Wow that's great Hun! Wish you all the best! I know the wait for them to call you is horrible!xxxx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Need to get through the next twenty six hours quickly! So ready for my et. I think this waiting between Er and et has been the worse for me. We still have nine embryos as of this morning with six about to be blasts so I'm feeling like we will definitely have something to transfer and then some but I'm still so anxious! Gotta stay busy today! We made it this far!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## harvey119

is nayone online to give me a little advice bout my follie scan i had today x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

hopefulmama11 said:


> Need to get through the next twenty six hours quickly! So ready for my et. I think this waiting between Er and et has been the worse for me. We still have nine embryos as of this morning with six about to be blasts so I'm feeling like we will definitely have something to transfer and then some but I'm still so anxious! Gotta stay busy today! We made it this far!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?

Good luck with et!! Sounds very promising :)

I am just trying to get through until tomorrow myself. My hpt was faint to begin with and is getting fainter. This morning it was barely visible and I am 16 dpo.


----------



## harvey119

anyone about ?
x


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck with ET!!! Very good report!! :)

I am 13dpo if I don't count the day of ER so maybe 14dpo?! I'm not sure how it goes. Would it be safe to test tonight? Even if I drink about 2L of water a day?


----------



## harvey119

is anyone available to answer a few questions and offer a little advice x


----------



## roxane1986

harvey119 said:


> is anyone available to answer a few questions and offer a little advice x

I can try to help!! :) What is it harvey?


----------



## harvey119

well lon story short i had my first follicle scan todayand im worried

iv got a 23 mm cycts along with the other follies xx


----------



## roxane1986

harvey119 said:


> well lon story short i had my first follicle scan todayand im worried
> 
> iv got a 23 mm cycts along with the other follies xx

ok, I don't know anything about the cycts but what did the dr say? 
Do you know how many follies you have? They have never seen the cycts before?


----------



## harvey119

iv got pcos so i thort i wud have a few but iv just got the one prety big one
im worried its gunna stop the follicles groing or damage them
i had 
6 x 6-8mm
9x9-11mm
2x12
1x14mm
1x16mm
plus the 23mm cyct
and the linig was 14mm
x


----------



## roxane1986

harvey119 said:


> iv got pcos so i thort i wud have a few but iv just got the one prety big one
> im worried its gunna stop the follicles groing or damage them
> i had
> 6 x 6-8mm
> 9x9-11mm
> 2x12
> 1x14mm
> 1x16mm
> plus the 23mm cyct
> and the linig was 14mm
> x

Well I think its a pretty good report especially on your first scan!! So it means you've started the injections 5 days ago? They still have time to grow and they gros faster at the end!! At least you have alot!! You dont want them to be too big already casue then they will be too big when comes ER!! To me it looks good and I dont think you should worry!!


----------



## harvey119

im on day 7 of gonal f hun
tonight is day 8
just got a call from my clinicn with my e2 results and im to stay on the same dose xx


----------



## roxane1986

Ok and they usually do the ER on which day?


----------



## harvey119

ill be hving it either monday tue or wed of next week hun xx


----------



## roxane1986

ok so they still have plenty of time to grow!!!! Dont worry!! :)
Good luck and let us know how is the next report! xo


----------



## harvey119

how many mm can they grow per day? most of my folles were at 9-10mm xx


----------



## roxane1986

I'm thinking it is 1mm but Im not 100% sure!! but I know after 5 days I had one at 12 and that one was too big after 12 days which was 7 days later, it was over 23mm.. so you dont want them too big just yet.


----------



## roxane1986

The Dr had told me after my first scan that they were growing too fast.. ended up with 11 eggs retreived, 9 matured, 8 fertilized and on the 5dt there was one good embryo and 2 poorer embryos left. :S


----------



## harvey119

im happy with the 9 iv got ay 8-10 im hopin one of thoses will become my bby 
im just gutted bout the cyct
but not suprised cos i do have pcos
but my fs didnt seem concerned at all by it
xx


----------



## roxane1986

well there ya go!! I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!! Please go one day at a time and dont think too much!! I know its hard.. I'm in the TWW right now and I'm going crazy!! But it's best for us and the future babies to calm down and not stress!! xo


----------



## harvey119

good luck huni
i hope you get ur bfp x


----------



## roxane1986

Thx!! GL to you too!! xo


----------



## gncope

harvey119 said:


> im happy with the 9 iv got ay 8-10 im hopin one of thoses will become my bby
> im just gutted bout the cyct
> but not suprised cos i do have pcos
> but my fs didnt seem concerned at all by it
> xx

Hang in there. I have pcos as well and they saw a cyst amongst my follies. It didn't seem to be an issue. My follicles grew about 2mm/day. I don't think your cyst would affect that. I had my ER yesterday and it went pretty good, just waiting for the call for how many were retrieved and fertilized etc. 
They adjusted my Meds up and down and did lots of scans and bloodwork to keep an eye on them. My retrieval ended up being on day 17. My follicles were all 20+. I started off slow and then they all caught up. Hang in there!


----------



## gncope

Wow thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I wish I had time to message you all personally :) yesterday was ER and i think it went pretty good, although I really don't have much info. I am waiting for the call. They didn't end up going through belly/abdomen, just vaginally and so I don't know if they were able to get to my left ovary or not. I kept bugging the nurses to tell me how many follicles and one finally said she thinks maybe 13 but didn't remember and they really couldn't say. 13 seems very few to me compared to the 20-30 I saw during every ultrasound. Maybe they felt that was enough and didn't do the left ovary. I have no idea. I am still pretty sore today...thank goodness for percocet. It is definitely a different kind of soreness than the horrible pain I was in before so I am hoping it subsides very soon. It is very tender. The RE told me that they may my ET on Saturday and do a FET next month depending on how the embryos look. I have very mixed feelings about this...one I am a little concerned with ohss, considering the pain I was in before. They are keeping a close eye on it. Part of me feels like let's get this done, I have come this far and the other part of me feels like a break would be nice. I completely trust that my RE will make the best decision for me. Just waiting for the call regarding retrieval and anxious to know if I start progesterone shots, cream, estrogen patches etc today. I also have my scrapbook retreat starting today so the sooner I know the better. 
Have a good day ladies!


----------



## roxane1986

gncope said:


> Wow thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I wish I had time to message you all personally :) yesterday was ER and i think it went pretty good, although I really don't have much info. I am waiting for the call. They didn't end up going through belly/abdomen, just vaginally and so I don't know if they were able to get to my left ovary or not. I kept bugging the nurses to tell me how many follicles and one finally said she thinks maybe 13 but didn't remember and they really couldn't say. 13 seems very few to me compared to the 20-30 I saw during every ultrasound. Maybe they felt that was enough and didn't do the left ovary. I have no idea. I am still pretty sore today...thank goodness for percocet. It is definitely a different kind of soreness than the horrible pain I was in before so I am hoping it subsides very soon. It is very tender. The RE told me that they may my ET on Saturday and do a FET next month depending on how the embryos look. I have very mixed feelings about this...one I am a little concerned with ohss, considering the pain I was in before. They are keeping a close eye on it. Part of me feels like let's get this done, I have come this far and the other part of me feels like a break would be nice. I completely trust that my RE will make the best decision for me. Just waiting for the call regarding retrieval and anxious to know if I start progesterone shots, cream, estrogen patches etc today. I also have my scrapbook retreat starting today so the sooner I know the better.
> Have a good day ladies!

Hope you feel better soon!! 13 is a great number!! They retreived 11 for me and when they did scans while doing testing to see the cause of infertility I had 36 follicles on a natural cycle!! So it's different everytime but I don't see alot of ladies getting more then 10-15 follies retreived so dont give up!! :)
Good luck xo


----------



## MsTX

Hey ladies, I just wanted to give one final update. We went for our first sono today and got to see the baby, just one, and hear the perfect little heartbeat of 136. I have been waiting for this day for 3 1/2 years and it seems so surreal. I want to thank each of you for your support through this whole process and making it that much easier emotionally. I have really enjoyed being a part of this thread and I will continue to read all of your updates. Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their BFP's and good luck to all the ladies who are waiting...I wish you all the best. XOXO


----------



## drsquid

mstx- congrats =) no pics? i put mine behind a spoiler (though not in my sig)


----------



## roxane1986

congrats mstx!!! Must be a releif to hear the heart beat!! :)


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi everyone!

MrsTx - that's so amazing!!! What a wonderful sound to hear! Congratulations :)

I'm really sorry I've been so quiet over the last few days. I've been wanting to post updates, but it's just been so hectic here with work and personals that I haven't switched on my pc at home for a good few days. I hope you're all well. Will take some time to read through the posts in a bit and have a good old nosy at what you have all been up to!

AFM - I'll give you a quick rundown. Been doing scans since last week. They upped my dosage of menopur from 112.5 to 187.5. Today was scan 4 and follies growing nicely. 2 at 16, 1 at 15, 2 at 14, 2 at 13 and then some at 12 downwards. Doing menopur and cetrotide until Sat and do the trigger shot on Sat night most likely with ER on Monday. Had a bit of a whoopsie yesterday when I did my menopur in the morning instead of the evening but turns out that it's ok (minor panic over!!). Feeling very bloated and crampy and boobs are sore (all good signs) so just fingers crossed for Sat.

For the ladies who've gone through ER what can I expect? Feeling a little nervous but also excited.

Anyway, would love to hear from you ladies and how you are all doing. Will do some catching up now that I'm finally online (woohoo).

Love and babydust,
Carmen. x


----------



## roxane1986

MrsMoose said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> MrsTx - that's so amazing!!! What a wonderful sound to hear! Congratulations :)
> 
> I'm really sorry I've been so quiet over the last few days. I've been wanting to post updates, but it's just been so hectic here with work and personals that I haven't switched on my pc at home for a good few days. I hope you're all well. Will take some time to read through the posts in a bit and have a good old nosy at what you have all been up to!
> 
> AFM - I'll give you a quick rundown. Been doing scans since last week. They upped my dosage of menopur from 112.5 to 187.5. Today was scan 4 and follies growing nicely. 2 at 16, 1 at 15, 2 at 14, 2 at 13 and then some at 12 downwards. Doing menopur and cetrotide until Sat and do the trigger shot on Sat night most likely with ER on Monday. Had a bit of a whoopsie yesterday when I did my menopur in the morning instead of the evening but turns out that it's ok (minor panic over!!). Feeling very bloated and crampy and boobs are sore (all good signs) so just fingers crossed for Sat.
> 
> For the ladies who've gone through ER what can I expect? Feeling a little nervous but also excited.
> 
> Anyway, would love to hear from you ladies and how you are all doing. Will do some catching up now that I'm finally online (woohoo).
> 
> Love and babydust,
> Carmen. x

GL to you Carmen!! ER goes by fast, don't worry!! It's not very confortable but it's not the end of the world either!! I was very drugged, theres things I dont even remember. 2 days after the ER is when I started feeling VERY bloated, it lasted about 4-5 days, hard to sleep, it hurted when I was walking or laughing, after 4-5 days it was just bloated but didnt hurt. Now it's been 13 days since ER and I feel good.

GL you'll do just fine!!! Take care xo


----------



## hopefulmama11

Congrats so much ms tx! That's awesome and gives me hope!

Gnope I'm sure it will be fine! Thirteen is really good. Quality over quantity


----------



## hopefulmama11

Mrs. Moose, you will be out for the actual procedure. You'll walk in, id yourself, and then will wake up. It's quick, you'll be crampy and sore and want some pain meds but I felt fine about three days later so hopefully you will too. Good luck to you!


----------



## drsquid

i wasnt crampy etc at all just kinda sleepy. went out for lunch after. felt fine the next few days too... my biggest issue ended up being my allergy to the pio


----------



## MsTX

Drsquid- I don't know how to do it in a spoiler so out of respect I kept it off. What do I do?


----------



## 2have4kids

Dr squid, twins! WOW, very happy for you.
Ms TX congratulations too!! Fx for you in a healthy 9 months both of you.


----------



## gncope

Congrats Mstx! So happy for you. 

Mrs. Moose I just had ER yesterday and it wasn't too bad. I was in a lot of pain when I went in though. They gave me some percocet to help with pain. They were only able to retrieve from one ovary mostly so I am quite bloated and very sore today. 

Here is my update: retrieved 13 eggs, 12 from right ovary and 1 from left. It was so hard to get to left and there were happy with the ones they had so they didn't push it. They did not go through abdomen like they thought they would have. Out of the 13 , 11 matured. 9 are 2 cell (which is where they should be a of today). 1 is further then 2 cell (my over-achiever), and one other was able to be fertilized and is now a 2 cell as well. I am excited.
They scheduled my transfer for this coming Saturday so in the meantime I start the progesterone shots, cream, estrogen patches, and tablets that make me so so nauseous. I won't know until Saturday when I am there if they are going to do transfer or not. They will check my levels and decide from there. They may freeze them all and do FET next month or if things look good, they will transfer some and freeze the rest. I am concerned of ohss as I have already been suffering for weeks and am very bloated and sore now. So far there really hasn't been a build up of fluid. They want me to be sure that I am drinking a ton of water and getting a lot of sodium. I just went over 8 hours with no pain Meds...very bad idea for me. I overdid it and forget to take Meds and am suffering dearly for it. Thank goodness DH will be home soon. 
I am very happy with my report and really appreciate your support.


----------



## drsquid

mstx- just type spoiler and put [] around it... and then at the end type /spoiler again with [] around it


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!!! I just got a BFP!!!!!:) :) :) :)


----------



## hopefulmama11

Congrats roxann that's great!


----------



## drsquid

yay roxane


----------



## MissAnnabelle

roxane1986 said:


> Yay!!! I just got a BFP!!!!!:) :) :) :)

Woo hooooo!:happydance:
That's great!:thumbup:

When is your beta?


----------



## never2late70

Roxan :happydance: Wahoodle!


----------



## roxane1986

My beta is monday!!


----------



## Mystelle

Congrats Roxane!!!! That's awesome news :)

I'm getting ready to trigger in a half hour.. ER scheduled for Friday, so excited!!!


----------



## MsTX

drsquid said:


> mstx- just type spoiler and put [] around it... and then at the end type /spoiler again with [] around it

I tried that, I will try again when I am at my computer. You jut add it like a normal attachment?


----------



## drsquid

you type what i said and then between them hit the image button (the one that looks like a photo of a mountain) and put in the link. i find it occasionally takes some fiddling and i will post then edit


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

YAY Roxane!!! :happydance:

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## NewbieMum

drsquid said:


> yay roxane

Babies & bfp s ...contests everyone!

Its my birthday & what an amazing present to see you guys happy! Good luck to everyone waiting...transferring...retrieving & stimming


----------



## NewbieMum

NewbieMum said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> yay roxane
> 
> Babies & bfp s ...contests everyone!
> 
> Its my birthday & what an amazing present to see you guys happy! Good luck to everyone waiting...transferring...retrieving & stimmingClick to expand...

Congrats (not contests)


----------



## L4hope

MrsTx congrats on hearing a hood solid heartbeat! 

Roxanne congrats to you too! Good luck with your beta. 

Afm, I go in tomorrow for ultrasound, but they suspect I'll be ready to trigger tomorrow night and have ER on Sunday!


----------



## roxane1986

Thx L4Hope!! GL with trigger and ER!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Thx everyone!!!:) xo


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

MissAnnabelle said:


> hopefulmama11 said:
> 
> 
> Need to get through the next twenty six hours quickly! So ready for my et. I think this waiting between Er and et has been the worse for me. We still have nine embryos as of this morning with six about to be blasts so I'm feeling like we will definitely have something to transfer and then some but I'm still so anxious! Gotta stay busy today! We made it this far!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> Good luck with et!! Sounds very promising :)
> 
> I am just trying to get through until tomorrow myself. My hpt was faint to begin with and is getting fainter. This morning it was barely visible and I am 16 dpo.Click to expand...

Miss Annabelle - hoping all went well today with your Beta. FX!!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Happy birthday NewbieMum! Hope you are having a wonderful day!

Today I'm in a better, albeit more anxious, place. I can't wait for my beta on Monday to find out!!! Today I'm 7DP3DT. I want to test but I know its too early still. I'm thinking Saturday or Sunday. Maybe. Possibly. :wacko: I'm making myself nuts! LOL!


----------



## roxane1986

Hoping, I was feeling the same way!! I wanted to test soo bad but I was scared it would be too early!! But I was stressing soo much about not knowing what was going on that I decided to test last night at 13dpo.. 8dp5dt and it was positive!!!:) Now I am alot more relaxed, which is what we need to do and not stress!! So saturday would be good!! :) GL xo


----------



## MsTX

Congrats Roxanne on your bfp!

Drsquid- It will not let me put spoiler around it unless I insert it as a URL and I dont know the URL so I am just going to attach the images. The first is just the baby and the second is measuring the heartbeat. I really hope this is not offensive to any of you ladies and if so let me know and I will take it down. Good luck to everyone!
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 10









4.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## roxane1986

MsTX said:


> Congrats Roxanne on your bfp!
> 
> Drsquid- It will not let me put spoiler around it unless I insert it as a URL and I dont know the URL so I am just going to attach the images. The first is just the baby and the second is measuring the heartbeat. I really hope this is not offensive to any of you ladies and if so let me know and I will take it down. Good luck to everyone!

Thx MsTX!!!
Awesome scan!! congrats :)

How do I put my ticker? I tried to copy and past the code to my signature but it didnt work!! help please!!


----------



## MsTX

Thank you! Is it giving you more than one code? You may just be using the wrong one. You should be able to put it on there and then preview it. Sorry, that is all I know, good luck to you!


----------



## roxane1986

MsTX said:


> Thank you! Is it giving you more than one code? You may just be using the wrong one. You should be able to put it on there and then preview it. Sorry, that is all I know, good luck to you!

Well there ya go I got it!! Thank you :)


----------



## MsTX

No problem :)


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Thanks Roxane! It really is nerve wracking, but I'm hoping Saturday (and then Monday) will be here QUICKLY!! Congrats again to you! Happy & Healthy 9 months!

MsTX those are two beautiful scans! Congrats!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Thanks Roxane! It really is nerve wracking, but I'm hoping Saturday (and then Monday) will be here QUICKLY!! Congrats again to you! Happy & Healthy 9 months!
> 
> MsTX those are two beautiful scans! Congrats!!!

GL to you hun!! xo


----------



## hopefulmama11

Et went great this morning! I am now pupo with one perfect little blast. Now have to wait until August 8 for the first beta but so excited about today. They gave us a pic and it's hanging on our fridge. So amazing!


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> Et went great this morning! I am now pupo with one perfect little blast. Now have to wait until August 8 for the first beta but so excited about today. They gave us a pic and it's hanging on our fridge. So amazing!

Good to hear!!! :) I know it is a magical day!!! Enjoy and now relax and let this nice embryo settle inside you!!:)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey everybody,

Thank you so much for your support through this process. My beta came back as 8. The nurse said I am or was technically pregnant, but it isn't going to work out and to stop taking my progestrone and go back for bloodwork until beta is back under 2. I called my husband, told my very best ttc bud and now this and I think I am going to take a break from staring at this forum constantly. Hoping to try again asap. 

Good luck to all of my friends from stimms to 2nd trimester :dust:


----------



## roxane1986

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Thank you so much for your support through this process. My beta came back as 8. The nurse said I am or was technically pregnant, but it isn't going to work out and to stop taking my progestrone and go back for bloodwork until beta is back under 2. I called my husband, told my very best ttc bud and now this and I think I am going to take a break from staring at this forum constantly. Hoping to try again asap.
> 
> Good luck to all of my friends from stimms to 2nd trimester :dust:

So sorry hun!!! There's nothing I can say that will make you feel better!! But please don't give up!! xo


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

:hugs::hugs::hugs: MissAnnabelle :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear that. Lots and lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

hopefulmama11 said:


> Et went great this morning! I am now pupo with one perfect little blast. Now have to wait until August 8 for the first beta but so excited about today. They gave us a pic and it's hanging on our fridge. So amazing!

Congrats! That is the best little pic! I was so amazed when they gave us ours. Hoping the 2ww flies by for you!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

I can hardly believe it but can finally say I just got BFP... Beta was 280 and wondering if both my little ones stuck. Next test on Saturday. Kind of surreal but so grateful. It's been a long hard journey.


----------



## drsquid

Hopeful- what day post transfer? Supposedly betas dont matter but I Jew
Both of mine stuck when I saw the number. Congrats

Ann- I'm so so sorry

Mstx- cute congrats :)


----------



## roxane1986

Hopeful Girl said:


> I can hardly believe it but can finally say I just got BFP... Beta was 280 and wondering if both my little ones stuck. Next test on Saturday. Kind of surreal but so grateful. It's been a long hard journey.

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!:)


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hopeful Girl said:


> I can hardly believe it but can finally say I just got BFP... Beta was 280 and wondering if both my little ones stuck. Next test on Saturday. Kind of surreal but so grateful. It's been a long hard journey.

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful Girl

drsquid said:


> Hopeful- what day post transfer? Supposedly betas dont matter but I Jew
> Both of mine stuck when I saw the number. Congrats
> 
> Ann- I'm so so sorry
> 
> Mstx- cute congrats :)



10dp5dt... curious to see what it will be on Sat


----------



## MsTX

Congrats hopeful! That's higher than my beta 12dp5dt and I just have 1 :)


----------



## drsquid

mine was 148 13dpo and 349 15dpo. supposedly you cant predict.. check out betabase.info super great site


----------



## MrsMoose

Miss Annabelle - I'm so sorry honey :( *big hugs* take some time out to just figure things out, we'll be waiting here for you for when you're ready to return. I'm really sad to hear that it didn't work out for you....

Hopeful - congratulations, that's so exciting :) great news for a friday!

AFM - went for scan this morning. Biggest follies are growing at around 2mm per day, slightly smaller ones at 1mm per day. I've got 2 at 16, 2 at 15 and about 3 at 14 (is 7 too few??). Nurse reckons ER on Tuesday to give the bigger ones time to get to 20 but I was kind of hoping for Monday, given that next week is a nightmare at work and I've already arranged Monday off as holiday with my boss (told her DH and I want to have a long weekend). As I've only been in my new job about 2.5 months I really don't want to start messing them around (they don't know about IVF) so fx when clinic rings this afternoon I'll know more. Does anyone know what size follies you usually need for ER? I'm feeling like a small house....I'm so bloated and my boobs are massive (DH not complaining!) but so painfully tender. 

Hope all you girls are doing well and looking after yourselves.
Carmen .xx


----------



## roxane1986

MrsMoose said:


> Miss Annabelle - I'm so sorry honey :( *big hugs* take some time out to just figure things out, we'll be waiting here for you for when you're ready to return. I'm really sad to hear that it didn't work out for you....
> 
> Hopeful - congratulations, that's so exciting :) great news for a friday!
> 
> AFM - went for scan this morning. Biggest follies are growing at around 2mm per day, slightly smaller ones at 1mm per day. I've got 2 at 16, 2 at 15 and about 3 at 14 (is 7 too few??). Nurse reckons ER on Tuesday to give the bigger ones time to get to 20 but I was kind of hoping for Monday, given that next week is a nightmare at work and I've already arranged Monday off as holiday with my boss (told her DH and I want to have a long weekend). As I've only been in my new job about 2.5 months I really don't want to start messing them around (they don't know about IVF) so fx when clinic rings this afternoon I'll know more. Does anyone know what size follies you usually need for ER? I'm feeling like a small house....I'm so bloated and my boobs are massive (DH not complaining!) but so painfully tender.
> 
> Hope all you girls are doing well and looking after yourselves.
> Carmen .xx


Carmen, I was in the same situation with work!! I was hoping it would happen either on a friday or weekend but it happened on a thursday, what I did is I told them that I had a surgery but it was scheduled friday and it changed to thursday I told them that on the Tuesday and it was fine and then my transfer was tuesday, I called in sick!! Do what you have to do, they wont let you down!! Don't stress!! 

I think they have to be between 20-23 mm I'm not a 100% sure but I think that's what the nurse had told me!! I had 11 follies of the right size! It's not the quantity it's the quality!! As long as you have 1 GOOD one your good to go!! GL!! xo


----------



## Hopeful Girl

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Thank you so much for your support through this process. My beta came back as 8. The nurse said I am or was technically pregnant, but it isn't going to work out and to stop taking my progestrone and go back for bloodwork until beta is back under 2. I called my husband, told my very best ttc bud and now this and I think I am going to take a break from staring at this forum constantly. Hoping to try again asap.
> 
> Good luck to all of my friends from stimms to 2nd trimester :dust:

So sorry, Miss Annabelle, wishing you loads of luck with your next cycle...:hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Ladies... I'm terrified to even think this too hard, let alone type it out loud, but I think I have a BFP here!!! I've been a little POAS-aholic today. I did one with FMU... BFN. Something told me to take another one... so at 11 am I did and it was a total squinter. I'm using internet cheapies and I've had false positives on them before, so I held my pee for about 3 1/2 hours and took another and I can see a second line!!! I dipped 2 more tests to be sure (told you I've been a little :wacko: today) and I can see the faint second line on them too! I know this is way early (today is 8DP3DT), so I'm totally holding my breath, but OMG!!! Please, please God let this be it!!!

Beta is Monday - this is going to be a LONGGGG weekend. FX!!! Thankfully I have about 15 ICs left. :wink wink: I think this calls for a trip to the store to pick up a FRER (or two) as well though. 

I can't wait for DH to get home!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Well no doubt its a BFP girl!!!!! Yay!!! Congrats!!!! My beta is monday as well lets pray together!! GL!! Xo


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

roxane1986 said:


> Well no doubt its a BFP girl!!!!! Yay!!! Congrats!!!! My beta is monday as well lets pray together!! GL!! Xo

Absolutely! FX that the weekend flies by and we have great betas on Monday! FX!


----------



## notgivingup78

can i ask a question
i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
i had 
1x17mm
1x16mm
1x14mm
3x13mm
1x12mm
2x11mm
and lots at 10
is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
then sunday down to 75
then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x


----------



## L4hope

Hopeful girl, congrats on a wonderful beta!! Will be interested to see how many you have. 

Hopeful4second, looking good, hope you get a good beta Monday!

Afm, I got the word to trigger last night and my ER is tomorrow morning. I have 10 follies ready to go and a possible few stragglers that might catch up. Can't wait to get this done and see how many eggs I get!


----------



## notgivingup78

Anyone. X


----------



## notgivingup78

Anyone xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Not giving up, most docs like to have at least a few at 20mm so you are getting close. Follicles grow anywhere from 1 to 2mm a day I believe so probably by Monday I would think you would be right where you need to be. The more follicles you that are the right size the better but I just finished my cycle and am in the dreaded 2 ww now so I know what it's like when you get close to the end. You are just ready for Er. Good luck?


----------



## Mystelle

notgivingup i just had egg retrieval on friday. the docs told me they wait for 3 follicles over 17mm so don't be surprised if they get you to stim for a couple more days.. i went for 13 day sof stimulation injections so that they had a good number of bigger sizes. My ER went well, got the call today that they retrieved 7 eggs, 5 were mature and 3 were fertilized so i'm heading back for day 3 transfer on Monday.. from everyone's comments above it looks like monday will be a big day!


----------



## NewbieMum

Bfn on First Response digital at 9dp3dt....will test again on Tues. Beta on Wedn.


----------



## gncope

Well it has been one rough week...I feel like I say this every week unfortunately. I. Had my egg retrieval last Tuesday and it went well. They retrieved 13 follies and out of that 11 matured. Unfortunately I have developed ohss (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome). It is extremely painful. I have been back in the hospital. They were concerned about ovarian torsion but thankfully my ovary was ok...just huge. The one was the size of a huge grapefruit! I have a Lot of fluid in my abdomen and uterus which may still need to be drained. They cancelled my transfer which I expected. They were hoping to freeze 5 or 6 embryos last night. I have been taking pain Meds every 4 hours. It. Is difficult to breathe and I am so bloated it is hard to move. We are really hoping the worst is over and I can get better soon so we can try frozen embryo transfer next month. 
I have been thinking about you ladies and wondering how you have been...I have some catching up to do.


----------



## hopefulmama11

Gnope, so sorry! That's awful! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

GNCope - I'm so sorry for what you're going through! Hope you feel better very soon and can be on your way to that FET cycle!

NewbieMum - hang in there, its still early!

AFM, I think I may be out. I tested again this morning and my faint second line has become even more faint. Beta is tomorrow. Praying for the best but preparing for the alternative.


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Wishing you the best for your beta tomorrow :)


----------



## Hopeful Girl

gncope said:


> Well it has been one rough week...I feel like I say this every week unfortunately. I. Had my egg retrieval last Tuesday and it went well. They retrieved 13 follies and out of that 11 matured. Unfortunately I have developed ohss (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome). It is extremely painful. I have been back in the hospital. They were concerned about ovarian torsion but thankfully my ovary was ok...just huge. The one was the size of a huge grapefruit! I have a Lot of fluid in my abdomen and uterus which may still need to be drained. They cancelled my transfer which I expected. They were hoping to freeze 5 or 6 embryos last night. I have been taking pain Meds every 4 hours. It. Is difficult to breathe and I am so bloated it is hard to move. We are really hoping the worst is over and I can get better soon so we can try frozen embryo transfer next month.
> I have been thinking about you ladies and wondering how you have been...I have some catching up to do.

So sorry... that is just awful. Hope you get some relief soon and that fet goes well


----------



## L4hope

Gncope, I'm so sorry you are feeling bad and have to wait for FET. I hope you feel better soon. 

Afm, had my retrieval this morning. It went well, they got 15 eggs and will call tomorrow to tell how many fertilized. Still feeling quite sore so just going to lay low again tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMoose

GNCope, I'm so sorry :( How are you feeling today - are the pain meds helping at all? Fingers crossed for a speedy recover so you can go on to FET as soon as possible!! xx

L4Hope - good luck for tomorrow, I hope the pain subsides today.

Good luck to everyone who's having their beta soon :)

AFM - I did my trigger shot last night, so today's the first injection free day in 18 days! I've been incredibly bloated with sore boobs, and have been struggling with a tight chest over the past few days so I think I might be getting a bit sick :( It's usually worse when I lie on my back but a puff or two on my asthma pump and I feel loads better. Have had really bad heartburn too, although that's probably the side effect of 3 (yes, 3!) BBQ's this weekend. Going in for ER tomorrow morning. Really nervous. I know I should be feeling excited so I'm trying to stay positive but I'm feeling really nervous that something's going to go wrong. I keep saying to myself that I've been responding well, and that OFU know what they're doing but I can't seem to shake the nerves. How did you all deal with those nerves and feelings of anxiety??? 

xx


----------



## roxane1986

gncope, hope you feel better soon!! Atleast they have a good # of follies!! 

Hoping4baby2, good luck today!

L4hope, good #'s and good luck with the report today!! 

mrsmoose, hope you feel better soon! You gotta stay positive!! ER doesnt last very long, you;ll be done in no time!! I'm sure everything will be ok!! Good luck!! It's normal to be nerveous and feel some anxiety but just tell yourself it'll all be worth in the end!! POSITIVE, POSITIVE, POSITIVE!! gl

AFM - Went for beta this morning, just waiting for the results!!!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck with your beta Roxanne!

Mrsmoose it's normal to worry after everything we've gone through to get to this point. But I say be more excited than nervous. ER is so quick and easy, plus you sleep through it all. Once your done, then hubby gets to wait on you hand and foot!! Good luck!


----------



## MrsMoose

Thanks ladies :) Going to have a little nap this afternoon so I can feel a bit refreshed. The nerves (and drugs) have kept me up at night so hoping a little afternoon snooze will help me feel better and more positive. 

Roxane - do you have your results yet????

Carmen. xx


----------



## roxane1986

MrsMoose said:


> Thanks ladies :) Going to have a little nap this afternoon so I can feel a bit refreshed. The nerves (and drugs) have kept me up at night so hoping a little afternoon snooze will help me feel better and more positive.
> 
> Roxane - do you have your results yet????
> 
> Carmen. xx


No, i'm still waiting!!! Getting sooo nervous!!! I tested and it was a clear positive and still have my intense symptomes so I don't know why I'm freaking out!! But I am!!! I just want them to call me!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

I got my results back!! 82.4!!! Isnt that a little low? I'm 18 dpo!! 
I go back Thursday! This is going to be a lonnnngg week!!

They weren't gonna tell me the # all they said is we have good news, congratulations!! So then I asked the #... I shouldnt have asked!!! Now I'm very scared!


----------



## hopefulmama11

So I am so excited! We had 3 that made it to freeze. I'm so hoping this one sticks but this gives us a little breathing room! What a relief! Now just gotta get to the eighth. It's going be the longest ten days ever!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Congrats roxann. I'm sure everything will be great! As long as you are over fifty from what I read you are in good shape


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> Congrats roxann. I'm sure everything will be great! As long as you are over fifty from what I read you are in good shape

Thx!!!

Congrats on being PUPO and also for the ones being :cold: !!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> GNCope - I'm so sorry for what you're going through! Hope you feel better very soon and can be on your way to that FET cycle!
> 
> NewbieMum - hang in there, its still early!
> 
> AFM, I think I may be out. I tested again this morning and my faint second line has become even more faint. Beta is tomorrow. Praying for the best but preparing for the alternative.

Have you had your beta yet, hoping?


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

hollyhopeful2 said:


> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> GNCope - I'm so sorry for what you're going through! Hope you feel better very soon and can be on your way to that FET cycle!
> 
> NewbieMum - hang in there, its still early!
> 
> AFM, I think I may be out. I tested again this morning and my faint second line has become even more faint. Beta is tomorrow. Praying for the best but preparing for the alternative.
> 
> Have you had your beta yet, hoping?Click to expand...

Hi! Thanks for checking on me. Had my beta done at 8 AM and Doc still hasn't called!!! And while I know it is bad news, HPT 2nd line was pretty much gone entirely :cry:, I just want to KNOW. To hear the words. Is that crazy? It's after 3:00 my time and I just know he is going to call right as I'm picking up my son from camp. I've been trying to keep my emotions in check around him these past few days. It's really, really hard. My heart literally hurts. 

This waiting just feels so cruel.


----------



## roxane1986

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> hollyhopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> GNCope - I'm so sorry for what you're going through! Hope you feel better very soon and can be on your way to that FET cycle!
> 
> NewbieMum - hang in there, its still early!
> 
> AFM, I think I may be out. I tested again this morning and my faint second line has become even more faint. Beta is tomorrow. Praying for the best but preparing for the alternative.
> 
> Have you had your beta yet, hoping?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Thanks for checking on me. Had my beta done at 8 AM and Doc still hasn't called!!! And while I know it is bad news, HPT 2nd line was pretty much gone entirely :cry:, I just want to KNOW. To hear the words. Is that crazy? It's after 3:00 my time and I just know he is going to call right as I'm picking up my son from camp. I've been trying to keep my emotions in check around him these past few days. It's really, really hard. My heart literally hurts.
> 
> This waiting just feels so cruel.Click to expand...


I know, they should really take in consideration that this is a very long journey and already painful has it is, they shouldnt make anybody wait that long!! 

I'm feeling.. I dunno how to feel!! I wanna test again, but it'll be just like the first time, I'm scared to test and see a fainter line or no lines at all!! This is burtal!!! I feel your pain!! Hope you feel better when they will call!! GL xo


----------



## MrsMoose

Roxane - I think that's still good! If they weren't concerned then I don't think you should be either :) That's really great news.

Hoping4Baby2 - that's not crazy at all. You want something definite so you can come to terms with it, whichever way it goes. Are you sure your urine isn't more diluted than the first time you took the test? It is such a cruel waiting game :( I'm so sorry you're so stressed out and worried and anxious. *big hug*

AFM - still have massive heartburn but thoughtful DH came home with both peppermint flavour as well as strawberry flavour gaviscon as he wasn't sure which one I would like more. That's why I love him :) Have taken tomorrow as a sick day at work - hate feeling like that but wasn't sure what other option to take....starting to get excited about tomorrow now.

Anyway ladies, have a good evening. Sending hugs to you all. For those who are feeling a little low, sending some positive thoughts and white light your way to feel better and stronger.

Carmen. x


----------



## MsTX

Hey ladies! Congrats on the BFP Roxanne! I hear the number doesnt matter as much as if it is doubling. Praying it doubles or even triples so you can relax some...I say that, but just being in your position, its hard to relax!!! 

Hoping- Fingers crossed for you that you get a good beta and big hugs if not. I hope you find out soon either way so you dont have to sit in suspense. Big prayers your way!

afm- I had another us today at 7w5d and baby measured 7w4d with a heartrate of 171. They said everything looks wonderful and it was so nice to see out baby which actually looks more like a little gummy bear and less like a blob.
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> hollyhopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> GNCope - I'm so sorry for what you're going through! Hope you feel better very soon and can be on your way to that FET cycle!
> 
> NewbieMum - hang in there, its still early!
> 
> AFM, I think I may be out. I tested again this morning and my faint second line has become even more faint. Beta is tomorrow. Praying for the best but preparing for the alternative.
> 
> Have you had your beta yet, hoping?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Thanks for checking on me. Had my beta done at 8 AM and Doc still hasn't called!!! And while I know it is bad news, HPT 2nd line was pretty much gone entirely :cry:, I just want to KNOW. To hear the words. Is that crazy? It's after 3:00 my time and I just know he is going to call right as I'm picking up my son from camp. I've been trying to keep my emotions in check around him these past few days. It's really, really hard. My heart literally hurts.
> 
> This waiting just feels so cruel.Click to expand...

My God do I know how you feel!! When my first ivf was a failure, I just knew it from the hpts. On the morning of my beta, I took an hpt and bfn. I spent the day in bed crying waiting for the clinic to call me. Then, my son's school phoned and he was sick so i had to go and pick him up. So guess when the clinic called? When I was on my way to pick him up of course. It was so hard to put my tears away long enough to speak to his teacher and take him home!! I'm not expecting anything better this time around either. You are in my thoughts and prayers....sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

mstx- congrats.. that is the downside to doing mine all transabd.. they stay "blobby" longer. holding out til weds (9wks) to scan again at work and get the tech to take a pic (i can scan but i dont really know how to take a pic... )


----------



## MsTX

Thank you! They did it abdominally at first and it was much harder to see an they couldn't get clear margins to measure so we did it vaginally...it made such a big difference!


----------



## gncope

Hi ladies. Thank you for your support. I went to dr today and they ended up sending me to surgical center to get fluid tapped. That was excruciating! I was wide awake. I think the numbing was the worst part. I did feel some relief as the fluid was being drained. They did as much as they could but unfortunately they may need to do it again once things settle. My lungs are pretty raspy. I am hoping the worst is over. 
Good luck tomorrow Carmen!
Thinking about all you ladies. Sending lots of baby dust!


----------



## MrsMoose

Gncope, that sounds so painful :( are they monitoring you now? Glad there was some relief though, that's got to help you at least?

MrsTX, that's one awesome scan picture :) you must be so chuffed. Suppose it really brings it home to you doesn't it? Such great news!

AFM - just got back home after ER. They got 17 eggs!! My poor little ovaries really worked their magic :) procedure was really quick, about 15 minutes. Not in any pain, just slight discomfort when I sneeze. Hubby has been incredibly supportive and loving, although he did have a good laugh at my trying to say anaesthesiologist when I woke up. Apparently it sounded like sleazy biologist! The staff at the unit are just so nice. Will hear tomorrow if it's day 3 or day 5. Hubby's little swimmers apparently improved from last time (all the zinc he's been taking) so no ICSI will be used.

Ok ladies I'm off to have a little snooze. Have a great day and speak later.

Carmen. Xx


----------



## roxane1986

MrsMoose said:


> Gncope, that sounds so painful :( are they monitoring you now? Glad there was some relief though, that's got to help you at least?
> 
> MrsTX, that's one awesome scan picture :) you must be so chuffed. Suppose it really brings it home to you doesn't it? Such great news!
> 
> AFM - just got back home after ER. They got 17 eggs!! My poor little ovaries really worked their magic :) procedure was really quick, about 15 minutes. Not in any pain, just slight discomfort when I sneeze. Hubby has been incredibly supportive and loving, although he did have a good laugh at my trying to say anaesthesiologist when I woke up. Apparently it sounded like sleazy biologist! The staff at the unit are just so nice. Will hear tomorrow if it's day 3 or day 5. Hubby's little swimmers apparently improved from last time (all the zinc he's been taking) so no ICSI will be used.
> 
> Ok ladies I'm off to have a little snooze. Have a great day and speak later.
> 
> Carmen. Xx


Great number!! Now take it easy and relax!!

AFM- I will test tomorrow morning, I took a day off tomorrow because this is not looking so good. yesterday my beta was at 82.4 and since yesterday afternoonish, my symptomes have been fading away!! :cry: Had a good cry with DH last night! He's saying he thinks we still have positive news coming thursday but I have a hard time staying positive. I've been soooo positive all along but now, it's just very hard!! I'm mentally exhausted!! :cry:


----------



## MsTX

gncope- So sorry about the OHSS. I hear its super painful! I was in a good amount of pain without it so I can only imagine how you are feeling. I hope it all gets better soon and you dont have to have the drain done again.

MrsMoose- 17 is a great number! I can't wait to hear your report. Make sure and get some rest and get plenty of sodium and protein!

roxane- Don't count yourself out yet. My symptoms come and go also. When I first found out I had extremely sore boobs but now they hardly bother me at all, they are just noticeably bigger. Some days I will have light cramping on and off and but it has gone down to about once a week. Other days I feel nothing at all. I also have ms but not always, it comes and goes as well. There are alot of ladies whos symptoms do the same. Im praying for you and that things go well at your next appt. Good luck!


----------



## L4hope

Gncope you have really been through it! I hope it gets better from here. I'm with mstx, I felt so bloated and crampy after I can't imagine how you felt. :hugs:

Roxanne keeping fingers crossed you get good news and your numbers double

Mrsmoose, congrats on 18 eggs!! 

Afm, I had ER on Sunday. They retrieved 15 eggs, 9 were mature. They just told me today I have 7embryos and will be doing a 5day transfer on Friday! Feeling so relieved and excited!


----------



## MrsMoose

L4Hope that's awesome news!!!! Fingers crossed and best of lunch :) you must be so excited!!! ;)

Roxane - I'm with the other ladies too. Don't count yourself out yet. Your body is doing loads of things at the moment. I know it's nail bitingly difficult but try hang in there and wait to hear from doc before stressing yourself out too much!

I've literally slept the entire afternoon, it's been great. My cat knows something's up as she won't leave me alone and keeps wanting to sleep on my very bloated tummy! Think she's a bit miffed I keep pushing her off haha. I'm back at work tomorrow as I've got loads to do but hopefully taking it easy :) look after yourselves girls and speak later.

Carmen. Xx


----------



## L4hope

Carmen yes, every step closer makes me feel a little better and more excited!

Animals are the best! I have two dogs and they were so good with me. I think they can sense these things. Cats though can be a little more sassy, so your kitty is probably miffed for not getting what she wants! Lol!! Take it easy at work tomorrow, hopefully youll be able to sit a lot. Let us know how you make out tomorrow!


----------



## never2late70

Just wanted to pop in really quick to let you all know that I am thinking about you! :hugs:

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## MrsMoose

Ok just a quick point out that I meant best of luck and not best of lunch haha ;) sleep well girls. Xx


----------



## never2late70

MrsMoose said:


> Ok just a quick point out that I meant best of luck and not best of lunch haha ;) sleep well girls. Xx

I love lunch :haha:


----------



## amylou123

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to check in and give a quick AFM update. I ended up developing severe OHSS on Sunday and spent all day every day last week in the clinic. I had to get the fluid removed twice. The first time they took out 2 liters and the second time they took out 3 liters. The whole experience was pretty awful but it looks like I'm starting to get past it. 
On the flip side, it looks like the OHSS was a reaction to my newly rising HCG- I got my first ever BFP after 3+ years and 2 failed IVF cycles! My doc was concerned about it doubling correctly but after 3 betas it looks like things are on the right track! I didn't allow myself to get excited about it until I finally heard the doc say that things are looking good. Then I started sobbing so much that I had to hand the phone over to DH. Now I'm trying to relax until my first ultrasound in a few weeks. 

Roxanne- my first beta was 81. My second beta was a bit low too but it looks like things started to pick up with my third beta. Don't give up hope- there is a wide range for normal betas.


----------



## roxane1986

That is awesome news amylou!!!!!:) congratulations!!!!
Hope you feel better!! Now take it easy!!
Thx for the comment, I always like to hear similar stories :)
Im gonna test tomorrow morning and see how my lines are!! Hopefully its still there and dark!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hopefulmama11

Congrats Amylou. Terrible about the ohss but worth it in end with the positive beta.

I'm about to enter 1ww. My husband and I decided I would not POas as we have seen enough bfns as we have been trying for a year before we figured out my dh's issue so we will anxiously await until next Wednesday.Hope week goes fast!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

amylou123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to check in and give a quick AFM update. I ended up developing severe OHSS on Sunday and spent all day every day last week in the clinic. I had to get the fluid removed twice. The first time they took out 2 liters and the second time they took out 3 liters. The whole experience was pretty awful but it looks like I'm starting to get past it.
> On the flip side, it looks like the OHSS was a reaction to my newly rising HCG- I got my first ever BFP after 3+ years and 2 failed IVF cycles! My doc was concerned about it doubling correctly but after 3 betas it looks like things are on the right track! I didn't allow myself to get excited about it until I finally heard the doc say that things are looking good. Then I started sobbing so much that I had to hand the phone over to DH. Now I'm trying to relax until my first ultrasound in a few weeks.
> 
> Roxanne- my first beta was 81. My second beta was a bit low too but it looks like things started to pick up with my third beta. Don't give up hope- there is a wide range for normal betas.


That is wonderful news! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Amylou when was ur first beta? When you got 81?

I tested this morning and I still have a positive but the lines are not super dark!! They never were! Im so scared! I dont know what to think!


----------



## MrsMoose

Amylou that's fab news!!! Sorry about the OHSS but I'm sure it will all be worth it :)

Roxane, you sound really worried hun :( I wish I could say don't worry but I know it's on your mind. I hope that tomorrow brings you some answers. Xx

AFM - got the call today that 14 of my 17 eggs have fertilised naturally :) so happy to hear that!! They've provisionally booked me for a transfer on Fri morning but depends on how the embies are growing as it could be day 5 transfer on Sunday. Still feeling a bit bloated and uncomfortable but not half as uncomfortable as I was yesterday. Have a good evening ladies.

Carmen. Xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

That's a great fertilization report mrs. Moose.i bet you'll be a five day. Congrats!


----------



## gncope

I am sorry to hear about your ohss. I am going through same thing right now. I had to have my transfer cancelled. I went and had the fluid tapped and my RE said she may have to do it again. That was a horribly painful experience. I didnt feel a ton of relief afterwards but she said my fluid was pretty high and she wasnt able to get to most of it. Sorry you are going through this. Hang in there. 

][/B]


amylou123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to check in and give a quick AFM update. I ended up developing severe OHSS on Sunday and spent all day every day last week in the clinic. I had to get the fluid removed twice. The first time they took out 2 liters and the second time they took out 3 liters. The whole experience was pretty awful but it looks like I'm starting to get past it.
> On the flip side, it looks like the OHSS was a reaction to my newly rising HCG- I got my first ever BFP after 3+ years and 2 failed IVF cycles! My doc was concerned about it doubling correctly but after 3 betas it looks like things are on the right track! I didn't allow myself to get excited about it until I finally heard the doc say that things are looking good. Then I started sobbing so much that I had to hand the phone over to DH. Now I'm trying to relax until my first ultrasound in a few weeks.
> 
> Roxanne- my first beta was 81. My second beta was a bit low too but it looks like things started to pick up with my third beta. Don't give up hope- there is a wide range for normal betas.


----------



## gncope

MrsMoose said:


> Amylou that's fab news!!! Sorry about the OHSS but I'm sure it will all be worth it :)
> 
> Roxane, you sound really worried hun :( I wish I could say don't worry but I know it's on your mind. I hope that tomorrow brings you some answers. Xx
> 
> AFM - got the call today that 14 of my 17 eggs have fertilised naturally :) so happy to hear that!! They've provisionally booked me for a transfer on Fri morning but depends on how the embies are growing as it could be day 5 transfer on Sunday. Still feeling a bit bloated and uncomfortable but not half as uncomfortable as I was yesterday. Have a good evening ladies.
> 
> Carmen. Xx

Good luck with transfer Carmen! That is awesome that are embies are doing good. Hang in there. Glad. You are starting to feel better.


----------



## gncope

Been in bed most of the day...I am starting to feel better which is good. Got a call from RE office today. They were actually able to freeze 7 of our embryos. They are rated from very good to poor. The girl said she has only seen 2 in almost 2 years that were a very good grade. 
I had 2 good
2 good/fair
And 3 fair. 
I am not sure what it all means but it only takes one, right? If my body would just catch up and get better....
I am not going to lie it has been very discouraging. I know I need this time to get better before we move further. It is just hard.


----------



## amylou123

Roxane- I'm not sure how to count the days post ovulation, but it was about 15 days after the retrieval. 
All the HPT that I took were pretty light. DH was convinced that it was an all or nothing thing where the line had to be as dark or darker than the control line. I kept telling him that he was confusing it with the OPK :) He never did bother to read the package though. 
That's great news that you are still getting a line, regardless of how dark it is.


----------



## drsquid

gncope- glad to see you have so many great frosties =) hope you feel better soon

afm- new pics in my sig... sorry the group one is blurry


----------



## roxane1986

Gcope, hope you feel better soon but you have really embies, they are not going anywhere, they will wait for you :)

Drsquid, awesome pic!!!:)

Afm- Just did another FRER because I was not satisfied with my cheaper one of this morning and the line is as dark as it can be!!!!:) yeh!!! I feel more confident now!!! Its tomorrow!!!


----------



## L4hope

Roxanne good luck tomorrow! Glad you saw a nice dark line.. Should be a good sign!

Gncope that's wonderful news you have 7frosties!! Im so anxious for transfer so I completely understand you not wanting to wait. Our emotions don't always listen to our heads!

Carmen what a great number of fertilized eggs! I agree, I think you'll prob do a 5day transfer. 

Afm, nothing happening today...tomorrow they are going to call and give me instructions for my transfer on Friday. And hopefully give me an update on my embies!


----------



## roxane1986

Waiting for the results!!!!!!! Very impatiently!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## roxane1986

Results finally came back!!! It's at 294!!! More then tripled!! I guess it's just a slower one!! As long as it sticks, I don't mind!!! Next step is u/s in about 2 weeks but they will call back to schedule!!


----------



## amylou123

great news roxane!


----------



## MrsMoose

That's brilliant!!!! Well done :D


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Roxanne!! :happydance:

I'm anxiously awaiting transfer tomorrow morning.


----------



## roxane1986

L4hope said:


> Congrats Roxanne!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting transfer tomorrow morning.

Thx!!! :)

GL with transfer tomorrow!!:)


----------



## MrsMoose

Good luck for transfer tomorrow!!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## hopefulmama11

L4 how did your transfer go?


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovelys 

Had my first baseline and labs today. He saw 8 beautiful follicles. Trying not to stress too much over the fact that there are only 8 right now.

I start my Follistim and Menopur injections on Sunday night. Estimated ER is on the 16th. So anxious, nervous and scared 

Thinking about you all and reading every word you say!

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## L4hope

Angie 8 is great! Also a few more could pop up between now and ER. Getting a response and seeing follicles is good :)

Hopeful thanks for checking in, transfer was a bit interesting. I thought for sure we were just transferring two blasts. When we got there today we were informed that we had 1 grade A blast, one early blast, and three morulas. Since the blasts were a lower grade they gave us the option to also transfer a morula. So we transferred three! Little nervous but I know the risk of all three sticking is very low. Fortunately we got a call already this afternoon that are morulas are now officially early blasts so they are freezing them! Now the waiting game again!


----------



## gncope

never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovelys
> 
> Had my first baseline and labs today. He saw 8 beautiful follicles. Trying not to stress too much over the fact that there are only 8 right now.
> 
> I start my Follistim and Menopur injections on Sunday night. Estimated ER is on the 16th. So anxious, nervous and scared
> 
> Thinking about you all and reading every word you say!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Hey Angie!
Just saw that you live in Arizona too. Who is your RE? 
8 follies is great. Keep up the good work. I know the feelings you are going through. So many different emotions. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## gncope

L4hope said:


> Angie 8 is great! Also a few more could pop up between now and ER. Getting a response and seeing follicles is good :)
> 
> Hopeful thanks for checking in, transfer was a bit interesting. I thought for sure we were just transferring two blasts. When we got there today we were informed that we had 1 grade A blast, one early blast, and three morulas. Since the blasts were a lower grade they gave us the option to also transfer a morula. So we transferred three! Little nervous but I know the risk of all three sticking is very low. Fortunately we got a call already this afternoon that are morulas are now officially early blasts so they are freezing them! Now the waiting game again!

Fingers crossed for you! How was the procedure? Glad you got some frosties too!


----------



## never2late70

L4hope said:


> Angie 8 is great! Also a few more could pop up between now and ER. Getting a response and seeing follicles is good :)
> 
> Hopeful thanks for checking in, transfer was a bit interesting. I thought for sure we were just transferring two blasts. When we got there today we were informed that we had 1 grade A blast, one early blast, and three morulas. Since the blasts were a lower grade they gave us the option to also transfer a morula. So we transferred three! Little nervous but I know the risk of all three sticking is very low. Fortunately we got a call already this afternoon that are morulas are now officially early blasts so they are freezing them! Now the waiting game again!




gncope said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovelys
> 
> Had my first baseline and labs today. He saw 8 beautiful follicles. Trying not to stress too much over the fact that there are only 8 right now.
> 
> I start my Follistim and Menopur injections on Sunday night. Estimated ER is on the 16th. So anxious, nervous and scared
> 
> Thinking about you all and reading every word you say!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie
> 
> Hey Angie!
> Just saw that you live in Arizona too. Who is your RE?
> 8 follies is great. Keep up the good work. I know the feelings you are going through. So many different emotions. Hang in there and good luck!Click to expand...

L4 Thanks! I am trying to stay positive. It's just that I am 41 so I worry about everything :dohh:

Gncope: I sent you a PM :)


----------



## L4hope

Thanks gncope. The procedure went very well. I was nervous, not for the transfer because I knew that it was like IUI. However I wasn't looking forward to the full bladder or having to have a catheter put in to relieve my bladder! But, they gave me a shot of versed to calm me for it, and boy did it knock me for a loop! I'm glad my hubby was there for everything cuz it's kind of a blur! But hey I didn't even notice the catheter!! Now im just relaxing at home. Feel pretty good other than a sore toucous from the shot!

How are you doing girly, is your bloating and swollen ovaries going down? How long do you have to wait for FET?


----------



## hopefulmama11

So I broke down and poased tonight due from prompting from my husband. It was not fmu but we definitely got a very faint second line. So excited but not trying to believe it until its officially a positive on Wednesday with the blood test. I am 9dp5dt and did the lupron trigger so it has to be a good thing! I don't want to test again so hopefully can hold out and let this test get me though! 

Never2late I wouldn't worry too much. You just started. I'm sure you'll have lots of beautiful follies when it's all said and done.

L4 glad transfer went well. I'm sure having some frozen is a relief.


----------



## gncope

L4hope said:


> Thanks gncope. The procedure went very well. I was nervous, not for the transfer because I knew that it was like IUI. However I wasn't looking forward to the full bladder or having to have a catheter put in to relieve my bladder! But, they gave me a shot of versed to calm me for it, and boy did it knock me for a loop! I'm glad my hubby was there for everything cuz it's kind of a blur! But hey I didn't even notice the catheter!! Now im just relaxing at home. Feel pretty good other than a sore toucous from the shot!
> 
> How are you doing girly, is your bloating and swollen ovaries going down? How long do you have to wait for FET?

I am doing much better. Thanks for asking. I have had horrible headaches all week and haven't slept but the other stuff is settling down, thank goodness. 
I am so nervous about my FET. I will be put under though. Most people aren't but it is excruciatingly painful for me. They can't even put the speculum in because my cervix and uterus are tilted so far back. I know it is going to be over fast and hate to take any additional risks but I would rather not have the pain. I still don't have a date for the transfer. Hopefully in the next few weeks...still trying to get better. 
I am glad everything went well for you. Sending sticky vibes!


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> So I broke down and poased tonight due from prompting from my husband. It was not fmu but we definitely got a very faint second line. So excited but not trying to believe it until its officially a positive on Wednesday with the blood test. I am 9dp5dt and did the lupron trigger so it has to be a good thing! I don't want to test again so hopefully can hold out and let this test get me though!
> 
> Never2late I wouldn't worry too much. You just started. I'm sure you'll have lots of beautiful follies when it's all said and done.
> 
> L4 glad transfer went well. I'm sure having some frozen is a relief.

Thats a very good sign!!:) congrats!!!:)

Never2late, 8 is a good #!! GL!!:)

L4, congrats on being pupo with 3!!!:)


----------



## hopefulmama11

I know I just posted but I can't share with anyone else other then u and dh yet. So I had to take a second test. This one is different and gives you a plus sign if positive. Before I was even done washing my hands the plus appeared very brightly! Can't believe it! Feel so blessed. We have one left and I'm going do it with fmu tomorrow just to be sure but over the moon right now.


----------



## L4hope

Never2late I can completely understand, it's hard not to worry. But it sounds like you're responding well!

Gncope, I'm so glad you are feeling better, minus the sleep and headaches. I'm sure you are very anxious for FET! 

Hopeful that's wonderful news! Congrats!!!


----------



## oneof14

Never, don't worry when I went for a u/s on my 3rd day of stims, I had 2 follies. I know my IVF was eventually canceled but it was because my follies weren't growing together, not from the lack of. When all was said and done, I had ten follies. So some can pop up. You haven't even started stimming yet.

Hopeful, that is awesome news. Looking forward to your beta!


----------



## MrsMoose

Hopefulmama-that's awesome news, congratulations!!!!! so pleased for you :)

gncope - I can only imagine how nervous you must be feeling. Sending you lots of strong, positive vibes. I definitely think being under while they do it is a much better option for you so you can avoid the pain. Fingers crossed that everything works out and that you get a transfer date very soon and start feeling better! xx

L4Hope - well done on transfer :) If I may ask, why did they catheterise you? Is that standard practice?

AFM - I'm going in tomorrow for a day 5 blasto transfer. Very nervous but excited. It will be a single transfer so hopefully I have lots of other little blastos for freezing. I've only started feeling minimal bloating today - the week has been quite difficult and uncomfortable. Even just sitting down quickly has sent shooting pains up you-know-where....not pleasant at all. 

Off to make a peppermint crisp tart for a BBQ with our neighbours today. For those who don't know what that is, it's basically a diabetic's nightmare hahah! https://rainbowcooking.co.nz/recipes/peppermint-crisp-tart 
Have a good day ladies. Will post again later.

Carmen. xx


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Carmen! Every clinic seems to do things a bit different. Mine makes me lay there for 30 minutes after transfer. Since you have to have a full bladder for transfer, they put in a catheter so you don't have to hold it and be uncomfortable. I was nervous about it, but I honestly don't even remember it, with the shot they gave me its all a blur and I slept the whole 30 minutes after. That will be nice for you to relax today at a BBQ. Good luck with your transfer tomorrow! Will look forward to your report...hopefully some nice 
blasts to freeze!


----------



## hopefulmama11

So four tests in and all of them positive. I just did a clear blue digital and it showed that beautiful word pregnant! Cannot believe it! Never thought I'd see that word. Can't wait to my beta on Wednesday to see what our beta is. Thanks for letting me tell you all because we aren't telling anyone until Wednesday. You guys are great!

I hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## gncope

hopefulmama11 said:


> So four tests in and all of them positive. I just did a clear blue digital and it showed that beautiful word pregnant! Cannot believe it! Never thought I'd see that word. Can't wait to my beta on Wednesday to see what our beta is. Thanks for letting me tell you all because we aren't telling anyone until Wednesday. You guys are great!
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone else.

Congratulations to you!!! It must be so surreal. I am very happy for you.


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

I had my transfer done this morning and it went really well :) I had one expanded blastocyst of good quality, which they transferred, and 3 early blasto's which they're freezing. They're going to wait until tomorrow and see how many others are blasto's and see which ones they can freeze and let me know. So a really positive day!! The transfer was quite uncomfortable, but not because of the full bladder. My ovaries are still quite swollen, and they were pushing my uterus the other way, so the doctor was doing God knows what with the speculum down there, but it was SO painful. Thank goodness that it didn't go on for too long!! Once that was all sorted out, the actual transfer took about 30 seconds. So now I wait, with strict instructions to only do the HPT on the 16th Aug. Don't know how I can wait that long, DH is away on business this week and I'm going to drive myself crazy....all I keep thinking is 'stick little baby stick'....

Hope everyone's having a great day. Hopefulmama - your excitement is really catchy, am so pleased for you honey!!!!

Babydust to everyone.
Carmen. xx


----------



## L4hope

Glad your transfer went well Carmen! Hopefully you get some frosties too!! I'm right there with you on not knowing how to get through till beta...mine is scheduled the 14th. We'll just have to try to keep busy so as not to go crazy thinking about it!


----------



## gncope

That is wonderful Carmen! I am glad things went well with the transfer....although it was uncomfortable. I am glad I will be put under. I am glad you are feeling well. The tww is going to be so difficult. Hang in there. Sending sticky vibes. 




MrsMoose said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my transfer done this morning and it went really well :) I had one expanded blastocyst of good quality, which they transferred, and 3 early blasto's which they're freezing. They're going to wait until tomorrow and see how many others are blasto's and see which ones they can freeze and let me know. So a really positive day!! The transfer was quite uncomfortable, but not because of the full bladder. My ovaries are still quite swollen, and they were pushing my uterus the other way, so the doctor was doing God knows what with the speculum down there, but it was SO painful. Thank goodness that it didn't go on for too long!! Once that was all sorted out, the actual transfer took about 30 seconds. So now I wait, with strict instructions to only do the HPT on the 16th Aug. Don't know how I can wait that long, DH is away on business this week and I'm going to drive myself crazy....all I keep thinking is 'stick little baby stick'....
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great day. Hopefulmama - your excitement is really catchy, am so pleased for you honey!!!!
> 
> Babydust to everyone.
> Carmen. xx


----------



## drsquid

yay hopeful and mrs moose =)


----------



## hopefulmama11

Dr. Squid your little babies are so cute! Adorable and so happy for you.

Mrs. Moose awesome about the transfer and having some to freeze. Awesome!


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- thanks =) so excited for weds for you. it is so crazy but nice having a heads up that it will be pos. fingers crossed for a nice high number. (but check out betabase.info that has the common ranges in women who have later seen a heartbeat... so you know how much variability there is). im planning on scanning again weds (working somewhere i used to work all the times and the techs were bummed i wasnt gonna be around cause they wanna scan me)


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the kind wishes - how are you all doing? I'm doing great today. Think the bloating has finally all but subsided (woohoo!). I got a call from the clinic today to say that they've frozen another blasto so 4 altogether are little frosties :dance: I started getting really painful cramps last night and one even woke me up in the middle of the night, and then another one just before I got up for work. It was that dull ache you usually get before AF arrives, so I'm wondering if it's a side effect of the transfer? I know it's far too soon to do anything, but I'm seriously holding myself back from doing a POAS....I wanted to test out the HCG trigger shot to see when the Ovidrel had left my system but kind of never got there, so am hoping when I do test on the 16th if it's positive it's a genuine BFP and not a remnant of the HCG shot. Does anyone know how long it takes to get out of your system?

DH is away for 3 nights so I'm vegging out on the sofa watching some trashy TV hahahah! Have a super evening ladies, chat later. 

Carmen. xx


----------



## L4hope

Hi Carmen, great news for four frosties! :happydance: I never tested out my trigger shot before when I was doing iui's, but I think I saw somewhere that it should take about 10days. I tested this morning, 10 days since I took my trigger and 3dp5dt and it was negative. So now I'm hoping that means trigger is gone and soon I'll be able to test and see a positive! I don't know if that was right but it seemed to work for me. :shrug: Good plan to veg out and let your blast dig in!


----------



## MrsMoose

Thanks L4Hope :) I caved in and did an internet cheapie and got a very faint line so I reckon that the HCG trigger is still working its way out (it's 8 days since trigger), so hopefully that will fade soon and won't confuse any real BFPs that are waiting to happen ;-)

xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Where is everyone? Board's gone quiet....

Carmen. Xx


----------



## L4hope

Hi Carmen,
I'm still here trying not to obsess too much while I wait! Not an easy task right now. :) How are you? Did you test out your trigger?


----------



## hopefulmama11

Got beta results this morning! I was 13dp5dt and the number was 811! So excited!


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> Got beta results this morning! I was 13dp5dt and the number was 811! So excited!

Congrats!!! Very good #'s!! :)


----------



## L4hope

Congrats hopefulmama!


----------



## never2late70

hopefulmama11 said:


> Got beta results this morning! I was 13dp5dt and the number was 811! So excited!

Excellent! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- yay great number


----------



## MrsMoose

Congrats hopefulmama!!! Excellent :)

L4Hope - yes, I tested out my trigger. HPT is now completely negative so am really hoping that little pink line turns up in a few days, for real this time :) for those of you who are on cyclogest, have you had really painful cramps? I've had cramps every single day, not continuously thankfully but still feels like AF is on her way :( also needing to pee a bit more. Think my ovaries are still a bit bloated....I do sound like a barrel of fun tonight don't I??

Have a lovely evening ladies. Xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Ok ladies, I feel like I need to stand up and go 'Hi, I'm Carmen, and I'm a POAS addict' :rofl: I went out today to buy a gift for our neighbour's little girl and I thought 'while I'm at Tesco's I'm going to stock up on HPT's'. So I did. I bought a digital and some normal ones, and I did the digital and one of the normal ones at home (as you do while you wait for your lunch to warm up).....and both have come up positive....

Now, I don't want to get my hopes up, but since I tested yesterday and the day before and the tests were negative, and today I had a big fat plus on the normal HPT (definitely not a squinter!) and the digital said 'Pregnant 1-2' what are the chances of this still being attributed to the HCG trigger?

Carmen. xx


----------



## roxane1986

MrsMoose said:


> Ok ladies, I feel like I need to stand up and go 'Hi, I'm Carmen, and I'm a POAS addict' :rofl: I went out today to buy a gift for our neighbour's little girl and I thought 'while I'm at Tesco's I'm going to stock up on HPT's'. So I did. I bought a digital and some normal ones, and I did the digital and one of the normal ones at home (as you do while you wait for your lunch to warm up).....and both have come up positive....
> 
> Now, I don't want to get my hopes up, but since I tested yesterday and the day before and the tests were negative, and today I had a big fat plus on the normal HPT (definitely not a squinter!) and the digital said 'Pregnant 1-2' what are the chances of this still being attributed to the HCG trigger?
> 
> Carmen. xx

No I think you are definitly pregnant!!!!!! Very good idea to test until the trigger fades away!!! It was gone, can't just come back!! So the positive is the real HCG!!!!!!!! :) CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Wow Carmen that's great! Definitely a bfp!!!


----------



## MrsMoose

I don't even know what to think right now......I'm a little bit in a haze. Do you really think it could be a true positive.....? I'm just in shock......


----------



## roxane1986

MrsMoose said:


> I don't even know what to think right now......I'm a little bit in a haze. Do you really think it could be a true positive.....? I'm just in shock......

YES!!!!!!! :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama11

Congrats carmen! Thats awesome!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Second Beta came in at 1892 from 811. Doctor was very happy and not making me come for a third and we get to go for our first ultrasound next Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## never2late70

Wahoodle Mrsmoose! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> Second Beta came in at 1892 from 811. Doctor was very happy and not making me come for a third and we get to go for our first ultrasound next Friday. Can't wait!

awesome hopeful!!! Lucky you, you go for ur u/s before me.. I only go on the 21st..


----------



## never2late70

Excellent news Hopeful :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama11

They wanted me to go in the 20th but that's my first day of school so they are letting me go in the 17th. It's kinda like another 1ww now. Does it ever end? Lol!


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> They wanted me to go in the 20th but that's my first day of school so they are letting me go in the 17th. It's kinda like another 1ww now. Does it ever end? Lol!

I don't think it ever ends.. I still have 12 sleeps to go!! Had my last beta 8 days ago so it is 20 days in between... very long.. I'm thinking of asking to go for another beta in the meantime!!


----------



## MrsMoose

Thank you ladies! Oh my God still feels weird. I kept looking at the test in disbelief. Part of me is stillin huge disbelief and keeps saying 'oh it's still the trigger, don't get your hopes up' especially as I'm only 5dp5dt....I'm away this weekend with no olivaceous so can't even do more tests but maybe that's good as I can do another on one Monday and see if it's darker! Aaaaah!!! Don't think I can sleep tonight......

Xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Ok seriously, what the f- is olivaceous????? I meant to say privacy.... Stupid iPhone!!


----------



## never2late70

MrsMoose said:


> Ok seriously, what the f- is olivaceous????? I meant to say privacy.... Stupid iPhone!!

Bahahaha! :haha:


----------



## L4hope

We've all had the autocorrect mishaps!! Lol!


----------



## drsquid

mrs moose- ha.. i was like.. oliveaceous? =) congrats.. and your chances of it being trigger are 0 =) congrats. good luck on your beta 

hopeful- yay on the beta. yay on the us so soon

rox- heh.. i wish i could offer you daily scans..


----------



## MrsMoose

Thanks so much ladies! Well I'm back from the weekend away and I did an internet cheapie and a big pink line showed up....all of last week while I was testing out the trigger it was a BFN or the faintest of faint lines so I think I can now safely say....I'm pregnant :) :happydance: Feels a little weird, and I'm still a little nervous, considering my 2 previous ectopics. That 6 week scan and the 48hr HCG betas can't come soon enough.......

I haven't said anything to DH yet as he's adamant that I only test on the 16th....but I'm just bursting to tell him......

Thank you for all your support. Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies in the 2ww.

Carmen. xx


----------



## drsquid

Mrs- yay and congrats again. Doing ivf the chance of ectopic is pretty limited :)


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

How are you all doing? Board's quiet again.....post some news please!!!!!

:)

Carmen. xx


----------



## gncope

Hey ladies it's been a while. I am back in the hospital! Wow this has been a rough few months. This time I have pulmonary embolism aka major multiple blood clots on my lungs. Yesterday they told me I would be in the hospital anywhere from a week to month. That is just crazy talk! We're not sure what caused this. I'm sure combination from everything I've been going through. The hardest part for me is even if I get out in the next week they tell me I will have another 6 to 12 months of treatment. The blood thinners and medication I'm on are really harmful if I get pregnant so that definitely puts a damper on things. I am so discouraged. I don't even know what to do what to think The hard part is while hubby is working I'm completely alone in the hospital all day thinking about everything. We have come so far and been through so much and to get so close now we have to wait maybe a year before we can even try anything.
I'm really excited for you ladies and hope that everything works out for you. Best of luck and baby dust.


----------



## gncope

MrsMoose said:


> Thanks so much ladies! Well I'm back from the weekend away and I did an internet cheapie and a big pink line showed up....all of last week while I was testing out the trigger it was a BFN or the faintest of faint lines so I think I can now safely say....I'm pregnant :) :happydance: Feels a little weird, and I'm still a little nervous, considering my 2 previous ectopics. That 6 week scan and the 48hr HCG betas can't come soon enough.......
> 
> I haven't said anything to DH yet as he's adamant that I only test on the 16th....but I'm just bursting to tell him......
> 
> Thank you for all your support. Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies in the 2ww.
> 
> Carmen. xx

So excited for you Carmen :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

gncope- wow im sorry.. were you on bcp at some point? that can increase the risk. PE's are so scary


----------



## MrsMoose

gncope said:


> Hey ladies it's been a while. I am back in the hospital! Wow this has been a rough few months. This time I have pulmonary embolism aka major multiple blood clots on my lungs. Yesterday they told me I would be in the hospital anywhere from a week to month. That is just crazy talk! We're not sure what caused this. I'm sure combination from everything I've been going through. The hardest part for me is even if I get out in the next week they tell me I will have another 6 to 12 months of treatment. The blood thinners and medication I'm on are really harmful if I get pregnant so that definitely puts a damper on things. I am so discouraged. I don't even know what to do what to think The hard part is while hubby is working I'm completely alone in the hospital all day thinking about everything. We have come so far and been through so much and to get so close now we have to wait maybe a year before we can even try anything.
> I'm really excited for you ladies and hope that everything works out for you. Best of luck and baby dust.

Oh honey :( That sounds awful!! My God are you ok? I can imagine you are feeling so despondent right now, it sucks to go right up to that point but then no further. How are the doctors treating it? I'm sending you so much love and positive thoughts. It's hard that you have to wait that long, but I'm sure that the doctors just want to be able to give you the all clear so you can go on to have that wonderful BFP and little baby you so deserve. Please look after yourself and let us know how you get on? We'll be thinking of you lots. 

Carmen. xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Gnope, I don't think theres any other way to describe other than that sucks! I'm so sorry!

I have my first us tomorrow. So excited and nervous that everything is okay! Can't wait!


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> Gnope, I don't think theres any other way to describe other than that sucks! I'm so sorry!
> 
> I have my first us tomorrow. So excited and nervous that everything is okay! Can't wait!

Gnope, so sorry, hope you feel better soon!! It'll be for the best! 

hopefulmama, good luck tomorrow!! Mine in Tuesday!! Can't wait but so scared!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> Gnope, I don't think theres any other way to describe other than that sucks! I'm so sorry!
> 
> I have my first us tomorrow. So excited and nervous that everything is okay! Can't wait!

how far along are you?


----------



## never2late70

Gnope: :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

So sorry gncope! I didn't know anything like that could happen. I hope you don't have to stay in the hospital too long. Again, very sorry you have tp go through this!


----------



## hopefulmama11

I'm six weeks tomorrow. The first us went great! The little bean is definitely there and it's heart was beating. We go back on the 30th and the doc said if everything looks good he will release me to my regular ob. So excited and happy! Doc said everything was right on track! What a relief!


----------



## MrsMoose

Ah hopefulmama that's just amazing :) So thrilled for you honey! Can imagine that's a relief....

My first u/s is on 3rd September, at 7 weeks. Trying to stay calm until then :)

Have a good weekend everyone!

Carmen.xx


----------



## roxane1986

hopefulmama11 said:


> I'm six weeks tomorrow. The first us went great! The little bean is definitely there and it's heart was beating. We go back on the 30th and the doc said if everything looks good he will release me to my regular ob. So excited and happy! Doc said everything was right on track! What a relief!

Very good news!! :) Congrats!!

I go Tuesday!! OMG finally can say less then a week! Can't wait but so scared!!


----------



## hopefulmama11

Tuesday will be here before you know it! Good luck!


----------



## MrsMoose

Roxane - how was your scan hon? Mine's in 2 weeks' time, also can't wait!!

How is everybody feeling? I'm exceptionally tired, I climb into bed so early each night, and I feel really flat. Still getting cramps occasionally, some that wake me up in the night. I'm having a hard time distinguishing between pregnancy cramps and cramps due to needing the loo (TMI alert - think I'm a bit constipated!). Haven't had any ms yet but I've gone off sweet things (which is weird for me as I have the world's biggest sweet tooth). I'm just all about the salt/savoury at the moment. 

Hope you ladies are all doing well and looking after yourselves. Post some news please!!

Carmen. xx


----------



## roxane1986

MrsMoose said:


> Roxane - how was your scan hon? Mine's in 2 weeks' time, also can't wait!!
> 
> How is everybody feeling? I'm exceptionally tired, I climb into bed so early each night, and I feel really flat. Still getting cramps occasionally, some that wake me up in the night. I'm having a hard time distinguishing between pregnancy cramps and cramps due to needing the loo (TMI alert - think I'm a bit constipated!). Haven't had any ms yet but I've gone off sweet things (which is weird for me as I have the world's biggest sweet tooth). I'm just all about the salt/savoury at the moment.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing well and looking after yourselves. Post some news please!!
> 
> Carmen. xx


Hey!!! I went for my scan yesterday and saw a beautiful baby with a hb of 150bpm!!!! It was so emotional!!! :) I go back next thursday the 30th for another scan because everything looked great, embryo was on track at 7w5d, hb was great yolk sac was good as well but the gestational sac was a lil small at around 6w2d.. so hopefully that will get better, I don't want my baby to stop growing because of that!! :S DR said to not worry but I did the error to go on google and saw some negative stories about smaller sacs but also saw some positive stories so just gotta stay positive at this point!! Then if everything is good on the next scan which I will be 9 weeks, I will be then going to my OBGYN!! So I still cross my fingers!! [-o&lt; arghhh worrying never stops!! 
I will try and post my picture today!! :)

Carmen, I am also very tired, I go to bed between 8 and 9 and when I can I take a nap during the day! I'm ALWAYS hungry, can't seem to get full!! And had a few ms but mostly in the evening! It's all good, I love having symptomes!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Here is the picture of my 7w5d scan! As you can see, the gestational sac is a little small! I go back on the 30th to make sure the embryo will be ok! 

Although, I don't think it's the best picture she could of taken! Hopefully we'll get another one next week and everything will be fine! [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







scan.JPG
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## roxane1986

Wow!!! Is everybody ok? It's been forever?! :wacko:


----------



## gncope

Hi everyone!
It has been a rough few months as most of you know. I have now been out of the hospital for a little over a week. I am still very short of breath from the pulmonary embolism. Thankfully I have had help from friends and church members getting DS to school and bringing in meals. I have been getting the run around from my doctor's office since I got out of hospital. I am supposed to have blood tested twice a week to prevent and further blood clots and my they are just sending me to random places. First I went to my dr the day after I came out f the hospital. They asked me why I was there and told me that they couldn't monitor my levels. They sent me to the lab (just this one time). I never did get results. Then they called me last week and told me I had an appt with a cardiologist the next day. I went there and the doc was like, why are you here? You don't have heart problems, you have blood clots on your lungs. I dont know. This is where my dr told me to go. They have a coumadin clinic to check blood but only for their own patients. They let me get tested and my level was really high...not good. I had to stop all Meds for a few days. Thank goodness! My stomach is all bruised and lumpy from shots. I called my dr back and then they referred me to a clinic that my insurance doesn't cover so it would cost me $70/visit and I go twice a week. That is not happening. I went back to cardio dr for testing and go again this week. My levels are a bit better. They suggested I see a hematologist. I called and they said I needed a referral. I called my dr back and haven't heard back. I am beyond frustrated. This really is a life or death thing and I can't catch a freaking break! They told me I am very high risk for stroke right now if one of the many blood clots breaks off and travels. Dang, I am only 37! I have an appt with a new dr tomorrow morning and am really hoping for more positive results. The plan is still 6-12 months of treatment. I feel like I literally just sit here all day thinking of my 7 frosties, feeling so discouraged that we came so far and got so close. I am really trying to take things one day at a time and focus on my health. It is so hard and it is incredibly lonely. I told DH that maybe I should take out the sewing machine to give me something to do. I just got all my scrapbook stuff put away and don't want to drag that all out right now. I do have 3 baby books to finish though :S
I hope you are all doing well and are safe. 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## MrsMoose

Oh gncope, you poor thing!!! You've had one helluva rough ride haven't you? Keep on chasing them, they need to get back to you!!! But it sounds like you're surrounded by some very special and supportive people, and that is a saving grace if ever I heard it. Well done to them for helping to look after you :)

Roxane - what a beautiful little scan!!! When's your next one?

AFM - had a bit of a wobble on Sat. Woke up at 2am thinking I was wetting myself and when I went to the loo there was bright red blood everywhere (sorry for TMI). There was no pain, and no clots, and the blood was quite watery but bright red. It was probably less than it looked, but it looked like I'd spilt a glass of red wine down my legs. I freaked out and DH had to help change bed linen etc at 2am and then I couldn't go back to sleep. I phoned the clinic in the morning and they said that if there's no pain or heavy bleeding it's most likely ok and to hang on till I get the scan on the 3rd, as it's too early to see anything now. I then woke up in the middle of the night on Sunday and went to the loo, and when I wiped, there was a massive clot about the size of a golfball! I've been spotting since then, just brown blood, which apparently is old blood. I'm freaked out that this is another ectopic or a miscarriage. My tiredness seems to have gone, but my boobs are still sore and I'm still cramping every now and again, although I think I've worked out that it's due to constipation rather than anything else! I just want that scan to come so I can be reassured everything's ok. I keep feeling VERY down and like I've lost this baby :( DH wants me to stay positive but it's so hard, especially if you've got a history of losses, and you keep reliving them in your head. I've done 2 CB digi's since Monday and they've shown up as 2-3 weeks both times. I would've expected them to be 3+ already, as I'm 6w1d today, and that's also freaking me out a little bit.

I just want to feel like everything's ok. Having a little pity me moment. DH is away until Sunday and I'm alone this week. 

Anyway, enough of my pity party. I hope everyone is doing ok and feeling great and happy :) Hope to hear from you all soon!

Carmen. xx


----------



## L4hope

Gncope so sorry for all you're going through. But as Carmen said, thank goodness you have a support system helping you through this time as you heal. I can only imagine how frustrating it must feel to have to wait for your transfer. But thankfully those little frosties will be ready and rarin to go once you are healthy again! I hope things start to improve for you soon. 

Carmen I can understand wanting to see that scan to know everything is ok. It's so hard not to worry after all youve been through. I think that's how it goes for all of us lttc'ers. I hope that you see a healthy little heartbeat soon!

Afm, going through the long process of FET. I have to down reg for my FET cycle just like fresh so it feels like its taking forever. My last bcp is this Friday and I'll start my estrace soon and lower my Lupron dose. Getting there...


----------



## roxane1986

Gnope, hope everything will get better soon! Sending lots of strenght!! xo

Carmen, i know it must be so hard not to worry but try to enjoy every minute and stay positive! Good luck on your scan!! xo

L4hope, good luck on your FET cycle!! Sending lots of baby dust!!

I go for my next scan tomorrow morning at 11 actually! Cant wait but still so nerveracking!! Ill keep you all posted

xoxoxo


----------



## gncope

Carmen, 
I am so sorry for this scare. I personally had a couple scares like that when I was pregnant for my DS. I woke up covered in blood. It totally freaked me out. Thankfully everything was fine. I have no idea why that happened. Another time I had fluid leaking out of me. I was very lucky that there were no issues. I have never had a mc so I don't know what to expect. I am sure I would be worried. Try not to think about it too much. Easier said than done I know but we are here for you. Let us know what dr says. In the meantime you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs:hugs:






MrsMoose said:


> Oh gncope, you poor thing!!! You've had one helluva rough ride haven't you? Keep on chasing them, they need to get back to you!!! But it sounds like you're surrounded by some very special and supportive people, and that is a saving grace if ever I heard it. Well done to them for helping to look after you :)
> 
> Roxane - what a beautiful little scan!!! When's your next one?
> 
> AFM - had a bit of a wobble on Sat. Woke up at 2am thinking I was wetting myself and when I went to the loo there was bright red blood everywhere (sorry for TMI). There was no pain, and no clots, and the blood was quite watery but bright red. It was probably less than it looked, but it looked like I'd spilt a glass of red wine down my legs. I freaked out and DH had to help change bed linen etc at 2am and then I couldn't go back to sleep. I phoned the clinic in the morning and they said that if there's no pain or heavy bleeding it's most likely ok and to hang on till I get the scan on the 3rd, as it's too early to see anything now. I then woke up in the middle of the night on Sunday and went to the loo, and when I wiped, there was a massive clot about the size of a golfball! I've been spotting since then, just brown blood, which apparently is old blood. I'm freaked out that this is another ectopic or a miscarriage. My tiredness seems to have gone, but my boobs are still sore and I'm still cramping every now and again, although I think I've worked out that it's due to constipation rather than anything else! I just want that scan to come so I can be reassured everything's ok. I keep feeling VERY down and like I've lost this baby :( DH wants me to stay positive but it's so hard, especially if you've got a history of losses, and you keep reliving them in your head. I've done 2 CB digi's since Monday and they've shown up as 2-3 weeks both times. I would've expected them to be 3+ already, as I'm 6w1d today, and that's also freaking me out a little bit.
> 
> I just want to feel like everything's ok. Having a little pity me moment. DH is away until Sunday and I'm alone this week.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my pity party. I hope everyone is doing ok and feeling great and happy :) Hope to hear from you all soon!
> 
> Carmen. xx


----------



## roxane1986

Baby is doing great! Hb is now at 171bpm!! We are in love!


----------



## gncope

roxane1986 said:


> Baby is doing great! Hb is now at 171bpm!! We are in love!

So awesome to hear. Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsMoose

That's wonderful roxane :)

As for me....I think I may be having a mc :( been up most of the night with strong AF type cramps and watery red bleeding. Boobs are no longer tender, and when I did a digi yesterday it had gone down to 1-2 weeks. Feeling pretty numb. Guess now I'm just waiting for scan on Monday to confirm what I've suspected since last week :( didn't sleep at all, was feeling clammy with chills throughout the night.


----------



## gncope

MrsMoose said:


> That's wonderful roxane :)
> 
> As for me....I think I may be having a mc :( been up most of the night with strong AF type cramps and watery red bleeding. Boobs are no longer tender, and when I did a digi yesterday it had gone down to 1-2 weeks. Feeling pretty numb. Guess now I'm just waiting for scan on Monday to confirm what I've suspected since last week :( didn't sleep at all, was feeling clammy with chills throughout the night.

Hang in there sweetie! I can't imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry. I don't know what else to say, except I hope it isn't true. I am thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Carmen I'm so sorry! It's so hard to get so close and have it taken away from you. Did you call your doctor? If you aren't feeling well and still bleeding it might be best to call your doctor or go to the hospital to make sure you are ok.


----------



## drsquid

Mrs- I'm so sorry. I'd call your doctor and see if you could get in today. Unfortunately the Er can't do much and may not be as sympathetic as they could be. @[email protected] I'm so sorry


----------



## hopefulmama11

I'm so very sorry Carmen. That's awful! We are here for you! I'm heartbroken for you!

I had some bleeding last Friday which scared the heck out of me. My underwear was soaked. We had an us on Saturday and the baby was totally fine, they thought it was either from the placenta coming in which happens at seven weeks or it was from the pio shots. That's my first bleeding with pio though so so scary.

Had our last scan with our fertility clinic yesterday. Baby was doing great with a hb at 150bpm. Sad about graduating from clinic but excited that everything was good. Now have to wait a month until my 12 week scan! Feels like forever!

It sounds like a few of us have had a rough time. My heart goes out to everyone and your time will come just have faith even though I'm sure it can be very hard. Thinking of all of u!


----------



## MrsMoose

thanks so much girls. I'm going to climb into bed with a hot water bottle as the cramps are here and so painful :( Starting to bleed red blood with clots so just going to take myself off and try and get to sleep and get this whole thing over and done with. I can't even cry anymore, I'm just feeling so incredibly numb inside.

Look after yourselves. Will let you know how I get on over the weekend but going to try and take it easy and rest and let my body do its thing.

Thank you for all being so lovely and thoughtful and caring. 

Carmen. xx


----------



## hopefulmama11

Carmen how are you doing? Been thinking about you!


----------



## MrsMoose

Hey hopeful

I'm doing better today, thanks so much for asking :hugs:. The cramps are very mild and only come every few hours so no paracetemol. Friday night was a bit hectic because I kept waking up in the middle of the night with painful cramps but the bleeding never got heavier than a normal period (which I'm really thankful for). Today I'm still bleeding like a period, but not as heavy, with a few very tiny clots. Boobs are still a little bit sore (is that a good sign?) so DH and I are just waiting for the scan tomorrow to kind of put an end to this anxiety one way or another.

How are you doing?

Carmen. xx


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck tomorrow Carmen!! Will be thinking of you xo


----------



## L4hope

Carmen..thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Unfortunately it's been confirmed that I've miscarried :( At home now just feeling so numb. I don't even think I can feel emotional about it yet. I suppose I'm thankful I know what it is and I can deal with it now. Thank you for all your support. I'm going to leave this thread and probably the forums for a while as I try and deal with this as best I can. Good luck to all of you and all the best of luck with your pregnancies :)

Carmen.


----------



## drsquid

mrsmoose - *hugs* im so so sorry


----------



## roxane1986

So sorry Carmen, thinking of you!! xo


----------



## roxane1986

Hi Ladies,

I would like to know how is everybody doing?!


----------



## Lina4

Hi ya everybody! Sorry haven't been on here in a while, had no Internet! How is everyone doing? I'm now 11 weeks and 4 days pregnant and due date is 31/03/2013! Still can't believe it not having another scan now until 20 week! :( but all other ones went great and baby was even dancing a little at the nine week one. I hope everyone is doing fine lots of love Lina. Xxxxx


----------

